#ubuntuone 2010-04-12
<Chipaca> Nafallo: topyli: ubuntuone-preferences shows a litte bit of status info (basically syncing / synced)
<Chipaca> topyli: what does --list-folders say? it's entirely possible the udf creation errored silently
<diverse_izzue> honk
<diverse_izzue> honk
<rapha> kklimonda: thanks ... do you think there's any chance of that changing to be ~/Music though? As that would be the right thing to do; after all, Ubuntu has these folders by default for a reason...
<kklimonda> rapha: maybe in the future - it's actually a limitation of U1, you can't make sync folders inside of other sync folders and many people are already syncing Music
<rapha> kklimonda: oh, okay ... but then at least it's on your radar, which is good :-)
<rapha> kklimonda: but what about the "simple" solution then; just using a Music folder inside U1 for the music store stuff? That way it would be clear where your music is stored (even without arcane folder names like "User Defined Folders" (which ppl like my gf are never going to look into anyway)) - and it would also merge nicely with the ~/Music folder of ppl who have that syncing already.
<kklimonda> heh, not on mine radar - I'm just a little drone that sits here and answers questions :)
<duanedesign> 'lo all\
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> rye! :) hope you had a good weekend.
<duanedesign> trying to get set up here to test some new bug reports
<duanedesign> have you noticed in Lucid the browser not opening on first run to authenticate?
<rye> duanedesign, I have finally set up my dev box with lxc so I have twice as much power to test things
<rye> duanedesign, hm, not opening on first run? it did for me last week, nightly ppa or stable?
<rye> "stable"
<rye> duanedesign, btw, are you running lucid on a laptop?
<duanedesign> i have/had nightly. I am installing Lucid stable right now to test
<duanedesign> rye: yes sir
<rye> duanedesign, what's your  cpu governor?
<bennie> hey guys i wanted to update you to a problem i reported here over a week ago. Anyone from the team reading?
<duanedesign> rye: pow3ernow-k8
<bennie> i reported that the music stroe was stuck on "transefering to ubuntuone"
<bennie> well after about a week its very slowly sorting itself out
<bennie> bug report 544526
<duanedesign> hello bennie
<bennie> hi
<duanedesign> bug 544526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544526 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Downloads do not progress beyond tranferring to Ubuntu One storage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544526
<bennie> its done all but two songs now
<bennie> which are still transfering
<bennie> it all happened this morning after i remeoved the blank file its was suggested i add last time
<duanedesign> bennie: was this a blank file that was added to help debug the problem?
<bennie> yep, it was suggested it might force the folder to be scanned
<bennie> but instead adding that file wipped all the music from the folder (which never appeared in rhythem box)
<bennie> but this morning i logged onto one of my boxes removed the file and the alert in rhythem box staing that a file was missing ( in this case being the blank file). And the music started to sync and appear in rhythem box
<bennie> and the transferring dialogue has changed (there's a screen shot in the bug report)
<bennie> although two songs are still stuck (and are not synced from the music store at all to my ubuntu one account). There seems to be no good reason why these two haven't synced. There are bang in the middle of the album
<toros> hi
<toros> I've just found an interesting option in Ubuntu One, called "Broadcast Messages Archive"
<toros> does it mean gwibber integration is coming to Ubuntu One?
<beuno> toros, yes, it syncs across gwibber settings
<rye> toros, actually, "Broadcast Messages Archive" means the replication of your gwibber messages archive to Ubuntu One
<rye> toros, by default it syncs only account settings..
<rye> beuno, I came for your soul :)
<rye> beuno, my A1200 authfails during phone sync even with brand new password
<beuno> rye, hi!
<beuno> interesting
<beuno> what's your username?
<rye> 73805264
<rye> beuno, ^
<duanedesign> thank you bennie for continuing to provide information on your situation. That is very useful
<beuno> rye, looking
<toros> rye: ohh, I see. Great idea!
<bennie> duanedesign: thats ok
<duanedesign> bennie: sorry i set the bug to 'invalid' I mistook one of the comments as a comment from the OP. Saying this was no longer an issue
<bennie> duanedesign: is there any additional info i should post to the bug report for comparisons sake. I.e my syncdemon.log and syncdemon-exceptions,log
<bac> rye: i was working with you and alecu on friday about U1 music store files not downloading.  the album i purchased friday never completed.  i tried purchasing one yesterday and have problems with it too
<toros> So, Ubuntu One syncs my Gwibber settings by default?
<rye> bac, pinging music-store-related devs...
<rye> toros, gwibber developer decided to store everything in couchdb, and whatever is put there is replicated to ubuntuone servers
<toros> rye: thanks!
<duanedesign> bennie: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<beuno> rye, [2010-04-12 13:04:11,894] [funambol.json-connector] [TRACE] [51D7BDD8CDC5EE610DCEC127712910EB] [357487004637847] [] [] ---------> statusCode: 406 responseBody: {"error": {"message": "Free plan has expired", "code": "ERR_ACCOUNT_EXPIRED"}}
<rye> O_O
<beuno> rye, could you go to edge, /phones
<bennie> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<bennie>     connection: With User With Network
<bennie>     description: processing queues
<bennie>     is_connected: True
<bennie>     is_error: False
<bennie>     is_online: True
<bennie>     queues: IDLE
<rye> beuno, "You haven't synced any contacts yet so you still have 30 days left."
<bennie>  i have tried to do repeated u1sdtool -d; u1sdtool -c
<rye> beuno, and I have "Upgrade" thing there :)
<beuno> rye, that's interesting
<beuno> and you are sure that's the same username?
<bennie> and at theat point it says State: SERVER_RESCAN
<bennie>     connection: With User With Network
<bennie>     description: doing server rescan
<bennie>     is_connected: True
<bennie>     is_error: False
<bennie>     is_online: False
<bennie>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<bac> hi alecu.  any progress on the U1 music store issue you were helping me with on friday?
<rye> beuno, http://files.lappyfamily.net/Pictures/Ubuntu%20One%20:%20Phones_1271078216838.png
<rye> beuno, "Upgrade" looks somehow misaligned though
<beuno> rye, it does
<beuno> jblount, around?  ^
<beuno> rye, can you file a bug and assign to jblount?
<beuno> rye, and not ask to be upgraded until we fix it  :)
<alecu> hi bac, we are finishing a fix for our servers, and will have news today.
<rye> beuno, ah, upgrade is performed voluntarily? Ok, then I am ok with my 2Gb plan...
<jblount> beuno: Looking...
<bac> alecu: ok, thanks
<bac> alecu: ping me if you want confirmation the fix worked
<alecu> bac, sure, thanks!
<jblount> Blurgh! Good thing we have rye around :)
<duanedesign> bennie: if you would like to paste your  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com we can take a look at it.
<duanedesign> bennie:  I think you stated in your bug report that you have nothing in your. syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<bennie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413115/
<rye> jblount, beuno what? You are all on 50Gb plan?
<jblount> rye: Yeah, it's a freebie for @canonical people :) (although I've been paying for mine since it was avaialble)
<rye> i wonder what that big cross button does - it just makes "Upgrade" link disappear...
<bennie> i
<bennie> <duanedesign> : i do now
<bennie> cat ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<bennie> 2010-04-12 14:01:42,852 - ubuntuone-preferences - ERROR - org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.AttributeError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<bennie>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<bennie>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<bennie>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences", line 1062, in present
<bennie>     if self.dialog.visible:
<bennie> AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute 'visible'
<rye> beuno, wait, how can the plan be expired. It should start expiring after Lucid, right?
<rye> UbuntuOneDialog... hmmm
<beuno> rye, no, we need to reset the start times manually
<rye> beuno, jblount bug #561490
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/561490)
<rye> ubottu, refetch bug #561490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561490 in ubuntuone-servers "Phone sync does not work - "Free plan has expired" in logs but no webui indication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561490
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rye> I have added bug #544596 to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544596 in ubuntuone-servers "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<beuno> rye, it's mostly likely just you that is affected, as you are the earliest non-paid tester  :)
<beuno> I will run the reset query by the end of the week
<beuno> and again after Lucid is released
<rye> aha!
<diverse_izzue> honk
<rye> beuno, this makes perfect sense
<rye> diverse_izzue, hi
<diverse_izzue> hi rye
<diverse_izzue> i'm back with the same issue as the other day
<diverse_izzue> in a nutshell, some time back my U1 decided that i wanted my entire pictures folder synched. which i don't. there are many files there. so far, each attempt to disable that folder failed. even deleting all config data (according to FAQ) and reinstalling U1 failed, in that after a while this configuration was back (probably from server)?
<diverse_izzue> can i have my account reset?
<diverse_izzue> rye, ^
<rye> nessita, is it possible to unsubscribe/delete UDF w/o running whole meta-queue first ?
<nessita> rye: nopes
<rye> urbanape, i have the same issue with Bindwood as described in bug #560583 - i see that beuno provided some info - is there something else that I can provide to assist in debugging?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560583 in bindwood "Bindwood migrates for infinity" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560583
<nessita> rye: maybe from the web UI ... (is it for you?)
<rye> nessita, nope, it is for diverse_izzue
<rye> nessita, it looks like it is impossible to remove UDF from web ui
<urbanape> rye: did you see my followup? The migration is breaking somewhere and not completing. If you enable debugging, you'll at least be able to find out where.
<nessita> rye: until dashboard is deployed, yes
<nessita> rye: that is why I was asking if it was for you
<beuno> urbanape, we followed up with the errors, and I pasted the sources for the records that break
<urbanape> thx
<rye> urbanape, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413136/
<diverse_izzue> nessita, rye, is there a possibility in the meantime to get my account reset?
<rye> nessita, dashboard is for ubuntuonehackers only?
<beuno> rye, no, it's just on edge I think
<nessita> rye: beuno is your guy to ask that :-)
<rye> nessita, hm... is dashboard going to provide the facility to remove udfs?
<rye> btw, is there a plan to make nightlies operating again ?..
<rodrigo_> bug #561481
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/561481)
<diverse_izzue> what is dashboard?
<diverse_izzue> oh i just realised, the start page on edge. but i can't see a feature to delete a udf there
<diverse_izzue> again, can i have my account reset?
<diverse_izzue> i just tried cancelling my subscription and subscribing again - the damn folder is still there
<rye> hm, I believe that it takes some time to set up Tomboy sync on ALTLinux - in my case ALT's tomboy gets BAD REQUEST response from https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/request/
<rye> nessita, ok, what should a person do if he wants to cancel UDF that was made by mistake and that share contains billion of files that would take infinite amount of time to complete?
<nessita> rye: let me think, it's not trivial
<rye> nessita, i still believe there can be a way to promote DeleteVolume (or something like that) so that it runs first...
<nessita> verterok: any ideas ^?
<nessita> rye: right now I think we don't have a way to promote a command
<verterok> nessita: about?
 * verterok looks
<nessita> verterok: "what should a person do if he wants to cancel UDF that was made by mistake and that share contains billion of files that would take infinite amount of time to complete?"
<verterok> nessita: hmm, there is no easy way to fix that, using the current tools :/
<verterok> nessita: probably the easies way is to mark the UDF as "unsubscribed"
<verterok> *easiest
<verterok> and then delete it
<verterok> nessita: as subscribtions to UDF are local, no server roundtrip is required ;)
<verterok> rye: ^
<nessita> verterok: but that command will have any effect in what's currently queued in the meta queue?
<nessita> verterok: even though the unsubscribe per se doesn't have to go and back
<verterok> nessita: I don't think the action queue is smart enough to kill the commands in the queue :/
<verterok> nessita: I
<nessita> verterok: yeah, my thought exactly
<verterok> nessita: I'll do: 1) u1sdtool -q, 2) u1sdtool --start, 3) u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=<udf id>, 4) u1sdtool -c
<verterok> nessita: unsubscribe the folder *before* connecting
<verterok> nessita: that way AQ should ignore that UDF, right?
<urbanape> rye, had you used Bindwood prior to 1.0.3? Back with karmic at all?
<rye> urbanape, yup
<urbanape> beuno, same question. You mentioned not remembering having installed it.
<beuno> urbanape, right, I don't remember having ever installed it
<rye> urbanape, I had bindwood installed even before the karmic release
<beuno> I could be wrong
<rye> urbanape, well, maybe 2 days before release. I need to see when was my first bug report regarding bindwood filed :)
<urbanape> beuno, maybe when you did some testing for a branch or something? Something in your environment (probably the two other bindwood. preferences) triggered the migration.
<beuno> urbanape, maybe, yeah
<beuno> I don't remember any of that, but it could bery well be
<verterok> nessita: sounds ok?
<urbanape> crud
<urbanape> okay, need to make it a little less grumbly in the presence of a failed migration. It's not gonna get any better for either of you, until the migration is complete...
<nessita> verterok: why AQ would ignore the UDF? it will add it to process while doing local rescan
<nessita> verterok: which happens before the user connects (or not)
<verterok> nessita: but if the UDF is unsubscribed should be ignored
<verterok> nessita: new version ;) : 1) u1sdtool -q, 2) u1sdtool --start, 3) u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=<udf id>, 4) u1sdtool -q; 5) u1sdttol --start 6) u1sdtool -c
<nessita> verterok: yes!
<nessita> rye: ^ (it's not optimal, we know)
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --list-folders ?
<beuno> urbanape, it's ok, that's what testing is for. I'll disable it, and let me know when you want me to test again
<urbanape> beuno, thx
<verterok> nessita: maybe steps 1 and 2 aren't required :)
<nessita> verterok: if it's running, nopes
<diverse_izzue> rye, i'm trying, but u1sdtool reacts very slowly because the syncdaemon is churning gigabytes of data
<diverse_izzue> rye, but there we go, just one folder: id=c040ec71-d7ad-40cd-91a6-89e67668a35f subscribed= path=/home/hunzikea/Pictures
<diverse_izzue> but as it looks to me it is already unsubscribed
<rye> diverse_izzue, hm
<rye> verterok, ^
<verterok> diverse_izzue: did you just unsubcribed?
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i tried so many things... but when i started the syncdaemon, the folder was already unsubscribed
<diverse_izzue> there's thousands of files in some queue, u1sdtool outputs them when i execute u1sdtool --waiting-content
<verterok> diverse_izzue: so, are those files from the UDF?
<diverse_izzue> verterok, yes they are
<diverse_izzue> 6636 of them, to be precise
<lee_cow> good to see Funambol syncml working great in U1; just managed to sync a Blackberry phone and Micro$oft Outlook both to U1 without any issues :) fantastic & thanks; shame Evolution on Lucid Beta 2 (with desktop-couch) not behaving though :(
<lee_cow> anyone? are we expecting notes/memos, tasks and calendar to be supported via U1 and Funambol at some point in the future?
<lee_cow> anyone? when will contacts db in U1 support contact photos/pictures? evolution does but u1 contacts in couchdb and also in u1 cloud do not....
<diverse_izzue> verterok, are you still around?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes, sorry. I was in a call
<verterok> diverse_izzue: so, you have the UDF unsubscribed but syncdaemon still want to download stuff from it?
<verterok> nessita: ^
<rye> verterok, I believe it wants to upload stuff, not d/l
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i don't know what it wants to do... i connected it, now it claims (upon --status) that it is "processing queues", but its not taking considerable amount of cpu or generating much network traffic
<nessita> verterok, rye: what's in the metadata queue?
<rye> diverse_izzue, ^
<verterok> rye: ok, it's the same :) the issue here is that if the UDF is unsubscribed it should ignore it
<nessita> diverse_izzue: what u1sdtool --waiting-metadata says?
<diverse_izzue> that gives an error, pastebinning...
<diverse_izzue> verterok, rye, nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/413176/
<rye> metadata list does not handle utf8 i believe...
<nessita> *ouch*
<rye> nessita, proper utf-8...
<verterok> diverse_izzue: ok, please try restarting the client, it should ignore the UDF
<rye> nessita, that should be handled as it is in show_path_info, i believe
<diverse_izzue> verterok, command line?
<rye> or not
<nessita> diverse_izzue: after the restart  that verterok asked, could you please paste the log file from ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<nessita> rye: not sure really, I'm not familiar with u1sdtool internals
<rye> it is in str_attrs... it tries to stringify something and I silence myself now...
<nessita> diverse_izzue: first, u1sdtool -q
<rye> nessita, File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py", line 1430, in __str__ "for attr in str_attrs]"...
<nessita> diverse_izzue: after a few seconds, u1sdtool --start
<nessita> rye: could you please file a bug?
<rye> nessita, yup
<nessita> thanks!
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes, u1sdtool -q
<verterok> diverse_izzue: and then u1sdtool --start
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i restarted. it starts churning disk like crazy again
<nessita> diverse_izzue: do you have more files within Ubuntu One than the UDF you just added, right?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: maybe other UDFs as well?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, no other UDFs
<diverse_izzue> some 20 test files in Ubunt One folder
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, what does --status says?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, doing local rescan
<nessita> diverse_izzue: can you please paste the output of:
<nessita> tail -n 100 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<diverse_izzue> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413181/
<verterok> nessita: looks like it's doing a Local rescan of a unsubscribed UDF
<diverse_izzue> verterok, nessita, i'm away for half an hour, will be back later
<verterok> diverse_izzue: k, thanks
<diverse_izzue> nessita, verterok, did you find out why it's rescanning an unsubscribed UDF, any more logs i can provide?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: looking at the code ATM, gimme a few minutes :)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: yes, could you please paste the output of:
<nessita> u1sdtool --list-folders
<diverse_izzue> nessita, it justs lists this one folder
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please paste the output?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: I want to confirm it's actually unsubscribed
<diverse_izzue> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413204/
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, it's unsubscribed indeed
<nessita> diverse_izzue: we're looking at the code with verterok
<diverse_izzue> nessita, :-)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, great. i have to go buy groceries if i don't want to starve tomorrow, but i'll be back around 8 and happy to provide more debug info if needed. cu guys.
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thank you!
<rye> nessita, bug #561638
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561638 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool does not support utf-8 symbols in --waiting-meta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561638
<nessita> rye: thanks!
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<rye> Once revision 2581 hits the servers we have bug #539558 fixed. That would make notes OOPS individually, not the whole /notes/ UI
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539558 in ubuntuone-servers "Simple /notes/ loading converts all notes from XML to HTML" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539558
<diverse_izzue> nessita, verterok, i'm back. any epiphanies meanwhile?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: I think you discovered/exercised a bug in our code :-), right verterok?
<verterok> nessita: indeed
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i have a talent for that
<diverse_izzue> easy fix?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: probably, we need to write some tests to be sure fixing this don't break anything ;)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, sure, it's too late in the release cycle to introduce new bugs with fixes for others... is there a bug to which i can subscribe?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: indeed, I don't think there is a bug for this, but rye might know better
<diverse_izzue> rye just left :-)
<verterok> yeap :/
<verterok> diverse_izzue: I can't find a matching bug, could you file one? :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, ok. what do i write? i unsubscribed from a folder, but what exactly does it keep doing that it shouldn't?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: local rescan process unsubscribed folder
<verterok> diverse_izzue: and please detail the behaviour you'r seeing
<diverse_izzue> verterok, will do, that's in ubuntuone-client?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes, thanks!
<verterok> diverse_izzue: I'll start working on the issue ASAP
<diverse_izzue> verterok, it's bug 561713. could you please just look over it, and maybe add some details in tech lingo that i can't?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561713 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon does local rescan for unsubscribed folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561713
 * verterok looks
<verterok> diverse_izzue: the bug description it's perfect, thanks a lot!
<verterok> Chipaca, joshuahoover: ping, bug #561713
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 561713 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon does local rescan for unsubscribed folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/561713
<joshuahoover> verterok: hmmm...
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, very bad timing for this kind of bug :(
<joshuahoover> verterok: this is a syncdaemon bug, then, correct?
<verterok> joshuahoover: yes, I just confirmed and assigned it to foundations+
<joshuahoover> verterok: check with lucio, but unless this is a bug we can confidently fix in the next 2 days, we should push this as an sru rather than for lucid final
<joshuahoover> verterok: and what i mean by "confidently fix" i mean, we can properly test it and feel good about the fix going in such a short period of time :)
<verterok> joshuahoover: ok, I'll talk with lucio
<verterok> joshuahoover: got it ;)
<diverse_izzue> joshuahoover, i'll try and be around the next two days so that i can test anything you need to have tested
<diverse_izzue> joshuahoover, (i'm the reporter)
<joshuahoover> diverse_izzue: great! thank you for reporting the problem!
<dobey> duanedesign: ping
<dobey> duanedesign: how exactly did you replicate #554522 ?
<duanedesign> hello dobey
 * duanedesign looking
<dobey> hi
<duanedesign> dobey: right-clicking on a folder outside of the $HOME  the menu gives you the option to Syncronize with Ubuntu One. Selecting that option results in nothing happening.
<duanedesign> which of course is what is supposed to happen. However the user was wanting additional feedback that this failed, or is not allowed
<duanedesign> I maybe 'supposed' to happen isnt the right wording. I actually cant comment on what is supposed to happen. :)
<dobey> what's supposed to happen is that the option shouldn't show up in the menu outside of $HOME :)
<dobey> (or even on $HOME itself)
<duanedesign> i did notice something...
<duanedesign> hmm, well nevermind. I thought I did notice a scenario where that option did not show up.
<duanedesign> ill kkepp poking around
<verterok> diverse_izzue: branch with proposed fix attached to the bug ;)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, you guys rock :-)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, how can i test that if it's not packaged?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: you could wait to be pushed to the nightly ppa, or directly run it from trunk
<diverse_izzue> i want to run directly from trunk. could you just give me the bazaar fu necessary?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: I'm asking becaue you might need a newer protocol revno too
<lee_cow> anyone have copy of ubuntuone-couchdb-query as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/ does not seem to have the attachment....
<diverse_izzue> verterok, ah... then maybe i wait and test tomorrow morning
<verterok> diverse_izzue: :)
<diverse_izzue> the nightlies get built in the european night?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: no idea, let me check
<diverse_izzue> verterok, the client was published an hour ago
<diverse_izzue> that probably doesn't include the fix yet, does it?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: no, isn't in trunk yet
<verterok> rmcbride: thanks!
<diverse_izzue> verterok, are you sure that i need a newer proc rev as well? if yes, can i run that from trunk as well?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: if you have the required protocol installed, you can run it from trunk, let me check
<verterok> diverse_izzue: I'm checking what's in lucid, gimme 1'
<verterok> diverse_izzue: you need the latest trunk of the ubuntuone-storage-protocol in order to use ubuntuone-client trunk :(
<dobey> ah crap, i guess i do have to release that today too
 * verterok hugs dobey
<diverse_izzue> verterok, so advice is i wait until the stuff is in the ppa?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: yes, unless you want to install a few deps to build trunk :)
<dobey> verterok, diverse_izzue: the latest u-s-p is in the nightlies ppa
<verterok> dobey: oh, nice. thanks
<rmcbride> Yea I was just about to mention that
<rmcbride> I had to build that protocol package and install it before I could build client packages :)
<rmcbride> I'm about to toss current nightlies into the BETA PPA, once a couple tests on this end completes. That'll let me rebuild nightlies as soon as verterok's fix is in
<diverse_izzue> sweet. i installed that. verterok, can you instruct me how to get the client from bzr?
<verterok> diverse_izzue: if you want to test my fix: bzr branch lp:~verterok/ubuntuone-client/local_rescan-only-active-volumes
<verterok> diverse_izzue: but if you wait a few minutes it will land in trunk :)
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i'll wait a little while and test as soon as stuff hits the nightly ppa. thanks you all for your efforts!
<verterok> diverse_izzue: great! :)
<jchris> hello
<jchris> I've finally installed Lucid
<jchris> and run gwibber
<jchris> it's neat
<jchris> but I can't find my CouchDB so I can see what it's storing
<jchris> anyone know how to find it
<beuno> jchris, .local/share/desktop-couch/
<jchris> hah found it
<jchris> thanks!
<rye> beuno, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py
<rye> jchris, ^
<beuno> rye, what does that do?
<jchris> I just stuck that couchdb.html in my menu bar
<rye> beuno, sorry, that was sent to jchris, that thing opens futon in the browser since I don't always believe the bookmark-writing code
<jchris> ... hmm
<jchris> hope it works for now
<jchris> I'm trying to get to the bottom of the complaints people have had about gwibber & couchdb
<dobey> which complaints?
<jchris> dobey:  I follow the couchdb search on twitter and hear a lot of people talking about too much cpu usage, or gwibber not finding the port, etc
<jchris> maybe not a lot, but it's one of the more prevalent things I hear about couchdb on ubuntu
<jchris> I'm using it and it seems fine to me
<rickspencer3> jchris, for checking out your dekstop couch:
<rickspencer3> lp:slip-cover
<rickspencer3> if you want to give it a whirl, I'd be interested in your feedback
<nhaines> jcastro: thanks for your review of the Nexus One car dock!
<nhaines> I'd checked to see if it was available last week and hadn't seen it.  So I was able to order one myself.
<ajmitch> dobey: ping, can bug 506114 be closed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506114 in ubuntuone-client "Upgrade to 1.1.1" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506114
#ubuntuone 2010-04-13
<jchris> rickspencer3:  I'd need a basic primer on launchpad first… but I gotta get on a train now.
<openyost> Howdy All, I'm runnin Karmic and after removing all ubuntuone pakages completely and reinstalling and restarting ubuntuone I still don't get the option to add the computer to my account.  Any ideas?
<jdobrien_> openyost, Go to applications > Accessories > and open Passowords and Encryption Keys
<openyost> Tried and no luck
<openyost> not even an ubuntuone password stored
<jdobrien_> openyost, On the passwords tab look for UbuntuOne Token....do you have one?
<openyost> jdobrien_, nope no token for ubuntuone
<jdobrien_> the full name is UbuntuOne token for https://one.ubuntu.com
<jdobrien_> ok
<jdobrien_> you're on karmic?
<openyost> yep
<jdobrien_> are there any log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<openyost> yes
<openyost> oauth-login.log                                syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-04-12_18-55-28  syncdaemon.log.2010-04-12_18-37-06  syncdaemon.log.2010-04-12_19-25-02
<openyost> syncdaemon-exceptions.log                      syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-04-12_19-01-06  syncdaemon.log.2010-04-12_18-44-27  u1sync.log
<openyost> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-04-12_18-37-06  syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-04-12_19-25-02  syncdaemon.log.2010-04-12_18-55-28
<openyost> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-04-12_18-44-27  syncdaemon.log                                 syncdaemon.log.2010-04-12_19-01-06
<jdobrien_> openyost, lets see the latest syncdaemon-exceptions. can you paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<openyost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413381/
<jdobrien_> openyost, hmm. That strange.
<jdobrien_> openyost, do you have a standard install with firefox etc?
<openyost> jdobrien_, yep I also had chrome as the default but it worked fine on my other laptop this morniing.  I switched back to firefox as default and still same issue
<jdobrien_> strange
<jdobrien_> openyost, it looks like I'm not going to be able to resolve your issue as most of the team has gone for the day.
<openyost> it's all good thanks tho
<dobey> ajmitch: i thought i already marked it invalid or something
<ajmitch> dobey: thought I'd check before I did so :)
<dobey> ajmitch: well, 1.1.1 is obviously < 1.1.9x :)
<ajmitch> obviously, but the diff was for the current version :)
<dobey> if you just looked at it now, probably, since the latest version would have been pushed already, yes :)
<dobey> anyway, i marked it invalid
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> The gwibber update this morning which supposedly prevented gwibber_messages syncing has actually caused it to start again, after I disabled it a few weeks ago.
<wgrant> Oh, wait, that was a month ago, not this morning.
 * wgrant misread the bug.
<wgrant> But still, it's started syncing gwibber_messages to U1, which eats all of my upstream bandwidth.
<lifeless> wgrant: _lol_
<skorange> i've been playing with ubuntuone for a few days now
<skorange> i have to say
<skorange> this is awesome
<skorange> tomboy integration with simple sync.  this is so slick
<skorange> being able to view and edit files online as well - this is great'
<skorange> afaik no one else does this - not dropbox, or others
<skorange> now i really want a mobile-phone accesible interface to my tomboy notes
<beuno> skorange, it's on our roadmap to do that  :)
<beuno> files/notes/contacts
<skorange> niiice
<skorange> beuno, are you involved with the project?
<beuno> skorange, I am, I'm one of the developers
<beuno> a developer with insomnia, but still a developer   :)
<skorange> ha i see:)
<skorange> well i have to say, in case i haven't gushed enough, i'm very impressed
<beuno> I appreciate the comment, I will pass it on!
<beuno> skorange, speaking of mobile verisons
<beuno> er, versions
<beuno> have you seen our contact sync for mobile phones?
<beuno> we launched an alpha version last week
<skorange> well actually
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
<skorange> yes, i've not had luck with the iphone app
<beuno> tell me about it, maybe I can help
<skorange> my credentials are always rejected
<beuno> have you been to: https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<beuno> you need to use a special user/pass
<skorange> oh, no i hav en't
<skorange> i'll check that out
<beuno> which is different from the one you use for Ubuntu One
<beuno> on that page you just generate the user/pass, and you're on your way
<skorange> gotcha, it looks like it's working
<skorange> the iphone app login process is counter intuitive in another way as well, in that after entering your info there is no "log in" button, so it's not clear until you try to sync whether you've got a valid user/pass
<beuno> ah, that's interesting
<beuno> ok, I'm off to bed
<beuno> skorange, if there's anything else we can help you with, feel free to join the mailing list or file bugs
<skorange> thanks
<skorange> i just saw all my contacts in evolution
<skorange> very slick
<skorange> goodnight
<diverse_izzue> verterok, i hate to be a killjoy, but after installing the nightly i still have my hard disk churning, and a waiting-content queue of 6000 items... :-(
<diverse_izzue> verterok, are you around?
<incorrect> silly question,  are there plans to offer more than 50gb?
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<emry> Is there a way to reset my couchedb completely so that the ubuntuone directory and the server are bloth blank and can start over? ^^
<rye> emry, yes, there is a way, why do you want to do that?
<rye> To whom notes oops right when you switch to the notes tab - could you please check whether https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ works for you ?
<emry> rye, strange issues. I am wondering if the cause was my use of the software. :P  I tried deleting everything from my database locally, gave it time to update the server.. Then I coppied everything back into place.  A few hours later all that was on the server was the directory tree. ^^;;
<rye> emry, are you talking about the file sync or couchdb sync (i.e. notes/contacts)
<emry> :P I also purchased a song on the music store, and it constantly says it is transfering but never does. ^^;
<emry> The file sync. ^^ The whole thing is a couchdb. :P
 * emry may still need to learn some of the terms used here. :)
<emry> Ok.. I am rebooting real quick, then I will be back.
 * emry is currently in Windows, but wwhat needed to be done there is done, and he can get back to a real OS.. :P (Even if beta craziness is still the thing of the day. hehehehehe)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, verterok, you guys around? i'm sorry but yesterday's fix didn't help me. my syncdaemon is still churning hd and has thousands of files waiting in the queue.
<nessita> diverse_izzue: hello there! how did you try it?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: what steps did you take, etc
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i upgraded from nightly ppa. i deleted the ubuntuone directories in .conf, .local and .cache. then u1sdtool --start and --connect
<nessita> diverse_izzue: you removed .local/ubuntuone? :-/
<diverse_izzue> nessita, yes
<nessita> diverse_izzue:  that's were all your metadata files was stored
<nessita> where*
<diverse_izzue> nessita, so was that a bad idea?
<nessita> yes :-(
<nessita> diverse_izzue: anyways, let's keep digging
<diverse_izzue> nessita, but it restores it somehow, maybe from the server?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: yes. but we can ensure consistency of any local changes you'd have
<nessita> can't*
<nessita> :-)
<diverse_izzue> ok, my bad, sorry. so what's next
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please the whole content of the .cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf?
<rodrigo_> bug #480701
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 480701 in desktopcouch "contacts I enter in U1 on the web go into evolution, but contacts entered in evolution do not go into U1 on the web" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/480701
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please paste*
<nessita> (sorry I'm sleepy still :-P)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413601/
 * nessita looks
<diverse_izzue> oh, nessita, i just realised that my folder is back to "subscribed" is that because i deleted those config directories?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, can you please paste now the log file? .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<diverse_izzue> nessita, just give me a sec, i'll try unsubscribing an restarting the daemon. it might actually work if i'm unsubscribed :-)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: right, becasue you deleted the metadata and the unsubscription went away with that
<diverse_izzue> nessita, it's doing a server rescan which seems to take a while. i'll let it do it's thing for a while and report back
<diverse_izzue> thanks
<duanedesign> Emry: if you deleted you contents from U1 folder and then replaced it and currently only shows folders on server then it has probably just copied metadata so far and the files should follow.
<rodrigo__> bug #458453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458453 in desktopcouch "beam.smp uses lots of CPU on desktopcouch contacts lookup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458453
<Emry> duanedesign, Should the time it takes to upload less than a hundred MB be measured in days? ^^;
 * Emry is in this for the long haul though.  ^^
<Emry> I see this as a very worthwhile endeavor.   I realize it will take time to iron out all thebugs. ^_^
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok then
 * Emry tries to remember the name of the script that acts as the ui. ^^;
<duanedesign> Emry: what version of Ubuntu ONe do you have.  apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<Emry> apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<Emry> ack wrong button ^_^
<Emry> 1.1.91-0ubuntu1
 * Emry is running lucid. ^_^
<Emry> --waiting-content gives a long list, but --current-transfers shows 0 ^^
<duanedesign> Emry: if you are 'connected' what does u1sdtool -s  say. If you could paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Emry>  description: doing auth dance  << Interesting status description :)
<duanedesign> ahh
<Emry> I tried -s and it said I was offline, so I did a -c
<Emry> I think that there may still be some issues with it starting up.
<Emry> I still get a crash regularly if I don't sign into the wallet RIGHT away.
<duanedesign> Emry: it will say offline till its done doing stuff locally
<Emry> I see.
<Emry> current state SERVER_RESCAN
<Emry> :) I wonder how many people have signed up for the pay service.
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i'm back to a working setup. thanks so much. i hope the bug yesterday was an actual bug and not just my incompetence :-)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: it was a bug indeed!
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thank you :-)
<duanedesign> Emry: do you see anything in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log that has a current timestamp
<diverse_izzue> nessita, emphasis on "was" :-)
<nessita> ;-)
<Emry> duanedesign, >:) It is empty! ^_^
<duanedesign> Emry: Server_Rescan is the last state before going online. So after it is done with that it should go online
<apachelogger> hullos o/
<Emry> :) How long should a rescan take in general? :)
<duanedesign> Emry: depends on the number of files. What does this return:    find ~/Ubuntu\ One | wc -l
<Emry> 2935
<Emry> description: processing queues :)
<rye> Emry, i believe it is processing the items in u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<rye> Emry, bug #531273 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<Emry> @.@
<Emry> :P So, when I go to bed tonight, I should leave my laptop running ^_^
<Emry> I have decided though that I will start doing my work in another directory, then copy over the new files manually for the moment.
<Emry> u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l     Currently returns 1826 ^^
<duanedesign> rye: bug 56210 would you agree that is a duplicate of bug 531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56210 in evolution "Evolution crashes on start-up (dup-of: 56118)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 56118 in firefox "Crashes on startup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/56118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> bug 562102
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562102 in nunitv2 "XML report produces invalid XML character" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562102
<duanedesign> ugh
<rye> o_O
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> lmy fingers arent working well this morning
<duanedesign> bug 562101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562101 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "A server rescan reoccurs quite often after every 2 files are uploaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562101
<rye> duanedesign, it does not do server rescan unless it has reconnected
<rye> and it ...
<rye> GetPublicFiles does not work
<rye> desktop+ guys, http://paste.ubuntu.com/413621/
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, good point
<Emry> u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l is down to 1682.. ^_^
<Emry> O.o
<Emry> Wow...  I just realized that was the same digits just rearranged. ^_^
<PaulGit> vds1: ping
<vds> PaulGit: pomg
<vds> pong
<PaulGit> vds: Hi mate, just wanted to say that having read the bug I submitted again I realized I only gave you half the logs, I need to re-do tests and give you logs for initial sync also.
<vds> PaulGit: cool, thanks! let me know when you upload.
<PaulGit> I am currently in Wales, if I get home at a sensible time tonight I will do it then, if not tomorrow for sure. I trust this is ok?
<joshuahoover> rye: is anyone having problems with authorizing with ubuntuone-preferences? i'm getting an "authorization error" with raw html output when trying to setup a fresh lucid beta 2 install
<rye> joshuahoover, raw html?
<rye> joshuahoover, 500 & oops there or 404 &  not found ?
<joshuahoover> rye: checking
<PaulGit> vds:  I am currently in Wales, if I get home at a sensible time tonight I will do it then, if not tomorrow for sure. I trust this is ok?
<Emry> Hmmm.. I have a download in the ubuntuOne music store that is still "Transfering to your ubuntuOne storage" after two or three days (I forget when I purchased it.)
<vds> PaulGit: sure it is!
<joshuahoover> rye: it gives me the homepage back, no oops
<rye> joshuahoover, i've just updated my lucid vm, it reboots
<joshuahoover> rye: cool, thank you!
<Emry> :P What is the channel name for the music store again? hehehehe I keep forgetting, and I shall add it to my favorites this time. ^_^
<PaulGit> vds: Ok, I will let you know when I'm done. Do you prefer logs attached to bug or is pastebin better?
<joshuahoover> Emry: #u1msbeta
<Emry> Thanks!
<vds> PaulGit: attachments if possible
<PaulGit> vds: Attachments it is.  Talk to you later!
<vds> PaulGit: thanks
<rye> joshuahoover, confirming
<rye> joshuahoover, something is broken
<joshuahoover> rye: ok, so it's not just me...hmmm
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i think i have a few more questions
<joshuahoover> rye: so you just get back the raw home page html?
<rye> joshuahoover, yes'
<rapha> Hi again!
<rapha> I was asked on Friday to report if the songs that I had bought in the music store showed up by Tuesday ... now it's Tuesday and there's still 3 songs of an album of 8 songs missing :-}
<rye> joshuahoover, bug #562286, creating bugpattern based on OAuth contents and exception string
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/562286)
<rye> huh?
<rye> joshuahoover, bug #562286 - no reason to keep it private since it is from vm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562286 in ubuntuone-client "Authorization Error with HTML page: ubuntuone-login crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562286
<rye> now if only apport retracer did not kick in...
<rye> joshuahoover, ok, bugpattern ready and will be effective in 15 minutes or so, after it is replicated the user will be redirected to the bug #562286 page instead of +filebug one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562286 in ubuntuone-client "Authorization Error with HTML page: ubuntuone-login crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562286
<joshuahoover> rye: great! thank you!
<Emry>  u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l is down to 1375 :P
<nessita> diverse_izzue: shoot
<diverse_izzue> nessita, busy now, will get back to you
<nessita> diverse_izzue: np
<rye> I got AttributeError: 'UbuntuOneDialog' object has no attribute 'visible', woohoo!
<rye> the question is now "why?"
<rye> joshuahoover, does that HTML page triggers apport log collection ?
<joshuahoover> rye: now that you mention, no, it didn't for me
<rye> joshuahoover, bad. it does it for my vm but not in a real world machine
<joshuahoover> rye: hmmm...let me test it again just to be sure
<bac> rye, alecu: did you get your server upgrade done?  should my music store downloads work now?
<rye> aquarius, ^
<bac> hi nessita!
<joshuahoover> rye: no apport, just an "Ubuntu One: Error" dialog displaying the raw html
<nessita> hi bac
<aquarius> bac, we got one of them done, but the other's still being worked on. It's fixed some downloads, but not all of them, so yours may work and may not, I'm afraid.
<bac> aquarius:  they don't appear to
<aquarius> bac, darn. Sorry. We're working on it.
<rye> joshuahoover, is there anything ubuntuone related in /var/crash ?
<joshuahoover> rye: checking
<bac> aquarius:  np and no rush.  just being a conscientious beta tester.  (but i do want my music eventually!)
<rye> joshuahoover, something like _usr_lib_ubuntuone-client_ubuntuone-login.\d+.crash
<joshuahoover> rye: yep, there is
<rye> joshuahoover, awesome. now apport is not cooperating...
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah, sigh...
 * rye needs reboot, updates hit my laptop...
<glauco_brasil> Hi, how I add new computer in ubuntu one?
<joshuahoover> rye: and now i get apport when the crash occurs
<joshuahoover> rye: why now and not before? not sure
<rye> guuuys, I thought that logging.conf introduced to share logging prefs for oauth and syncdaemon
<rye>      33 # Only log this level and above
<rye>      34 LOG_LEVEL = logging.INFO
<rye> hardcoded in ubuntuone-login :(
<rye> bug #488425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488425 in ubuntuone-client "oauthdesktop/logger.py should have configurable log level" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488425
<rye> still
<rye> joshuahoover,
<rye> joshuahoover, it is our ubuntuone.com rewrites
<rockstar> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> pong
<alefteris> is there a way to disable file sync. I tried to uncheck the option from ubuntu one client preferences window, but when I reload the preferences, its still checked. Thanks
<rye> dobey, ^
<diverse_izzue> nessita?
<rye> to all who are trying to authorize syncdaemon - fixing this at the moment
<nessita> dihere
<diverse_izzue> so, nessita, current status: my syncdaemon doesn't go crazy upon start anymore, downloaded files from my webspace to local, UDF successfully deleted, also from webspace
<nessita> diverse_izzue: nice
<diverse_izzue> for the last 4 hours or so however, u1sdtool --status reports "processing queues", and has been constantly downloading at 40-60 kilobit, totalling to some 500MB
<diverse_izzue> i assume it's u1 causing that traffic, how can i check?
<diverse_izzue> --waiting-metadata says "GetPublicFiles"
<nessita> diverse_izzue: --current-transfers show anything?
<diverse_izzue> no
<diverse_izzue> --waiting-content is also empty
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok then, I'll need logs one more time :-)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, sure, which?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please paste the whole output of syncdaemon.log? or you can email it if you want to
<alefteris> I'm also noticing a network slowdown. What's why I asked how to turn of the file sync. Am I having the same problem?
<nessita> .cache/ubuntuone/log.syncdaemon.log
<nessita> alefteris: I don't think so -- I'm having network slowness too and I have SD turned off
<diverse_izzue> nessita, it's 9MB, i'll just put on my webspace
<nessita> diverse_izzue: perfect
<alefteris> I mean my net connection is conjested because of of something sending/receing (?). And it might be u1. Is there a way to check what proceeses are sendting/receving the most stuff in my network interface?
<diverse_izzue> actually, nessita, i have a series of logs 10MB each, it's spamming those!
<nessita> diverse_izzue: spamming?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: I'd need the last one, syncdaemon.log
<diverse_izzue> i mean it's writing tons of into into the logs
<diverse_izzue> nessita, www.nbi.dk/~hunziker/syncdaemon.log and syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<nessita> diverse_izzue: you should have DEBUG mode one (which is good)
<nessita> diverse_izzue: how many public files do you have?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, what is a public file?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, so you don't have any :-)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, probably not
<nessita> diverse_izzue: I'm looking
<nessita> diverse_izzue: how are you accessing the syncdaemon?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: are you sing through nautilus? through the command line?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, only through u1sdtool
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, please disconnect the daemon: u1sdtool -d
<nessita> diverse_izzue: and please paste the latest 100 lines of the log file
<diverse_izzue> nessita, syncdaemon-100-last.log from the same URI
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thanks
<verterok> diverse_izzue: hi
<verterok> diverse_izzue: are you running nautilus?
<rye> joshuahoover, could you please try authorizing, it looks like the issue is fixed
<joshuahoover> rye: trying now...
<joshuahoover> rye: great! works!
<rye> joshuahoover, although bug #562397 needs to be fixed, fixed and fixed forever!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562397 in ubuntuone-client "client should use one.ubuntu.com, not ubuntuone.com for OAuth" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562397
<joshuahoover> rye: yes
<Green_Wax> what do i need to do to use ubuntu one on ubuntu 9.10?
<dobey> it is included in 9.10
<Green_Wax> or maybe it is just that i have dialup internet... does ubuntu one work with dialup?
<dobey> yeah, but will be even slower i guess :)
<Green_Wax> yeah i can get it to run, but i don't see a way to set up my account
<dobey> it should open your browser the first time you run it, to do that
<Green_Wax> yeah that is what all of the sites that i have found say, but it does not :(
<Green_Wax> also is there any way to change accounts once it has been set up?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: we re digging into this
<diverse_izzue> verterok, yes i am
<diverse_izzue> nessita, great!
<nessita> diverse_izzue: in the mean time, can I ask you to try something?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, sure
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please close all the nautilus windows, and then run in a terminal: nautilus --quit
<nessita> diverse_izzue: then, show me the output of 'ps aux | grep nautilus'
<nessita> diverse_izzue: (without the quotes)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, nautilus will probably autorestart, is that ok?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: it won't
<diverse_izzue> nessita, yes it does
<nessita> diverse_izzue: yes, right
<nessita> diverse_izzue: ok, keep the syncdaemon disconnected, we have 2 issues here
<rye> Green_Wax, we have just fixed bug #562286 that affects authorizations, could you please quit the applet and re-open it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562286 in ubuntuone-servers "Authorization Error with HTML page: ubuntuone-login crashed with AttributeError in from_token_and_callback()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562286
<nessita> diverse_izzue: one: you have the newest client and we haven't deployed the latest version of our server to work with that latest client
<nessita> diverse_izzue: two: the nautilus extension is retrying a command in a loop, that will always fails because of the former "one"
<Green_Wax> sure
<Green_Wax> rye: do i need to DL anything?
<rye> Green_Wax, no, that's server-side issue
<nessita> diverse_izzue: could you please open a bug for this? description should read something like: GetPublicFiles loop when the url is not available
<nessita> diverse_izzue: I'll fill in the blanks and assign to the proper manager
<diverse_izzue> nessita, bug for ubuntuone-client?
<nessita> diverse_izzue: yes please
<Green_Wax> rye: nothing has changed... but i don't think that my issue is server-side
<Green_Wax> i have never been able to authenticate my computer because it never opens the browser when i start ubuntu one
<rye> Green_Wax, are you running an up-to date installation? what's apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client (the client in stock 9.10 was shipped broken)
<diverse_izzue> nessita, that's 562443
<diverse_izzue> bug 562443
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562443 in ubuntuone-client "GetPublicFiles loop when the url is not available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562443
 * rye is also affected by that bug.. will go subscribe myself...
<Green_Wax> rye: i have version 1.03
<Green_Wax> 1.0.3*
<rye> Green_Wax, ok, so you start the applet, but that does not trigger anything, right? Could you please quit the applet and run the following in the terminal - u1sdtool -q
<rye> Green_Wax, then in the same terminal run ubuntuone-client-applet
<Green_Wax> k hold on
<Green_Wax> rye: it starts the applet but still no prompt
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thanks!
<rye> Green_Wax, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log @ http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Green_Wax> yup hang on
<Green_Wax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413779/
<Green_Wax> rye: there it is
<duanedesign> ubuntuone-login does that fall under desktop+, foundation+, or ops+
<rye> duanedesign, i believe that's foundations+, since it is a part of syncdaemon... pretty much
<rye> Green_Wax, could you please download and run the following script - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics
<Green_Wax> sure
<duanedesign> rye: thank you sir. Helpfull as usual :)
<james_w> hi, anyone want to help debug an issue with syncdaemon not pulling down something I just purchased in the music store?
<james_w> ah, bug 544596 sounds likely to be it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544596 in ubuntuone-servers "Songs not transferred from music store to U1 storage" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544596
<Green_Wax> rye: i can't seem to find the DL for that script
<Green_Wax> rye: oh wait... sorry i found it
<Green_Wax> rye: bryce@bryce-desktop:~$ python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Green_Wax> Checking your Ubuntu One client...
<Green_Wax> Reading package lists... Done
<Green_Wax> Building dependency tree
<Green_Wax> Reading state information... Done
<Green_Wax> No issues were detected.
<Green_Wax> oops
<Green_Wax> rye: it looks like the script did not find any problems
<brad[]> Hi folks. I just mistakenly billed $10 to the wrong Ubuntu One account. Who can I talk to about financial support?
<beuno> hi brad[]
<beuno> mattgriffin, is your guy
<brad[]> mattgriffin: Hi there
<mattgriffin> brad[]: happy to help you. please go to the ubuntu one website (http://one.ubuntu.com/) and choose Billing Assistance from the Support page. Fill out the form and we'll take care of ya. thanks
<brad[]> mattgriffin: Much appreciated
<mattgriffin> brad[]: no problem :)
<Green_Wax> rye: you there
<lherrmann> Hi! Is this a problem on my end or is file sync broken again? I keep getting disconnected...
<verterok> lherrmann: it's a server side issue, we are rolling out new code to the server(s)
<lherrmann> okay, thanks for the reply! is there an ETA? I'm waiting for my music. ;)
<beuno> lherrmann, we should have things back up in 20-30 minutes tops
<lherrmann> alright, thanks!
<brad[]> I'm trying to sign up and use this stuff for the first time
<brad[]> That's good timing :P
<brad[]> Will there be Windows clients for Ubuntu One? If the service can scale out it would be decent income to put toward Ubuntu development n'est pas?
<brad[]> Is it still down? :\
<lherrmann> Don't think so, it works for me again. (Except for the fact that some songs of my last album purchase still haven't been transferred to my account. -_-)
<brad[]> I haven't successfully been able to make this thing work
<beuno> brad[], I think the final servers are being brought up now
<beuno> what are you trying to do?
<brad[]> I'm attempting to adda computer
<beuno> where is it failing for ypu?
<brad[]> Well, I was just now able to add my computer finally, but now I'm  running into an issue where nautilus thought a folder was marked for synchronization, but wasn't, as the computer hadn't previously been successfully added to the sync service
<mrandrzejak> Hi all. Having a problem getting my computer listed as a trusted system in U1. Ive gone so far as to purge ubuntuone* and then reinstall, but no luck. Anything else I can try? Thanks.
<mrandrzejak> Ive also purged, then followed the instruction page here as well with no luck.. https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<mrandrzejak> honk
 * mrandrzejak honk
<brad[]> also my VISA hasn't been refunded yet.
 * brad[] frowns.
<brad[]> beuno: I'm also not able to manually upload a file via the web interface
<beuno> brad[], uploading via de web ui is still being upgraded, something's funky and we're poking at those servers
<beuno> sorry for the rocky ride, we're preparing for the Lucid launch
<brad[]> beuno: Should the desktop client work?
<beuno> brad[], on and off while all the servers are upgraded
<brad[]> If I leave the ubuntuone-syncdaemon running will it automatically start synchronizing when the servers are up?
<brad[]> @ beuno
<beuno> brad[], it should, yes
<brad[]> alrighty
<rapha> 15:26 < rapha> I was asked on Friday to report if the songs that I had bought in the music store showed up by Tuesday ...  now it's Tuesday and there's still 3 songs of an album of 8 songs missing :-}
<rapha> anything happen in that regard?
<beuno> rapha, yes, the changes are being deployed right now
<beuno> we're having a few hiccups in some servers, but things should hopefully be back into shape very soon with the fixes to the music downloads
<rapha> beuno: awesome! means i can recommend the music store wholeheartedly to my nontechnical users :-)
<beuno> rapha, yes you can!
<rapha> (when 10.04 is released, that is)
<rapha> imho, this is the best thing that happened to linux since warty warthog, and i really wish canonical to make some money off of it and become sustainable beyond sabdfl's injections
<rapha> s/to/that they/
<beuno> we're getting there, slowly but surely
<rapha> indeed you are ... today an apple afficionado asked me how i got some cat or another installed on my thinkpad :-)
<rapha> (interestingly the only cat he didn't mention was a lynx)
 * mrandrzejak honks
#ubuntuone 2010-04-14
<rapha> beuno: btw, any chance for contact syncing between U1 and Thunderbird?
<beuno> rapha, sure, it works already
<rapha> (and maybe even a GoogleMail import feature?)
<rapha> d'oh!
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/
 * rapha must be missing a plugin
<rapha> oh and maybe you should include a 20GB option so that comparing the pricing with Apple's mobileMe is more convincing
 * mrandrzejak seconds raphas 20GB idea.
<beuno> rapha, a 20gb plan as in a cheaper one?
<rapha> beuno: yes.
<rapha> (cheaper as mobileMe anyway)
<rapha> beuno: maybe it would be beneficial to add "Mozilla" and "Gnome" as phone manufacturers, with "Thunderbird" and "Evolution" as phones - or even better yet, let the user choose whether he wants to add a phone or an email client.
<rapha> (Other/Other is a bit unintuitive)
<beuno> rapha, yeah, I've been looking into that
<rapha> cool :-)
<beuno> it's not trivial because this comes from Funambol
<beuno> but it can be done I think
<rapha> yeah i've set up my own Funambol servers before ... it can be a bi***
<beuno> so mobileme is 20 bucks less per year
<rapha> also, it might be beneficial to tell me upfront (not in-my-face but clearly visible) what will happen to my contacts if i stop paying
<rapha> beuno: 20 bucks less, 30 GBs less
<beuno> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/PhoneSync/FAQ
<beuno> what happens is covered in the FAQ
<rapha> my guess is that my gf for example wouldn't even bother to look there. if it wasn't _very_ (i.e. one-mouse-click-away) discoverable for her, she'd just cancel the sign-up
<beuno> so I don't think mobileme gives you a better deal
<rapha> no ofc they dont
<beuno> right, so phone sync is on alpha
<beuno> released a week ago
<rapha> sure
<rapha> sorry - i was thinking too far ahead :P
<beuno> so the commercial bits are still up in the air  :)
<rapha> :-)
<beuno> it's good to remind me  :)
<rapha> so is the 30-day-thing for real?
<rapha> right now, i mean
<beuno> it will be reset when Lucid is released
<beuno> so you get 60 days if you start now
<rapha> (btw the message "You haven't synced any contacts yet so you still have 30 days left. The clock starts after your first sync." still appears even though i've just synced some contacts)
<rapha> cool :-)
 * rapha just got himself 60 days
<beuno> that's interesting, can you file a bug with a screenshot attached?
<rapha> sure
<beuno> thanks
<Emry> :P Status report.  Rebooted after some updates.  Did " u1sdtool --waiting-meta | wc -l " and had around 1900 items in the que after the rescan.  Now, eight and a half hours later, it is down to a little over 500, still processing the que before uploads start. O.o;;
<rapha> er
<rapha> what subproject beuno ?
<beuno> rapha, ubuntuone-servers
<rapha> k
<rapha> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/562654
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/562654)
<rapha> ??
<rapha> another idea: a "change plan" link/button right next to "28.5 MB Used (1.4%)" might be sensible
<rapha> beuno: and regarding the 20GB plan - what i'm suggesting is something like 20GB for $5/month (which is $60 per year, and as such much easier to compare to Apple's $99 per year for _the_same_amount_of_storage_)
<rapha> oh, and if you install a cool webmail client like roundCube and offer a free email address with that - TOTAL BLISS!
<jblount> rapha: Those are great ideas, I've thought that offering an email at some point might be nice.
<jblount> rapha: When you get past 50% of your storage you do get a "upgrade" link. We didn't want to show that until someone was really using their storage space though.
<rapha> ah okay
<rapha> jblount: i wonder how many people are in just the current Ubuntu community who'd choose to switch from GoogleMail to UbuntuOne simply because of privacy concerns ... that number has got to already be in the thousands
<rapha> (ofc, running smtp/imap servers that size isn't exactly an easy proposition - but if google can do it, you can, too :-) )
<jblount> rapha: heh, Google has quite a few people hacking on Gmail, I don't think we're quite ready for something like that yet ;)
<rapha> :-)
<rapha> well, start small then - only a pre-existing webmail client
<Emry> rapha:  If Ubuntu offered email, that would be cool. :P
<rapha> =)
<rapha> rapha@one.ubuntu.com
<rapha> lookin' good!
<rapha> also it'd be the first email provider i'd be proud of having an email address at, and that's coming from somebody who still knows what "compuserve" was ;)
<Emry> Hehehehe
<Emry> Most people that have even heard of it never saw the BBS side of it. >: P
<mkarnicki> Emry: developers get name@ubuntu.com alias ;)
 * Emry was working for the competition at the time though....  And prepares to duck and cover given that there was only one competitor at the time. :P
<Emry> And AOL doesn't count...  Would never work for them. :P
<Emry> And in my defense, I was working for an outsourcer. :P
<rapha> Emry: genie?!?!
 * Emry was doing tech support for MSN ^^;;
<rapha> WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
<Emry> :P I was young and dumb.
<rapha> my most heartfelt condolences
<Emry> And they were paying me 15$ an hour for overtime.
<Emry> Hehehe
<rapha> well the overtime compensation is good defense i guess
<Emry> I was on the team that did customer support through the transition to MSN 2.0
<Emry> :P First there was the confusion when they realised that IE actually was useful for something...  Then the massive mess when they got the new app. ^^;;
 * rapha never had more contact with MSN than to uninstall that pesky instant messenger thingy from family members' windows boxes
<Emry> Anyway, I gotta go.  My current employer won't fire me for being late, but it will effect my evals. hehehehehe
<Emry> lol
<Emry> Have fun. :)
<rapha> but i did credit card number faking as a kid to get online through AOL trial accounts
<Emry> :P
<rapha> bye Emry!
<Emry> I was pissed when they switched to CD's...  I had to actually BUY floppy disks after that ^_^
<rapha> lol
<rapha> now for the prize question - how do you determine the number of workdays in a year up to the current date
<rapha> ah, got it
<Emry> gah!
<Emry> :P I left for the day, came back and the que was empty but nothing had transfered. ^^;;
<candtalan> honk
<rye> candtalan, hi!
<candtalan> hi rye
<rye> oops, wiki.ubuntu.com went down for me...
<candtalan> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 9.10 and updated and an existing U1 account, but in this ne install I can see no way to add it to my U1 account. my U1 account does not have any machines connected just now
<rye> candtalan, hm, let me check that in karmic vm...
<rye> candtalan, i have just added a new machine, so it looks like the server-side is working
<rye> candtalan, could you please quit ubuntuone-client-applet and do u1sdtool -q - quit syncdaemon and run ubuntuone-client-applet in the terminal
<candtalan> rye, thanks. I can see my server side (cloud) data via the web ok
<candtalan> rye - ok will do
<candtalan> rye: sudo u1sdtool -q - quit syncdaemon gives response: ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running (it should have stopped?
<rye> candtalan, try running u1sdtool -q again, it should stop then
<candtalan> rye: sudo u1sdtool -q  produces response: ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running
<rye> candtalan, ok, could you please check whether you have ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log and most important - ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log - if you do, could you please pastebin the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<candtalan> rye: ok will do. I hav eno exceptions log, although three syncdaemon logs . attempting to post
<rye> candtalan, you may post the one that is called 'syncdaemon.log', w/o date/time suffix
<rye> candtalan, that is the latest one
<diverse_izzue> hi nessita
<nessita> hi diverse_izzue
<diverse_izzue> i see my loop bug already has a proposed fix. you guys are pretty awesome!
<nessita> diverse_izzue: thank you! this one o
<nessita> this one is dobey's work
<nessita> diverse_izzue: so you may wanna thank him
<diverse_izzue> right, dobey, you rock :-)
<rye> nessita, re loop bug - is it happening only when the server replies with non-valid response?
<diverse_izzue> nessita, i'll try it as soon as it hits the nightlies
<nessita> rye: as far as I understand, yes
<rye> nessita, 'cause right now my system is receiving the list of public files, looks at them and requests the list again. and so on...
<nessita> rye: you may wanna talk to dobey about that
<rye> nessita, ok,
<nessita> rye: it's the nautilus extension
<nessita> diverse_izzue: :-)
<rye> nessita, hm... but it is run by syncdaemon
 * rye registers handler for  "dobbey appears" event: poke
<candtalan> rye: paste is done
<rye> candtalan, ok, could you please provide the URL ?
<candtalan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414287/
<rye> candtalan, hm, were you running any part of ubuntuone as root?
<candtalan> rye: not that I know of. Just normal user
<rye> candtalan, ok, could you please killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon ?
<candtalan> rye:
<candtalan> done. response was: ubuntuone-syncdaemon: no process found
<rye> candtalan, ok, so nothing to kill, could you please start ubuntuone-client-applet now in the terminal?
<candtalan> rye: will do
<candtalan> rye: do this as me, user, or sudo please?
<rye> candtalan, no sudo, please :) ubuntuone will complain about running as root, and running as root is something that we tend to avoid for the time being
<candtalan> rye: applet running in top panel
<rye> candtalan, ok, applet running but browser is not opened
<rye> candtalan, right? could you please try running "xdg-open http://www.ubuntu.com"  in the terminal?
<candtalan> I have firefox running in other desktops and one of them has me logged into my account, should I logout and close all browsers?
<candtalan> rye: Ah! I see a browser window opened , had not noticed, it invites me to add this computer! great. can I accept his invite ok now?
<rye> candtalan, are there several opened tabs/windows with request?
<candtalan> yes there seems to be two grant access windows, so one might hav eappeared in a desktop previously. what should I do now, accept one maybe?
<rye> candtalan, you can try accepting any, if that fails, go to another one :)
<candtalan> rye ok
<candtalan> rye, it cannot connect'Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:44653' the second grant aces says similar with another number, maybe it is a timeout? I am still on the internet with  firefox ok
<rye> candtalan, just quit the applet and start it again - it will ask you about the permissions again
<candtalan> rye ok
<candtalan> rye - it looks good, has connected
<candtalan> rye: the machine is now connected to my account. Thanks! Is there any further action I need to take please?
<duanedesign> Emry: what does 'u1sdtool -s' say?
<rye> candtalan, i believe not, as far as I understand. Check that files are uploaded/downloaded, etc.
<candtalan> rye: thanks much appreciated. Some Folders, Files, from the cloud are now being shown in my local U1 folder, I guess it will take some longer time to complete. Thanks again :-)
<rye> candtalan, you are very welcome!
<rye> nessita, i am afraid that the bug with GetPublicFiles is in syncdaemon, not nautilus - is that ok for syncdaemon - http://paste.ubuntu.com/414316/
<nessita> rye: yes, because the ourside application (nautilus) is queuing the GetPublicFiles command too often
<nessita> outside*
<rye> nessita, ah, so GetPublicFiles               share:---                                      node:---                                      GetPublicFiles() queueing in the %s META_QUEUE is actually from nautilus, right?
<nessita> rye: yes
<rye> nessita, hm, if then I believe the branch Needs Fixing
<rye> nessita, i built nautilus extension and it misbehaves the same way :(
<nessita> rye: please talk to dobey or Chipaca about it :-)
<nessita> rye: but thanks for testing it!
<rye> hm, is it me only of fs-1 is slow now? 2 minutes for 494 object for server rescan...
<rye> 2010-04-14 16:14:50,394 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - FreeSpaceInquiry             share:'4887985f-9dec-4fbe-948d-692ecb6c392e'   node:---                                      FreeSpaceInquiry() running
<rye> 2010-04-14 16:15:13,197 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - FreeSpaceInquiry             share:'4887985f-9dec-4fbe-948d-692ecb6c392e'   node:---                                      FreeSpaceInquiry() success
<rye> 23 seconds to get FreeSpace info???
<dobey> rye: even though what response is received?
<rye> 2010-04-14 16:20:10,533 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: AQ_PUBLIC_FILES_LIST_OK, args:(), kw:{'public_files': [{'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/p/bk/', 'node_id': '1024e9f9-6e1e-410c-8d1c-3a738190029d', 'volume_id': ''}, {'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/p/bj/', 'node_id': '1f95e546-b6e8-46b7-a74b-99b0965bb65e', 'volume_id': ''}, {'public_url': 'http://ubuntuone.com/p/bi/', 'node_id': '0a2d4be6-e0f9-43be-9c1a-f14b8021308e', 'volum
<rye> e_id': ''}]}
<rye> dobey, ^
<dobey> hmm
<rye> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/414330/
<rye> dobey, it tries to fetch the info again
<rye> dobey, it asks for public file list, receives response, syncdaemon state changes to idle, it asks for public files list again
<rye> nessita, re bug #537610 - how hard it is to add get_system_config as an opposite to get_user_config ? ... or i just need to fetch the default value for read/write limit from another config file, maybe there is an easy way, i.e. option.value.default or something like that...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read/write limit must be greater than 0 in ubuntuone-preferences with disabled throttling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<rye> nessita, because in case that bug is left and lucid is released then we are doomed to provide 24/7 support for those who updated from karmic and everything broke
<nessita> rye: hmmm
<dobey> that bug wasn't set for u1-lucid?
<rye> dobey, it was not, since it was ping-ponged for too long and the real cause was found after the bugs were granted u1-lucid tags...
<dobey> rye: well if it can be fixed in the next couple of hours, i think we should get it in
<rye> dobey, it can, we need to apply defaults from xdg/syncdaemon.conf.. or if that requires too much work, then hardcode those numbers as that is done in preferences
<rye> i am just not that familiar with this config parser :(
<rye> at the moment...
<nessita> rye: talking with verterok right now
<rye> nessita, thanks!
<verterok> rye: what's your idea, se the values to the default/system ones?
<rye> verterok, yes, use defaults from /etc/xdg/syncdaemon.conf - I like the hardcoding but if nothing else is available, then it is ok for me
<rye> i will file a bug if it is hardcoded so that it won't be lost
<verterok> rye: no, isn't hardcoded, we use xdg :)
<verterok> rye: user configs override system configs
<verterok> rye: and...what is your idea to fix this? change it when syncdaemon starts or change it in the preferences app?
<brad[]> Hi folks, I'm going to be synchronizing some documents with Ubuntu One, wondering if the following scenario is too much for it
<rye> verterok, syncdaemon provides "get prefs" method ,and it returns whatever it read in the configuration file, but if it 0, then it is ignored by syncdaemon, BUT the preferences receive zero. Being nice, preferences then store the value and send it back to syncdaemon which causes an error message sent from syncdaemon
<brad[]> Two virtually identical documents folders on two different Ubuntu machines - I'm going to start by syncing the first, and then sync the second, identically named folder. Will they merge together?
<rye> verterok, I believe that in the default should not be -1 or 0, it should be read from xdg
<brad[]> There are thousands of files and subdirectories in each folder
<verterok> rye: it's being read from xdg
<verterok> rye: I think preferences should be smart enough to know what values are valid, I think you can't set 0 as a value in the slider
<rye> verterok, karmic version allowed 0 to be set, and that was all OK, since [bandwidth_throttling] 'on' = 'False'.
<rye> verterok, ok, preferences operates only based on data that it received from syncdaemon
<netlore910_lap> Hey all... anyone have experience with the Phone sync project?... I have my android phone syncing, but it labels the numbers wrong, and doesn't sync them all.... weird!
<dobey> rye: hrmm, i'm never seeing the PublicFilesList signal get called here
<verterok> rye: no, it also operates on data received from the user ;)
<rye> verterok, it asks for current read_limit/write_limit, syncdaemon reads the config and sends whatever it found in its configuration, 0 (e.g. in Karmic). Preferences receive 0 and it is ok. But when preferences try to save that 0, ValueError is thrown by syncdaemon
<verterok> rye: yes, I know that
<rye> verterok, so syncdaemon does not want to set() the same thing it just returned from get()
<verterok> rye: so, what do you propose?
<rye> verterok, in case of negative (-1) and 0 value (which are common after Karmic period) syncdaemon needs to read defaults from /etc/xdg instead.
<verterok> rye: syncdaemon supports loading "old" configs, but will reject if someone try to set a invalid value via DBus
<rye> verterok, it supports loading "old" configs _and_ will provide the info it read from it to anybody who requested its settings w/o any validation/normalization
<verterok> rye: yes
<rye> verterok, otherwise it is garbage in garbage out condition :(
<verterok> rye: so, this could be fixed by returning "None" when the config is invalid
<rye> verterok, hmmm
<verterok> rye: but I'm afraid the preferences app will not support that
<rye> verterok, let me check...
<verterok> rye: syncdaemon supports None or int > 0
<verterok> rye: I don't like the hardcoded value we have in the default config... :(
<rye> 2010-04-14 16:01:21,565 - ubuntuone-preferences - DEBUG - got limits: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'download'): dbus.Int32(2097152), dbus.String(u'u        pload'): dbus.Int32(-1)}, signature=dbus.Signature('si'))
<rye> verterok, is it possible to return None with si signature ?
<verterok> rye: probably not, we usuablly use empty string as None
<rye> verterok, no, None is not handled, integer is expected in preferences
<verterok> rye: :( so it doesn't support undefined :p
<rye> verterok, and, btw, when syncdaemon reads 0 from the config, it returns -1 to the client
<rye> verterok, undefined speed is also not a great thing
<verterok> rye: why not, is I will not limit this thingy
<rye> verterok, we have the defaults... can we just trash invalid value and give them... since we don't have a way to set unlimited.. arrrrrggghh
<rye> verterok, bug #523248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523248 in ubuntuone-client "How to specify unlimited upload/download for syncdemon?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523248
<rye> verterok, i have a bug for everyone...
<verterok> rye: ok, so it treats -1 as None
<verterok> rye: that's a issue with the UI
<verterok> rye: syncdaemono support unlimited, via dbus/config set it to -1
<rye> verterok, well, preferences treat -1 as closest possible positive value... which gets 0...
<verterok> man, that sucks :(
<rye> dobey, could you please assist here ^
<verterok> rye: we could change syncdaemon, but please check this with joshuahoover1 and __lucio__
<verterok> rye: today is the last day to change it :(
<rye> grrr, /hm, can we make the spinner accept negative one, and do not accept 0 at all, simply skip... I wonder is syncdaemon bandwidth throttling that useful if desktopcouch transfers as fast as it can...
<dobey> no, we can't make the ui do that easily
<verterok> rye: I think we (desktop+) decided to not accept 0 as a value in the spinner
<dobey> we can make the ui only accept values > 0 though
<rye> dobey, syncdaemon sends -1 when setting is invalid in users config, that gets directly to the spinners that normalize that to 0
<brad[]> How long should an initial sync take to begin?
<brad[]> I've got all the folders listed on Ubuntu One but no files have shown up yet, and it's been 30 minutes.
<rye> brad[], what is the total number of the files you have added to Ubuntu One ? e.g. find directory_name | wc -l /?
<rye> brad[], the speed of processing for ubuntuone is decreases when number of files reach certain value. Unfortunately I don't have good numbers at hand
<brad[]> rye: 1710
<brad[]> Ubuntu One prefs isn't telling me much, it says synchronizing...
<rye> brad[], the initial folder processing will take ~20 minutes, the files upload will possibly take the same amount of time. Unfortunately this is something that will be improved only in Ubuntu Maverick
<brad[]> rye: Ah ok. That's fine then. Addition of individual files will be pretty quick after that though, right?
<rye> brad[], i have filed the bug #531273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<brad[]> rye: Would be nice if that could be fixed before Maverick,  Ubuntu One is pretty competitive in terms of functionality with dropbox
<brad[]> I could see some revenue coming in from it
<rye> brad[], you have just triggered a bug in XChat-GNOME notifications
<brad[]> I did? How'd I do that? lol
<rye> brad[], I believe because your nick contains the brackets :)
<brad[]> Hahah
<rye> brad[], i am poking the relevant developers every time I can, the local rescan was improved somehow, but startup time and sync time remain not as goot as they should
<brad[]> rye: Will Ubuntu One scale  to 20,000+ files/directories? I'd like to get family members signed up but they're digital packrats and their documents folders are terrifying.
<rye> brad[], frankly speaking i would not recommend doing that at the moment :(...
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: agree with rye on that
<joshuahoover1> rye, verterok, lucio: bug #537610 ...this will affect most karmic to lucid users, correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 537610 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: Read/write limit must be greater than 0 in ubuntuone-preferences with disabled throttling" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/537610
<rye> brad[], that would slow down the startup time and the overall experience would be extremely annoying.
<netlore910_lap> It would be really nice to have a panel widget with some detailed information about what Ubuntu One sync is doing... it can be hard to know if it's working.
<verterok> joshuahoover1: I think so, but rye will know for sure :)
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: it is top priority to fix next, the performance of syncing lots of files
<joshuahoover1> verterok: ok, if it is, what is the fix?
<rye> joshuahoover1, yes, everyone who used ubuntuone, and at least once started preferences that had bug 455544 and then one more, searching for the one...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<joshuahoover1> rye, verterok: is there a quick fix for this? (oh how i hate the bandwidth throttling!)
<verterok> joshuahoover1: I think we have 2 options (rye, please correct me if I'm wrong): 1) fix prefrences app to handle the -1/None value returned by syncdaemon 2) fix syncdaemon to use the system default when the user setting is invalid
<joshuahoover1> verterok: seems #2 would be the more appropriate fix
<rye> and bug #517843 - yes, here's how 0 appear in the config
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517843 in ubuntuone-client "Applet sets 0 for read_limit and write_limit when throttling is enabled" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517843
<verterok> joshuahoover1: the system default is a hardcoded value :( "2097152"
 * verterok don't like that
<verterok> joshuahoover1: but if you prefer that fix, we can do it...
<joshuahoover1> verterok: yeah, not sure...did i mention i hate the bandwidth throttling? ;)
<verterok> joshuahoover1: :)
<rye> verterok, joshuahoover1 - quick fix - rm ~/.config/syncdaemon.conf
<rye> verterok, joshuahoover1 but that won't prevent people from trying to write 0 to bw prefs... grrr
<rye> set up a cron job to remove that file, yes.
<verterok> rye: so the preferences app allow setting 0 manually? :(
<joshuahoover1> rye, verterok: the app shouldn't allow 0 imo
<verterok> joshuahoover1: +1
<rye> yes, it allows 0, and once the spinner reaches zero, BOOOM!
<joshuahoover1> rye: yep, just saw that myself
<rye> btw, why does it REPLACE the devices tab with the error?
<joshuahoover1> rye: that's a known issue...we have to fix it but not before final release
<rye> if it did not, it would be possible to update the data...
<joshuahoover1> rye: right, but you wouldn't know what to do (most users wouldn't)
<verterok> rye: oh, that's bad(tm) :(
 * verterok fires the preferences app 
<rye> joshuahoover1, true
<joshuahoover1> rye: still needs to be fixed though :)
<brad[]> Apropos of nothing, is Ubuntu One planned to be offered to other platforms? Windows users would probably be pretty interested in synchronizing arbitrary folders (a feature dropbox doesn't provide them)
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: it's in discussion
<brad[]> I really think the interest in that would be massive - my company is in the process of looking for a document sync solution right now and the pickings are a bit slim
<brad[]> We're all Windows based though
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: yeah...do you know what services your company has looked at?
<brad[]> joshuahoover1: Dropbox, Google Docs (horrendous user experience for uploading files), looked at Novell iFolder briefly
<brad[]> Syncplicity which is another cloud startup
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: i see... have you guys looked at box.net? spideroak is another
<brad[]> Aside from those there's really not much one could put a lot of faith in
<brad[]> oh yeah, looked at box.net too
<brad[]> $1 per gigabyte is exorbitant
<brad[]> We can set up our own Amazon S3 storage and spend less money
<brad[]> joshuahoover1: ok spideroak  we did not look at but I'm trying to help Ubuntu out here :P
<verterok> joshuahoover1, rye: so, this throttling issue is actually about the preferences app changing the -1 returned by syncdaemon to 0
<joshuahoover1> brad[]: and we appreciate that, just know that we don't support windows (yet)
<verterok> joshuahoover1, rye: I think the bug is in the UI, not in syncdaemon returning a value it doesn't accept later
<joshuahoover1> verterok: interesting
<rye> verterok, hm
<brad[]> joshuahoover1: hehe
<rye> 2010-04-14 18:44:54,972 - ubuntuone-preferences - DEBUG - got limits: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'download'): dbus.Int32(2097152), dbus.String(u'upload'): dbus.Int32(-1)}, signature=dbus.Signature('si'))
<rye> ValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0.
<rye> verterok, joshuahoover1 ^ syncdaemon replies with -1 when 0 is set in the config, but it gets translated to 0 by the prefs' spinner, and then the hander for changed value is fired that attempts to set 0 as a value for syncdaemon
<verterok> rye: yeap, the preferences app changes the returned value to a invalid value (0)
<verterok> si, we need to fix the preferences app
<verterok> s/si/so/
<rye> grr, rye wants [ ] Bandwidth throttling enabled \n [ X ] limit upload speed [ 200 ] \n [   ] limit download speed [          ]
<verterok> ?
<rye> i.e. if I want to limit upload, i tick upload thing and set the value, if I do not want to, then it is set to unlimited
<verterok> rye: +1!
<verterok> rye: we need a custom spinner with "unlimited" as a value? :)
<rye> verterok, i thought about that
<rye> verterok, but the user would need to spin up to +Infinity to get this value
<verterok> rye: or to -1 :)
<rye> verterok, this is not intuitive, if i want unlimitedm then i want moooar!
<verterok> rye: add a check box next to each spinner?
<verterok> hehe
<verterok> rye: so we can enable/disable each one :)
<rye> verterok, still, no idea how to handle this,, custom spinner handler that allows [-1, 1..MAX_INT]
<rye> verterok, well, that's what i tried to display in that one-liner :)
<verterok> rye: or just use 0 as unlimited, and send -1 to syncdaemon, that's the less intrusive change to the UI
<rye> verterok, true!
<rye> verterok, since e.g. download managers usually treat 0 as unlimited
<verterok> rye: and torrent some clients too
<verterok> *some torrent clients
<rye> dobey, it looks like preferences app is guilty after all, syncdaemon sends -1 to it, but its spinners normalize that to 0. can it be made - if value == 0 then set value to -1 and send to syncdaemon ?
<verterok> rye: I'll bbiab, need to get some lunch
<rye> verterok|lunch, i'll bbia byte, need to fetch some foods from the location nearby
<rye> urbanape, you are using IPv6? Native or tunnel?
<urbanape> erm?
<rye>  urbanape (~zbir@2002:4a6e:a495:0:226:8ff:fede:174d) has joined #ubuntuone
<urbanape> I never set up any tunnels, so native
<urbanape> I guess?
<rye> urbanape, what's your ISP name? So i can dent about it :)
<urbanape> Verizon FiOS
<topyli> !away > verterok|lunch
<ubottu> verterok|lunch, please see my private message
<verterok|lunch> ubottu: k
<brad[]> Still waiting for files to show up on Ubuntu One...
<dobey> rye: no, there are problems with both. we can't make the ui skip 0 easily
<rye> dobey, how about we allow 0, but send -1 to syncdaemon instead?
<dobey> no
<dobey> why is it sending -1 to anything? how does -1 get set? it's not the default
<mernisse> rye: fwiw, 2002: prefix is a 6 to 4 tunnel, he's prolly got a router (like an airport) that does native 6 to 4, the isp isn't assigning it.
<rye> dobey, -1 is the default for syncdaemon, None is not a valid integer so -1 is sent, but spinners translate that to 0 (since they do not allow -1 value) and BOOM!
<dobey> rye: no it isn't
<rye> mernisse, thanks, i was looking at 2002 and it has rang only some tiny bell
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:fix-public-loop]: grep "_limit.default" data/syncdaemon.conf
<dobey> read_limit.default = 2097152
<dobey> write_limit.default = 2097152
<dobey> that is not -1
<rye> dobey, 2010-04-14 18:44:54,972 - ubuntuone-preferences - DEBUG - got limits: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'download'): dbus.Int32(2097152), dbus.String(u'upload'): dbus.Int32(-1)}, signature=dbus.Signature('si'))
<rye> ValueError: Write limit must be greater than 0.
<dobey> a long long time ago, in a revision far far away, it used to be -1
<dobey> but it is not the default now
<rye> dobey, when read_limit is 0 in prefs, syncdaemon sends -1 as the value upon request, so api sends -1 when it has invalid value
<rye> and api is ok with -1 sent back, but not translation of -1 to 0
<dobey> wtf, that makes no sense
<dobey> why would "0 is invalid, here's -1 instead" make any sense?
<dobey> why isn't it sending the default value?
<rye> verterok, ^
<verterok> dobey: it's sending the undefined/unlimite value instead of 0, when 0 is detected, we use None/-1 internally to turn off that limit
<verterok> *unlimited
<dobey> if it's sent via dbus, that's not internal :)
<verterok> dobey: SD reads the old config and handle that in the best way possible in that context, this is inside a configglue parser, which can't know the default config
<verterok> dobey: SD also logs a warning about this
<dobey> bad configglue
<dobey> i need to make me some lunch
<dobey> or go get some
<duanedesign> rye: was reading a paper on IPv6 adoption on the internet and thought you might find it interesting. http://ln-s.net/5i6P
<rye> duanedesign, /me has a tunnel, and whole my lappyfamily.net domain is IPv6-enabled... and it looks like my ISPs are not going to do anything native...
<rye> duanedesign, i believe the first thing that admins will learn about ipv6 is that firewall rules for ipv4 do not apply here... and that their beloved crazy NAT rules do not apply as well
<dobey> back
<verterok> rye: what about this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/30626/ ?
<rye> verterok, let me patch my sd..
<rye> not sd, thingie
<verterok> :)
<rye> verterok, well, that works
<verterok> rye: it's only one part of the issue
<rye> verterok, but farewell to unlimited speed...
<rye> verterok, this is a workaround, I agree
<rye> verterok, but it is way better than nothing
<verterok> rye: the other way I came up is: https://pastebin.canonical.com/30625/
<verterok> rye: that one ^ makes 0 == unlimited
<verterok> rye: revert the previous patch ;)
<PaulGit> vds: ping
<PaulGit> vds: I did the test again and have added logs to bug #548657 - I hope this gives you the information you need.
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/548657)
<moodylamb> when i try to register with ubuntuone, i get to the point where i select the free plan....when i click subscribe under the 2gb option, i get to a white page that says OpenID Failed: OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (77, 'Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)')
<rye> verterok, i like the second one more
<verterok> rye: ok
<moodylamb> any ideas?
<rye> moodylamb, checking...
<moodylamb> rye: k thx :)
 * rye has 5 sso and 2 launchpad accounts for ubuntuone... 24Gb of space if all of them are used...
<rye> moodylamb, hmmm, confirming
<rye> openid discovery error
<moodylamb> rye: may it be because i just upgraded to lucid?
<moodylamb> rye: i've never used ubuntuone before, btw
<rye> moodylamb, no, it is not client-side, I am trying to find the reason now, thanks for notifying!
<moodylamb> rye: np :)
<tekstr1der> @joshuahoover: thanks for replying on the forums to my inability to sync. experience very strange behavior with u1 suddenly. it eventually did sync, but is seemingly randomly displaying status and account info
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: hi!
<tekstr1der> hi
<rye> ok, we have openid failure now, awesome
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: i know we're experiencing an issue on the server side right now that we're tracking down but your problem sounds like it started before this
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: do you have any ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log files?
<tekstr1der> not sure. have not looked at what u1 has been doing in a while b4 today
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: ok, yeah, if you can check the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log folder for any syncdaemon-exceptions.log files that would be a good place to start
<tekstr1der> yes, several. all from today
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: can you paste the contents to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then post the url here so i can take a look?
<tekstr1der> here's one of 'em: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414500/
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: reviewing...
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: can you tell me what version of ubuntuone-client you have installed? apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<tekstr1der> well, after looking at a few more, they all seem to be the same, but here's another with a couple of different errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/414502/
<tekstr1der> Installed: 1.1.91-0ubuntu1
<joshuahoover1> rye: you still around?
<rye> joshuahoover1, i am around, but in vm
<joshuahoover1> rye: ok, wasn't sure if you could look at the two paste url's above from tekstr1der ...syncing was working and then just stopped working (today, i believe)
<tekstr1der> recently anyhow
<tekstr1der> and, like i said, it did eventually sync, however, after an un-reproducable series of connect/disconnect/restart/killall buttonmashing :)
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: if you run the following, what does it report? u1sdtool -s
<tekstr1der> well, that looks all good
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: ok...hmmm...and things are syncing now as far as you can tell?
<tekstr1der> State: QUEUE_MANAGER    connection: With User With Network    description: processing queues    is_connected: True    is_error: False    is_online: True    queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<tekstr1der> i just modified a file in the Ubuntu One folder. upon saving ubuntuone-client status changed to synchronizing. still stuck there. this is the problem behavior.
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: ok...can you: tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<tekstr1der> just tried to verify whether or not it was truly synced at website. think i just ran into the openid issue mentioned earlier?
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: yeah, we're on that one right now
<tekstr1der> maybe I'm just being unduly impatient? that tells me the from start to finish was about 1.5 minutes. I guess that's not too bad...
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: it just all depends...performance needs to be faster in a number of areas, we're working on that, but some users are seeing really poor performance
<tekstr1der> yes, this morning when i reported my problems on the forums, it was more like 10-15 minutes that it was not going through.
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: ok, it sounds like a server side issue since the numbers are varying so much
<zillian> Is it correct that I cannot log into Ubunto One at the moment?
<joshuahoover1> zillian: unfortunately, yes
<zillian> Thanks! All i need to know. Stored something there from my study place and now i cannot log into using my computer (have never used it before)... thought it was my comp
<zillian> Will have to be patient than, Thanks joshuahoover1!
<joshuahoover1> zillian: are you trying to login to the web site?
<zillian> yes
<zillian> don't know how to configure ubuntu one yet
<joshuahoover1> zillian: ok, so you're trying to set it up on your computer and getting an error, correct?
<joshuahoover1> zillian: i think the problem is fixed now
<tekstr1der> so, is the consensus that i should chalk this up to an unlucky performance day? it is eventually syncing it seems. from previous experience, it has always been far more responsive. Should I not be concerned about the contents of those syncdaemon-exception logs?
<zillian> yes I can login now
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der: right now, yes, i'd say it's a hiccup, but if it continues, can you file a bug and be sure to include all the log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<tekstr1der> joshua: absolutely, thanks for your prompt responses and good work!
<zillian> thanks people!
<joshuahoover1> tekstr1der, zillian: thank you both for your patience and support!
<Treenaks> I get 504 on the music store. Is that known?
<beuno> Treenaks, yes, we're working on it
<Treenaks> ok, good to know I'm not the only one ;)
<duanedesign> got two new projects on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects  \o/
<joshuahoover1> duanedesign: great!
<duanedesign> joshuahoover1: i have also gotten a couple emails from people wanting to collaborate on my project. Pretty neat.
<joshuahoover1> duanedesign: cool!
<zillian> honk
 * mkarnicki likes to have his project on /UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects \^O^/
<mandel> duanedesign, mind if I add mine: http://www.themacaque.com/?page_id=406
<joshuahoover1> mandel: please do!
<mandel> joshuahoover1, cool, I'll do then
<duanedesign> mandel: great!
#ubuntuone 2010-04-15
<PaulGit> vds: Ping
<vds> PaulGit: pong
<brad[]> I folks, I mistakenly signed up for services on the wrong account, and two days ago requested correction of this with no reply...
<PaulGit> vds: I have added some new logs to bug, I have left phone and thunderbird as is just in case you want be to check anything, but it does look like U1 is adding dupe
<vds> PaulGit: thanks! I'll take a look, now we also have new logs and log tools ready, I don't think they are in production already but will be very soon
<PaulGit> vds: Great! Just ping me if you need me to do anything!
<vds> PaulGit: yes, from the logs looks like U1 is sending you the contact two times, that's pretty strange. I'll check if the new logs will be deployed today and let you know, thanks a lot!
<PaulGit> vds: No problem, I'm here to help anyway I can!
<leighman> hey guys
<leighman> can anyone help me get connected?
<rye> leighman, hi, what is your distribution version?
<leighman> Lucid
<leighman> tho it didn't work in the Karmic I've upgraded from either :P
<rye> leighman, could you please pastebin the output of u1sdtool --status ?
<leighman> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UUX1RQWx
<rye> leighman, ok, basically you need to connect, could you please try running u1sdtool --connect ?
<rye> leighman, one more, what's the content of ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<leighman> [bandwidth_throttling]
<leighman> read_limit = 2097152
<leighman> write_limit = 2097152
<leighman> on = False
<leighman> u1sdtool --connect just appears to run
<leighman> no error message
<rye> leighman, ok, what's the u1sdtool --status now?
<leighman> same as before
<rye> leighman, ok, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<leighman> http://home.leighman.operaunite.com/tempbin/?id=0&pass=TLWnSAN9uc3e&act=show
<leighman> thanks for your help, btw
<rye> leighman, hm, are you running anything as root ? ... it looks like it did not receive the request to connect
<rye> ah, no
<rye> ok, it got the request, but it did not attempt to
<rye> leighman, ok, let's try from clear start - u1sdtool -q should force it to quit
<leighman> ok
<rye> leighman, after that could you please run u1sdtool --connect - that will start syncdaemon and force connection... Btw, is any of your machines listed on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<leighman> it says I haven't added any devices there
<leighman> okay
<leighman> did that
<leighman> my Ubuntu One folder still has a sad cloud :P
<leighman> u1sdtool --status same as ever :/
<rye> leighman, what is your default browser?
<leighman> opera
<rye> leighman, could you please tell the version?
<leighman> on set as default is 10.10
<leighman> the one*
<rye> leighman, ok, checking whether this is an issue ... and whether opera still block OAuth
<leighman> nothing seems to happen with default browser set to Chromium either
<rye> leighman, could you please try running ubuntuone-preferences from the terminal
<leighman> it loads
<rye> hm, browser window does not get opened with opera...hmmm
<leighman> when?
<rye> leighman, do you have firefox installed?
<leighman> nope :P
<leighman> okay, I do now
<leighman> rye: sorry missed if you said anything, got disconnected
<rye> leighman, could you please try switching the browser to firefox for the moment, it looks like process handling has some problem with opera at the moment :-/
<rye> and as you say, chromium (need to check this)
<leighman> okay, and run?
<leighman> no browser windows seem to be opening ever :(
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> leighman, before you re-run, could you please kill ubuntuone-login process
<rye> leighman, killall ubuntuone-login and u1sdtool -q
<rye> and preferencse - killall ubuntuone-preferences
<leighman> that seems to have worked!
<rye> leighman, ok, chromium failed because ubuntuone-login still was trying to make opera work
<rye> hm
<leighman> hmm, well, the Ubuntu One folder is still sad
<leighman> yeh
<rye> something is definitely wrong with 10 version...
<rye> leighman, you have added machine, right?
<leighman> yeh
<rye> leighman, what's u1sdtool --status now ?
<leighman> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<leighman>     connection: With User With Network
<leighman>     description: processing queues
<leighman>     is_connected: True
<leighman>     is_error: False
<leighman>     is_online: True
<leighman>     queues: WORKING_ON_METADATA
<rye> leighman, ok, it is processing queues now, so it should finish eventually, you can see the queues via u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting-content for the time being
 * rye goes away for an hour...
 * rye[mobile] uses teredo, wow, that's something awesome, I can access my IPv6 machines even w/o setting up the tunnel
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> A bug where a user is trying to use Ubuntu One with the Root account would get a Status of 'Wont Fix'?
<Emry> duanedesign, No one should be using root for anything network related unless it is a 100% necessity. ^^;
<duanedesign> Emry: absolutely. There seems to be a small percentage of users that run Ubuntu as Root user.
<duanedesign> I try and politely educate them and point them to wiki pages explaining Root/sudo
<Emry> duanedesign,  :) I think it is important for them to understand WHY Linux doesn't normally get viruses (and how running as root pretty much nullifies that effect).
<Emry> In order to get the same impact as a sudo user, the user has to manage to jack themselves up twice, compared to the once it would take as root. ^^;;
<rye> Emry, i believe it is "What could happen? why do I need another user on my machine, I am the king of the mountain... etc."
<rye> or, "I do not like remembering passwords"... password-less root login
<Emry> rye O.o Passwordless root is like... I could never bring myself to do that to a machine. ^^;
<rye> Emry, password-less root machine is a paperweight :)
<duanedesign> rye,  as I understand it running U1 as root is not a supported feature and there are no current plans to make it one.
<rye> duanedesign, well, frankly speaking i have never tried to do such thing, and yes, syncdaemon complains in logs if it is asked to be running as root
<duanedesign> rye: I am trying to take care of the handful of bugs out there related to users running Ubuntu One as the root user.
<duanedesign> i was going to set the status to 'won't fix'
<rye> well, yes, i believe that we will not add support for god mode
<rye> verterok, regarding the patches to preferences app - was any of them committed?
<verterok> rye: yeap, it's in trunk
<rye> verterok, aha, and will this code be used for Lucid stock version?
<rye> verterok, please please please please ?
<verterok> rye: I think so, but I'm not 100% sure
<Emry> duanedesign, :P That makes sense to me. ^_^  Perhaps suggest they try the same thing as a non-root user and report their findings then. ^_^
<Emry> Many Linux programs are relatively dummy proof... But they complain like heck if you try to be a dummy. :P
<pedronis>  /whois facundobatista facundobatista
<facundobatista> pedronis, hi Samuele!
<pedronis> hi
<pedronis> sorry
<OttifantSir> I have logged in to Ubuntu One site, tried to connect through the "bubble" in the top right panel, added the machine, but I can't connect. Should I file a bug, or is there something I'm missing? The instructions are somewhat old.
<duanedesign> hello OttifantSir
<OttifantSir> Hello duanedesign. Any tips?
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: are you running Karmic?
<OttifantSir> Oh, sorry, I forgot that part. No, I'm running 10.04 beta 2
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: what happens when you launch Ubuntu One from the Me Menu?
<duanedesign> the first time you launch Ubuntu One it should take you to the website to add your computer
<OttifantSir> I get the client up and running, the Account tab says unknown in every field, and the links. Units says <LOCAL MACHINE>, Services have File Synch and Music Download checked. I've added the computer, but it still won't connect. No error message at all, just won't
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: ok
<OttifantSir> I just looked at a tab in Firefox, and it said it couldn't connect to localhost:56265. Do I need to open that port for any services?
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: no you do not
<duanedesign> do you see your device listed at  https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<OttifantSir> Could it be because I've added this machine before through 9.04? That I need to re-add my machines?
<OttifantSir> 'cause I have never really gotten One to work
<OttifantSir> And this machine is currently listed as added to the "cloud"
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: Do you have any sort of script blocking software enabled in Firefox like NoScript or are behingd a Proxy Server?
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: Can you paste your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: also i wasnt sure if you saw mt question but are you behind a Proxy or do you use a script blocking software like NoScript?
<OttifantSir> Yes, I have NoScript installed, but I am not behind a proxy, unless wireless network counts
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: ok, noScript can prevent U1 from setting up properly
<OttifantSir> It may also be that something isn't right here. Can't open Nautilus, Thunar, Thunderbird or Firefox. Have to do a reboot because killing the processes doesn't work. See you later if I must
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/957
<duanedesign> that is a faq for working with noScript
<OttifantSir> duanedesign: Which file was it you wanted to see again? And please, if you could be bothered, the link?
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: Can you paste your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign>  https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/957  that is a faq for working with noScript
<OttifantSir> This is the file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415080/
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: ok
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: lets get noScript cooperating with one.ubuntu.com and then try and redo you authorization process
<rye> duanedesign, there is one more no-script "feature" that prevents ubuntuone from working - Sanitize suspicious URLS
<OttifantSir> I've done the ABE in the USER-selection of NoScript, not SYSTEM.
<OttifantSir> Never even heard of that part of NS
<rye> duanedesign, well, it breaks openid compeltely, becase it translates all openid.user parameters to OPENid.user, "preventing" open() calls and breaking openid auth
<OttifantSir> So, how do I change that? Got NS-settings open
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: ABE > SYSTEM
<OttifantSir> I'm there
<duanedesign> Site LOCAL
<duanedesign> Accept from LOCAL
<duanedesign> Accept GET from one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> Deny
<duanedesign> I think the 3rd line is the only change
<OttifantSir> Yup.
<OttifantSir> Done
<duanedesign> rye: is there a workaround for the sanitizesuspicious URL's
<OttifantSir> Try to connect?
<rye> duanedesign, that's my bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/526415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526415 in mozilla-noscript "Cannot login to one.ubuntu.com with Ubuntu SSO account with NoScript XSS protection" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: I think we will have to reauthorize your computer
<OttifantSir> I've already deleted the authorizations for it, so now I'll turn off XSS in NS for the time being?
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: i havent read all the bug this might not affect us.
<OttifantSir> Opening the Me Menu-choice...
<duanedesign>  Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<OttifantSir> Opened Passwords
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: Click on the arrow next to "Passwords"
<OttifantSir> Got network passwords, IM-passwords, login-passwords, etc
<duanedesign> do you see the Ubuntu One token
<OttifantSir> No One token
<duanedesign> ok then you can close that
<duanedesign> Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duanedesign> Click on the checkbox next to your computer and select 'remove selected computer'
<OttifantSir> Already done that
<duanedesign> now when you open Ubuntu One a web page should open, prompting you to add your computer to your Ubuntu One account
<duanedesign> also looking at your log it appears firefox might not be set as your default browser
<duanedesign> looks like it is trying to open galeon
<OttifantSir> OK, got the machine reauthorized, but nothing has changed
<OttifantSir> Wait, I got a new option
<OttifantSir> To install Firefox extension
<duanedesign> that is to sync bookmarks
<OttifantSir> I get timeout errors every other time I try to go to one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> are you using firefox?
<OttifantSir> Yes. But now, at least the client says it's syncing
<OttifantSir> Will have to see what happens, if anything
<OttifantSir> Name, e-mail and Plan still says Unknown though
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: under Account tab does you name ....
<duanedesign> read my mind :)
<duanedesign> did firefox launch when you ran Ubuntu One after deleting your machine and token
<OttifantSir> It launched a site after a while
<OttifantSir> Now I can see that I'm my only contact, that the folder is empty, and that I have no notes, but the client still is syncing, so I got that off the site
<duanedesign> so firefox is your default browser undder System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<OttifantSir> Yup.
<OttifantSir> System Monitor says ubuntuone-syncdaemon has a poll_schedule_timeout
<OttifantSir> So does ubuntuone_preferences
<OttifantSir> To be honest, so does about 85% of everything running
<duanedesign> has the Ubuntu One Token shown up under Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<OttifantSir> I'll hang back on Ubuntu One until 10.04 is released properly
<OttifantSir> I knew there would be problems, and as I have never used One, it's not something I'll miss in a hurry
<OttifantSir> Thanks for your help
<OttifantSir> It seems beta-testing isn't as much fun as I thought
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: if you would like you can ask rye he is always here and more than happy to help as well
<OttifantSir> Thanks for your help
<duanedesign> np
<OttifantSir> I just wanted to see if there was something I could do this time around.
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: well there might be. If you are game I would poke one of the devs and see if they can help you.
<rye> timeout errors?
<duanedesign> yes while trying to access the site
<duanedesign> the Token wasnt showing up in Passwords and Encryption
<duanedesign> and Name, Email, PLan all say Unknown
<OttifantSir> Well, now it has finished syncing, but still Unknowns, and still poll_schedule_timeout on ubuntuone_syncdaemon and apx 70-80% of all things running on my machine
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: I did a ps -elf | grep poll_s| wc -l I have 118 poll_schedule_timeout's so i think that is OK
<OttifantSir> OK. It's just not what I'm used to seeing. futex_wait, rpc_wait_bit_killable, worker_thread and a whole lot of others, I've seen often, but not poll_schedule_timeout. But apart from Thunderbird, things are working ATM, so I guess it's OK.
<duanedesign> OttifantSir: i was just looking on the forums a lot of other people were saying the same thing. Must be new
<rye> OttifantSir, could you please quit the preferences application (killall ubuntuone-preferences) and start it again?
<OttifantSir> What I hoped, duanedesign
<OttifantSir> rye, it's closed ATM
<rye> duanedesign, OttifantSir, btw, what's the version of the client?
<OttifantSir> No thread in System Monitor
<OttifantSir> rye, 1.1.91-0ubuntu1
<rye> OttifantSir, it is closed, but may be still loaded in memory, could you please doublecheck that?
<OttifantSir> It's gone from System Monitor
<OttifantSir> I got ubuntuone_syncdaemon, but not preferences
<OttifantSir> And I've shown All Processes, not just My Processes
<rye> urbanape, a question regarding the branch
<rye> urbanape, ubuntuone-servers - in case i enter some cyrillic info, upon save the view does not switch to that new contact
<rye> urbanape, i.e. the contact is opened, but the contact is not brought into the view in sidebar
<urbanape> that's existing behavior, and wasn't dealt with in this branch
<urbanape> I don't recall if beuno has a bug open for that behavior
<beuno> I don't think I do
<beuno> it was bundled into the ajaxification
<rye> urbanape, ok, NOTTHISBUG :)
<urbanape> exactly
<Treenaks> I'm getting "There was a (temporary) problem getting your list of purchased songs. Please wait a short time and then try again, or return to the music store." when accessing "My Downloads" from the store, but I can't find anyone else with the same problem :(
<topyli> is the list of free downloads still around so as to safely test the store?
<joshuahoover1> topyli: for the us, the list of free song downloads can be found here: http://us.7digital.com/cms/free-downloads-usa/free-downloads.aspx
<topyli> ah. thank's but i'm not US, i'm THEM :)
<rapha> is there a way to get the music store working in ubuntu 9.10?
<joshuahoover> rapha: it might be possible but we only support lucid
<rapha> joshuahoover: okay - and you probably won't ever support pre-lucid releases i take it?
<joshuahoover> rapha: no, we don't have plans to, especially since lucid is a long term support release
<rapha> okay
<rapha> well it woulda been nice
<rapha> but then i guess thats just the way it is
<rapha> better use your time implementing a UbuntuOne Music Store Wishlist
<rapha> so i can save all the stuff i wanna have but dont have money to buy right now :-)
<joshuahoover> rapha: :)
<rapha> (srsly, consider this a feature request!! :-)) )
<rapha> rockstar == sabdfl incognito? :-]
<rockstar> rapha, no, not at all.  I'm sure sabdfl would be insulted to hear that.  :)
<rapha> rockstar: at least he seems to be employing you :)
<rockstar> rapha, indeed.
<mkarnicki> rockstar: u work for canonical? :)
<rapha> 23:49 -!- rockstar [~rockstar@canonical/launchpad/rockstar] has joined #ubuntuone
<mkarnicki> this means, he is i presume :D
<mkarnicki> just wanted to hear that enthusiastic "indeed! :)"
<rapha> lol
<mkarnicki> ;>
<rapha> it didnt even sound quite as enthusiastic as one would have assumed ...
<mkarnicki> well.. it didn't, because there was none xD
 * mkarnicki pokes rockstar
<rockstar> mkarnicki, sorry, on the phone.  Yes, I work for Canonical.
<mkarnicki> rapha: i know it's not U1 related - how can i set the ircname as u have in /whois ?
<rockstar> (not on Ubuntu One, I can't help there)
<mkarnicki> rockstar: no probs, I thought so :) what do you do exactly, if I may ask? :)
<rockstar> mkarnicki, launchpad-code
<mkarnicki> rockstar: so.. you're a regular employee, for real?
<mkarnicki> I'd like to work for canonical one day *_*
<mkarnicki> soon I'll be more active around U1, perhaps in few months I could join ubuntu developers team
<vladanian> Hey guys, I've been stuck for a few weeks in a cycle of tomboy notes fail, and I don't know how to escape!
<mkarnicki> enough of this daydreaming xD
 * mkarnicki shuts up
<joshuahoover> vladanian: what seems to be the problem?
<rapha> mkarnicki: you will have to go to #freenode and ask them for a cloak ... but be patient they have a lot to do, and it's rly a nicety of them if they do give you one
<rapha> mkarnicki: an "unaffiliated" cloak its called if i right remember
<vladanian> joshuahoover, I keep getting sync failed messages, and lots of (old) and (old) 1 and (old) 2 dupes
<rapha> rockstar: mkarnicki's daydreams aside, do canonical even hire ppl, or are you "full"?
<mkarnicki> rapha: i see. but what I meant was that I could see your name and surname there nicely, and my account (mkarnicki) is missing my name
<vladanian> I don't know what to do to get on track again
<joshuahoover> vladanian: ok, can you quit tomboy and then run the following command in a terminal session? tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<mkarnicki> rapha: I'm not planning to wait for a free work place :D one day they're gonna want me! *laughs with a low voice*
<joshuahoover> vladanian: then open ~/tomboy_debug.log and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the url here
<vladanian> joshuahoover, thanks, will do
<mkarnicki> rapha: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/
<vladanian> joshuahoover, hmm, tomboy doesn't want to start -- that command just ended silently after a few minutes
<joshuahoover> vladanian: hmmm... try just: tomboy
<joshuahoover> vladanian: does that open tomboy?
<vladanian> joshuahoover, no, I've actually run into this before while troubleshooting this. After I get a sync error, tomboy becomes unresponsive, and I have to kill it to stop it. Then it doesn't want to start again until a reboot
<joshuahoover> vladanian: that's strange...what version of ubuntu are you using?
<vladanian> joshuahoover, sorry -- it's running now -- maybe it took some time for part of it to finish dying. I'm on lucid 64 bit with all updates applied
<joshuahoover> vladanian: ok...were you able to start it with the original command? tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<joshuahoover> vladanian: i need to see some debug info to see what the cause of the problem might be
<joshuahoover> vladanian: you can also try setting up tomboy sync again, to see if that solves the problem
<vladanian> joshuahoover, here it is -- just looking over what I was pasting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415219/
<joshuahoover> vladanian: you can do that by removing your computer from your account at https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ and then clearing out your sync setup in tomboy
<vladanian> joshuahoover, I've done that a number of times
<vladanian> But I have more than one machine
<joshuahoover> vladanian: ok, i don't think that's going to help you anyway now that i can see the error
<vladanian> joshuahoover, is there an offending note I can delete?
<joshuahoover> vladanian: possibly 'hot toddy' but i need to create a bug report and have one of the devs look at it to see why the error may be occuring
<vladanian> joshuahoover, ok, I'll try deleting that one. I've synced this set of notes many times during different parts of the u1 dev process
<joshuahoover> vladanian: yeah, and the error is vague to me but hoping it makes more sense to the guys who work on notes sync :)
<joshuahoover> vladanian: i filed the following bug report #564262  ...can you subscribe to it so you are notified of any updates? i will ping the devs first thing tomorrow about this
<vladanian> joshuahoover, thanks
<duanedesign> is there a bug on UDF's not having emblems?
#ubuntuone 2010-04-16
<NCommander> Has anyone successfully gotten Ubuntu One to work under Kubuntu with the 10.04 beta release?
<Doug_> Hello there
<Doug_> honk
<duanedesign> Doug_ hello
<duanedesign> kermiac_: hello
<kermiac> hi duanedesign :)
<kermiac> bugmail gave me away again, eh? hehe
<duanedesign> i just saw the emails popping in with your.......yep
<duanedesign> :)
<kermiac> hey have you seen many "twisted internet error" bugs lately? I've been seeing quite a few
<duanedesign> kermiac: have you. I noticed one, probably because that was in the title.
<kermiac> I think it *might* be related to write limit must be greater than 0.... but I can't seem to reproduce it
<duanedesign> kermiac: now that i can see the private bugs the number of bugs for Ubuntu One that are Ubuntu tasks has doubled
<kermiac> I've seen at least 6 that I remember over the last couple of days... I'm getting one of the OP's who seems to be pretty responsive to manually edit the config & set the write limit to the default to see how that goes
<duanedesign> kermiac: i will grep my logs there was a conversation in here the other day about the read/erite limit
<kermiac> yeah, there are a fair few private bugs.
<duanedesign> also there can be an issue when upgrading to Lucid and the syncdaemon.conf still having read/write set to 0
<kermiac> thanks, I half remember seeing something rye was discussing about write limit being 0 & twisted internet error
<kermiac> yup, but the bugs I've seen the OP has still been using karmic
<duanedesign> oh ok
<duanedesign> kermiac: i had a question about the provate bugs
<duanedesign> private*
<kermiac> yep, shoot
<duanedesign> a lot have identical 'Summary' and on the surface when glancing at them they seem identical. I am wondering why apport didnt dupe them. Does it know something about them I dont
<kermiac> rye's  conversation regarding twisted internet error started 14-04-2010 [22:11:20] <candtalan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414287/
<kermiac> apport usually dupes them by looking at the stacktrace
<duanedesign> ok that is what I was thinking might be the case.
<kermiac> ah sorry
<kermiac> I misunderstood
<kermiac> apport-retracer looks at the trace
<kermiac> when the bugs are initially filed, apport can't see (or won't display) the private bug reports
<duanedesign> ahh
<kermiac> sorry duanedesign, it's friday afternoon here & it's been a *very* long week ;)
<duanedesign> kermiac: didnt have much luck on finding anything worthwhile about the twisted errors
<rye> duanedesign, twisted? where? client-side ?
<rye> duanedesign, morning, btw!
 * kermiac looks for one of the bug numbers
 * rye hates caps lock key, and wil never install the server w/o ssh by default... thinking that ah, well, I will install it later...
<kermiac> hello rye :) bug 558878 - the OP had a metadata error which was resolved, now they get the twisted internet error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 558878 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One doesn't login" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558878
<kermiac> there are a few other twisted interent error bugs, but I can't seem to find the bug numbers right now
<rye> 2010-04-09 06:50:02,354 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Protocol version error
<rye> hmm
<rye> write_limit = 0
<duanedesign> here is the one I was looking at. bug 559463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 559463 in ubuntuone-client "<LOCAL MACHINE> Failure: twisted.internet.defer.TimeoutError: [Query('_https._tcp.fs.ubuntuone.com', 33, 1)]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/559463
<rye> kermiac, your last reply is perfectly valid
<rye> duanedesign, hm, SRV lookup failure? broken router?
<kermiac> rye: thanks for confirming that... i wasn't 100% sure that was the right thing to do as I couldn't reproduce it
<rye> duanedesign, well, that's not a critical error, it just means that the user has some network hardware-related issue that blocks DNS SRV lookups...
<rye> duanedesign, dig -t SRV _xmpp-client._tcp.gmail.com
<rye> duanedesign, if that fails as well, then his router is broken. Btw, in case SRV lookup fails, the connection is done to the defaults specified in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rye> kermiac, btw, regarding server-side fixes and revision numbers - i checked lp - that field is read-only, fetching lp sources to see whether my abysmal python knowledge can tweak it up :)
 * rye used the word 'abysmal' for first time so no idea whether this is a valid one
<kermiac> seems like it may be the right word.... maybe a bit harsh though
<rye> awesome, that is definitely the opposite to what I wanted to say :)
<rye> ok, that word is ambiguous, will never use again.
<rye> bug #563834 - first bug about notes after the fix for bug #539558 is deployed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563834 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot Open a note" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539558 in ubuntuone-servers "Simple /notes/ loading converts all notes from XML to HTML" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539558
<rye> "cannot open _a_ note" against "cannot open any note"
<duanedesign> progress!
<kermiac> ok, that would be good if we can get something automated happening wrt LP & bzr revisions :) manually doing things is definately not what we want to do
<kermiac> dinner time - bbl
<rye> hm... is Ubuntu One going to be integrated with zoho somehow?
<duanedesign> rye: i know webservice-office-zoho is default app on Ubuntu's ARM images
<rye> duanedesign, just tried to create new doc and "save it" - got file type not supported error
<duanedesign> rye: +!
<duanedesign> err, +1
<duanedesign> I got the same thing
<duanedesign> rye: i guess you have two intended options. Saving locally(Export) and saving to Zoho(Save)
<rye> duanedesign, well, yes, but... i see save button and i want to press it to save my doc. and that does not save anything :)
<duanedesign> rye: yeah it seems kinda backwards
<duanedesign> rye: i would think saving locally would be the Save button and saving to zoho an export
<rye> duanedesign, well, yes, but ws cannot save the document locally at a different address... it is more like security vulnerability...
<duanedesign> good point
<duanedesign> i was just looking over the Ubuntu One Brainstorm ideas. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/most_popular_6_months/?tags=ubuntuone
<rye> introduction to ubuntuone, well, true...
<joshuahoover> rye: can you take a look at bug #564262 and let me know if you have any ideas on what might be causing this? i thought i'd check with you first before going to rodrigo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564262 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes sync errors with: Thread has not been started, or is dead" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564262
<rye> wow
<rye> joshuahoover, well, this is definitely a tomboy bug..
<joshuahoover> rye: that's what i was thinking yesterday and sounds like sandy thinks it is too
<joshuahoover> rye: but wasn't sure if you'd seen it before
<rye> joshuahoover, i believe i have an idea about how to reproduce it..
<joshuahoover> rye: oh yeah?
<rye> joshuahoover, yes, i still believe that i have an idea :)
<joshuahoover> rye: heh
<rye> joshuahoover, it fails during conflict resolution...
<rye> so i need to make some conflicts...
<rye> got conflicts, it still works :(
<rye> uh oh, i know, Print mode for notes!
<rye> pretty-print, using the xslt bundled with tomboy!
<PiranhA_> Hey, does anyone know how to access Downloads from the Ubuntu Music Store without Ubuntu One?
<PiranhA_> Because I have massive problems syncing with Ubuntu One and getting the MP3s
<PiranhA_> okay, syncing files using nautilus works fine, just not downloading the purchased mp3's
<duanedesign> hello PiranhA_
<duanedesign> PiranhA_: Are the songs showing up in the Ubuntu One cloud at http://one.ubuntu.com/files , under User Defined Folders > Purchased from Ubuntu One
<PiranhA_> nop. the status in the store says "Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage"
<PiranhA_> the thing is, I purchased the songs yesterday when they weren't released. release day is today
<PiranhA_> when I search them again, I can buy them again
<duanedesign> PiranhA_: do the sngs have apostrophes or accent marks in them?
<PiranhA_> no. they are german, but only ansii characters. one example: Sie, Herr Polizei - Deine Jugend Deine Maske EP
<duanedesign> aquarius: PiranhA_ hhas ome songs he ourchased not showing up in his cloud storage at one.ubuntu.com/files
<aquarius> PiranhA_, they're not in Ubutnu One at all, when checked through the web interface?
<PiranhA_> nop
<joshuahoover> rye: do you know if there is a bug already for when you sync a note with ' in the title will show as the html entity on the web ui? i looked yesterday but didn't see anything
<rye> joshuahoover, there is at least one
<joshuahoover> rye: i thought so, just couldn't seem to find it via lp search
<rye> bug 497503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497503 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes List doesn't handle apostorphes correctly for uploaded notes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497503
<rye> joshuahoover, does that appear to be related ^
<joshuahoover> rye: yep :)
<rye> why oh why zoho web writer works faster than OpenOffice ?..
<rye> and why oh why openoffice is able to crash nouveau driver...
<joshuahoover> rye: because zoho is a lot slimmer?
<joshuahoover> rye: have you noticed slow file sync the past day or two?
<rye> joshuahoover, when i was young...er than now, I thought that StarOffice was slow because it was written in Java. It turned out not to be quite right, but it did not become faster because of that...
<beuno> rye, take a peak at /contacts on edge. How are thos non-ascii contacts now?
 * rye looks
 * rye likes!
<rye> beuno, i like what's there, no unneeded old latin characters :-P
<beuno> rye, urbanape is the guy to hug
<rye> beuno, i was testing this branch yesterday on my local install, and I found no issues... so i forgot to add my review to it :(
<user__> honk
<rye> user__, hi
<user__> hi rye! apologies I am not set up well here my id would normally be candtalan. I was grateful for your help  very recently  here
 * rye recalls...
 * rye recalled
<rye> user__, so, have your files finally got uploaded?
<user__>  unfortunately not. th efolders came down from storage to the empty U1 folder. only a 100Mb or so came down out of 11GB in my cloud. I am using one machine allocated only.
<user__> This was over about 24 hours or so. So I removed that machine from mu U1 account and tried  ubuntu 10.4
<rye> user__, could you please pastebin the output of 'grep GetPublicFolders ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | head -n 100'
<rye> 'grep GetPublicFiles ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | head -n 100'
<user__> will try
<user__> that is on a different machine so it will take a short time
<user__> rye: I hav eused those two command strings and neither produces any output, I just see a clean prompt after the command has run. am i missing something?
<urbanape> rye, I assume things are ordered properly on that display?
<urbanape> We're relying on Couch to hand back the letter buckets sorted
<rye> urbanape, yup
<urbanape> cool
<rye> user__, that's ok, what does u1sdtool --status show now? and u1sdtool --waiting-meta and u1sdtool --waiting-content
 * rye needs to have a script done that will post all that to pastebin...
<rye> however privacy concerns... no
<user__> rye: u1sdtool --status   gives error: --status no such option    (if it is relvant, that is a ubuntu 9.10 machine)
<rye> 9.10, ok, what's the ubuntuone-client version - apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<user__> rye: installed 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> user__, ok, could you please provide the following - grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 1
<candtalan> rye: I have connected xchat now from the machine being discussed and am using my normal id. hope that is ok?
<rye> candtalan, sure!
<candtalan> rye: grep MARK  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 12010-04-16 17:16:24,845 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: READY_WITH_NETWORK; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=9861 miss=1068) ----
<rye> killing gnome-session was a bad idea
<rye> candtalan, erm, it is not connected
<rye> candtalan, do you have the applet? Could you please try clicking 'Connect' ?
<candtalan> rye: many apologies.... I will connect u1 now
<rye> candtalan, that's ok, I believe I will create some kind of status query now, to get all relevant info in one run
<candtalan> rye: yes i have the applet, and have just clicked connect. get openid server error https://login.ubuntu.com/+openid however i will try again
<rye> hm, what kind of openid error?
<candtalan> rye: looks like the applet is not now connecting. i tried the connect button on the U1 folder and it said connecting but nothing seemed to happen
<rye> candtalan, could you please re-run the command with MARK ?
<candtalan> something like server 500 error . sorry it is closed now. i got simil;ar also recently and guessed the launchpad servers were too busy or something
<candtalan> rye: ok
<candtalan> rye: grep MARK  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | tail -n 12010-04-16 17:27:52,768 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: READY_WITH_NETWORK; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=3129 miss=147) ----
<rye> candtalan, ok, could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rye> candtalan, and, btw, could you please try the following - quit the applet, then run u1sdtool --quit and then killall ubuntuone-login
<candtalan> rye: will try yes
<rye> candtalan, and then restart applet again
<candtalan> ok
<candtalan> rye: paste url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415645/
<candtalan> rye: u1sdtool --quit gives response : ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running
<candtalan> rye: killall ubuntuone-login gives response: ubuntuone-login: no process found
<rye> candtalan, ok, then lets try killing ubuntuone0syncdaemon - killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rye> candtalan, and now restart ubuntuone-applet
<candtalan> rye: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon gives: ubuntuone-syncdaemon: no process found
<rye> candtalan, ok, nobody to kill, try starting applet
<candtalan> rye: appletd stared ok, opened my sign in, i accepted sign in, invited to add this machine, i acceted, and the machine is now shown on my account
<rye> candtalan, ok, it means that it should start syncing.
<candtalan> the applet indices as connected. how do i tell if syncing is really happening?
 * Nafallo buys more music
<candtalan> honk
<rye> candtalan, hi, I am now trying to make a notification for syncdaemon to support download notification
<candtalan> Hi Rye. as an IRC newbie, I was just beginning to get used to some of the terminal  and paste stuff.... LOL. Are you now going to make it semi automatic?
<rye> it supports upload notifications now, not downloads...
<candtalan> rye: neat
<candtalan> Rye: I have two machines which seem to be connected ok and sync'n  seems to be in progress. However, for the amount of data (10 GB or to 50 GB) I am/hope to be using, the download rate (from cloud store) seems very small - 100Mb or less, over 24 hours. Is this typical please?
<rye> candtalan, the overal sync speed depend largerly on the number on files, not their size. How many files do you have, roughly speaking?
<candtalan> rye: round figures 11GB (photos) typically 1MB each, say 1000 files. Interestingly the smaller files seem to be appearing first. But looking at the download network behaviour (system Monitor gui)  download is only MB's per day
<candtalan> rye: typo sorry 11GB at each 1MB is 11,000 files....
<candtalan> My maximum download speed is capable of 300kB/sec
<rye> candtalan, you are running 9.10, right?
<rye> candtalan, i filed the bug #531273 - the amount of files largerly downgrades the sync speed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<rye> candtalan, as per upload - if you make several bigger archives of the files they will sync faster
<candtalan> Rye: one machine is 9.10 - that one seems to have occasional trouble connecting  an dis th eone you hav ehelped with, from a clean install recently. The other one, , I am using for irc just now, is 10.04 updated daily
<rye> ContentQueueChanged: dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'head'): dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'path'): dbus.String(u''), dbus.String(u'command'): dbus.String(u''), dbus.String(u'size'): dbus.String(u'0')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss')), dbus.String(u'Upload'): dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'count'): dbus.String(u'19'), dbus.String(u'size'): dbus.String(u'0')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss'))}, signature=dbus.Signature('sa{ss}'))
<candtalan> Rye: both machines do not seem to be receiving much download throughput
<rye> anybody knows why is syncdaemon sending this Uploading nothing dbus signal, nessita ^ ?
<candtalan> Rye: thanks I will look at that
<rye> candtalan, big speed ups are planned for Maverick Meerkat, and i will not stop poking developers until that works really fast, since I am affected as well. I think about creating some indicator applet that will tell you exactly what is happening with ubuntuone in non-obtrusive way, because lack of information in the first place led to overlooking the problem with speed...
<candtalan> Rye:
<candtalan> Exactly! I very much agree with your comment. I discovered system monitor gui but it is clunky and inconvenient and needs a lot of guessing. A nice place to put your indicator of throughput might be the Ubuntu one preferences window (ubuntu 10.04) maybe
<candtalan> I have added a comment to the bug #531273, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Meta Queue takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<candtalan> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<candtalan> LOL
<rye> candtalan, i have outlined some of my issues at http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/04/ubuntu-one-in-lucid-lynx.html , well, speed is the only issue so far for me
<kermiac> wow, I obviously haven't logged into the webui recently... when did the dashboard get implemented? It's awesome!
#ubuntuone 2010-04-17
<facundobatista> kermiac, one week, or ten days ago, beuno would know better (he did it!)
<kermiac> thanks facundobatista, beuno - great work! I really like it :)
<beuno> kermiac, it got rolled out yesterday  :)
<kermiac> beuno: ah, that's why I hadn't seen it before... I thought I had logged into the webui a couple of days ago. I think the dashboard is awesome on so many different levels - exactly what was needed. So much relevant info all in one place! You should be proud of your work :)
<beuno> kermiac, thank you, that's very encouraging   :)
<beuno> Chipaca, ^
<kermiac> np, but really - thank you!
<duanedesign> yes the dashboard  was a great idea, and executed very well.
<Chipaca> kermiac: thanks :)
<Chipaca> beuno: ⁵!
<kermiac> np, thank you for the dashboard Chipaca :) The service status & updates section will really help users who don't subscribe to the identica feed know if/ when there are issues with the server side of things :)
<duffydack> I`m having trouble getting U1 to do anything whatsoever.  Ive set my pictures folder to sync with U1, and its set it because I can see the Stop Sync with U1 option there now, although its greyed out.  Thing is, it doesnt sync at all, the client says disconnected.  Clicked "Connect" and "Restart" and it says synchronizing and then says disconnected, and syncs nothing
<duffydack> I`m using Lucid, fully upto date btw.
<kermiac> duffydack: have you filed a bug report yet? unfortunately I don't have time to help debug the issue with you right now & most of the other ppl are either not here or sleeping at this time of day/night
<kermiac> duffydack: if you do file a bug report, please zip your $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ folder and attach the zip to the bug report. That will give whoever looks at your bug report a better chance to see what the issue is
<duffydack> kermiac, thanks.  Ive looked at the logs myself and see things like "ubuntuone-login Invalid request token: R3NzRbcgLhl4JNdH9BcB"  and "The path is in disk but it's not a dir: '/home/dean/Documents/timesheet.xls'"
<duanedesign> duffydack: does your ~/Pictures directory show up when you do the command:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<duffydack> duanedesign, no, only id=2d2d5f85-d4aa-4ee7-a903-0ff07bb99b81 subscribed= path=/home/dean/Documents/timesheet.xls
<duffydack> I clicked sync on my docs folder after i clicked it on my pics folder...
<duanedesign> duffydack: that is odd. That is not a directory.
<duffydack> neither have done any sync whatsoever.  there are more files than that in my docs folder as well...dont know why its concentrating on that file..
<duanedesign> let me look at a few things and see if I can figure out how we get rid of that
<duffydack> I`ll zip up my u1 log folder.
<duffydack> all the files/folders in the pics folder have the icons with the 2 arrows and " ! "  to signify them waiting to be sync`d
<duffydack> http://www.sendspace.com/file/9upo0k  my logs
 * duanedesign looks
<duffydack> its ddefinately failing to connect to the server somehow..
<duffydack> Ive had it work before when I installed the client in karmic.
<duanedesign> duffydack: okcould you quit the client/preferences window if its open
<duanedesign> duffydack: Open Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys and click on Passwords
<duffydack> passwords login or passwords default
<duanedesign> really the  little triangle next to Passwords:default
<duffydack> ive tried deleting the token before if thats what you want me to do
<duanedesign> do you see an Ubuntu One Token?
<duffydack> Ive also setup another account from fresh..  but i`ll try it all again if you like
<duffydack> yes
<duanedesign> ok right-click and delete it
<duffydack> ok
<duanedesign>  Go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<duffydack> remove the machine ?
<duanedesign> Click on the checkbox next to your computer and selest remove
<duffydack> ok7
<duffydack> ok
<duanedesign> then open U1 from the Me Menu and the web page should open, prompting you to add your computer to your Ubuntu One account
<duffydack> ok
<duanedesign> do you have anything liek NoScript or other script blocking software?
<duffydack> no
<duffydack> my pics folder still has the stop sync with u1 greyed out.
<duffydack> u1 client says disconnected, and connect is greyed out, until I press restart
<duanedesign> could you do:  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> and then: ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> to find any other U1 processes
<duffydack> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped
<duanedesign> you might have to do a: killall ubuntuone-login
<duffydack> dean      4015 12.7  0.7 124312 30308 ?        Sl   13:34   0:00 ubuntuone-syncd
<duanedesign> if you have the preferences open it probably restarted itself
<duffydack> i closed the prefs window.  opened it again and I can click connect.
<duanedesign> what does: u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> say
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/154793
<duanedesign> duffydack: is that after you clicked connect?
<duffydack> after I click connect http://pastebin.org/154798
<duffydack> I think i`ll delete the key, remove the computer from it, reboot and retry.
<duanedesign> ok. It is not going to do anything until that bad directory path is taken care of
<duffydack> brb
<duffydack> ok, now the pics folder is back to normal, no stop sync greyed out..
<duffydack> lets try again.
<duffydack> I also removed the timesheet.xls file from my docs.
<duffydack> do i have to click Connect before I can add any folders to sync?
<duffydack> u1sdtool --list-folders   still reports the same thing, and I havent even added any folders to the sync list yet.
<duffydack> think its best to maybe clear my u1 cache folder?
<duffydack> duanedesign, I removed all instances of ubuntuone from my home folder,  deleted the key,  and even reinstalled the packages.. its all clean, nothing in the u1 folder list now.  added my account again and trying to sync my pics folder only.
<duffydack> duanedesign,  the 3 commands you gave me http://pastebin.org/154830
<duffydack> duanedesign, still no go.  latest logs http://www.sendspace.com/file/du0m4h if you have time.
<duffydack> duanedesign, I messed around and its uploading my docs folder now in user defined folders.
<duanedesign> kk
<duffydack> 1 question.  if I sync my stuff and then reinstall with an empty home folder and setup u1, will it delete what I have on the server?
<duanedesign> duffydack: if you removed everything and reinstalled it should get treated as a  new computer
<duanedesign> duffydack: what is the output of: u1sdtool -s
<duffydack> so it wont auto sync the folders back to how they were, on my computer?   everything is working fine.  the documents folder is in the folder list, just waitin for it to finish, then I guess pics folder will be in the list.. they have the icons set to being ready to symc..
<duffydack> sync*
<duffydack> 4http://pastebin.org/154851
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/154851
<duffydack> just wish the bandwidth limit worked.  ive set it to upload max 40kb/s because if I upload my max speed (55kb/s) it kills my downstream.. sucky dsl provider
<duanedesign> duffydack: just dont set either read or write to 0
<duanedesign> duffydack: looks as though its ok.
<duffydack> i only set upload to 40k, download is set as default 2048
<duffydack> which I dont get.. it doesnt download anything.
<duanedesign> duffydack: if you upload something through the webUI it does not download to your computer?
<duffydack> duanedesign, doh, never tried that...
<duanedesign> you can also edit and create tomboy notes and contacts in the webUI
<duffydack> duanedesign, does yours notify you?  for me there is no notification to say when updating or updated
<Chipaca> duffydack: when what updating or updated?
<duffydack> in karmic, it would use the notification system to tell you when its updating your files, etc
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> that was deemed un-userfriendly and binned
<Chipaca> I think it was a regression, and I'll try to get some kind of notifications back
<duffydack> even just 1 notification like , finished updating files.
<Chipaca> but, for lucid, no notifications
<duffydack> just so I know.. without opening the client
<Chipaca> yep. Nope, not in lucid
<Chipaca> not unless you build your own :-/
<Chipaca> I mean, the syncdaemon is still broadcasting the info over dbus
<Chipaca> we're just not doing anything with it
<duffydack> well more problems now.. my docs folder is sync`d up ok, but my pics folder isnt being sync`d.. its set to, and icons are there as if to say its waiting to upload them, but its not, and the u1sdtool --list-folders  only reports my docs folder
<duffydack> and only Stop sync with U1 is greyed out in context menu
<Chipaca> duffydack: first, u1sdtool --status
<Chipaca> duffydack: what does it say?
<duffydack> just a sec, restarted in the client.
<Chipaca> duffydack: why restart?
<Chipaca> it sets you back a chunk
<duffydack> to see if it would sync my other folder
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/154876
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/154877    no pics folder...
<Chipaca> duffydack: try asking for sync of that folder again
<duffydack> cant..
<duffydack> they are both set to sync and the only option is Stop sync, and its greyed out anyway
<Chipaca> duffydack: killall nautilus
<Chipaca> (it'll come back up)
<duffydack> both are now not set to sync
<Chipaca> duffydack: wait a few seconds for nautilus to chat with syncdaemon
<Chipaca> umm
<Chipaca> heh, that won't happen until syncdaemon does a state change
<Chipaca> here, trigger a state change:
<Chipaca> u1sdtool --refresh="$HOME/Ubuntu One"
<duffydack> just set pics to sync and it killed nautilus
<Chipaca> ouch! that's not nice
<Chipaca> duffydack: have you updated today?
<Chipaca> duffydack: in any case: it seems for some reason the syncing of your pictures folder didn't get set
<Chipaca> duffydack: you should be able to do it from nautilus, and if you can't it's a bug, but meanwhile, here's how you do it with u1sdtool:
<Chipaca> u1sdtool --create-folder="$HOME/path/to/folder"
<duffydack> my docs folder isnt set to sync, well as far as the context menu and the icons dont reflect being sync`d, theyre just standard icons
<duffydack> its still in the u1sdtool --list-folders
<Chipaca> if it's in --list-folders, it's set to sync
<Chipaca> duffydack: a way to know what sync state an individual file is within that folder is using u1sdtool --info
<Chipaca> duffydack: note you can't sync folders outside of your home
<duffydack> I have another laptop with same folders, and ive setup ubuntuone, it has the same exact files in docs, and its uploading them all over again.. uhh
<Chipaca> duffydack: also, if you go to edge.one.ubuntu.com, click on 'files', and see if the folder is there
<Chipaca> duffydack: and what the contents are
<duffydack> ok now the stop sync option is there and available..
<Chipaca> on both?
<Chipaca> if they are getting updated from another notebook, it either means the folder was 'stuck' and the files weren't actually getting synced (that is a bug, please file it), or that the files were not really the same. You can tell the former from the latter by looking on the web at what is already uploaded
<duffydack> no ive only just setup this other laptop
<duffydack> the files were already there, exactly the same files...i just only now setup U1
<Chipaca> duffydack: did you look on the web interface to see what was there?
<duffydack> the files are there, 79.5mb used.. i checked after it sent from this 1st laptop
<duffydack> they are being sent again tho from the other laptop.
<Chipaca> how are you checking that?
<duffydack> the icons reflect the state of sync they are in and my upload speed is in full use
<duffydack> and the list on the webpage says when last updated.
<Chipaca> a silly question: you used the same Ubuntu One account on both computers, right? :)
<duffydack> yup
<duffydack> same username and password for the ubuntu account as well.
<duffydack> wihch means nothing i know
<duffydack> its sort of like my backup laptop, its got all my docs and pics..
<Chipaca> duffydack: does md5sum of the files agree with you in that they are the same?
<duffydack> the pics folder i have set to sync has the grey exclamation and arrows, so its set, but isnt uploading..
<duffydack> yes, they are the same...
<Chipaca> duffydack: re them being re-uploaded: they're in the same folder also?
<duffydack> I dont know whats going on but the 2nd laptop is still sending, its sent more mb then is to be sent...there is still 79.5mb in use on u1 server
<Chipaca> duffydack: I can't help you much more (gotta run), but you're having rather strange issues. Maybe somebody else can help dissect what's going on.
<Chipaca> duffydack: u1sdtool is your friend :)
<duffydack> ok its stopped..
<duffydack> but the files arent finished, according to the state of the icons
<duffydack> damnit.. now they are...
<duffydack> i waited a while as well..
<duffydack> right, so its finished sending the same files all over again.. I`ll try get pics folder to work
<duffydack> thanka for the help
<duffydack> now my pics folder is in the --list-folders output...i never did anything.  this u1 thing is rather upperty downerty lol
<Chipaca> duffydack: it means the request to sync them finally got done
<duffydack> yeah, been waiting couple of minutes and nothing being uploaded yet.. i`ll wait
<Chipaca> duffydack: --waiting-content and --waiting-metadata show you queues of stuff waiting to happen
<duffydack> it says sync in progress in the client
<duffydack> k
<duffydack> I can see by the icons of the files they are waiting.. the tool reports the same
<duffydack> and stop sync is greyed out.. so its all set to go, just it aint.. I`ll go make a cuppa and see..
<duffydack> all the icons on the 2nd laptops pic folder with the SAME files have changed to the same.. i shut it down for now, in case its conflicting.
<duffydack> ok, waited and waited, and waited.....and now its uploading the pics folder.  got there in the end,.
<duanedesign> duffydack: great
<duffydack> ok so ive got docs folders on both laptops, both are sync`d, but ive deleted 1 file from the folder, and its gone from the server but not from the 2nd laptop
<Chipaca> duffydack: it is slow
<Chipaca> duffydack: we'll be working on making it fast during M
<Chipaca> duffydack: for kicks, you can turn on debug of the syncdaemon and watch the logs. Hours of fun!
<duffydack> 15-20mins to update wether 1 file is there or not ?
<duffydack> well more than, as its not done it yet
<Chipaca> duffydack: depending on what the clients are doing, yeah, that or more
<duanedesign> lol, funny you should say that..I had mine open yesterday and watching :  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duffydack> not doing anything now..
<Chipaca> duffydack: with both clients idle and connected to the same backend server, it should be faster. But the "connected to the same server" is unknownable
<Chipaca> duffydack: the server you connect to uses an asynchronous bus to talk with the others
<duffydack> 2nd laptop is a netbook sat on my lap while i play around with this u1
<Chipaca> duffydack: if you want the change *now*, you can use u1sdtool --refresh
<Chipaca> on the folder
<Chipaca> otherwise, at some point the server you're connected to gets the "this folder has changed" notification to you. But with no time promises.
<duffydack> ive not noticed the bookmarks sync work yet either.
<Chipaca> duffydack: that is separate. Have you installed the plugin?
<duffydack> bindwood, yeah
<duffydack> on both
<Chipaca> extension, rather :)
<duffydack> yup
<Chipaca> duffydack: hmm... i don't know enough couch to help you I'm afraid
<Chipaca> duffydack: snag somebody who knows more couch :)
<duffydack> 2nd laptops pic folder still has the grey arrows and !   tho i sync`d the same folder on the 1st laptop a while ago.
<duffydack> the same folder, md5sums and all.
<duffydack> i had it shut down while it sync`d on the 1st laptop also..just in case.
<duffydack> I ran refresh on the folder and still waiting..  the client on both has said sync in progress for quite some time now. yet there is nothig to sync, apart from the refresh I just set off.
<duffydack> refresh for pics gets error. http://pastebin.org/154992  only on 2nd laptop tho
<duanedesign> duffydack: I am not sure what that error is. I have had the same error for a couple weeks and it doesn't seem to hurt syncing on my computer
<duffydack> 2nd laptops doc folder hasnt been updated to remove the file I removed from 1st laptop..
<ruthgard> Hello Where can I find help about how to connect my couchdb to ubuntuone? I am a newbie python ubuntu dev using quickly
<duanedesign> hello ruthgard
<duanedesign> ruthgard:See Resources at bottom. Tthe first link has a nice quick overview. The last one, the book, 'CouchDB: The Definitive Guide' is a good in depth look at CouchDB
<duanedesign> CouchDB: The Definitive Guide
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/ThirdPartyProjects
<duanedesign> ruthgard: feel free to add your project to that page as well.
<duanedesign> 2/4
<duffydack> Its very slow going from 1 file to another, small files as well.  that plus the time for it to even start sync, adds up to a lot..
<duffydack> So what do I need to do for it to sync my pics folder thats on the server to my other computers pics folder, yes with the same u1 account..
<ruthgard> This is so confusing
<ruthgard> I have couchDB in my app so that is all good and well
<ruthgard> All the posts refer to how to work with couchdb
<ruthgard> it does not however tell me how to sync my desktop couch db with u1
<duffydack> I waited ages and my docs folders contents has appeared on my other pc, now just waiting for pics.  nothing is coming up in u1sdtool --waiting-content
<midkniht> jchris is a pimp
#ubuntuone 2010-04-18
<jchris> lol
<daniel__> honk
<daniel__> hi everybody
<daniel__> i was wondering if there is a way to completely reset my ubuntu one account (on my local machine and on the net)
<kermiac> daniel__: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<kermiac> daniel__: tht's for your local machine, you will need to delete your account using the webui too for the net side of things. That can be done in your "account" page
<kermiac> in one.ubuntu.com
<daniel__> ok, i will give this a try! thanks!
<kermiac> np daniel__ :)
<rapha> Still missing those songs from the album I bought - and not many days left until the Lynx is released :-(
<rapha> maybe i should try buying another album and see if that works
<bilalakhtar> when will support for sharing files with users not on ubuntuone be available?
<cprofitt> joshuahoover: ping
<cprofitt> or anyone else that can assist with what looks to be a borked Ubuntu One
<rapha> hmmm
<rapha> honk
<rapha> ?
<duffydack> So with bookmarks set to sync, if I have firefox with no bookmarks on another machine, it should just add my bookmarks that are sync`d from the other pc
<duffydack> ?
<duffydack> can someone tell me how in gods name bookmark backups are supposed to work.. Im not seeing my bookmarks on the other machines firefox.. the addon is installed and is enabled.
 * popey boggles at how his bugs often become duplicates of newer bugs, when the newer bugs were filed by canonical people
<popey> odd that
<popey> bug 532977 being one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532977 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "No help for mp3/aac icons (dup-of: 546080)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546080 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Hovering over the "MP3 320" icon shows a help cursor, but clicking does nothing" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546080
<popey> especially given mine is "low" and the newer one is "medium"
<polter> I got a question about the music store.. is there normally a delay before songs bought get transferred to my U1 account?
<topyli> the problems with dashboard being fixed is great news. what is the dashboard? :)
<polter> 'cause I just bought three songs and it doesn't seem to be downloaded to U1 at all
<DanaG> ARGH... How do I get ubuntuone to stop synchronizing a folder?
<DanaG> Right-clicking and telling it to 'stop synchronizing on ubuntuone' does not work.
<DanaG> I had included my pidgin logs in ubuntuone sync... and now it's using 100% CPU synchronizing those thousands of files.
<DanaG> ah, u1sdtool may do it.
<DanaG> hmm, where does ubuntuone pull contacts from?
<DanaG> hmm, is there any way to get ubuntuone to not devour cpu when there are huge numbers of small files to sync?
<duffydack> DanaG, I wish mine would use more cpu, it might be in more of a hurry and be less of a wait between synchronising 1 file to the next.
<duffydack> or maybe thats the server, I dunno..
<duffydack> must have taken an hour for it to download around 200 files (totalling 20mb) to my pics folder.  I`d still like a notification of it finishing sync, as I have to look at the client to find out if sync has finished properly..  surely having to open a tool to find it out is more of a pain than a small notify.
<DanaG> FOr me, ubuntuone is not useful as long as it devours my cpu every time I boot, no matter how few files have been changed.
<DanaG> One file changed out of thousands... it seems to then go back and check all 999 other files.
<duanedesign> DanaG: it shouldnt be using 100% of your cpu.
<DanaG> Is there a way to get it to log, while leaving out the last N parts of a path?
<DanaG> I have pidgin logs in there, and don't want the contacts' names public if I file a bug.
<duanedesign> there was a 'fix released' not sure how lon ago, but if you added files to your Ubuntu one folder owned by root that would case the cpu to go crazy
<duanedesign> DanaG: you could use GEdits find/replace to obfuscate the files. But that could take a bit if you are talking several different filenames.  Filing the bug as private would make the bug not viewable by the public.
<DanaG> Or rather, use sed with a regex.
<duanedesign> DanaG: or you could wait till rye is in here and have him help you with the bug. That way you would only have to share the log with one person. He is here on weekdays.
<DanaG> Sure.   It should be easy to reproduce... just use pidgin logs dir.
<rapha> 13:08 < rapha> Still missing those songs from the album I bought - and not many days left until the Lynx is released :-(
<rapha> any answer to that?
<ejat> im having wrong username n pass while connecting to ubuntu one with the iphone ..
<ejat> can some help me to get my contact sync?
 * ejat ok .. got it .. 
<CardinalFang> ejat, are you using the per-phone custom u/p from the phone set-up page?
<ejat> just read http://bit.ly/bEjshW .. need to create unique username ..
<ejat> CardinalFang: didnt notice that .. i tought using the single sign-on username ..
<CardinalFang> ejat, Yeah, we're trying to decide what to do there.  The SymcML server isn't very hackable.  It's "enterprise"-y.
<ejat> owh .. i guess canonical using funambol DS for that , am i correct?
<ejat> \0/ successfully sync ...
#ubuntuone 2011-04-11
<karni> good morning!
<fagan> morning all
<karni> hi faga
<karni> hi *fagan
<fagan> ralsina: ping me when you are ready for food
<JamesTait> Greetings, all!
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<LBo> I'm syncing my ~/.filezilla folder with ubuntu one
<LBo> But when I log in to the webinterface and select that folder I can't see any files
<LBo> And there should be some xml files
<LBo> Has this anything to do with the dot?
<Chipaca> nope
<Chipaca> LBo: nope
<Chipaca> LBo: how many files are there in ~/.filezilla?
<Chipaca> LBo: or rather, has your syncdaemon finished syncing it all
<LBo> Chipaca: 11 files (all xml)
<Chipaca> strange
<Chipaca> LBo: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have?
<LBo> And the ubuntu one desktop client says: "File sync is up to date"
<LBo> 1.5.8-0ubuntu2
<Chipaca> LBo: natty, good
<Chipaca> LBo: hmm... there is a bug whereby you create the udf and then are not subscribed to it (if you disconnect syncdaemon in the middle of the creation process)
<LBo> OK
<Chipaca> LBo: so, check the u1 control panel, make sure the cloud folder is checked
<Chipaca> LBo: i.e. that you're subscribed to that folder
<Chipaca> you're probably not
<LBo> Indeed I'm not
<Chipaca> tadaa
<LBo> OK. Gonna try that :)
<LBo> Thanks
<LBo> Yes, I can see them now. Works like a charm
<Chipaca> LBo: excellent. sorry you stumbled across that bug. should be fixed before release :)
<LBo> That's what the beta's are for
<Chipaca> bah, there's actually two bugs
<Chipaca> one is already fixed in nightlies
<Chipaca> the other will probably be shipped as is :-/
<LBo> Too bad :(
<LBo> Are the ubuntuone bugs entered in launchpad?
<Chipaca> yep
<LBo> OK. Then I now where to search next time
<Chipaca> you've probably hit #752602
<Chipaca> which *is* going to be fixed
<Chipaca> there's another one that is similar and rarer, and is not getting fixed
 * Chipaca goes looking for it
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> does anyone know if bug 663001 is easy to fix?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663001 in libubuntuone "My Downloads page shows incorrect status for songs with some non-English characters (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663001
<Chipaca> ubot4: that's either fixed or in the process of being fixed
<ubot4> Chipaca: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> Chipaca, awesome - that's great news - as soon as I get a nightlies update for libubuntuone I'll test again
<dholbach> Chipaca, I take it back
<dholbach> it's fixed
<dholbach> well done!
<dholbach> :-D
<Chipaca> anything else you want me to have fixed for you?
 * dholbach draws out the long list of U1 wishlist bugs
<dholbach> :-P
<Chipaca> dobey: I think that was you fixing it; if so, plz update the status of bug 663001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663001 in libubuntuone "My Downloads page shows incorrect status for songs with some non-English characters (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663001
<dholbach> I think the most obvious and important stuff is fixed :)
<Chipaca> dholbach: i think so too
<Chipaca> dholbach: evo u1 contacts are working even for people with nightlies as of right now
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: good work on that :)
<dholbach> Chipaca, alright, added a comment to the bug
<Chipaca> dholbach: tks
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, yeah, it was completely broken, so not hard to fix :)
<rye> rodrigo_, ping
<rye> rodrigo_, do you have some 5 minutes to talk about Tomboy sync addin implementation
<rye> hm, many rodrigos :)
<rodrigo__> rye, yes
<rodrigo__> rye, there's only a real one :)
<rye> rodrigo__, baseically I am interested in GetConfigSettings of U1SyncServiceAddin - can we simply issue SSO requests every time we perform a sync? Tomboy keeps its own copy of the SSO tokens that may become invalid with no way to update them in Tomboy except of clearing the tokens and re-sync which will create conflicts...
<rye> well, there is a script to do that but it is not that user-friendly
<rodrigo__> rye, we can do that, yes
<rodrigo__> rye, although I'm not sure if it's called every time tomboy starts, let me check the code
<rye> rodrigo_, Now I wonder whether I have already filed a bug about this
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, there is an IsConfigured call ..
<rodrigo__> rye, yes, if it is, GetConfigSettings won't be called, afair
<rodrigo__> rye, so i guess the best thing is to check if it would work by adding that code
<rye> rodrigo__, it is not that critical but it would save the users from wondering why their tomboy sync fails to work but files are being happily synced
<rye> rodrigo__, by the way, awesome work at evolution contacts!
<rodrigo__> rye, right, but the tokens-are-lost problem has been around for a long time, so maybe we should fix it in the server
<rodrigo_> rye, so, why do the tokens become invalid?
<rye> rodrigo_, no, that's not that issue, the losing tokens is one issue but e.g. if I have removed my machine and then re-added the tokens (in case I found that e.g. i have committed my OAuth tokens to the bzr, like I recently did :) ), then I go to web ui, remove the machine and reauthorize.
<rodrigo_> rye, ah, but that won't work, tomboy needs to do its own oauth dance, iirc
<rye> rodrigo_, but tomboy keeps its own copy of the tokens so it continues banging its head against 401 Unauthorized response with no way to update the token stored within gconf
<rodrigo_> rye, right
<rye> rodrigo_, why? SSO should provide the credentials, and if there are none, then register the machine to Ubuntu One
<rye> like it does now, I suppose
<rodrigo_> rye, iirc, the u1 addin just does the initial authentication, once done, tomboy gets the settings from gconf
<rye> which reminds me that I need to edit the FAQ....
<rodrigo_> rye, since I'm not sure right now, the best thing would be to replace the GetConfigSettings with calls to ubuntu-sso and see if it works
<rodrigo_> there's already code in that adding to talk to sso, so shouldn't be hard
<rodrigo_> addin
<rye> rodrigo_, ok, I will file a bug if there is none and will assign to you :)
<dobey> Chipaca: i haven't looked at that bug yet; but rye said he replicated it.
<rye> dobey, what bug?
<Chipaca> bug 663001?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663001 in libubuntuone "My Downloads page shows incorrect status for songs with some non-English characters (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663001
<dobey> yes
<dobey> rye: ^^ that one
<Chipaca> rye: can you try to rerepliplicacate?
<rye> dobey, ah, yes, should I re-try this with nightlies?
 * rye does not like banshee :)
<rye> so he hasn't started it since the last replipliplication
<dobey> rye: well, with ibubuntuone 0.9.2 and banshee 2.0.0-1ubuntu2, or rbox + rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.2.0
 * rye upgrades to the latest things
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hi
<mandel> dobey: hello :)
<mandel> dobey: I was wondering if you had the time to re-review this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/qtreactor/+merge/55349
<mandel> ralsina: also, if you can ^
<ralsina> hi dobey!
<ralsina> did you guys all agree to take monday off after I left on friday?
<ralsina> mandel: got it!
<dobey> ralsina: no, i figured i need to be around today and tomorrow to deal with any possible emergencies before beta and shepherd the server changes we need for amz through :)
<alecu> hello
<mattgriffin> dobey: ping
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, indeed
<dobey> mattgriffin: pang. what's up?
<ralsina> good news, the freeze is not as hard as we thought on friday
<ralsina> holaalecu
<alecu> ralsina, good news indeed
<mattgriffin> dobey: hi :) since bug #661292 was already accepted into maverick-proposed, should it be in natty now? i just updated and still see this issue with published folders.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 53)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<alecu> ralsina, are we having the standup, or should I take kindergarten first?
<alecu> I mean "take amelia to kinder"
<ralsina> alecu: yeah. It seems it's more like a "release candidate" freeze than a beta freeze, but we can upload tomorrow and, with a review, they may still go in.
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> you mean as take them hostage? ;-)
<ralsina> take her to kindergarten, I know what you did on friday anyway
<alecu> ralsina, jajaja. How's london treating you?
<dobey> mattgriffin: no, i didn't get time to look at it yet. and the code is different between 1.4 and trunk, for it :(
<mattgriffin> dobey: ah. ok
<ralsina> same for all the people that were on BA last week, so, no need for standup today
<alecu> ralsina, ack. anyway:
<alecu> BLOCKED: I have a turn scheduled midday at the passport office for a renewal
<ralsina> alecu: have fun!
<alecu> ralsina, they scheduled the turn, so I guess it should be fast :P
<ralsina> alecu: nice, everyone is nice and tries to understand what I say.
<ralsina> alecu: well, it's a new procedure, you may get lucky.
<rye> dobey, Freeway To Üsküdar - Brooklyn Funk Essentials
<rye> In the Buzzbag
<rye> Transferring to your Ubuntu One storage
<rye> dobey, and local/server hash for this is equal
<dobey> rye: hrmm. and it is in the library?
<rye> dobey, well, it has been downloaded already; in rhythmbox it also says it is being transferred
<rye> dobey, and yes, it is in rb library
<dobey> rye: ok, cool. can you state all that info in the bug please :)
<rye> libubuntuone 0.9.2+r133~natty1, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.2.0-0ubuntu1
<mandel> ralsina: just found this, it is worth a try: http://www.twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-python/2003-May/004132.html
<mandel> ralsina: even better: http://www.twistedmatrix.com/pipermail/twisted-python/2006-June/013442.html
<ralsina> mandel: \o/
<ralsina> mandel: stealing is GOOD
<mandel> ralsina: I'm guessing that taking a look at that implementation and try to do a similar thing should do the trick, and the comment is way more recent
<ralsina> yeah, and that part is maintained, so...
<nessita> hello everyone! did I miss the stand up?
<mandel> nessita: there was no AFAIK
<mandel> not many people around here today...
<nessita> mandel: hey there! how's the spring going?
<mandel> nessita: fine, not yet at full speed, but we needed to organize first
<mandel> we will gain speed later :P
<ralsina> we will roll downhill like a wrecking ball full of coding win
<ralsina> dobey: ping?
<dobey> hola
<ralsina> dobey: hi, can you re-review mandel's branch? your needsfixing is blocking us :-)
<dobey> ralsina, mandel: done, but a fe wmore needs fixings i found.
<mandel> dobey: ok, let me take alook
<mandel> dobey: sure, I missed all those 'manuel brain fucks', I'll fixe them right away
<dobey> ok, i need to go wake up fully, brb
<ralsina> dobey: cool, will do
 * alecu is updating the desktop computer, after a week sprinting at the laptop
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_4/+merge/56308
<Chipaca> ooh! I can ping clarita_ and it appears on the screen up there?
<Chipaca> or maybe not
<Chipaca> maybe it's clarita?
<dobey> guess i need to find me an atx case and a power supply
<mandel> dobey: I think it should be fixed by now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/qtreactor/+merge/55349
<dobey> mandel: ok, looking again then :)
<mandel> dobey: thx!
<dobey> mandel: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactori
<mandel> dobey: I know I screwed up somewhere....
 * mandel punches himself in the face
<mandel> dobey: sorted
<dobey> mandel: approved now.
<mandel> dobey: thx!!!! and sorry for screwing up the url :)
 * alecu has shed some hair, and is now heading for the passport office, for a renewal.
<alecu> ttyl
<dobey> heh
<mandel> can I have a review fort this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_4
<dobey> mandel: you need some # pylint: disable= entries for your devtools branch i think
<ralsina>  Chipaca: ping, your phone is making funny noises
<mandel> dobey: oh, looking
<dobey> ralsina: it's just MI-6 calling him
<mandel> dobey: is that the windows_ui_4 branch?
<mandel> or the dev-tools one?
<dobey> mandel: devtools
<Chipaca> ralsina: thanks, going
<mandel> dobey: I though I ran them… maybe I had all the dependencies and that is why I did not get the issues
<mandel> let me see
<mandel> dobey: are the XXX comments meant to stop a branch from landing?
<mandel> 218 at u1lint
<dobey> mandel: no
<dobey> mandel: you probably did get the one about app being unused, but just ignored it :)
<mandel> dobey: I got the app one and my brain blocked it :P
<mandel> dobey: I'm also getting the XXX but is weird...
<mandel> 218 in bin/u1ling...
<dobey> mandel: yes, the XXX is supposed to get printed, but not cause a failure
<mandel> dobey: cool, I did not know that
<dobey> mandel: the XXX is there in u1lint to test that, so that if it does fail, tarmac and stuff complains and we can fix it :)
<mandel> ah, hehe
<mandel> dobey: the other warn is due to python-qt not being installed, do you have control on the machine that uns it?
<mandel> s/uns/runs
<mandel> I can disable the error, but maybe having pyqt there is a good idea
<dobey> ugh. it requires so much stuff
<mandel> dobey: I can disable the issue is just a comment and not much work
<mandel> dobey: but I think that if we can have all the dependencies, it would be nice to have them
<mandel> dobey: let me know what is better for you and I'll do it :)
<dobey> i installed python-qt4 there
<dobey> ok, time to get lunch
<dobey> bbiab
 * nessita updates her system while having lunch
 * nessita reboots after update
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<rye> rodrigo_, bug #757841
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757841 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "Tomboy Ubuntu One sync plugin should not cache SSO OAuth tokens (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757841
<dobey> rye: for bug #663001 does anything get printed to console from rhythmbox when it tries to get the info?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 663001 in libubuntuone "My Downloads page shows incorrect status for songs with some non-English characters (affects: 4) (heat: 23)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663001
<rye> dobey, no, nothing u1-related, only that sd is there and that it is loading the real store; But I looked into this issue and it looks like the encoding of the file name from web page does not match one on the file system
<dobey> rye: oh, hrmm. that does suck. thanks
<nessita> can I have a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/selectable-labels/+merge/57206 ?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<alecu> nessita, I'll review
<nessita> alecu: did you and ralsina go thru the bindwood thingy?
<alecu> nessita, no, we did not. I got an email last week from james that told us about the state of bindwood, but we never got around to talk about it with him and thisfred.
<nessita> alecu: so, how are we dealing with that + main repo freeze?
<nessita> is there a plan?
<alecu> nessita, not that I'm aware of
<nessita> alecu: any idea what's needed? just the packaging?
<alecu> nessita, it has been released and packaged for natty... let me fwd the email to you.
<nessita> alecu: ah, then any idea what is pending?
<dobey> right, 1.99.0 is already packaged
<alecu> nessita, james says "duplicate suppression" is missing
<nessita> alecu: any idea what that is? :-)
<alecu> when you have the initial bookmarks that firefox installs by default, it will get duplicated on every synced machine.
<alecu> nessita, but that has been the same with every previous bindwood version
<nessita> alecu: ok, so there is bug. Nice, I thought we missed a bigger problem.
<alecu> so it's not like a regression, but an annoying bug.
<alecu> nessita, I've sent you his mail
<nessita> alecu: right. Another question, control panel says your quota is full, is that correct?
<alecu> my quota full? let me check
<alecu> nessita, my control panel says "2.7Gb of 22.0 Gb (12%)"
<nessita> alecu: ah, I know what it is! :-)
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> what is it?
<nessita> alecu: PICNIC :-)
<alecu> nessita, selectable approved
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> rye: if you feel like it, you will like this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/not-free-space-for-ro/+merge/57237
<rye> nessita, the description seems to be relevant to my interest
<nessita> rye: it is! :-)
<nessita> rye: please note that if you have both RW and RO from the same user, quota info will be shown
<rye> 1st part - confirming, looks awesome
<rye> now killing the tokens
<rye> nessita, question
<rye> nessita, i have removed the server-side token, sd cannot connect but the cp provides info about the free space in the shares to me. How?
<dobey> rye: free space is cached in metadata i think
<rye> dobey, possible, but where?
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> verterok: ^^ sd caches free space info, right?
<dobey> rye: probably in the metadata for the volume, would be my guess
<verterok> dobey: yup
<verterok> in the volume metadata we keep the free bytes value
<rye> verterok, dobey ok, confirming, get_shared() call returns this info
<rye> you have quite a few interesting bits in the dbus interface...
<rye> nessita, based on my expectations and branch behavior I think it works extremely well.
<rye> I was afraid we'll have users with read-only shares having to wonder why does the share from Joe is so important to have more than 0 bytes
<nessita> rye: yes, free space info is cached for shares
<nessita> rye: and thanks!
<nessita> ok, I'm off for while, need to run some errands,
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> control-panel tests failing if unity is not installed
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-04-12
<fagan> morning everybody
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_views_tests/+merge/56314
<karni> morning!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mandel> ralsina: there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_ui_root/+merge/56320
<ralsina> fagan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_views_tests/+merge/56314
<mandel> fagan: may I have a review for this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_4
<ralsina> alecu: when you can. take a look at bug #755185
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 755185 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/755185 is private
<duanedesign> morning all
<fagan> morning duanedesign
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I have started working on that
<nessita> (hi BTW)
<nessita> alecu: when you can, please take a look to bug #734671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 734671 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with ValueError in getsecret_handler(): too many values to unpack (affects: 74) (dups: 9) (heat: 366)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734671
<nessita> ralsina: are you available for doing a review?
<ralsina> nessita: not right now, sorry
<nessita> ok, np
<ralsina> nessita: I just noticed that the sso tests open acctual, visible windows. Is that known? (/me shakes head)
<nessita> ralsina: all the UI tests open windows, we use xfvb to run them and have a separated X session
<ralsina> nessita: not sso
<nessita> ralsina: let me confirm before arguing :-)
<nessita> ralsina: confirmed that sso in linux uses xfvb
<nessita>      39 `which xvfb-run` u1trial "$MODULE" -i "test_windows.py"
<nessita> ralsina: from the bash script run-tests
<ralsina> nessita: mandel and I suck, we don't have xvfb-run
<mandel> ralsina: can you recheck the branch with my stupid strength spelling
<karni> hi duanedesign
<karni> JamesTait: thanks for the log. I'll be replacing the core of SD very soon (moving to REST), this should fix quite a few pending issues :)
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<alecu_> nessita, I'm trying to debug the txsecrets bug you pasted earlier, but I'm getting "ImportError: No module named PyQt4.QtCore"
<alecu_> nessita, mandel: are new Qt packages needing dependencies?
<nessita> alecu_: for develop, yes
<ralsina> alecu_: did you see a bug # I posted earlier?
<nessita> alecu_: we need to run qt tests as well
<nessita> ralsina: I'm working on that one
<alecu_> ralsina, I saw it, but I also saw nessita saying she was working on it.
<mandel> what?
<mandel> que?
<ralsina> alecu_: ok then
<nessita> ralsina: would you trivial review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/urgent/+merge/57318? (is the fix for the bug you linked)
<ralsina> sure
<alecu_> nessita, no tests on that branch!!!!
<alecu_> nessita, you should do a test that does del on that attr
<nessita> alecu_: I tried, tehre no way for the way the original test was coded
<nessita> alecu_: I was getting exceptions.AttributeError: 'FakeLauncherEntryProps' object attribute 'urgent' is read-only
<alecu_> nessita, oh, I see where that code comes from.
<alecu_> nessita, don't worry then.
<nessita> alecu_: I weighted the amount of change needed to add the test, it was too much
<ralsina> nessita: +1 yikes
<dobey> rye: ping. how do we do that apport bug thing to stop more incoming bugs?
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :) You're welcome, I hope the report was useful. I'm not sure what happened, it just reported a crash when I came to browse my files.
<karni> JamesTait: yeah, devil in details, it's the syncdaemon, but I'll have to improve the log reporting anyway. I do, however, believe that the need of reports will drastically decrease once we are 100% REST
<dobey> grr, pylint
<mandel> dobey: we have noticed that pylint is kinda of fuked up
<mandel> is complaining about C++ types, and I know I tend to make mistakes, but this is way out of my hands :P
<nessita> mandel: example?
<dobey> uh?
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/45985/
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: ^
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> seems like pylint and pyqt does not get along
<mandel> dobey: form that error onwards pylint start given very stupid warnings that dont seem to make much sense...
<mandel> better exaple: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/windows_ui_4/+merge/56308
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, dobey: we could add all the pyqt files to the pylint ignore file list
<mandel> look at the tarmac output
<nessita> http://www.logilab.org/ticket/57299
<nessita> mandel: ^
 * mandel looks
<alecu_> nessita, it seems like the secrets spec has changed, but they have not changed the spec number.
<alecu_> they added a new parameter to the "Secret" dbus struct
<alecu_> http://people.collabora.co.uk/~stefw/secret-service/ch14.html
<alecu_> it's the content_type value
<nessita> mandel: this thread may be also interesting http://lists.logilab.org/pipermail/python-projects/2009-July/001982.html
<nessita> alecu_: looking
<alecu_> (not a new parameter but a new struct member)
<alecu_> nessita, here's how it used to be like:
<alecu_> http://code.confuego.org/secrets-xdg-specs/ch13.html
<mandel> nessita: in M I was able to run pylint and qt with no issues what so ever...
<mandel> nessita: and is 0.21.1
<alecu_> nessita, I'm making a small fix to account for this change, and I'll ask for your review soon.
<mandel> nessita: on windows we are using 0.22.2 or something similar, I dont have the windows vm running atm
<duanedesign> aquarius: did you ever get a chance to do any more work ondesktopcouch_gateway.py?
<nessita> alecu_: thanks, Please note you shuold target (ie make branches) for both stable-1-2 and trunk
<nessita> mandel: oh!
<aquarius> duanedesign, I didn't :(
 * mandel opens millbanks window to jump
<beuno> mandel, they've sealed them shut since the last developer did that
<mandel> beuno: I'll ran as fast as I can against them
<beuno> mandel, please make sure someone is filming that first
<mandel> nessita: take a look at the merge proposal, pylint not only complains about the Qt modules, it also is saying some very stupid things regarding other modules that we did no touch in that merge
<mandel> beuno: will do
<duanedesign> aquarius: understandable, I am sure you got a full plate. I was just reminded of it today. Looks like a couch API change has broken it. Might be the switch of couch.client to couch.http
<alecu_> nessita, I'm getting a bunch of pylint issues on both branches (trunk and stable-1-2)
<nessita> mandel: a ver. Do you have latest pylint from our PPA?
<nessita> alecu_: same question
<alecu_> nessita, I've updated everything like an hour ago.
<mandel> nessita: those errors are coming from tarmac, so it shoul dbe using the latests one, right dobey
<mandel> ?
<nessita> mandel, alecu_: what version does aptitude show python-logilab-common show for you?
 * nessita checks
<alecu_> nessita, 0.55.0-1ubuntu1~natty1
<alecu_> OneUbuntuOne
<ralsina> maybe we should roll tarmac back to 0.21.1 because 0.23.0 sucks rocks through a garden hose
<nessita> alecu_: is control panel test suite running smoothly for you?
<alecu_> lemme check
<alecu_> tests seem to run fine... let's wait for stylecheck
<nessita> mandel, alecu_: this is what I'm getting for ussoc https://pastebin.canonical.com/45986/
<nessita> alecu_: any chance you become alecu without _? :-)
<alecu_> nessita, control panel ran fine, no error
<rye> dobey, bugpatterns, what bug to trace?
<nessita> alecu: thanks :-). So, all the error I've got (except the TypeError: C++ type 'QWidget*' is not supported as  type error) are valid and need to be fixed (doing that right now)
<dobey> rye: there are a LOT of bugs about dbus Connection refused :(
<dobey> rye: but the error message is translated, and coming from different scripts, so we're getting several sets of bugs/dups
<mandel> nessita: which branch are you talking about?
<rye> dobey, which to make the master report?
<nessita> mandel: ussoc trunk
<dobey> rye: i'm not sure
<mandel> nessita: can you pastebin those warnings?
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting the same issues on ussoc
<nessita> mandel: I'm getting this E0611: 19: No name 'QtCore' in module 'PyQt4'. PAstebin was:
<nessita> https://pastebin.canonical.com/45986/
<mandel> nessita: I get none when I ran it with 0.21
<rye> omg bug #420705
<ubot4> rye: Bug 420705 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/420705 is private
<nessita> mandel: right, all the Reimport errors are valid (and new)
<mandel> nessita: in trunk?
<mandel> nessita: really?
<nessita> mandel: what I don't know how to fix is the
<nessita> TypeError: C++ type 'QWidget*' is not supported as  type
<nessita> ************* Module ubuntu_sso.qt.controllers
<nessita> E0611: 19: No name 'QtCore' in module 'PyQt4'
<nessita> mandel: really what? I'm starting to get lost
<mandel> nessita: all the reimport issues, are they correct? are they present in trunk?
<nessita> mandel: yes
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: are correct and are present, it happened in the control panel, we fixed it last week. Pylint gor strictier
<rye> wait.. bug #756806 is not the correct duplicate
<rye> ah yes
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tx-unpack-toomany/+merge/57330
<alecu> and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tx-unpack-toomany-1-2/+merge/57331
<mandel> nessita: to be clear, you are fixing the reimport issues that are in trunk atm, right?
<mandel> nessita: or do you want me to take a look into those?
<nessita> mandel: yes, I am
<alecu> I can surely use more reviews on those twin branches
<mandel> nessita: superb! so, in theory once that is done, we will propose a branch in which the ignogred paths in pylint are updated not check ubuntu_sso/qt
<mandel> which is a PITA....
<rye> how does apport finds out the duplicate based on traceback? The exception is completely different in some bug reports
<nessita> mandel: does this make sense http://old.nabble.com/Error-in-calling-QSignalMapper.__bases__-td30162759.html ?
<mandel> ralsina: ^
<mandel> nessita: looking into it, but I really cannot think of a plce where the QSignalMapper is used...
<nessita> mandel: try gooling a bit, there may be something there to fix (maybe(
<nessita> ))
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: i think you can ignore the TypeError: C++... bit
<mandel> dobey: ralsina is taking a look at it, we do use QtGui but it is used after QtCore… if that works, we can move with that
<nessita> mandel: I think these are valid and yours to fix:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/qt/gui.py:
<nessita>     247:  [E0602, SetupAccountPage.set_strenght_level] Undefined variable 'MEDIUM_COLOR'
<nessita>     248:  [E0602, SetupAccountPage.set_strenght_level] Undefined variable 'MEDIUM_COLOR'
<dobey> mandel: i mean, it seems to be an internal traceback from pylint, but pylint continues to run and complains about other things
<dobey> mandel: so i think you can ignore that TypeError and just fix the other complaints for now
<nessita> mandel: in SetupAccountPage you're using MEDIUM_COLOR but is not defined not imported
<rye> dobey, will trap all org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer and redirect to bug #420705
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420705 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with DBusException in __new__() (affects: 45) (dups: 48) (heat: 388)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420705
<mandel> nessita: yes, those I'll fix in a second, it seems that the branch gor screwed up in a merge conflict
<mandel> dobey, nessita: ralsina tested it by chaging the order of the import and it works… so we will move on with that
<nessita> mandel: ok, the other reimport error is not that fixable, so I would agree on adding the W0404 to the disable list
<dobey> rye: hrmm, i don't think that's the same issue?
<dobey> but ok
<rye> dobey, it does not look like ubuntuone-client issue at all
<nessita> mandel: so basically please also apply https://pastebin.canonical.com/45987/
<dobey> rye: i think something broke recently in dbus
<rye> dobey, hmm
<dobey> rye: but i have no idea how to figure out what :(
<rye> dobey, there had been numerous reports in the past too
<rye> dobey, well, in distant past
<nessita> mandel: ack?
<mandel> nessita: sounds good
<rye> dobey, bugpattern is set up
<mandel> nessita: will make sure that is applied and that the MEDIUM* is fixed
<nessita> mandel: awesome
 * fagan should be talking in the public channel
<dobey> rye: but none so many as this. they were more random i think. :(
<rye> dobey, ok, i am adding some info to the bug report to help us find the issue
<dobey> rye: ok, thanks
<leonel> hello :  I hope Ubuntuone does not has something like this : http://dereknewton.com/2011/04/dropbox-authentication-static-host-ids/
<Chipaca> leonel: Ubuntu One uses oauth
<leonel> Yes I was reading that and it's great ...
<dobey> we also store the token in the user's keyring, and not in a plain file somewhere
<Chipaca> if somebody got hold of your keyring password (usually the same as your computer login password), then they'd get access to that token
<Chipaca> which you can disable from the control panel and the website
<dobey> ugh, lot of stuff in nightlies failing to build :(
<beuno> clarita, I'm about 30 minutes away from lunch. Want to do that review now?
<nessita> dobey: can you confirm the following: since we don't want to explicitly depend on unity, we don't need to add the Depends gir1.2-unity-3.0 (>= 3.8.4) to the control panel package. The control panel code already checks for the unity lib availability and do nothing if is not installed (the problem we had was that the lib was installed but outdated)
<Chipaca> nessita: there is no chance that unity is installed without the gir?
<nessita> Chipaca: we are checking with a try-except, so no
<dobey> nessita: right. it should probably depend on ubuntuone-client (>= 1.6.0) though, which Recommends: gir1.2-unity-3.0 (>= 3.8.4)
<Chipaca> nessita: I can uninstall gir1.2-unity-3.0 and still have unity :-/
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, but you won't have u1 integration with unity in that case
<clarita> beuno: sounds good - shall we Mumble?
<nessita> Chipaca: but then the control panel can't make use of the unity cool stuff
<beuno> clarita, yes
<Chipaca> ok, the Recommends works
<dobey> Chipaca: our code uses the Unity API from gobject-introspection
<dobey> Chipaca: and we recommend it, so people can remove unity and still use u1
<Chipaca> right, just wanted to be sure
<clarita> beuno: which room?
<beuno> clarita, I'm in web and mobile
<clarita> beuno: ah yes - one moment
<alecu> nessita, everybody: can I get reviews on this twin branches? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tx-unpack-toomany/+merge/57330 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/tx-unpack-toomany-1-2/+merge/57331
<nessita> alecu: I have the queued for after the release of u1cp,
<alecu> ralsina, dobey? can I get your review on the braches above?
<dobey> alecu: i wonder if that breaks on older versions of gnome-keyring?
<alecu> dobey, versions with less than 3 values in that struct?
<dobey> alecu: yeah, will it break on maverick for example?
<alecu> dobey, I don't think there are any like that; the interesting one is value, so it must have been present for ever.
<nessita> mandel: is your branch ready to land or landed?
<ralsina> alecu: I can try but I can'tpromise
<dobey> alecu: oh were we just throwing away the other 2 values then?
<alecu> dobey, right
<nessita> dobey: the former code (session, parameters, value = secret) is running in maverick now, with nightlies
<mandel> nessita: close, I need to push a change
<dobey> nessita: i now it is. i'm asking if the new code breaks on maverick
<dobey> nessita: because it is not clear to me from the diff if it will or not :)
<alecu> ralsina, it's a one line change (with a lot of tests) because there was a new value added to a dbus struct in gnome-keyring.
<nessita> dobey: shouldn't break, since right now we're already accessing secret[2] when unpacking. The problem now is that there is an extra field
<alecu> ralsina, so it should be easy to review.
<ralsina> alecu: seen it. Looks good to me.
<nessita> alecu: I think dobey and I got your reviews covered?
<ralsina> It's ok, I have to wait for manuel anyway
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on tx-unpack-toomany
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> alecu: +1 on the twin
<alecu> ralsina, thanks.
<alecu> nessita, you or dobey. ralsina has approved.
<nessita> alecu: in a few minutes :-)
 * alecu reboots
<mandel> nessita: the branch was merged, we are ignoring the import errors and fixed the color and the C++ issues
<nessita> alecu: trunk approved
<nessita> mandel: ack
<alecu> thanks
<mandel> nessita: at some point next week I'll write a wiki page that comments about possible issues due to all the multipltform work
<nessita> mandel: such as?
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<nessita> alecu: you will need to add the new disable to the pylintrc file for stable-1-2
<nessita> alecu: as per https://pastebin.canonical.com/45987/
<alecu> ack
<mandel> nessita: errors such as the C++ thing, missing pacakages etc… I need to think carefully about what to write
<nessita> ack
 * alecu likes the new dark tabs on gnome-terminal
<nessita> hey fagan, can you please clarify what you meant in bug #562625? if you mark a bug as Incomplete, there should be a clear question to the reporter, so s/he knows what we're expecting from her/him
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 562625 in ubuntuone-client "A folder should not be marked as synchronized if a subfolder inside it is out of sync (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562625
 * fagan looks
<fagan> nessita: oh whoops that was one I messed up on and asked ralsina about it and changed it twice ill comment on it and explain
<ralsina> fagan, nessita: that one is tricky, you can mark it incomplete, invalid or fix-whatever depending on what you write :-)
<ralsina> but for fix-released you need to know what branch fixed it. So ...
<nessita> ralsina: right, but since last status was Incomplete, and I didn't see any quesiton for our reporter, I was wondering what fagan meant
<ralsina> nessita: yeah
<fagan> nessita: I knew it was fixed but I couldnt dig out the bug to mark it as a duplicate
<fagan> so I was going to mark it as fix released or invalid but went to incomplete just to make sure
<nessita> fagan: but you should consider if the user is reporting for maverick, or for natty, or for another version. And in that case, point out in which version the bug was fixed.
<ralsina> In those cases a "I can't reproduce it with current blah, could you try again?" and mark as incomplete is what I usually do.
<nessita> fagan: maybe the issue is resolved in natty and not in maverick, so we need to suggest to update to natty once released, or to point the reporter to our nightlies
<mandel> ralsina: oan extra one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_views_tests/+merge/56314
<fagan> nessita: yeah I know im making sure to read the bugs first rather than just blindly commenting asking for info
<nessita> fagan: great, thanks! :-)
<mandel> ralsina: would be: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_ui_root/+merge/56320
<fagan> nessita: that one was just an interesting case since I knew it was fixed but not the specific version so I fumbled it :0
<nessita> fagan: and sorry to repeat this, but you should assign to yourself the bugs marked as Incomplete, otherwise if people responds we may miss the answer (such as bug #566469 and bug #565147)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 566469 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One crashes Lucid and other effects (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566469
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565147 in ubuntuone-client "Folders sync with web but files aren't downloaded (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565147
<nessita> alecu: stable approved
<fagan> nessita: oh I didnt sub myself but im a bug contact because the team is the bug contact so I will get the mail
<fagan> ill mark it for all of the bugs I missed though since I missed more than those 2
<nessita> fagan: thanks!
<lool> Hey there; I'm on natty and syncdaemon is busy-looping with nothing in the logs; strace shows only: select(5, [4], NULL, NULL, NULL)        = 1 (in [4])
<lool> in a loop
<lool> This is the output of --status: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593177/
 * lool goes logging out and killing everything
<nessita> lool: hi there. What do you mean with busy looping?
<lool> Using 100% CPU
<lool> I just logged out and back in, and it doesn't happen anymore
<lool> This happened after switching from Ubuntu Classic to Ubuntu in the sessions; not sure whether that relates
<nessita> lool: where are you checking the CPU usage?
<lool> (So I was running Ubuntu Classic, logged out, selected Ubuntu, logged back in, and got this busy loop)
<lool> nessita: top
<nessita> lool: and what's the name of the daemon using the cpu?
<lool> the process was actually called "syndaemon" not syncdaemon
<nessita> lool: right, that is not us :-)
<lool> Oh wait that's not u1  :-)
<lool> that's xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<nessita> lool: right :-)
<lool> Since I turned on U1 recently and it sounded like U1, I thought it was eh
<lool> Alright, thanks!
<nessita> lool: we're ubuntuone-syncdaemon ;-)
<lool> Ouch, there it is at 100% again
<lool> badbad
 * lool moves to #ubutnu-x
<Chipaca> lool: we had that ourselves recently :)
<ralsina> mandel: lp:~ralsina/+junk/sso_fix_conflict_1
<mandel> ralsina: there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/choose_correct_ui_module/+merge/56321
<mandel> ralsina: it should be tested on both OS
<mandel> fagan: can you review this guy in natty: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add_windows_ui_root
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<nessita> lunchtime!
<karni> I'm starving, food time.
<NET||abuse> i am possibly in trouble here, does anyone know if you can recover files from ubuntuone?
<NET||abuse> the whole ubuntuOne directory was deleted in work ( i was leaving) and it seems to have replicated down to my home pc, i had config files and a cv in there
<NET||abuse> I really need them back
<alecu> NET||abuse, there is a way, let's ping someone who may help
<NET||abuse> oh, great
<alecu> rye, NET||abuse had some files erased from his account
<alecu> rye, what's the current way to get files out of the u1 trashcan?
<alecu> beuno, may know about that as well ^^^
<NET||abuse> any hints are most appreciated : ) virtual beer on me :)
<beuno> alecu, I do, but rye is the best person to solve this
<beuno> NET||abuse, you need all your files recovered?
 * NET||abuse is really glad he wasn't keeping his ssh keys in there. 
<NET||abuse> beuno, yup, if possible.
<NET||abuse> or as many as possibel :)
<alecu> NET||abuse, we'll try to help, but we'll be demanding real beer
<beuno> NET||abuse, I just need an email address from you and I can recover them
<NET||abuse> OK, can i priv msg it to you?
<beuno> NET||abuse, of course
<NET||abuse> thanks for the help beuno, you da nerd!
<alecu> nessita, I'm looking at the bug #759084 you reported, and it looks more serious than it seems.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759084 in ubuntuone-client "AssertionError in aggregator (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759084
<nessita> alecu: really? tell me more
<alecu> nessita, it seems that eric added a timer to delay the queue_done (I can't recall exactly why)
<alecu> nessita, and new SD commands show up after starting that delay
<alecu> nessita, so the timer fires and resets the count of commands, which leaves the aggregator in a funny state
<nessita> alecu: oh
<nessita> ouch
<nessita> alecu: any idea why the timer is there?
<alecu> nessita, I found a way to fix it fast... I'm trying to understand how to fix it right.
<nessita> thinking quickly, I don't see why we should use a timer
<alecu> the fast fix would be to just return in case the total_counter is zero, instead of the assertion that fails
<alecu> the problem with this is that the progressbar will start showing lies after syncdaemon is running for a while and this conditions happen.
<alecu> I guess we were lucky I that assert was there, because it would be a hard thing to find out otherwise.
<alecu> nessita, I'm pretty sure the timer is there for some reason, I recall chatting with him about that.
<nessita> alecu: have logs? :-)
<alecu> can't find anything interesting on the logs :/
<alecu> nessita, I found out why the timers are there and I think I found the problem as well.
<nessita> alecu: shoot (I have a little lag since I'm debugging dc with CardinalFang)
<alecu> nessita, we have that timer because there are times that downloads are not scheduled all together
<alecu> nessita, for instance, you have 100 files to download, but only two are scheduled by sd, then when they complete a "queue done" happens and two more are queued for download
<alecu> nessita, so that's why the timer is there.
<alecu> the problem is that when a new download (or upload) arrives, if the timer is active it is reset (ie, it will still fire, but later), but it should be stopped instead till the new queue_done is done.
<alecu> so I'm trying to do a testcase for this.
<nessita> alecu: I m processing that info now
<alecu> don't worry.
<rye> dobey, testing why gsd does not create the bookmark, btw, I noticed it has its own timeout to start syncdaemon, why?
<alecu> dobey, nessita: made a fix for the AssertionError that nessita found. Is it too late to review and land? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/zero-steps/+merge/57392
 * nessita reviews
<rye> dobey, heh, the bookmark is not created because the signal credentials_found is never issued
<rye> or if it is issued, it is doing that before gsd initializes its syncdaemon
<rye> nessita, ping
<nessita> rye: pong
<rye> nessita, is CredentialsFound signal used now at all?
<nessita> rye: heavily used, why?
<rye> nessita, in syncdaemon, not SSO -  I see it is supposed to emit CredentialsFound
<nessita> alecu: looks clean and clear, running tests now
<nessita> rye: syncdaemon uses CredentialsFound from the ubuntuone.credentials service
<rye> nessita, ah, it listens to CredentialsFound and then runs its own method with the same name
<nessita> yes
<nessita> rye: it filters the event that may be for other apps
<rye> nessita, ok, thanks, sorry for confusion
<nessita> no problem :-)
<nessita> alecu: I'm running tests, when done I'll approve, I need to close pidgin to test how syncdaemon handles something
<alecu> nessita, thanks
 * nessita is back
<alecu> rye, afaict the CredentialsFound DBus signal is sent by ubuntu-sso-client, and handled by the gsd-plugin.
<alecu> rye, syncdaemon should be already started when this happens, in order for the credentials to be searched for, but syncdaemon takes no part in that.
<alecu> (other than asking sso for the credentials)
<alecu> nessita, are we doing another release of u1-client today?
<rye> alecu, but sd starts after 30 seconds and gsd starts after 30 seconds
<alecu> so I can try to get another review on that branch.
<rye> alecu, to put it simply, the credentials_found is not called on current Natty, therefore no bookmark
<alecu> rye, I'm looking into it further. Do we have a bug for this?
<rye> alecu, filing one
<rye> alecu, i just created a second account on my machine and added it to my ubuntuone
<nessita> alecu: I don't know, we need dobey for that (may be a good idea)
<mandel> cool, the sprint started
 * alecu is taking a diaper break. It smells of biohazard around here.
 * mandel hopes that alecu is talking about a baby….
<rye> alecu, bug #759197
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] Ubuntu One Folder bookmark is not created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759197
<nessita> dobey: ping
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<rye> nessita, i knwo what, we can drop the urgency for the icon when control panel is brought via a click on any of the shares :) if that is supported and I find out where it is I suppose I can make a patch
<rye> ping: ping
 * rye goes eod, and will do first baby steps in gtk early tomorrow
<nessita> rye: tomorrow ping me, I will try to walk you through
 * nessita brbs
<alecu> mandel, still around?
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: in case you are still around... can I beg you guys for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/zero-steps/+merge/57392
<alecu> oh, don't worry, it seems that I got the two reviews already :P
<alecu> sorry
<mandel> alecu: ok, no worries :)
<mandel> alecu: how was santiago segura?
<mandel> as dirty as usual?
<alecu> mandel, it was genius
<alecu> mandel, there were even a few fans that were a bit slow, and he made fun of them to the delight of us all :-)
<mandel> hahaha
<mandel> he is a bastard, I prefer him in person than on the torrente movies
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<nessita> dobey: alecu was wondering if we could make another release for u1client
<nessita> dobey: he fixed an important issue, and I also think that facundobatista fixed a Critical
<nessita> dobey: and next question, is tarmac running for u1client? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/zero-steps/+merge/57392 doesn't seem to land
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> a failed test broke the tarmac tree because something leaves non-ascii files around
<nessita> dobey: ah, I remember that :-/
<dobey> nessita: and i think the archive is frozen right now for making the CD
<nessita> dobey: it is, but we can propose the release the same, I think, it will land when the repo is unfrozen (at least that is what seb said :-))
 * nessita goes to cook some dinner
<alecu> nessita, are you still around?
#ubuntuone 2011-04-13
<alecu> nessita, rye: found an explanation for the bug #759197; I've added it to the bug comments.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759197 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[natty] Ubuntu One Folder bookmark is not created (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759197
<alecu> I'm working on a branch now.
<alecu> ugh
<nessita> alecu: a little
<nessita> alecu: currently beaten by a chicken
<alecu> wow, that's quite a picture!
<alecu> nessita, well, it looks like gsd is listening to the old CredentialsFound signal
<nessita> alecu: WOW
<alecu> nessita, and that one is not being thrown by sso, because SD uses the methods in the new interface, so it throws the new signals.
<nessita> alecu: good catch, I will never guess
<alecu> nessita, the effect of this is that we don't have the bookmark that gsd creates on first run.
<nessita> alecu: really good catch
<alecu> nessita, so, the solution looks like making libsyncdaemon use the new interface
<alecu> yeah, it was quite difficult to find :/
<nessita> makes sense. make it the ubuntone.credentials iface
<nessita> alecu: that way you don't need to filter by app_name
<nessita> oki, I'll keep cooking, this chicken will not win the battle
<alecu> nessita, right, but I'd like to take a better look before changing this, because I don't know what else is using it
<alecu> nessita, didn't understand the bit about the "ubuntuone.credentials" iface...
<mattgriffin> nessita: ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<nessita> mattgriffin: pong
<alecu> nessita, branch almost ready for review
<nessita> alecu: the ubuntuone.credentials is a module that performs U1 specific dbus auth using ussoc behind
<alecu> nessita, right, but this is libsyncdaemon, that's C
<nessita> alecu: so? ubunutone.credentials is a dbus service, just like ussoc
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> ah, ok.
<alecu> anyway: I'm proposing the branch that just changes the DBUS interface names
<nessita> alecu: makes sense to be cautious
<nessita> I gotta sign off, kitchen is getting worse by the minute
<nessita> alecu: I'll review tomorrow
<alecu> sure
<mattgriffin> nessita: sorry. i thought i broke something with the launcher icon progress indicator... but it's probably my fault from killing unity
<nessita> mattgriffin: if it happens again, let us know
<mattgriffin> nessita: the progress bar seems to have disappeared and i though it happened when i unchecked "Limit file sync bandwidth usage" ... i'll test again later and let you know
<nessita> mattgriffin: sure! thanks
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<alecu> I'm gone as well.... bye all!
<cached> So, uh... do files ever get off the queue?
<cached> I kind of want the item I bought at some point...
<cached> I wanted this song for my work session tonight
<cached> It's been queued for over 20 minutes now
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> ping desktop+ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/735464 - we break in Kubuntu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 735464 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed trying to start missing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<duanedesign> rye: trying to understand how thiis happened. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727641
<duanedesign> I might just not be awake yet :)
<ralsina> good morning people!
<duanedesign> o/
<rye> Unity is completely confused with Xephyr window now :(
<rye> duanedesign, hmmm, i wonder whether metadata is still kept
<rye> duanedesign, I can write a script to rename all this mess though
<rye> duanedesign, hm
<rye> duanedesign, I guess we need the client version to start investigating, It is really hard to imagine this scenario on natty client, but additional investigation is required for past client
<duanedesign> rye: that is about as fae as i got for a script to rename http://paste.ubuntu.com/593477/
<duanedesign> though i am worried about spaces in file names
<duanedesign> oops
<fagan> duanedesign: i could do it in C so it removes the smaller files no matter what they call the files?
 * fagan has some code that it wouldnt take much to add that functionality already 
<rye> duanedesign, yes, spaces and directory traversal, let me try to write something...
<fagan> Ill go back to the bug list
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593481/ <--i need to test it. Never used bash's Internal Field Separator
<duanedesign> ahhh, directory traversal, d'oh
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<fagan> morning JamesTait
<fagan> ralsina: link to the review :)
<ralsina> fagan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/choose_correct_ui_module/+merge/56321
<fagan> ralsina: ok give me 10 and ill have a check
<ralsina> fagan: cool
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593490/
<rye> duanedesign, it will operate on current directory or the argument specified, will rename the files/folder to somehting.N if they exist and will write the log to make sure we know what went where
<rye> duanedesign, hm, your way of using bash substring instead of basename is more awesome... fixing...
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/593493/
<duanedesign> awesome, thanks
<fagan> can I have someone for 5 mins to test something
<fagan> (in natty)
<fagan> Bug #759595
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759595 in banshee (Ubuntu) "u1ms links dont work if banshee isnt running (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759595
<fagan> I said in the bug how to reproduce it
<duanedesign> rye: that script worked awesome
<duanedesign> rye: I made a couple test files 'touch test1.u1conflict' Ran the script. It fixed those and even found some other cnflict files I did not even know about and fixed them :)
<duanedesign> add that one to the U1 scripts bundle
<fagan> duanedesign: want to help me with a confirm on that bug above?
<duanedesign> fagan: i can
<fagan> duanedesign: thanks seems pretty easy to test anyway
<duanedesign> ok testing now
<duanedesign> fagan: gone and confirmed
<duanedesign> s/gone/done
<duanedesign> :P
<fagan> duanedesign: cool
 * fagan will chase up dobey about it later 
<duanedesign> np, anytime
<fagan> duanedesign: thanks
<rye> duanedesign, :)
<rye> duanedesign, adding the script
<Chipaca> rye: if you run that script as «script.sh "Some Directory"», it'll break
<rye> Chipaca, argh, yes, initial escape is not there
<rye> quotation
<rye> Chipaca, heh, which is "Ubuntu One", yes, true
<Chipaca> mandel: ralsina: I think you guys are playing Conflict Squash. It's like Conflict Ping Pong, but more physical.
<rye> duanedesign, http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/rename-u1conflict-files.sh
<mandel> hahaha
<ralsina> fagan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/correct_windows_exe/+merge/56328 plz
<fagan> ralsina: 10 mins ill sort it
<rye> OOPS
<rye> Chipaca, i just realised that syncdaemon will always be started
<rye> Chipaca, evenif user does not have Ubuntu One directory... or Ubuntu One launcher
<Chipaca> rye: porquoi, monsieur?
<Chipaca> *pur
<Chipaca> *pour
<Chipaca> gah
<Chipaca> rye: why?
<rye> Chipaca, gsd plugin queries SD
<rye> Chipaca, testing this now on a new account
<rye> Chipaca, however, stop, this cannot be happening that easily so plz wait
<rye> nessita, ping
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: please take a look at : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/success_message/+merge/56540
<fagan> running the tests for the sso is funny on my computer
<fagan> it crashes gconf and hangs in like 3 places
<fagan> I found a great way to crash unity :D
<fagan> Hmmmmm did they remove wishlist as a bug status?
<CardinalFang> fagan, "wishlist" is severity.
<fagan> CardinalFang: ohhhhhh
<CardinalFang> Natty reboot.  BRB
<alecu> hello all
<alecu> no rye today?
<CardinalFang> hey hey, a
<fagan> CardinalFang: a<tab> :)
<karni> fagan: Eclipse made me quite often try tab-autocomplete regular words when I e-mail people or chat on IM
<fagan> karni: Eclipse is the devil
<karni> fagan: and you code in Java how often.. ;)?
<fagan> karni: I did for 3 years
<karni> fagan: well, you can autocomplete in vim as well
<karni> not sure if Java, though. but I believe there's some lib/resourse for that
<alecu> karni, in vim, Ctrl-P autocompletes from all the words in the current file, so simple autocompletion should work with any language
<karni> alecu: neat!
<fagan> karni: I only started using vim recently
<fagan> :)
 * fagan has to try emacs soon too 
<karni> fagan: vim ftw, I use it for anything else than Java (GEdit occasionally)
<fagan> karni: well you must be using eclipse for the android sandbox
<fagan> karni: and netbeans is the one I used for java
<karni> fagan: not really, CardinalFang is more hardcore and he's using ant, but I definitely like the Android ADT plugin for Eclipse
<karni> fagan: ack. it didn't work for me well back then [non Android Java project]
<Chipaca> fagan: M-/ autocompletes from all open buffers in emacs
<karni> emacs vs vim, GO! ;D
<karni> This is Spartaaaaaaaaa
<fagan> karni: hehe
<dobey> alecu: seen bug #745540 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<alecu> ugh, no
<alecu> dobey, so, it's the same issue as yesterday. The dbus struct named "Secret" has been added a field, and now all the dbus signatures that use it are broken.
<alecu> this all seems only to be happening to gnome 3 ppa users.
<dobey> alecu: no this is different. it seems CreateItem doesn't exist on the interface either, and we're using it
<alecu> dobey, no. CreateItem has a Secret as part of its signature: http://people.collabora.co.uk/~stefw/secret-service/re02.html
<dobey> alecu: so if you've already got a token you probably got the ValueError, but if we have to create one, you hit this bug
<dobey> alecu: i think the signature changed maybe?
<dobey> alecu: anyway, i don't think it's urgent, we can fix it in trunk and not stable-1-2
<alecu> the signature changed because the Secret struct changed.
<alecu> right
<alecu> dobey, I'm not sure yet what's the cleanest way to fix this. There's no spec version to be gotten from the secret service, so we'll have to try and fail to identify the version.
<alecu> I'll try mailing the devels
<dobey> alecu: problem is the spec is a draft
<dobey> alecu: and we have to support both versions :(
<alecu> well, they might as well increase the version number of the draft.
<alecu> and add some property to the root object with the draft version
<dobey> well in python it's probably easier to just try new signature, catch the error and fall back to the old signature, than it is to check the version and then do if new_version: everywhere
<alecu> dobey, yeah, but it will quickly be a mess if they keep changing the spec
<dobey> alecu: right, but that's true no matter what we do
<alecu> hey all, can I have a review on this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/restore-u1-bookmark/+merge/57416
<beuno> alecu, +1
<dobey> alecu: it won't land right now
<alecu> beuno, thanks!
<dobey> alecu: please don't set it to approved
<alecu> ok.
<dobey> alecu: there are some broken tests in trunk that landed last week it seems :-/
<mandel> ralsina: you forgot to review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/success_message/+merge/56540
<mandel> ralsina: is ready for your review ^
<mandel> fagan: can you review it too asap ^
<ralsina> mandel: yipee!
<mandel> :P
<mandel> ralsina, fagan: sorry it was meant to be https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/error_message_style_and_image/+merge/56712
<mandel> mea culpa
<karni> CardinalFang: got a minute? need an opinion
<CardinalFang> karni, go!
<karni> CardinalFang: we might have what we need from REST some time soon. question is, should we leave the connection oriented sync daemon parts. I'm thinking, whether split this into to (REST client, 'connected' client), where the connected one would be, for instance, more suitable for tablets or other bigger devices based on Android. _or_ keep it in once piece, and give user the choice. I'm thinking about this now, because it's good time to make s
<karni> /s/to/two
<CardinalFang> karni, so, the problem with REST is that it requires polling?
<karni> CardinalFang: best(?) scenario would be to make this pluggable (i.e. based on user choice, REST vs connected), but this is certainly not the time for me to play with adapters and such before the initial, first release.
<karni> CardinalFang: yes and no - if we use REST, we can't poll. we decided to drop sync feature for initial release.
<karni> CardinalFang: and I'm not saying about picture sync - you're only uploading stuff.
<ralsina> karni: I heard you have a nice u1 .apk and are willing to share ;-)
<CardinalFang> ralsina, files? music?
<karni> ralsina: sure, as soon as I'm done listening to Chad, okey?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: I got an android phone, so...
<karni> ralsina: we have music streaming, and we have files sync
<ralsina> karni: cool :-)
<karni> ralsina: Chad takes care of music app ATM, and I'm more into the files one
<karni> but we're working on it together
<karni> anyway, back to the question
<ralsina> More the sync one, because music streaming is prohibitibe on argentina
<beuno> ralsina, what?  it's not
<beuno> it works everywhere
<ralsina> beuno: on movistar, with a corporate plan, you get 700MB a month.
<CardinalFang> Legally or in code or billing.  Ah.
<beuno> ralsina, right, you can use wifi and pre-cache songs
<ralsina> beuno: yeah, that would work.
<karni> CardinalFang: the problem, or rather, the issue with REST - once we have it, it won't be until next cycle [at least] if we decide to include real sync, as the current app. the problem was that initial meta sync takes too long for some people - that's why we move to REST.
<beuno> ralsina, there's an option to download to your phone
<ralsina> beuno: cool
<karni> CardinalFang: not to mention that using REST, there's no such thing as "managing the connection to U1", which I had to put much thought, but is not what we need to release now. we need a polished, working, client. that's what has been decided.
<karni> *thought into
<hynso> mac/ubuntu dual booter here. is there an ubuntuone client for mac under way?
<CardinalFang> ralsina, I have a file-sync testing APK that is about two weeks old.  I don't know if karni has anything.
<karni> hynso: I think one of us wants to take it on in their free time, but nothing official IIRC
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, I'll send him a new build
<karni> CardinalFang: I'd like to hear your thoughts on the REST/non-REST code
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm trying to remember the benefits of REST and how likely it will be that it's stable enough to use soon.  When's the deadline?
<karni> CardinalFang: the dead line was 11.04 release date, but it's been already shifted. I'll tell you what's the deal with REST in 2 sentences.
<hynso> karni: many thx. i'll doggedly check launchpad :)
<karni> CardinalFang: 1) initial meta sync might take long enough (1-2 minutes) for users with much data, and the app can receive bad feedback 2) REST is lightweight, less impact on battery that beuno has noticed in case of ~frequent sync
<CardinalFang> hynso, look in about 2 months.
<karni> CardinalFang: actually, the most imporant reason is speed, see 1)
<hynso> CardinalFang perfect. thx
<CardinalFang> karni, right.  Okay, I think we shouldn't give users a choice, when they're almost always not fit to make a choice.  Let's be opinionated and pick one and make it best and add features.
<CardinalFang> karni, newer Android has a way for servers to send a signal back to the client to say there's something it should go check on.
<karni> CardinalFang: we could have the connection client in the experimental branch. question is, should we keep those pieces in trunk as well
<CardinalFang> We should use REST, I think and try to support that signal when we need it.
<karni> CardinalFang: C2DM, and we're talked about it with beun-o and aquariu-s
<karni> CardinalFang: this will need infrastructure and finance, though, when we roll out for bigger number of users.
<karni> CardinalFang: until then, it will work like that:
<karni> CardinalFang: if will refresh content on navigation and upon request [refresh button]. once you enter a folder, it will refresh contents. when you view volumes list, it will refresh. etc.
<karni> CardinalFang: this is how things worked before I used generations, but [again] together with aquariu-s and beun-o we decided to go for it.
<karni> CardinalFang: keeping the connection client for get_delta only would be a pain
<karni> facundobatista: oh crap! did you notice the black background when scrolling?!
<CardinalFang> karni, Okay,  I think we should toss out or disable connection client.
<CardinalFang> karni, Ah, of black background, I promised you a fix.  ....
<karni> CardinalFang: did you? I'm pretty sure I fscked something up
<facundobatista> karni, nop
<karni> facundobatista: you do have enough files to scroll the files list down, right?
<facundobatista> karni, yes I have, let me see
<karni> I just noticed [again?] it turns black, and this hasn't been a problem before.
<karni> yuck! looks aweful
<CardinalFang> karni, it's a UI optimization problem.  You need an attribute to disable that. ...
<karni> ralsina: I'll send you the apk after I fix one color
<facundobatista> karni, ah, the background turns black a moment while the screen is being scrolled
<karni> CardinalFang: yes I know, but this worked before, so I must have cleaned-up one thing too much
<karni> facundobatista: hahahh, now that's a bug :) should be pleasant white as it is! ;)
<karni> facundobatista: thanks
<facundobatista> karni, np
<mattgriffin> Chipaca: ping
<CardinalFang> ListView  android:cacheColorHint
<CardinalFang> karni, http://developer.android.com/resources/articles/listview-backgrounds.html
<Chipaca> mattgriffin: pong
<karni> CardinalFang: relax, I'm on it
<CardinalFang> karni, not upset.  I've seen it a dozen times.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm upset, I broke it ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, it's a common enough problem that there's a dedicated page about it.  Not many "bugs" get that.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: yup, I know :)
<karni> CardinalFang: it's just that it was working before, that's why I was surprized ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, I saw it two weeks ago.
<karni> CardinalFang: I've been working since THU on REST, haven't noticed this before. easy fix :)
<CardinalFang> I wish all were this easy.
<karni> heh
<karni> *hehe
<dobey> can i get a couple of urgent reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/home-is-trial-temp/+merge/57507 ?
<alecu> dobey, sure
<dobey> thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: I might surprize you, but it wasn't _the_ bug that dedicated page was about. The thing is, we use _different_ solid colors on list items to indicate file status. Thus, we use view.setBackgroundColor(android.R.color.transparent); to make it transparent. *plus*
<karni> CardinalFang: GreenDroid is now pulled by ant, and I did change it's parent theme from @android:style/Theme to style/Theme.Light
<karni> CardinalFang: I should have mentioned that in the readme, otherwise people might think it's a bug.
<karni> *developers might think
<CardinalFang> karni, Ah.  Huh.
<karni> so, now that GD pulls from Theme.Light, transparent items are white on scroll as well
<dobey> mandel: your sso branches are broken somewhere it seems :(
<fagan> clarita: I have it done but im going to make it easy to install
<fagan> so you gals can try out the styles when ever you want
<clarita> fagan: super duper
<fagan> clarita: the even better thing is I more or less gave you every bit of useful css be default so you just have to change the values and remove un-needed stuff
<fagan> *by
<fagan> and if you have any questions im very good at it
<fagan> clarita: did you get that?
<clarita> fagan: yes thanks v much
<fagan> clarita: nice
<dobey> mandel: it seems like fagan's e-mail address in one of the commits has a &gt; in it
<fagan> dobey: ?
<mandel> dobey: oh my!
<mandel> is that blocking a commit?
<dobey> mandel: but i can't tell which one from lp
<dobey> mandel: yes, and it's killing tarmac, so i set the branch back to needs review for now
<mandel> dobey: "cute", I'll fix a bug I have atm and will take a look with ralsina...
<dobey> mandel: yeah, launchpad does not like broken e-mail addresses :)
<fagan> dobey: it wasnt the greater than it was a weird # afterwards that I cant really explain
<fagan> its fixed now though
<mandel> dobey: his whoami is returning a strange char at the end of the email address, we will try to improve our bzr foo to change that in the history or something….
<dobey> well bzr has the uncommit command. but i suspect it will take more magic than that
<dobey> bbiab
<CardinalFang> Maybe it's only the tip that matters.  Add a empty commit to trunk, merge that on, and commit the merge with an address that's valid.  Push.
<CardinalFang> ^merge that^merge the problem branch
<fagan> mandel: ^
<mandel> CardinalFang: oh, I'll take a look to see if it works
 * fagan broke lp (a bad thing in terms of workflow but a good thing as it exposed a huge bug)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<fagan> nessita: I broke lp
<fagan> :)
<nessita> fagan: finally! (?)
<nessita> fagan: how come?
<karni> hi nessita
<fagan> nessita: there was a # in my whoami
<nessita> hi karni, how are you?
<nessita> fagan: oh, nice :-)
<nessita> alecu: you still need that review?
<rye> nessita, poke
<alecu> nessita, no, thanks.
<nessita> rye: shoot
<rye> nessita, bug #744731
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 744731 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon running although I have no account (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744731
<mandel> CardinalFang: it doe snot look like doing that would work… ideally we would like to remove those commits from the email address...
<karni> nessita: thank you. I'm testdriving new REST API and reporting bugs ;) But I like it, though!
<karni> nessita: I hope you're good as well!
<rye> nessita, it turned out it is indeed starting syncdaemon
<nessita> karni: I'm, thanks :-)
<karni> :)
<nessita> rye: looking
<rye> nessita, I remember we had a tiny "that's not true" discussion about this a week ago, today I confirmed it on a fresh account
<rye> ok, /me reboots again, something is not drawing menus right
<nessita> rye: right, I committed to testing tat
<nessita> that*
<karni> CardinalFang: The PITA review is waiting for whenever you have time to ACK on it. I can walk you through anything you had problems with understanding. https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/unified-list/+merge/56492
<rye> nessita, it took a while until I understood that I can use multi-user nature of the system to test these things :)
<nessita> rye: hi back!
<rye> since Xephyr in unity is behind the launcher
<rye> nessita, well, my bip session is alive and I have all the scrollback
<nessita> rye: so, yes, I committed to try it myself and I haven't done it yet. I'm still catching up with email, as soon as I eat something I will try to find the problem in the code
<rye> karni, ok, u1f...
<karni> rye: what was that? need a link :)?
<rye> karni, 20:08 - getting list of files and folders...
<rye> karni, it is me testing this
<karni> rye: good! latest link fromu1-internal?
<rye> karni, uh-huh
<karni> rye: cool
<karni> rye: you see at least 1 volume already? you must have a beefy storage in U1 ;)!
<rye> karni, still Please waiting...
<rye> karni, 20Gb, thousands of files
<karni> rye: this is why we're moving to REST
<karni> rye: what phone model? (you're on Wi-Fi right?)
<rye> karni, 12674 in Pictures UDF :-P
<karni> rye: good testing site!!
<rye> karni, Acer Liquid E, 800 Mhz, 512MB RAM
<rye> karni, 12Mbit wifi
<karni> rye: very good testing site. let me know how long it took ;)
<karni> rye: just for connection-oriented sync daemon research ;)
<rye> karni, D/UbuntuOneFiles( 6982): RequestQueue: waiting in queue: 17 is it good or bad? :)
<rye> ooh, SQLs flying by
<rye> karni, ok, 4 minutes
<karni> rye: now it's getting deltas
<rye> but still getting the list of files
<karni> rye: 17? good. 2 per each volume at least
<rye> karni, Getting list of files and folders obscures the top entry
<karni> rye: do you see anything in the first screen on the list?
<rye> karni, ies
<karni> yup
<rye> yes
<karni> cool
<rye> karni, ddms died :)
<karni> hahahah
 * karni bitchslaps himself
<karni> rye: how's that sync going? :)
<rye> karni, getting list of files :)
<rye> karni, but i see the toplevel folders
<karni> rye: you can start browsing them if you want
<karni> rye: but it might be that snappy, if it's so hardcore on the backend
<rye> Incoming changes...
<rye> HIDE!
<rye> :)
<rye> karni, ok, done
<karni> rye: whoa!
<karni> rye: 10 minutes?
<rye> karni, but still the throbber is throbbing
<karni> rye: it means there's still something on the request queue (not necessarily still pulling meta, just processing)
<karni> rye: it should be gone soon, though.
<karni> rye: like, now ;P
<fagan> later all
<rye> karni, nope
<karni> rye: you could go to Menu->Settings->Debug settings->Send logs
<karni> rye: if the app is still running and the spinner spinning - I can say one thing - we've leaving the connection-oriented client (managing it's lifecycle on a mobile Android environment was a great challenge and PITA at the same time), and moving to REST. this means, almost immediate file listings.
<rye> karni, well, there is currently a db update, which could cause such behavior, not the best time to test the application :)
<karni> rye: decision has been made last Wednesday, been working on the Java REST api for a while (filing bugs against the API), and today we confirmed we're moving so I'll be starting tomorrow.
<karni> rye: yea, I saw the heat. that's possible.
<karni> rye: it should timeout, though, and notify the user, so it's not a good excuse for me, though.
<karni> EOD for me now, but available online. I'm EODing only because I have an assigment due in 4 days :P
<karni> rye: do you ever EOD, you machine
<rye> karni, usually i don't EOD, i just shutdown :)
<rye> nessita, re: controlpanel showing up the initial page first... can we show the actual window only after we find out whether we have credentials/Ubuntu One keyring entry etc?
<nessita> rye: is not straightforward, I should re-check (I did it long time ago)
<rye> nessita, once I was even able to click join before controlpanel realized I have already joined
<nessita> rye: yes, I've done that as well, specially since now DBUS is much slower than before
<rye> nessita, /me adds dbus project to the bug report :)
<nessita> rye: I'll look into that *along* with the other bug
<rye> nessita, dbus becomes a central hub...
<rye> nessita, dbus needs to be a switch
<rye> :)
<rye> nessita, thanks, that was just my 5 cents :)
<nessita> rye: thanks! :-)
<karni> rye: yeah, sometimes my EOD=shutdown=to little sleep left anyway ;d
<nessita> rye: are you aware of any musci streaming app for the desktop?
<dobey> nessita: ubuntuone-music
<rye> nessita, you mean Chipaca's one that once broke ubuntuone-client?
<rye> :)
<nessita> dobey: hi there! that is Chipaca's, right?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> but, is it working?
<rye> nessita, with overriden .pth file? Yes, I know about that :)
<nessita> rye: but, is it working now?
<dobey> nessita: if chipaca fixed it, it should work
<rye> nessita, well, i need to test, got a link?
<nessita> rye: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-music/trunk
 * alecu is giving a talk on dbus on 2' in #ubuntuone-classroom
<alecu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek
<rye> alecu, has dbus slowed down?
<alecu> rye, what?
<rye> alecu, "<nessita> rye: yes, I've done that as well, specially since now DBUS is much slower than before"
<alecu> rye, let's discuss this later, I'm giving a session right now.
<nessita> alecu: I've noticed dbus being slower than before
<rye> hm, i can't find ubuntuone-classroom
<rye> ah, it is in #ubuntu-classroom
 * rye goes there
<rye> i need to set reminders for these sessions, I keep missing them
<rye> nessita, dobey, basically Chipaca's ubuntuone-music is all I need on my netbook.... and even laptop too, it plays, it streams, it awesomes
<nessita> rye: but is it still breaking the ubuntuone namespace?
<rye> nessita, build deb, testing this
<rye> nessita,  ImportError: No module named platform.linux.credentials
<rye> nessita, looks like yes
<dobey> Chipaca: fix your code! :)
<rye> nessita, yes, the deb package breaks ubuntuone
<rye> nessita, either you sync files or stream musics :)
<nessita> jojojo
<dobey> for now anyway
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, for the "splash page" maybe we set the buttons insensitive until the sso reply comes in on dbus
<nessita> rye: bug #744731 is confirmed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 744731 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon running although I have no account (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744731
<nessita> dobey: yeah, that's another option
<rye> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> rye: working on both
<rye> LOL
<rye> nessita, ubuntuone-music has just popped up a window with the first frame of the video... videostreaming ftw!
<rye> nessita, it does not play though, only sound
<nessita> rye: wow!
<rye> will list this as a feature
<karni> facundobatista: isn't this "bug" actually a feature that you [or somebody] was taking about on the mailing list? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/538792
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 538792 in ubuntuone-client "file publishing based on file name, non file "ID" (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<karni> facundobatista: someone published a file to PyCon with a schedule. when he (you?) changed it, it wasn't pubilshed any more, becase it was a new file, but with same filename
<facundobatista> karni, probably
<karni> facundobatista: is it the case that the user has *renamed* the file, and not editted with external software (delete/rename pattern) ?
<facundobatista> it's the inverse problem, maybe
<facundobatista> he renamed it, the file is still shared (because it's the same node)
<fagan> is dobey around?
<karni> facundobatista: right
<karni> facundobatista: no, not that way. he renamed the file, and *another* file with same name is published (that's what he describes)
<facundobatista> it's strange
<facundobatista> don't know
<karni> facundobatista: I mean..  I know we base on nodes, so wft o_O
<karni> facundobatista: I'd actually would *like* that described behaviour
<facundobatista> karni, which one?
<dobey> fagan: no
 * fagan has a bug he should look at
<fagan> dobey: so thats a yes then?
<karni> facundobatista: if I edit a file, and the app decides to remove the original one, and recreates with the same filename - and it would still be published under the same link
<karni> facundobatista: so it's not same thing as renaming it - it's a delicate difference. anyway, that report is strange.. I'll reproduce.
<facundobatista> karni, ok
<fagan> dobey: you probably got mail about it anyway its the u1ms links not working
<dobey> fagan: yes i know they don't work right if banshee isn't already running.
<fagan> dobey: but that is a bit of a bug since people would probably expect that it would
<fagan> small but still could be annoying if the user just think the link doesnt work at all
<dobey> yes it is a bug. but there probably isn't anything i can do about it for 11.04 :(
<fagan> anyway its cool though if it doesnt get fixed but would be nice if it was
<fagan> dobey: If the fix could get in for natty past the freezes I could do it over the weekend
 * fagan doesnt mind going at it 
<dobey> it's not a trivial fix
<fagan> dobey: its getting the argv when the app starts and checking if there is a u1ms link in there right?
<dobey> no
<fagan> (or whatever that translates to in C#)
<dobey> afaict, it is an architectural bug in banshee itself, and has nothing to do with the music store
<fagan> dobey: yeah ill have a look anyway and give a debug a try
<dobey> fagan: do you have a lastfm account?
<Lhademmor> Hi all. I'm trying to log in to Ubuntu One (apparently I have an account because it says my email is in use). I can't remember my password so I've asked it to mail me a reset password, but I haven't received any mails. I've tried three times now, with hours apart, to request a reset password and still no mail
<fagan> dobey: yep
<fagan> shanepfagan
<Lhademmor> And yes, I have checked my spam folder
<dobey> fagan: enable the lastfm extensions in banshee, quit banshee, and go to last.fm and find some lastfm: link to click on
<dobey> fagan: and tell me if banshee opens and the lastfm stream starts playing
<fagan> dobey: kk sec
<fagan> dobey: banshee froze at startup
<fagan> and crashed
<dobey> froze, or is just a little slow?
<dobey> nice
<fagan> dobey: was that what you were expecting?
<dobey> no, i was expecting banshee to start and do nothing
<Lhademmor> Anyone?
<Lhademmor> ANyone here with access to the mailserver or something. Is it even working?
<fagan> Lhademmor: have you checked your spam folder?
<dobey> 14:36 < Lhademmor> And yes, I have checked my spam folder
<Lhademmor> fagan, yes. Nothing there
 * fagan didnt see that :/
<fagan> Lhademmor: give me a sec ill test it out to see if its working
<dobey> Lhademmor: you requested the password from http://login.ubuntu.com/ ?
<Lhademmor> dobey, no I did it from "Ubuntu-sso-login" when trying to log onto Ubuntu One from my natty beta
<dobey> nessita: ^^
 * fagan tests both login.ubuntu.com and the client
<nessita> dobey: reading backlog now
<fagan> Lhademmor: login.ubuntu.com is working you can do it from there
<nessita> Lhademmor: SSO will email your password to your preferred email address, which may not be the one you entered in the email text entry. What does this mean? the following: SSO allows you to configure several email accounts with the same SSO account, being one of the emails the preferred one. YOu can log in with any of the emails, but the communications will be sent to the preferred one
<nessita> Lhademmor: so, if you can't confirm your preferred email, go to the website that fagan is linking and retrieve password from there
<pmatulis_> i just installed ubuntuone-client from nightlies ppa.  do i need to reboot?
<nessita> pmatulis_: yes (or restart the syncdaemon, but is better to reboot)
<dobey> you don't need to reboot
<dobey> logging out, waiting a minute, and then logging back in is the easiset way to restart everything though
<pmatulis_> strange, dpkg is still showing 1.4.6
<dobey> are you sure you installed the new version?
<pmatulis_> i enabled ubuntuone-nightlies-maverick.list
<pmatulis_> and then did a full package upgrade
<pmatulis_> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu maverick main
<dobey> did you do an update of the apt cache first, or just enable then upgrade?
<pmatulis_> update
<dobey> what does apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client say?
<Lhademmor> I'll try, thank you both!
<pmatulis_> dobey: interesting
<pmatulis_> dobey: it's there but it's not a candidate
<pmatulis_> 1.5.8+r952~maverick1
<dobey> it was probably held back for some reason then
<dobey> run apt-get upgrade again and see
<pmatulis_> dobey: i have a preferences file used to hold back proposed
<pmatulis_> dobey: do i need to add something there for ppas?
<pmatulis_> The following packages have been kept back:
<pmatulis_>   upstart
<dobey> i don't know
<Lhademmor> nessita, hmm... doesn't work. I've checked all of my email accounts that I know of, but haven't received mail on either of them :(
<pmatulis_> dobey: yes, that's the issue.  i moved the file away and disabled proposed.  now it's a candidate
<nessita> Lhademmor: was that asking for the password reset from the sso web site?
<nessita> Lhademmor: or from the desktop app?
<Lhademmor> nessita from the website fagan linked
<dobey> <- not fagan
<nessita> Lhademmor: please paste in private your email address, I will try to ping or sysadmins to ask for more info
<nessita> Lhademmor@gmail.com
<dobey> heh
<dobey> "in private"
<Lhademmor> that... may have been the wrong window
<Lhademmor> But hey, I've got spam a-plenty
<dobey> bad nessita
<dobey> but it's public on launchpad anyway
<dobey> and on wiki
<Lhademmor> yeah I know
<nessita> dobey: oh sorry, I pasted in teh wrong channel
<nessita> Lhademmor: sorry :-(
<dobey> just blame pidgin :)
<nessita> no, this time it was me
 * nessita slaps herself
<nessita> ok, so the user had an old filter for all incoming email from ubuntu.com. Is fixed now :-)
<dobey> good
<alecu> "<nessita> alecu: I've noticed dbus being slower than before"
<alecu> nessita, want to tell me about it?
<nessita> alecu: I have no info other than seeing how the control panel takes between 1 and 2 seconds to receive an answer for u1 credentials
<dobey> it's probably slower because there's a lot more stuff going over dbus these days
<dobey> it's sort of like the roads around buenos aires :)
<dobey> can i get a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/no-bzr-test/+merge/57571 please? :)
<dobey> nessita: we need to bump the version in lp:ubuntu-sso-client to 1.2.99 or 1.3 or something
<nessita> dobey: you're right, I can do it
<dobey> nessita: thanks
 * nessita reviews as well
<nessita> dobey: approved
<nessita> dobey: but we should not make a release, right? otherwise it will show up to build a new package and we don't want that
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> release for ussoc 1.3.0, I mean
<dobey> nessita: we don't need a release of sso trunk right now no
<nessita> ack
<dobey> nessita: if you make it just "1.3" we can release "1.3.0" later
<nessita> dobey: is that common practice? (I would not know)
<dobey> X.Y.99 is probably more common
<dobey> it doesn't really matter i guess
<nessita> I prefer 1.3.0, to not get confused about the 1.2 series
<dobey> which is why i suggested 1.3; if we go with 1.3.0, we should not make a tarball that is 1.3.0 when we make a release to upload to Oroborus
<nessita> ok
<nessita> dobey: I bumed it to 1.3.0, next release will be 1.3.1 then. All done.
<dobey> ok, thanks
<nessita> yw
<rye> alecu, ping
<rye> alecu, i forgot to ping you earlier, bug #735464
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 735464 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed trying to start missing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735464
<alecu> rye, looking
<dobey> huh
<dobey> fun
<nessita> oh
<alecu> rye, hmmm... ugly bug that will affect all ubuntu one users on kubuntu.
<rye> alecu, yes
<nessita> alecu: and users that uninstall u1cp
<alecu> nessita, I think we should up the priority
<rye> alecu, ... and what nessita said :)
<nessita> alecu: agreed, High would be good
<nessita> alecu: can I assign you?
<alecu> I've already assigned myself
<nessita> great
<alecu> nessita, you should take a look at the session on #ubuntu-classroom on libunity, it looks interesting.
<nessita> alecu: I'm kinda drown in a bug fix, but I will stop by
<alecu> nessita, don't worry, the session logs will be published.
<alecu> rye, I've just noticed that this bug was reported a month ago. Have you tried it recently?
<rye> alecu, there has been a report (duplicate) bug #759333, recent enough
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759333 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with OSError in _execute_child(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory (dup-of: 735464)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759333
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 735464 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed trying to start missing ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/735464
<alecu> great
 * rye meets testdrive, i think firing up vm for every test is an overkill
 * fagan checks irc every 15 minutes so mandel and ralsina can have merges approved post haste
<dobey> rye: well 1 vm isn't so bad. when you start doing 10, it gets a bit out of hand
<rye> dobey, yes, i have karmic, 2 maverick, natty and 2 lucid vms running on the server, that's ok for long running tasks... But running a kubuntu install just to see whether ubuntuone-client is working there is a bit of an overkill... going through all the configuration
<dobey> rye: don't forget xubuntu, and windows :)
<rye> dobey, max - winxp sp3
<rye> which reminds me....
<fagan> rye: well when I get back from london im going to setup a VM for lucid -> natty xp -> 7
<rye> I was not able to install ubuntuone on win xp sp3
<mandel> what, are you fixing windows :)
<fagan> (for testing and merge proposals)
<fagan> mandel: ill be hanging out while watching true blood so ping away and ill get back to the merges when they happen
 * fagan is hoping to help out with moving the sprint along 
<fagan> (rather than break tarmac like today)
<mandel> fagan: well, I already have a branch merge I need you for, give me a second so that I do the proposal?
<fagan> mandel: googo
<mandel> fagan: and dont feel bad for the branches name ;)
<fagan> mandel: I have a feeling I know what it is :/
<fagan> :)
 * mandel thinks that the otels network is major crap!
<fagan> mandel: yeah its terrible
<dobey> mandel: what hotel are you in?
<dobey> city inn?
 * fagan has barely enough bandwidth for gmail 
<fagan> dobey: its the river bank or something
<fagan> the one across the river from millbank
<mandel> dobey: the park place one, where we had the meetings in the last team sprint
<dobey> ah
<dobey> right
<fagan> or park place
<mandel> dobey: good thing is that I found a french waitresses whose phone number I've planned to get :D
<mandel> can I say things things on a public irc?
<fagan> mandel: yep
<mandel> I forgot to mentions, she will remember my meat balls for the rest of the week :P
<dobey> mandel: get it for me, and i'll be there in 2 months :)
<mandel> fagan: please can you reviwe the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/correct_windows_exe_minus_shane/+merge/57588
<fagan> mandel: well she may like some meat balls but I have a better accent
<fagan> hehe love the branch name
<mandel> ralsina: same for you ^
<mandel> dobey: well, I think you will be able to take more advantage of it, so I will share it with you :)
<fagan> mandel: ill run the tests just to make sure but its more or less the same branch
<fagan> so it should be an easy +1
<dobey> heh
<mandel> fagan: cool, you dont have a problem with the branch name, do you?
<fagan> as long as the spelling mistakes are still fixed yeah?
<fagan> mandel: its cool
<fagan> as long as the spelling mistakes aren't back again
<fagan> :)
<fagan> brb just running tests
<fagan> branching takes ages on the hotel's internet
<dobey> dear weather.com; your BS magical weather forecast feature is totally broken.
<dobey> why did they have to take the maps off of google maps. such bollocks
<fagan> dobey: because they wanted the worst maps possable id say
<dobey> microsoft probably paid them to move to bing
<dobey> stupid ominous sky
<fagan> dobey: well open street maps is the best maps but the sat photos are missing
<dobey> i don't care about sat photos usually
<dobey> and the osm UI sucks
<dobey> but weather.com used to have an overlay for google maps that showed global weather radar and clouds on top of the map. it was pretty awesome for seeing when storms were coming
<dobey> but it sucks how they do it on bing
<dobey> guess i'll have to write one on top of OSM using data from NOAA or something
 * fagan doesnt even know what osm or noaa are
<fagan> in ireland we have met
<fagan> its easy enough to know what they are since meteorological crap
<dobey> osm would be open street maps
<fagan> mandel: passed and approved
<fagan> ah ok
<dobey> and noaa is noaa.org
<dobey> which really needs to become ioaa, but whatever
<fagan> ah ok :)
<mandel> fagan: cool :)
<nessita> rye: you still aroung and eager?
<nessita> around*
<nessita> rye: if you can, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/dont-start-syncdaemon/+merge/57595
<fagan> nessita: im around if you need a +1
<dobey> have a good evening all, i'm off
<fagan> dobey: have a good night
<mandel> ralsina: take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_tcp_port_namedpipe/+merge/50948
<fagan> nessita: (if you want)
<nessita> fagan: you can, for sure. I was asking rye since he reported the bug
<rye> nessita, preparing account to test
<fagan> nessita: well you need 2 anyway I suppose
<rye> testdrive failed with kubuntu
<nessita> rye: you can just test by removing your credentials
<rye> nessita, nope, that would be too easy
<rye> brb, switching to rtg3 :)
<rye> nessita, looks ok...
<nessita> of course! :-P
<fagan> nessita: it doesnt pass pep8
<nessita> fagan: how come? have an errro handy?
<nessita> error*
<fagan> nessita: line 311 in the diff no space on the =
<nessita> fagan: do you have a pep8 error message in your console?
<rye> nessita, ... and mandatory "There is no ubuntuone pairing record"
<nessita> rye: yeah, chad is working on that
<rye> nessita, ok, fieldtest passes
<fagan> and 324
<fagan> 323 sorry
<fagan> I was about to run it but I know it should fail
<fagan> nessita: I was just doing the code review first looking for spelling mistakes and the like
<nessita> fagan: pep8 requires *not* to put an space when passing named arguments
<fagan> nessita: ah ok then its good
 * fagan forgot 
<nessita> fagan: when calling functions, always do "f(something=test, foo=bar)"
<nessita> no space there
<nessita> but, when assigning, soemthing = 3
<nessita> with spaces
<fagan> ill just run the tests and then be able to +1
<fagan> nessita: cool I dont think I passed while doing assignments due to my own style ocd so I didnt know that
<fagan> so its good to know
<rye> fagan, beware of the tests 'cause they open windows :)
<rye> nessita, right ^ ?
<nessita> rye: they shouldn't, we use xfvb
<fagan> (and I know that just running the tests is not the only criteria for approving a branch but ive looked down the code and did a quick test in my vm that crashed after :)
<nessita> rye: do you have it installed?
<rye> nessita, nope
<rye> nessita,  so it was great fun for me
<rye> and then gconf died :(
<fagan> nessita: xfvb on my machine crashes the tests bcause of randr
<fagan> rye: yeah I know about the gconf thing and the spawning windows
<rye> fagan, but at least one may expect that tests show something
<rye> ubuntuone-music opened a video window in front of me... it was not playing but it was scary
<rye> and the title was... main.py
<rye> mwa ha ha
<rye> i guess kubuntu will need to be installed on a vm server too
<fagan> rye: ive been doing a crap load of tests recently so I have a system and know whats going to break now
<fagan> at least the cp doesnt break as much as the sso when running the tests
<rye> ok, i am eoding and will test ubuntuone installation from scratch to see how well we behave in fresh natty install
<rye> like... absolutely fresh
<rye> with existing data
<fagan> the sso passes but breaks in a few places and you can be waiting for a while a realise you have to quit out of a window for it not to just stay there or ctrl+c
<rye> with live data
<fagan> nessita: passes code review and run-tests so +1
<fagan> i did a quick field test and it seemed to work but it was just a quick one
<nessita> great! thank you both
<fagan> nessita: your lucky I didnt break tarmac on you too :)
<nessita> fagan: :-)
 * fagan now knows how to make all work on branches stop so has an overwhelming sense of power
<fagan> (for an intern)
<mandel> fagan, ralsina: I need a review on the following please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/success_message/+merge/57599
<fagan> mandel: on it
<mandel> I had to resubmit due to the error with the history + weird email address :(
<fagan> mandel: since its the same branch ill just do a code review and make sure but wont run the tests since its the same
<mandel> fagan: yep :)
<fagan> mandel: I noticed this last time but forgot to ask what the hell is with line 53 on that diff
<fagan> <<<<<<<<< TREE
<mandel> fagan: let me look
<mandel> bullocks!
<mandel> that is a merge conflict...
<mandel> fagan: let me fix it
<fagan> ok
 * fagan thought he seen it last time but maybe not
<fagan> mandel: there are a few
<mandel> fagan: yeah I'll fix all of them in a second
<fagan> ok cool take your time
<fagan> ill be up till 1
<fagan> everything is good other than the tree bits
<mandel> ok, give me some minutes (vm staring) and I'l take care of it
<fagan> kk
<fagan> (when the tree thing is fixed ill run the tests to be sure)
<mandel> fagan: we are going to call it a night because the wireless is crap and ralsina cant work on it
<fagan> mandel: ok np
<fagan> we can always sort it when we are fresh in the morning
<fagan> by we I ean you
<fagan> *mean
<fagan> so night night
<mwhudson> so, will u1 in natty cope with my ~/Ubuntu One having 100k+ files in it? :)
#ubuntuone 2011-04-14
<mwhudson> evidence suggests, not so much
<Chipaca> mwhudson: what evidence?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: the fact that ubuntuone-syncdaemon was using 3 gigs of ram and making my machine unusable
<Chipaca> mwhudson: when?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: until about 5 minutes ago when i killed it
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> cool
<Chipaca> verterok: facundobatista: ^
<mwhudson> Chipaca: i just upgraded to natty, and didn't run it at all during maverick
<mwhudson> i last tried just before upgrading to maverick i think
<Chipaca> mwhudson: it should be able to *cope* with that number of files, especially at release
<Chipaca> mwhudson: but i don't think we've profiled it with that many files yet
<Chipaca> mwhudson: verterok and/or facundo would know
<mwhudson> Chipaca: maybe i need to delete the existing state or something?
<Chipaca> mwhudson: that's a lot of files, so I'd recommend if you can to wait for verterok
<Chipaca> for that question at least
<Chipaca> do you have debug enabled?
<mwhudson> Chipaca: err maybe?
<mwhudson> i think i may have enabled that last time around
<Chipaca> you'd have ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-debug.log in that case
<Chipaca> dated today
<mwhudson> Chipaca: ah no, just syncdaemon.log
<mwhudson> which seems to have a log of DEBUG messages in it though
<Chipaca> mwhudson: and grep -c DEBUG in syncdaemon.log is a 0?
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> that's the other way :)
<Chipaca> mwhudson: what're the DEBUG statements going on about?
<mwhudson> "2011-04-14 13:20:58,293 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ.hasher - DEBUG - Hasher: path hash pushed: ..." was the most recent one
<mwhudson> 2011-04-14 13:20:58,285 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - -:-:- - ['-'::'-'] ''/home/mwh/Ubuntu One/Maildirs/INBOX/cur/1296592282_0.26136
<mwhudson> .grond,U=343750,FMD5=7e33429f656f1e6e9d79b29c3f82c57e:2,S'' | Calling new_local_file (got FS_FILE_CREATE:{})
<Chipaca> ok
<mwhudson> was the most recent INFO
<Chipaca> woh
<Chipaca> it hadn't occurred to me to put my mail in u1
<Chipaca> only 200k+ files, because i lost all of it three years ago or so
<lifeless> Chipaca: thats because you know how u1 works :)
<Chipaca> no, no, it makes sense
<Chipaca> as opposed to putting bzr branches in it :)
<lifeless> mwhudson: you could use bzr [no disrepect to u1 intended]
<Chipaca> none taken
<mwhudson> eek, the daemon is back
<Chipaca> take that, daemon
<mwhudson> lifeless: that would probably be more sensible, yes
<lifeless> mwhudson: well, it depends on your use case
<lifeless> could != should :)
<mwhudson> lifeless: it will probably result in a more usable machine
<mwhudson> Chipaca: how can i stop ubuntuone-syncdaemon from running?
<Chipaca> mwhudson: ubuntuone-control-panel, services tab, unclick file sync
<mwhudson> Chipaca: thanks
<mwhudson> i shall try again some time when more people are awake in here :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<JamesTait> Tea and chocolate Hobnobs. What better way to bid you good morning?
<ralsina_> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_merge_27/+merge/57633
<mandel> ralsina_, fagan: please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/forgotten_password/+merge/57167
<mandel> I need a review for that one too
<mandel> ralsina_: your branch was merged but you did not review it
<fagan> Conflict of interest is funny
<ralsina_> fagan: please test lp:~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix_conflict_clean_ui in natty
<fagan> ralsina_: cool will do
<fagan> duanedesign: are you helping with the backlog?
<fagan> you and I commented on a bug at the same time
<fagan> :)
<duanedesign> fagan: I have not triaged as many U1 bugs this cycle as I have in the past. I am trying to get back to triaging the same number I did in past cycles
<pmatulis_> after upgrading ubuntuone-client to 1.5.8+r952~maverick1 (PPA), after rebooting i lost the 'ubuntu one' entry in my Preferences menu.  my tomboy notes are still not sync'ing
<duanedesign> hello pmatulis_
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: you should be able to find Ubuntu One under the Me Menu
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: what's that?
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: take a look at the Me Menu (the menu with your name in the top right), if not their check the Messaging Menu (the menu with the envelope)
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: no, nothing under either
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: can you open a terminal
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: and run the command: ps aux | grep ubu
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: no client running  :(
<duanedesign> does it return anything:  ubuntuone-*
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: no
<duanedesign> ok
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: wait
<duanedesign> can you try the command:   /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: i was on the wrong machine
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> aha, ok
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: what do you get from the command:  u1sdtool -s
<pmatulis_>  State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<pmatulis_>     connection: With User With Network
<pmatulis_>     description: processing the commands pool
<pmatulis_>     is_connected: True
<pmatulis_>     is_error: False
<pmatulis_>     is_online: True
<pmatulis_>     queues: IDLE
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: i just asked tomboy to sync it and looks like it worked.  i had been editing notes on the web ui and now my local notes are sync'ed
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: and you are on Maverick?
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: i was afraid of doing that before b/c i thought my online (newer) notes would be overwritten
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: but everything looks ok so far
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: yes, maverick
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: do you have the package ubuntuone-control-panel installed? you can check with the command:  dpkg -l ubuntuone-control-panel
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: no
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> so you are missing a package
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: new since when?  should not be installed by default?
<duanedesign> hmmm. The version in the PPA failed to build
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: ah
<duanedesign> let me see where you might be able to get that
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: it looks available to me.  is that an illusion?
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: (according to apt-cache)
<duanedesign> which PPA are you using?
<pmatulis_> ubuntuone-nightlies-maverick.list
<duanedesign> cool, see if it installs
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: it installed fine
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: now i see an entry under "the envelope"
<fagan> duanedesign: ah cool lets hope we an get the number of bugs down then
<fagan> ive been moving down the list myself while waiting for code reviews and the like
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: awesome
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: everything seems to work now!
<fagan> duanedesign: oh and could you mark the old bugs as incomplete
<fagan> they dont expire if you leave them as new
<pmatulis_> duanedesign: thanks for your support.  maybe look at why the control panel had to be installed manually
<duanedesign> fagan: yeah that is a bad habit I have.
<fagan> duanedesign: its cool but ive been trying to clear the queue so its kinda needed
<duanedesign> pmatulis_: I will mention it. Glad we got it working
<fagan> (its either that or I can do it)
<rye__> pmatulis_, are you on kubuntu?
 * rye__ lost the scrollback 
<duanedesign> fagan: no i understand. I used to like to keep them New for a couple days to see if the OP responded to the request for more info.
<fagan> duanedesign: if you mark as incomplete right away it tends to catch the ones that dont respond and doesnt effect the others so its nice to use :)
<fagan> duanedesign: if you do it ill buy you a drink if we ever happen to meet
<fagan> :P
<duanedesign> fagan: I was missing responses from folks because I was usually only reviewing the New queue.  I have been marking most as incomplete now. I do forget occasionaly
<fagan> cool
<duanedesign> fagan: but your right it is a better policy
<fagan> yeah I do tend to be right once out of every 10 tries
<alecu> hello!
<fagan> hey alecu
<alecu> hi fagan, how's the sprint going?
<fagan> alecu: good but mandel wants to kill half of you so hide
<mandel> :)
<alecu> mandel, what happened?
<mandel> alecu: all the tests on windows are broken
<fagan> (and as well as the fun with the tests being broken we got blocked by tarmac getting broken and lp being broken)
<mandel> someone has added code in the platform package
<alecu> mandel, We should have a tarmac that starts a windows machine
<fagan> alecu: there is something in rt about it
<alecu> mandel, have you find that code? is there a way we can help?
<mandel> alecu: no worries, I'm on it :)
<mandel> alecu: I did swear outloud, but yo know it happens
<ralsina_> mandel has a way more smiling face on IRC than IRL
<alecu> yeah, I've seen that happen. A few times. Perhaps more than a few.
<mandel> we jus have to put in place the tools to prevent this from happening :)
<fagan> and be more careful since we are supporting more than 1 platform
<fagan> (I think mandel_ is going crazy he is singing now)
<alecu> fagan, what is he singing? He's on the borderline...
<fagan> alecu: its in spanish I cant tell
<ralsina_> esta cantando: "una americana me la mene* en una tienda de campaña" al ritmo de "un elefante se columpiaba"
<alecu> juas!
 * fagan needs to install half of gnome's packages in the repo to build u1cp
<fagan> :/
<pmatulis_> rye__: no, ubuntu
<alecu> fagan, how are you installing those?
<fagan> alecu: from the natty repo
<alecu> fagan, what command are you using?
<alecu> fagan, something like: apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<fagan> alecu: im using ./autogen.sh and getting whatever it says is missing
<alecu> fagan, guessed so. Don't.
<fagan> alecu: I did build dep for ubuntuone-control-panel and its till missing
<fagan> *still
<alecu> fagan, use build dep, but for -gtk
<jml> do you guys have any UI guidelines for the web app part of U1?
<alecu> jml, beuno may know
<fagan> jml: what ever the designers say is the guidelines :)
<fagan> alecu: there is no ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk and -gnome just points to the ubuntuone-control panel package
<jml> fagan: I can see how that might be effective. It's not a practical approach for Launchpad though.
<jml> beuno: do you guys have any UI guidelines for the web app part of U1?
<alecu> fagan, try sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client-gnome
<fagan> alecu: it just said ubuntuone-control-panel package is already installed
 * fagan tried it 
<fagan> I got it now though
<fagan> I was just missing a few gnome things
<fagan> jml: im pretty sure they follow the guidelines from http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/
<fagan> (but they are redoing stuff at the moment)
<jml> fagan: those are good, but they're only a start. for a web app (as opposed to a web site), they are insufficient.
<rockstar> jml, what specifically are you looking for?
<alecu> rockstar, <jml> do you guys have any UI guidelines for the web app part of U1?
<beuno> jml, we do not
<fagan> jml: I thought there are website guidelines in there too
<rockstar> Yeah, just what tumbles around in my head and what I can do with what I get from design.
<jml> interesting.
<rockstar> jml, our UI is vastly more simple than Launchpad's.
<dobey> jml: i believe we try to minimize the differences in UX between web, mobile, and Ubuntu
<dobey> for LP though, that's hard since it's really all web right now
<jml> fagan: I think you misread what I wrote
<fagan> jml: ah ok web app bit
<jml> dobey: well, there's email & command-line, but yes.
<beuno> jml, our website has been tiny-ish so far, with very few hands on the user-visible content, so the need for it hasn't been higher than other things
<jml> also LP is vast, and has a lot of legacy UI, and many developers who disagree
 * fagan just went "web" and stopped there 
<beuno> few hands == 2-3 people
<dobey> jml: i don't think you want the LP web apps to look like mutt though
<jml> beuno: that makes sense.
<jml> dobey: it'd be nice if it had a keyboard interface as good as mutt's :)
<beuno> jml, so we try to enforce some consistent UI by sharing lots of code
<rockstar> For the most part, each app is a simple CRUD app.
<dobey> jml: i'd be happy if i could just predict what was going to happen when i click on certain things :)
<jml> dobey: well you see, that's why we need UI guidelines
<jml> beuno: yeah, code sharing is definitely an important part of the solution, but for us, I think only part.
<rockstar> jml, I would be happy to help draft some Canonical-wide guidelines.
<jml> rockstar: that's a much harder problem than I want to solve.
<jml> beuno: another part is changing the existing code to be right so when dev's copy-and-paste they copy something that's correct.
<fagan> mandel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594012/ (dont have to look at it now)
<dobey> jml: or changing the existing code so they don' thave to copy/paste it everywhere :)
<beuno> jml, yeap, we tend to have an "example app" that we copy and paste off of, that app changes over time as we improve things
<jml> dobey: well yeah, that's the "sharing code" angle.
<jml> dobey: but after you've refactored, you've got to update all the original call sites. that's something LP hasn't done a great job of in the past.
<jml> rockstar: if Canonical had webapp UI guidelines that would help me a lot, so please feel free to have a go.
<dobey> jml: yeah, refactoring large projects can be hard
<jml> rockstar: but I'm still waiting on a branch page revamp and fixes to tarmac that support Launchpad's landing process that you promised me :P
<rockstar> jml, yeah, you'll be waiting a long time.
<alecu> fagan, regarding the pastebin you posted, try looking into the code mentioned in the stacktrace in it.
<alecu> fagan, looks like /usr/bin/u1lint is failing
<fagan> alecu: its pyflakes not being installed
 * fagan reported a bug 
<jml> anyway, thanks guys
<fagan> jml: sorry about the confusion :)
<jml> fagan: that's ok :)
<fagan> jml: see you around the office :P
<jml> fagan: if I had easy questions, I wouldn't have to ask them.
<fagan> jml: good idea I should follow that too :D
<alecu> hi duanedesign!
<Harris> Hello?
<fagan> hey Harris
<Harris> Can you help me with my Ubuntu One account?
<dobey> Harris: what is the problem?
<Harris> I bought a music album from the Ubuntu One store but it is not downloading.
<mandel> fagan, ralsina_ : please take a look at this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_tests_on_windows/+merge/57677
<dobey> Harris: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Harris> 10.10
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<dobey> Harris: if you open a terminal and run "u1sdtool --list-folders" does it show the "Purchased from Ubuntu One" folder as subscribed?
<alecu> Harris, also: was the music downloaded to https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<Harris> It says "No Folders".
<dobey> Harris: you purchased the album in Rhythmbox?
<Harris> Yes
<dobey> Harris: can you check that it's on the web site, as alecu mentioned?
<Harris> I see the files there
<dobey> hrmm. ok
<Harris> The problem is that Rythem Box is saying that they are being downloaded but they're not.
<Harris> Each file says Downloaded: 0MB
<dobey> verterok: hola! ^^ can you help Harris please? it seems his music folder doesn't show up in --list-folders :(
<verterok> dobey: sure
<verterok> Harris: hi there!
<Harris> Hello
<dobey> Harris: right, it seems like something is stuck. I'm sorry you are hitting a bug. Hopefully verterok can help you get it resolved, and we can prevent it happening for others.
 * verterok reads the backlog
<Harris> I belive I have fixed the problem myself, I clicked connect in my Ubuntu One settings menu.
<verterok> Harris: do you have a "Purchased Music" entry in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/?
<Harris> The files are now downloading.
<verterok> Harris: oh, so, the album is being downloaded?
<verterok> cool
<dobey> ah so simple
<Harris> Thanks for your help anyway
<dobey> must remember, always check the plug first
<Harris> Bye
<dobey> cheers Harris
<fagan> ralsina_: should we have the meeting an hour earlier?
<ralsina_> fagan: we have it when google says we have it :-)
<fagan> hah
<mandel> fagan, ralsina_: this is the one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_tests_on_windows/+merge/57677
<fagan> kk
<dobey> ralsina_: the weekly meeting?
<ralsina_> yes, we are having it today
<ralsina_> dobey: in 1:15
<dobey> yeah i know when it is
<ralsina_> dobey: ok then
<dobey> i had to get a later appt. for haircut today because of it :)
<fagan> dobey: I wondered about it too
<fagan> :)
<dobey> mandel: patience young padawan
<dobey> mandel: you need to fix the pyflakes warnings for your add_tcp_port_namedpipe branch also
<mandel> dobey: :)
<fagan> dobey: he doesnt need patience he has 2 people handling all his merges personally
<dobey> is _ easier to type on spanish keyboards or something? :)
<mandel> dobey: there should be fixed… unless we have some thing diff between ralsina_ , fagan and the tarmac machine
<fagan> dobey: you can look at my bug too its pretty easy to fix
<mandel> I'm trunsting them on the linux side
<dobey> fagan: what are you talking about
<mandel> dobey: nevertheless the tcp_named_pipe one will not be merged because the tests cannot be ran at all on windows, so If I approved those I probably just clicked too fast
<dobey> ok
<dobey> mandel: it was set to approved and failed last night with pyflakes warnings
<mandel> dobey: I prefer _ :P
 * fagan needs to learn to read 
<rodrigo_> dobey, ping
<dobey> mandel: i know you're a masochist, but damn
<dobey> rodrigo_: yo
<rodrigo_> dobey, about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593729/ , is that on maverick or anything other than natty?
<dobey> rodrigo_: on maverick yes
<mandel> dobey: puflakes have been fixed, now is a comepletely diff problem which is way more fucked up :(
<mandel> and _ is not that hard
<rodrigo_> dobey, ok, so on maverick e_book_backend_get_cache_dir doesn't exist?
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't know. it seems to only be an issue on amd64. the i386 compiled ok with the last nightlies build.
<dobey> rodrigo_: if it didn't exist, i would expect errors and not warnings i guess. but maybe it's not doing that because we're building it as a module?
<rodrigo_> dobey, yes, it's a .so
<rodrigo_> dobey, if it's complaining about that, I guess it doesn't exist
<rodrigo_> so I'll #ifdef the old code we had to get the cache dir
<rodrigo_> dobey, can you easily add a patch and rebuild?
<dobey> rodrigo_: no, the nightlies are automatically built on LP. if a change lands in git though, I can request another build
<rodrigo_> dobey, well, I wanted to make sure before pushing to git, but yes, I guess I can revert if it doesn't work
<rodrigo_> dobey, pushed
<dobey> ok
<mandel> ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/error_message_style_and_image/+merge/56712
<fagan> clarita: I had 1 thing I left out in the css magic thing I gave lessetta its the thing to handle events (like the wrong info in a text box)
<fagan> Could you pass on this link http://paste.ubuntu.com/594066/
<clarita> fagan: sure
<fagan> she can replace error with anything she wants
<clarita> fagan: lisette is here!
<fagan> clarita: I was spelling it wrong doh
<fagan> lisette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594066/ you can handle events like this
<fagan> just replace error with what ever you want
<fagan> and then we can do specific things where ever you want
<fagan> So you can put in there [input_error=true] and then when we detect the input error we can apply that look
<fagan> lisette: if you dont understand me its ok you can just give us what ever you can do
<lisette> fagan: getting my head around this, hold on..
<fagan> lisette: cool the moral of the story is anything in brackets wont be done by default but we can enable it for something we need to handle in the ui
<lisette> fagan: so i just paste in the css?
<fagan> lisette: when you are done you can paste it
<lisette> fagan: done as in, when I edited it to what I want? but I won´t get a visual on this, will I?
<fagan> lisette: you wont get a visual no but it will work with a little bit of code to trigger it
<fagan> lisette: I can make it work if you want and give you a new version
<ralsina_> alecu dobey, mandel, whoever may concern: call?
<lisette> fagan: it will be ok for now I think, because the css is so simple. As for spacing it out on the installer, that will be the hard part
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> let me get my laptop out
<dobey> mandel: someone typoed a bug # in that error_message_style branch
<mandel> dobey: what do you mean?
<fagan> lisette: sorry computer blew up
<alecu> ralsina_, mi driver de sonido está fallando
<alecu> shoot
<lisette> fagan: no worries :)
<fagan> want me to make a better one for you
<alecu> my sound driver is making alien voice like sounds
<mandel> dobey: wrong num you mean?
<mandel> dobey: I'll fix that
<fagan> lisette: I can fix it in 5 an explain it to you how to use it
<lisette> fagan: no i think it will be fine for now, because the hardest part of errors will be to make space for them on the screens (which I don´t think Iĺl be able to do through css anyway..)
<dobey> mandel: too late to fix it, already landed
<mandel> puta!
<fagan> lisette: I mean for the style of just the boxes when an error happens
<mandel> dobey: any way to fix that
<mandel> ??\
<fagan> lisette: Ill just do it and show you since it may be needed
<dobey> mandel: not sure
<lisette> fagan: ok
<fagan> (or it definitely be needed)
<mandel> we are doomed!
<alecu> mandel, ralsina_: I didn't get the part of the buildbot/hudson
<alecu> mandel, ralsina_: are we moving forward with that?
<dobey> alecu: they were asking about windows
<ralsina_> alecu: we can't actually block merges, but with hudson we at least can blame people ;-)
<ralsina_> for windows breakage
<dobey> ralsina_: well, if we get hudson stuff set up doing CI testing, we can then do some integration to block merges; but we can't do it without CI in hudson
<dobey> or i guess, jenkins as it is called now
<mandel> I blame the part on sd people and the other part of who over worked on the unity integration
<alecu> mandel, yeah, that's me.
<alecu> mandel, we got that session logout branch in a hurry. Didn't we ralsina_ ? :-)
<ralsina_> alecu: yes we did
<ralsina_> mandel: we thought we had a final freeze in 2 hours
<alecu> mandel, anyway: I'd really like some more ideas on how to make this kind of things easier for you.
<alecu> mandel, I'm pretty sure ralsina_ is really up to date by now...
<mandel> alecu: yeah, I'm been told, no worry
<alecu> mandel, but a CI process would really have helped.
<ralsina_> alecu: no, I'm not
<mandel> alecu: I just want to make you feel bad ;)
<ralsina_> alecu: I have decided I now suck as a programmer, and will start a new career in knitting.
<dobey> only problem with CI is that it's hard, and something else we have to maintain :(
<mandel> next time, I'll go to the sprint to so I can keep up the things tidy
<alecu> mandel, oh, don't worry. I'm currently dancing to the tune of "mandel is angry!"
<mandel> hahaha
<ralsina_> dobey: I have CI running for other projects, I know how to do it
<mandel> alecu: I'm not angry, I'm tired…
<ralsina_> dobey: it's an oldish hudson instance, but it should work
<alecu> ralsina_, I did a buildbot installation for a previous job, and it's not so hard at all.
<mandel> and we have not done as much as we should have done :(
<dobey> alecu: we need more than just build and make test though. what we really need is integration testing too
<dobey> simpler stuff is easier, sure. but doing all the integration testing and having tarmac integrate with it and all that, is harder :)
<alecu> mandel, would the recent problems have been found had the "make check" been run on windows anyway?
<ralsina_> alecu: yes
<alecu> dobey, I'm not proposing tarmac integration, just a buildbot or hudson that mails when something breaks the windows tests
<alecu> and as facundo proposed we should have the server tests run on the client as well
<alecu> since that's something that we seldom do.
<dobey> huh?
<alecu> I'm pretty sure making the server run the windows tests would be quite difficult.
<ralsina_> just reporting is good enough
<dobey> the server shouldn't be running client tests, and the client shouldn't be running server tests. that's a complete mess, and we need to pull integration tests out of unit tests
<dobey> rodrigo_: evo-couchdb built on maverick now. thanks
<alecu> dobey, right, the tests on lib/canonical/tests/ on ubuntuone-servers should only be run on the CI instances.
<ralsina_> fagan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594012/
<rodrigo_> dobey, no warnings
<rodrigo_> dobey, ?
<dobey> rodrigo_: well the build succeeded. i didn't check the log for warnings, but that same one at least isn't there :)
<fagan> lisette: i have it now just 5 minutes and ill be down with it
<fagan> lisette: is that cool with you?
<lisette> fagan: of course, anytime!
<fagan> lisette: well not at 11 o clock at night :P
<lisette> fagan: i might still be here
<dobey> alright, lunch time, and an appointment. bbiab
<fagan> lisette: anyway if you have any issues ping me
 * fagan speaks like a programmer so is hard to follow 
<ralsina_> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/forgotten_password_fix_merge/+merge/57718
<rye> alecu, do you happen to know how control panel updates the free space?
<alecu> rye, no, but I can look into it... should I?
<rye> alecu, no, i will poke it then
<mandel> fagan: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/forgotten_password/+merge/57167
<karni> CardinalFang: how about we land https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/unified-list/+merge/56492 ;) ?
 * karni reboots
<karni> i'm back.
<karni> CardinalFang: I don't want to be caught again in the bzr branch-spahetti, I'm afraid to continue work.
<ralsina_> karni: that's not spaghetti. Look at bzr qlog on ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina_> karni: I dare you
<karni> ralsina_: oh, cool command. let's say I'm new, all right ;) gimme some slack. plus, you have tens of people for reviews, I have one! ;)
<ralsina_> karni: no, that I showed you is just ugly, we've been unraveling all day
<karni> ralsina_: hehe
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm looking.
<karni> ralsina_: holly shmolly, this is pure madness
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you
<CardinalFang> karni, is that  android:configChanges="orientation"  a recommendation from GD?  I think I usually see "keyboardHidden" also when I see that.
<CardinalFang> This is minor, in any case.
<karni> CardinalFang: no, it's not. it's just to prevent more code on the Activity side to handle lifecycle and restarting the activity from scratch with persisted state. and yes, we could add keyboardHidden, but these screens are not once that you'd normally use the keyboard on
<karni> CardinalFang: we can add this though, yes.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll do my best to keep next branches smaller.
<CardinalFang> karni, size is hard to keep small when the work unit is indivisible.  Nothing wrong with this branch size.
<karni> CardinalFang: Right.. I couldn't really make it smaller..
<karni> There are quite may deletes in the diff, though.
<CardinalFang> karni, you have some literal  textColor  values in res/layout/list_file_row.xml , which make me wonder if there's something in the GD theme you should be referring to instead.
<fagan> look at the picture at the bottom of the post http://shanefagan.com/internship-day-16-we-are-cursed/
<CardinalFang> karni, er, or those may be from GD?  Not sure.
<karni> CardinalFang: ah, that was tricky, it's not from GD ;)
<karni> CardinalFang: let me find it for you
<CardinalFang> Oh, it's a renamed file, so not new code either.
<karni> CardinalFang: oh right. I've changed it from row.xml because now we have list_volume_row.xml as well
<karni> CardinalFang: 1 sec. I remember it was a pain to find those colors, 'cose the theme's parent is Light, and GD doesn't use it's default action bar background (or so the story goes)
<karni> I know what you mean, though. I'm looking it up.
<karni> CardinalFang: drawable/action_bar_background.xml -- I shall extract these as well.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll extract colors from list_*_row.xml as well.
<CardinalFang> karni, :)  :(
<karni> CardinalFang: you confuse me hehehh
<CardinalFang> karni, I should have found these simple changes last week.
<karni> CardinalFang: I shouldn't have 'hardcoded' them in the first place.
<CardinalFang> karni, you're mixing tabls and spaces in (at least) src/com/ubuntuone/android/files/ui/FilesActivity.java .
<karni> CardinalFang: fsck, will fix.
<karni> CardinalFang: it's hard to tell.. I *never* explicitly use spaces to indent, that's probably from paste's.
<karni> CardinalFang: I've applied all the fixes you mentioned. Is there anything else I should address? /I'm looking up one bug though, list item background stopped toggling to white after download./
<CardinalFang> karni, still on it.
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you!
<CardinalFang> karni, some literal text "downloading..."
<karni> rgr
<dobey> rye: ping
<karni> CardinalFang: I think I'll have to cleanup the strings.xml as well for better i18n experience for possible translators.
<CardinalFang> Right.
<CardinalFang> karni, okay, after that, it looks good.  I marked Approved.
<CardinalFang> I never did manage to get it to build under Ant, but I made progress.
<karni> CardinalFang: you're awesome, huge thanks. I'll push the fix to the proposed branch, and merge.
<karni> CardinalFang: Well.. once we merge with trunk, won't it build? :)
<CardinalFang> Eh, how's that?
<karni> CardinalFang: Meh, I don't know.. You managed to fix ant before, I thought I really can't break Ant with my source :<
<karni> CardinalFang: Well.. you've fixed ant post-greendroid, so once I merge, how could it _not_ work. I don't get Ant, really =_=
<karni> CardinalFang: Thanks again for the review!
<CardinalFang> karni, you may be right.  I don't remember pushing fixes for GD.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'll let you know.
<karni> CardinalFang: 2 good news, 1 bad. 1) all good in Eclipse 2) builds with ant :) 3) threw Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com.ubuntuone.storageprotocol.StorageProtocol$Volumes$VolumeType in onCreate -- as if ant didn't include the jar. _however_ , we're dropping it right now. so should we care?
<CardinalFang> Er, hrm.
<karni> CardinalFang: I also decided that for the sake of readability, cleanness and keeping things simple, I'll push trunk to experimental as well (once merged), and continue with REST only (stripping u1-java-sp)
<karni> CardinalFang: by that I mean - disabling u1-java-sp client only will keep around a lot of unused code, and I don't think it's a good idea.
<karni> CardinalFang: confirmed. eclipse builds correctly, ant builds successfuly but fails to build _correctly_ with aforementioned ^ issue. I'm pushing this to trunk as I'll be killing the problem with REST anyway.
<karni> CardinalFang: 2 lines were lost from show-volumes-1-by-1 in recent merges (what was in CustomListActivity and got merged didn't appear in new FilesActivity). Is it an overkill to propose merge (and should I push to trunk already)?
<CardinalFang> karni, yes agreed about the branching of code.  Save the old trunk as a branch marked "Abandoned".
<karni> CardinalFang: uhmm.. it doesn't mean anything like 'LP will eventually remove it', does it?
<karni> I'd like to keep it safe.
<CardinalFang> karni, no.  It's just a Status tag for humans.
<karni> okey
<karni> CardinalFang: ACK on 3-liner :)? (lost from show-volumes-1-by-1) https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-files/lost-3-liner/+merge/57767
<karni> And off I continue with REST! `phew
<CardinalFang> karni, I didn't notice it, so I'll trust you to re-add those.
<karni> CardinalFang: yeah, it was there before. thanks.
<karni> beuno: I have *no* clue where I've seen those pricing tables. I suspect they pulled them from http://code.google.com/android/c2dm/index.html since it's been in Labs for quite a while now. Maybe it wasn't ready for prime time back then.
<karni> beuno: (not that I've been looking for it for last hour ;P )
<beuno> karni, heh, that's ok
<beuno> we'll figure it out when the time comes
<karni> yeah
 * karni reads Ubuntu One Usability Testing report
<CardinalFang> dobey, care to review?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/defer-dbus-until-after-plugins/+merge/57589
<dobey> CardinalFang: +1
<dobey> hrmm, the library page downloads magic is so very complicated
<dobey> have a good evening all
<czajkowski> mandel: dont break things now
<mandel> haaha
<mandel> did I break something?
<mandel> :)
<czajkowski> not yet :)
<mandel> czajkowski: uh, by the way, drinks tom?
<mandel> well, if you fancy, is the last day I have to work and my plans are to… well, get drink :P
<czajkowski> mandel: dont think so been in hospital today
<mandel> ouch!
<mandel> what happened?
<czajkowski> awy been a long day
<czajkowski> see twitter/fb for long explaination
<mandel> czajkowski: let me find it… I did see something about pain killers, is that it?
<czajkowski> allergic reaction
<mandel> oh my!!! was it very bad? did you swallow much?
 * mandel wonders if swallow is the right word...
<czajkowski> no idea pain meds been on for the last 2 weeks for back,soa  bit odd, woke up not able to tak or swallow so i kept thinking I was choking
<czajkowski> so long long day
<czajkowski> doing natty updates then going to sleep
<mandel> oh, god that is terrible…
<mandel> czajkowski: I dont think I can find you in facebook….
<mandel> I've tried, but the people I see in the images do not look as you do...
<mandel> AFAIK at least :P
<czajkowski> czajkowski55
<czajkowski> or find aq and then find me
<czajkowski> right now I'm off to sleep
<czajkowski> nn
<mandel> czajkowski: laters, get better
<Cranvac> Hello
<Cranvac> Question, is there a mass uploader that I can use for Ubuntu one file storage?
<dobey> CardinalFang: dude. don't run tarmac. it is running here
<lee__> i cant install my norton on my computer cuz i have ubuntu so what do i use now
#ubuntuone 2011-04-15
<CardinalFang> Was lee__ trolling us?
<jono> rodrigo_, around?
<jono> FYI: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIDeleteACouchDBDatabase doesn't work
<jono> the how do I remove a desktopcouch db so I can have it synchronize again?
<karni> CardinalFang: hehe possibly
<karni> o hai, Snickers®!
<karni> okey, I managed to generate couple of HTTP 500 responses in way to short period. I shall leave this for.. later today.
<karni> Good night!
<duanedesign> o/ karni
<karni> o hai duanedesign
<karni> duanedesign: how are you?
<duanedesign> doing good. Got a few bugs triaged today
<karni> duanedesign: awesome job
<karni> duanedesign: I'm poking around REST API and putting my fingers where it hurts.. wait, that didn't sound well :P
<duanedesign> and I got to help a user this morning in here. Been awhile since I got to do that. Was noce
<duanedesign> nice*
<karni> Anyway, just generated few 500 responses so I shouldn't continue with that, will constult tomorrow [today]
<duanedesign> karni:  :D
<karni> duanedesign: oh, that's nice
<karni> duanedesign: All righty, pretty late here, I'll be going now :) Take care, my friend!
<duanedesign> i am looking forward to playing around with the libsyncdaemon API
<karni> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> ok good night
<karni> Night #ubuntuone!
<mandel> monrning!
<fagan> brb
<karni> hi fagan
<fagan> hey karni
<fagan> Morning everybody
<rye> karni, ping
<karni> rye: pong
<rye> karni, i was wondering whether you can access the headers of the response when you receive INTERNAL SERVER ERROR?
<rye> karni, while testing the REST interface
<karni> rye: hmm I can try
<karni> let me see
<rye> karni, you may be interested in the header called X-Oops-Id which should contain the OOPS-ID that can be looked up later and see why the server application returns the error
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=Id
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<karni> rye: ok!
<rye> :)
<rye> ubot4, thanks!
<ubot4> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<karni> almost done
<karni> rye: hehehehh
<rye> even though the oops urls mentioned are launchpad ones and u1 neither has nor needs access to these
<karni> rye: X-Oops-Id: 1931appserverZbaADFCFCFfFdEeafIfaJHIBdecbCDBda84130 (I don't think I have access to oops infrastructure)
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=Id
<rye> karni, ok, will poke you when logs finish syncing :)
<karni> rye: awesome, thanks!
<karni> rye: I'll ask beun-o for access later, we might use oops'es for the Android app as well one day
<rye> karni, NoPermission: UDFs can not be nested.
<rye> karni, that's for your latest oops
<karni> rye: I should have followed with another Oops that tries to delete a UDF (which isn't there!) ;<
<rye> karni, if you tell me which bug you were testing with that I can put the oops info there
<karni> sure
<karni> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/761278
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 761278 in ubuntuone-servers "Internal Server Error when creating already existing UDF (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> karni, feel free to test and report the oopses, the longest part in this process is to wait for the log sync, everything else takes under 10 seconds
<karni> rye: thanks, I'll do just that
<karni> rye: one you add the Oops info, I'll comment on the bug as well
<rye> karni, oops info in this case is 2 lines, no unexpected exception needing the traceback
<karni> rye: ah already there, thanks
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone!
<fagan> JamesTait: good day to you too
<karni> JamesTait: to you as well!
<karni> vds: note my comments to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/759848 - I'm starting to think this can equally be an Apache HttpClient/Request bug, if you won't be able to tell anything from the server perspective.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759848 in ubuntuone-servers "Creating a directory under a volume fails (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<rye> karni, internal server error?
<vds> rye, we get a 405
<karni> rye: no, we're struggling with Method Not Found :<
<rye> vds, karni ah, no, boring. no oops
<karni> rye: I know :< vds has added more verbose logging to the server
<karni> too bad it's not oops
<vds> karni, what is funny is that I tweaked web_api_tool to return the headers, doing a PUT I get a 405 but PUT is one of the allowed method...
<karni> rye: vds: I broke my U1 yesterday after setting up local u1 instance - you mind giving me a hand how can I fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/594402/
<karni> vds: aha, so it's not client side.. that's the same thing I just posted as comment to the bug. I make a PUT, and get 405 though PUT is allowed
<rye> karni, does python ... import ubuntu_sso work?
<karni> rye: you tell me ;P
<karni> rye: I can only say we were setting up the server, upgrading, etc etc. And now it's broken :<
 * karni cries
<rye> karni, i keep a separate vm for the server environment and it is really awesome
<vds> karni, you miss ubuntu sso?
<rye> even though i want to build a lxc image
<karni> rye: yeah, I could do that. but I would have to set up developer envrironment from scratch, and we didn't have much time
<rye> vds, he has ubuntu_sso but... in a weird way
<karni> o_O
<rye> karni, what is your host system version?
<karni> rye: 10.04
 * fagan gives emacs a go for a week
<fagan> vds: is it ok if I bug you for emacs for a day while I get started
<mandel> Chipaca: look: http://www.java2s.com/Open-Source/Python/Windows/pyExcelerator/pywin32-214/win32/test/handles.py.htm
<vds> fagan, as long as I can help, every time you want!
<fagan> vds: cool thanks :)
<fagan> got to say emacs is completely different to vim in some ways
 * fagan spent 5 minutes trying to work out how the interface worked 
 * fagan stops using emacs 
<fagan> :D
<karni> fagan: XD
<fagan> karni: yeah I wanted to slap rms when I stopped :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> emacs ftw! :)
<fagan> morning duanedesign im back using vim
<fagan> :P
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> fagan: sounds like me and vim
<duanedesign> fagan: once you get used to one, it is hard to pick up the other
<fagan> duanedesign: well I just dont like how emacs looks
<fagan> vim at least I didnt expect much
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<fagan> dobey: ping?
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> \o
 * duanedesign is catching up on the Ubuntu One posts in the forums
<karni> ralsina_: one feedback question - when you first launch the app, you probably had to wait a moment/while for the volumes to start showing up. how did that feel, was it bareable? way to long? just ok?
<ralsina_> was ok, but I was on wifi
<karni> ralsina_: thanks! (we're changing policy here, moving to REST. you'll see the list almost immediately, but it won't be auto loading rest of the content before you view it for the first time)
<lisette> fagan: hi there
<fagan> hey lisette having any problems?
<fagan> lisette: ?
<lisette> fagan: just did a tiny bit of css, but every time i reopen the thingy, it seems to open the first style.. but I´ve uploaded the style (I think) I edited to U1 - Design work from Ivanka Majic  / Windows / CSS
<fagan> lisette: Ill have to see what you mean ill be up in a sec
<dobey> fagan: if that ping is about that links not opening correctly when banshee isn't already running, it's not getting fixed for 11.04 release
<fagan> dobey: nope this is a different thing
<fagan> :)
<ralsina_> lisette: cool, I can try that already
<fagan> I wanted to know what is the story with that app that shows the merge requests for specific projects
<fagan> dobey: ^
<dobey> it doesn't show it for specific projects
<dobey> it shows all merge proposals related to you
<fagan> dobey: then why is there a preferences thing
<fagan> (that gives the projects...etc(
<dobey> there isn't
<dobey> use trunk, not what's in the archive
<fagan> dobey: in the repo there is :)
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> where is the branch?
<dobey> lp:lptools
<fagan> dobey: thanks ill have some merges probably soonish
<dobey> por que?
<fagan> dobey: Id like to make it better
<fagan> a little bit
 * fagan wants to have some tools to make everything easier for himself
<dobey> so would i, but i haven't had any time to work on that stuff. what exactly do you think would make it 'better' ?
<fagan> dobey: well I havent tested the one in the branch but id love notifications and something in the messaging menu that lists the things needing review
<fagan> if you dont already have it done
<dobey> there is a separate tool that does notifications, although it isn't up to par with the treeview windowed app. and tedg has a branch that does some indicator integration, but i'm not sure it applies to trunk any more, and i'm not sure it's quite what i want, or what the messaging menu is intended to be used for
<fagan> dobey: just for the list being viewable on the fly and for the little blue thing to say there is something to do
<fagan> its actually pretty useful
<dobey> It's not a question of usefulness
<fagan> dobey: well its intended to be used for not having to open the app to get to the merge list
<fagan> and its intended to be like getting a nice notification of work to do really and a link to it
<fagan> since the thing does turn blue and you can get the link to the bug in the menu
<fagan> same as any other message
<fagan> but for merges
<fagan> *merges not the bug
<dobey> rye: ping
<dobey> CardinalFang: did you see my comment on your defer-dbus branch?
<CardinalFang> dobey, seen it.  I don't understand it yet.
<dobey> CardinalFang: it seems like Python is keeping the modified module in memory, and the test getting run later fails, because the previous tests didn't clean up properly.
<dobey> CardinalFang: it seems like the fail_if_called and pass_if_called in test_ubuntuone_pairing.py perhaps also need to be updated to deal with the argument changes for pair_with_ubuntuone (). though i'm surprised the pass_if_called actually seems to work as-is
<rye> dobey, pong
<dobey> rye: for the music library utf-8 issue, can you verify what charset encoding the page is using?
<rye> dobey, it uses utf-8, but based on what i dumped from the code the filename and the sting from the page are not quite the same
<dobey> rye: can you show those differences in the bug comment?
<rye> dobey, i have since emptied the /tmp folder I had the changes in; Once we are done with CouchDB authentication I will try to reproduce this
 * alecu hates the DBus python bindings
<dobey> alecu: what now?
<alecu> just weird behaviour. DBus errors that sometimes are not returned as errors, and a method published on the bus that mysteriously makes its process die
<dobey> not sure that's dbus-python but eh
<dobey> probably with dbus-python is that it's too easy to use
<dobey> and GDBus in Python is not so easy to use, afaict
<karni> CardinalFang: Have a minute? Want to shortly brainstorm.
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm thinking of using an IntentService now that we move to REST. Question is, how this will impact your photo-sync service needs. You mentioned you want to simplify some things?
<karni> CardinalFang: Ok. I'm *sure* we want to use IntentService. Now there's nothing (such as connection) keeping us with self-management of the service lifecycle. Let's let Android do it for us.
<CardinalFang> karni, I just need a way to call some code occasionally, or keep a process running with an Observer on a Cursor.
<karni> CardinalFang: do you want to keep it running even if the app is not running as well?
<karni> CardinalFang: (don't worry about calling the code, that's my part ;) )
<karni> CardinalFang: we could register an alarm for you, but would it be the same? IIRC you kept your Observer as long as my SyncDaemon was running, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: That's approximately as often as the app is on-going (possibly in foreground), before it is killed.
<karni> CardinalFang: I understand that how fast pics are synced depends on how often and long is your observer registered? If it's not on-going, it won't detect new pics before next run, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm thinking that a lightweight PhotoCatcher service particularly for your purposes is a good idea. STICKY one. Which starts on boot, after few minutes.
<alecu> dobey, I've managed to reproduce the "method published on the bus mysteriously makes its process die"
<CardinalFang> karni, if the user wants photos uploaded, then it should try to discover new photos not long after photos are taken.  Instant feedback would be best, but if you can schedule something to call a scanning function every so often.  ... Yes
<dobey> alecu: it's unclear to me what that means exactly :)
<alecu> dobey, and it looks like a python-dbus issue... let me show you.
<alecu> dobey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594493/
<alecu> oh, that won't fail.
<alecu> let me repaste
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594495/
<alecu> dobey, if I return an object path that does not start with "/" from a method that expects a "o" as return value, then the whole process dies
<alecu> it's been driving me nuts
<dobey> alecu: ok, sounds like you hit two bugs, one of which is your own :)
<karni> CardinalFang: Ha! I've got it. We make a default choice for the user, but let them change this behaviour as well in Settings. "Immediately after I take photos [service]" "Soon after I take photos [inexact alarms (Android recommended) with service]". Let's stick with PhotoCatcher service and implement inexact alarms when we're happy with the rest. How about that?
<karni> If somebody doesn't like the initial, persistent PhotoCatcher service, they can disable Photo sync alltogether (no sync for them).
<alecu> dobey, hahahah, yes.
<dobey> alecu: and i guess the other is that DBus doesn't return you an error when the service you're calling crashes in that case
<dobey> alecu: although i guess it does timeout
<dobey> since the service failed to return a value
<dobey> off to lunch
<fagan> ewwww if you click the folder in the u1cp over and over again it spawns crap loads of windows
<fagan> bug!
 * fagan can sort it on monday 
<dobey> fagan: stop clicking the button
<fagan> dobey: hah
<fagan> dobey: I got it on my computer because my computer is slow so I clicked it 3 times
<Chipaca> fagan: which folder?
<fagan> Chipaca: any foler
<fagan> folder
<fagan> click it over and over again and it keeps spawning
<Chipaca> fagan: fun!
<fagan> Chipaca: I just stay in on a friday night clicking that button its that fun :)
<dobey> yes, well. we can't fix that in the control panel
<fagan> dobey: well we can just have a var with what was the last thing that was open and im pretty sure you can poke something to check if its still open
<fagan> I know that there are other apps doing something to stop it
<dobey> fagan: actually, no, we can't
<fagan> dobey: hmmmmmm
<dobey> fagan: if you want to stop it, change your nautilus settings to spatial mode
<fagan> dobey: well I can avoid it since I know about it but still it probably shouldnt do it in the first place
<fagan> although its not exactly a high priority bug that needs to get fixed or loads of people will complain
<dobey> fagan: there is no current way to do it, other than to fix nautilus to be spatial mode by default
<dobey> we had this same issue with the old applet we had
<dobey> we couldn't fix it then, and we can't fix it now :-/
<fagan> ah ok
<fagan> I suppose its only really a bug in slow computers
 * fagan is on a msi wind so it happens 
<fagan> Anyway its 6PM so IRC is going off :P
<dobey> can i get some reviews please?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/libubuntuone/+activereviews :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: care to do some reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/libubuntuone/+activereviews ? they're all almost exactly the same patch, except for the lucid one where the changed code is oh so slightly different
<CardinalFang> dobey, sure, I'm game.
<CardinalFang> Ooo, encoding.  This is my field anyway.
<dobey> cool
<CardinalFang> dobey, is there any chance that filenames could have some other encoding than UTF-8?
<CardinalFang> I expected libxml to try UTF-8 by default, too.  Hrm.
<dobey> CardinalFang: maybe, but they would be broken on the web page as well, and that is a much harder issue to deal with. but i highly doubt it will happen
<dobey> libxml is dumb, i think it's doing ISO-8859-15 by default, because there's no encoding specified in the HTML
<dobey> so we have to pass in the right one
<CardinalFang> dobey, does no HTTP header say the encoding either?
<CardinalFang> That's overkill to code here, probably.  Just curious.
<CardinalFang> dobey, the right answer may be "who cares? UTF-8, bitches!".
<dobey> well "UTF-8 or the highway!" is the right answer
<dobey> CardinalFang: but libxml doesn't care about HTTP stuff, and getting all the HTTP bits out of webkit is a lot more work, when we control both sides of the fence already anyway
<CardinalFang> dobey, this is right.  All approved.
<dobey> hooray!
<dobey> CardinalFang: did you look at that issue with the desktopcouch tests any further? were you planning to make another upload to ubuntu?
<CardinalFang> dobey, I did.  I wanted to understand it better, but I'll just continue soon.  Yes, I hope to upload to Ubuntu.
<dobey> CardinalFang: ok, cool. if we want to get an upload in for release, it pretty much needs to be made asap (before monday)
<dobey> well i'm getting off of here. have a good weekend!
#ubuntuone 2011-04-16
<duanedesign> morning all
<adorilson> hi, folks
<adorilson> I have got " 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile' " on login
<adorilson> anybody has any idea?
<adorilson> I found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyDoIGetNoneTypeErrorWhenLoggingIn
<adorilson> but I'm don't behind proxy servers (I guess). I'm using ADSL connection
<zlobozel>  http://www.bsod.ro/ some geek quotes before the official opening
#ubuntuone 2011-04-17
<wimpunk> rye: I have a little fix for a ubuntuone script.  How do I send it to you?
<wimpunk> rye: I've pasted my patch in pastbin: http://pastebin.com/SnqzAXyn
#ubuntuone 2012-04-09
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!!!!
<mandel> gatox, I have tests for you to run!
<mandel> :P
<gatox> mandel, hi! give me the tests! :P
<mandel> gatox, they are here: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests
<gatox> mandel, do you enjoy your holidays?
<mandel> gatox, you need the ubuntuone-dev-tools stuff from last week
<mandel> gatox, yes I did, no computers and just internet connection on the phone, it was great :)
<mandel> gatox, if this works there is one thing to always remember, defer.maybeDefered(listener.soptListening)
<gatox> mandel, jejejee ok, let's see
<gatox> mandel, may it be that something is missing?? it says that there is no module "tx"
<mandel> gatox, remember to branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver and put it in the path :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh
<mandel> gatox, uhhhhh la chicas son guerreras!
<mandel> gatox, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdedFCz5Agk
<mandel> gatox, welcom to the spanish 80s music :P
<gatox> mandel, juazzzzzzzz
<gatox> mandel, well..... it's not so different from some 80 music from argentina
<mandel> gatox, we might be the root cause of that hehe
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> mandel, it seems that it was really cheap to do these kind of video clips jejee
<mandel> gatox, works?
<gatox> mandel, i'll restart and retry..... because i had the same 17 errors as always
<mandel> gatox, sure, can you run and let me see the output?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<mandel> gatox, give me my errors! :P
<gatox> mandel, always the same http://paste.ubuntu.com/921696/
<gatox> uhhhhh more errors now..... weird
<gatox> running it again
<mandel> gatox, ok
<gatox> mandel, no....... again the same errors..... now instead of 17 i have 96
<mandel> gatox, hm.. that is very very weird
<gatox> mandel, can we trust in my vm? :P
<mandel> gatox, yes.. I mean, in a way we can trust the error from the reactor
<mandel> gatox, I wonder.. is that vm very very slow when you use it?
<gatox> mandel, nop..... i don't use it too much..... except for running tests and executing u1....... but it's not slow
<mandel> gatox, this is going to sound evil.. but can you try to run the twisted tests on that machine :)
<mandel> ?
<gatox> mandel, i can try.......
 * mandel evil laughs 
<gatox> mandel, where is the repo? http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting a could not connect to http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/
<mandel> :(
<gatox> mandel, me too
<gatox> that's why i ask :P
<mandel> gatox, che, se fue todo a la mierda en twisted lol
<gatox> mandel, i'm not feeling really lucky here
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, we finally managed to close the reactor!
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> jejejejejjee
<gatox> mandel, so......... we should migrate to qthread now...... :P
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, no threads please..
<alecu> hello, all!
<ralsina> Good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hello gatox, what did I miss the last week? :-)
<ralsina> Looks like I can't connect to canonical IRC. Nice way to start the week
<gatox> ralsina, weird...... mmmmmm you miss my life changing decision ejejjej now i begin the morning doing exercise, more energy during the day.....
<gatox> ralsina, about work..... just bugs :P
<gatox> jje
<ralsina> gatox: good idea, don't start at 40, everything hurts at 40 ;-)
<ralsina> ok, switching to local quassel, brb
<alecu> gatox, I've just confirmed it. On linux, calling any method in SyncDaemonTool will start syncdaemon, even when .start() was not called before.
<gatox> alecu, right..... so, it's consistent in that way
<alecu> gatox, so, on windows it should do the same.
<gatox> alecu, so, the thing is.... the code is ok but it shouldn't start sd during u1sdtool -q?
<gatox> alecu, or i missing ssomething?
<alecu> gatox, "your branch fixes the bug, but the reality of the milanesa is that an instance of the SyncDaemonTool class should not start SD when it's created".
<alecu> gatox, so, if we fix that milanesa, your branch should not be needed.
<gatox> alecu, right
<alecu> gatox, but I still don't have a clear picture on how to fix this.
<gatox> alecu, so..... we should refactor the milanesa :P to start sd on start..... or when the user call the methods?
<alecu> gatox, you mean "start sd when the .start() method is called"?
<alecu> gatox, that's one option, yes.
<gatox> alecu, yep
<dobey> refactor the milanesa? like, make it so vegan types can eat it? milanesa sin pollo?
<gatox> dobey, never take out the meat.... put more meat :P
<nessita> alecu: SyncDaemonTool does not start a syncdaemon if is not running on linux (hola!)
<dobey> hehe
<gatox> alecu, should i start working in that and see how we can refactor that.... or do you want to analyze other options?
<alecu> nessita, if I call any method in a SyncDaemonTool instance on linux, an SD instance will be started.
<alecu> nessita, .start, or any other method too.
<nessita> alecu: hum, but the simple fact of creating an instance of SDT does not start it, no?
<nessita> alecu: and in windows it does
<alecu> nessita, no. And we have already established that :-)
<alecu> nessita, right.
<alecu> nessita, so: on linux, creating an instance of SyncDaemonTool will not start SD. But calling any method will.
<alecu> nessita, on windows, creating an instance will immediately start SD.
<nessita> ok, so my review was requesting that the simple fact of starting a SDT in windows will not start the service, to match linux behaviour
<gatox> alecu, right..... in windows we are having the problem on SDT __init__
<alecu> nessita, right: we need SDT not start on __init__. But we should also make it so calling every method should start it, to match linux.
<nessita> alecu: +1
<gatox> alecu, maybe this is wrong..... but.... can't we decorate the methods of sdt to start sd if necessary?
<alecu> gatox, sounds like a nice solution
<ralsina> good morning alecu, dobey, nessita!
<gatox> alecu, nice :D..... do you want me to do that? (in a different branch)
<alecu> gatox, perhaps in SyncDaemonToolProxy
<nessita> hola ralsina
<ralsina> nessita: I am still catching up on mail, will reply to yours in a bit
<alecu> hola ralsina!
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> did I miss anything interesting last week?
<dobey> hola ralsina
<alecu> gatox, so: I think we should not add a decorator to every method, but instead only add some smarts to SyncDaemonToolProxy.call_method
<gatox> alecu, sounds good
<gatox> alecu, ok, i'll start with that :D
<alecu> gatox, also, there's some interesting stuff in there too, like "_call_after_connection"
<gatox> alecu, yep
<alecu> gatox, so I think that some bits are already there, like waiting for the connection before calling. It should also start the self.client if it was not started.
<alecu> gatox, take a look there, and ping me if it does not make sense.
<gatox> alecu, ok
<joshuahoover> ralsina: win release update? :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: still catching up
<ralsina> joshuahoover: but I assume it's missing a bugfix or two :-/
<ralsina> briancurtin: you here already?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, typing up a response to that
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool :-)
<briancurtin> joshuahoover: i put together a release on friday that included a (kind of hacky) fix to allow the cloud-to-computer installation step to work properly, not sure what its status is with QA
<somethinginteres> Hi, I have just installed and updated Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2. I am trying to login to my Ubuntu One account and am being told the password I used to login to my PC no longer matches my login keyring or something to that effect. Ideas?
<dobey> did you install ubuntu on top of an exsiting ubuntu installation, and carry over your $HOME directory?
<somethinginteres> dobey: I installed over the top of a Debian install. Carrying over my $HOME from a separate partition
<dobey> ah
<dobey> and did you set up your user in the new install with a different password than you were using on the previous install?
<somethinginteres> dobey: yes, I did. Different password to my old user. Same name though.
<dobey> somethinginteres: you will have to unlock the keyring using the old password then. you should be able to change the keyring password in seahorse, to match your new login password, if you want it to unlock on login
<somethinginteres> dobey: Let me give that a go.
<somethinginteres> dobey: hmm, using the old password worked. Trying to change the "Login Keyring" password in Seahorse reports that the "original password" I entered (aka the correct old password from Debian) didn't match.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> that's odd
<dobey> if it worked to unlock it, it should work to change it
<somethinginteres> dobey: I'll have to investigate further if the problem arises elsewhere. Thanks for the fix in this case anyway. I'll look into it.
<gatox> alecu, i think it's done! :D.... i'll propose the branch now
<alecu> gatox, awesome!
<mandel> alecu, morning! I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases/+merge/99759 after your comments
<mandel> alecu, please take a look when possible
<alecu> mandel, sure, thanks!
<briancurtin> mandel: that's the branch which goes along with fixing SSO tests, right?
<mandel> briancurtin, yes, that is the one, I'm testing right now with gatox a fix required in the webserver
<mandel> briancurtin, if I can get this to work we should chat about jenkins automation etc..
<briancurtin> mandel: sounds good, let me know when you want to chat
<mandel> briancurtin, as soon this is fix we could chat on how it was fixed and what to do next :)
<briancurtin> mandel: cool, that would be useful. i could use a primer on the whole "dirty reactor" issue, what causes it, how to fix, etc
<mandel> briancurtin, exactly, is better to have this knowledge in more than one place in case I die at some point hehe
<ralsina> mandel: reading the mail from last week... why do we need a twisted web server?
<mandel> ralsina, because it is used to do a point to point test of the webclient, tests start a "webserver" and we retrieve data from it
<ralsina> mandel: and why not use something like SimpleHTTPServer?
<mandel> ralsina, that way we tests everything but don't go to the outside world for it, problem is, is leaving dirty reactors atm
<mandel> ralsina, dont know? alecu is there a particular reason for that ^ ?
<alecu> ralsina, mandel: SimpleHTTPServer is blocking. If we would use something like that in tests, we would need to run it in its own thread. And threads are evil :-)
<ralsina> alecu: ack
<mandel> alecu, +100000 for no threads :)
<alecu> mandel, there is in fact a way of telling trial
<alecu> sorry
<alecu> mandel, there is in fact a way of telling trial to not care about dirty reactors. But "dirty reactor" is just trial way of telling you that you left something without closing it.
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that trial has no way to know which "unclosed" bits belong to your main code, and which belong to your test.
<mandel> alecu, no worries, I think having dirty reactors is a good thing, I don't want tests that do not clean after them
<mandel> alecu, I think I got it working
<alecu> awesome
<mandel> alecu, funny thing, is just gatox vm the only reliable way to get the dirty reactors.. he must have touched something hehe
<gatox> mandel, stop blaming me! :P
<dobey> threads are not evil
<dobey> bad code is evil
<dobey> and you don't need threads to write broken code :)
<ralsina> dobey: code that uses threads is 90% f the time bad and evil
<dobey> ralsina: 90% of programmers are crappy programmers :)
<ralsina> dobey: haha, Sturgeon's law at work :-)
<mandel> dobey, excuse, just 90% of me is a bad programmer, the rest is an ok programmer!
<dobey> heh
<somethinginteres> is the bug of having duplicate devices in the "Devices" tab still a thing in 12.04?
<mandel> gatox, do you know anything about that^
<dobey> somethinginteres: "bug" ?
<gatox> somethinginteres, mandel i haven't seen that
<dobey> somethinginteres: it is possible to have duplicate devices, yes, but i don't think it's a "bug"
<somethinginteres> dobey: I just remember emailing support a while ago and they said it was a "glitch" they were working on.
<dobey> somethinginteres: ok, i don't know about that.
<dobey> rye, duanedesign: ^^ do you know aobut that?
<ralsina> dobey, gatox, alecu, briancurtin, urbanape: standup in 7'
<briancurtin> ack
<gatox> ralsina, ack
 * rye is reading
<rye> somethinginteres: are there duplicate entries in https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines
<duanedesign> somethinginteres: i have not had that happen in quite awhile. Not sure what the 'official' status is though
<dobey> there is a bug in rhythmbox/libubuntuone/rhythmbox-ubuntuone that can result in the local token being removed from the keyring (but the entry remains on the server), which will be fixed in an update tomorrow
<dobey> (is already fixed in nightlies)
<dobey> but outside of that, i don't know of any current bugs that would cause the same issue. only way would be to delete the token locally yourself.
<rye> dobey: yeah, but the info about the tokens is coming from the server... so if it is duplicating locally then that's basically a reauthorization
<dobey> rye: yes, the list in the control panel is from the server. the problem happens when the token gets removed from local keyring, and not from the server
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<gatox> alecu, urbanape ?
<dobey> thisfred, nessita?
<briancurtin> urbanape is on vacation this week
<gatox> dobey, nessita is on rotation
<dobey> ah right
<ralsina> DONE: nothing, email catchup TODO: perf.reviews, tech leads call, catchup, some IRL QA of latest windows build, whatever is needed BLOCKED: well, there is a *pile* of mail still to read/answer/delete/burn/forget/tatoo on my forearm
<ralsina> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: firewall exceptions added to installer, fixed cloud-to-computer in a hacky way, created a new windows installer
<briancurtin> TODO: fix some read-only/read-write differences by trying out the winsys package, get tests green!
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<alecu> me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Kind of fix this one: Bug #824574 (but the fix present another issue... looking at that). Worked on Bug #907479.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with #907479. Start with Bug #973830.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 824574 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "QT UI scroll bar overlaps list area bottom border" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824574
<gatox> mandel, go
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907479 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907479
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973830 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Error after removing current device" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973830
<mandel> DONE: Easter holidays. Update dev-tools branch that is up for review. Fixes more tests with the help of gatox.
<mandel> TODO: Get all sso tests work, propose mp then talk with briancurtin on how to move with jenkins.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no.. besides debugging
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #969262, started u1db packaging
<dobey> λ TODO: finish bug #968555, finish u1db packaging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 969262 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) "Error while getting credentials: The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/24' object does not exist" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969262
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: national holidays and weekend, catching up with mail
<alecu> TODO: reviews, first techleads call, SD bugs
<alecu> NEXT: ?
<thisfred> me
<gatox> thisfred, go
<thisfred> DONE: tracked down segfault
 * ralsina forgot thisfred and mandel! This is already going to hell! ;-)
<thisfred> TODO: finish split words mapping
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no more
<mandel> ralsina, wait what? you forgot about us.. mal.. muy mal? :P
<ralsina> mandel: I just came back frm vacations, have not got my brain started yet
<mandel> hehehe
<dobey> ralsina: have you tried ether? it's a great starting fluid
<ralsina> dobey: have any online ether providers? ;-)
<ralsina> ok, comments!
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: have you had any progress on the jenkins area?
<thisfred> # XXX: add comments
<mandel> ralsina, I just ran the tests on gatox evil machine and I got 19 error in the TxWebclient implementation which is no clean, that is an easy thing to fix son in a few mins I'll ask him to try again
<ralsina> mandel: awesome
<briancurtin> ralsina: i got hung up most of last week trying to get windows ready. i ended up having to propose a hacky little branch for an issue elopio found during install
<mandel> ralsina, if that is ok, then we can start merging the fixes and see if the all pass in jenkins :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool, let's launch that thing
<gatox> mandel, my machine obviusly hate you
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: so, after it works on gatox's box we start on jenkins?
<briancurtin> ralsina, mandel: yes sir. i'm working right now on trying a new approach to solving the read-only/read-write problem (wanted to do it last week) that will hopefully solve some of the test failures on windows with files not being found/accessible
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<mandel> briancurtin, that is great! 'cause I think that those tests did fail on jenkins
<dobey> need lunch, bbiab
<briancurtin> mandel: its more than just the specific ro/rw tests, too. on u1client i get a bunch of tests that almost always fail trying to access tritcask files
<mandel> briancurtin, oh, is that because the path is too long?
<briancurtin> mandel: hm, i don't think so, but i'll look into that possiblity. i don't have the traceback handy but i seem to remember it being for access
<mandel> briancurtin, take a look on that, I know that tritcask does not use the \\?\ trick which means that the length of the path is a problem
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: we had tons of times "filename too long" in tritcask tests, and verterok had made them shorter
<ralsina> but I suppose it all depends on *where* you are running the tests, of course
 * gatox goes to buy some food...... brb!
<ralsina> alecu: no tech leads call, but I would like a short mumble with you in about 30'?
<alecu> ralsina, sure!
<alecu> ralsina, so, there's no tech leads call today?
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> ack
<ralsina> alecu: not enough people available, strong case of the mondays, high probability of meteorite showers, etc.
<alecu> lols
<mandel> briancurtin, ping
<briancurtin> mandel: pong
<mandel> briancurtin, can you grab lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver put it in you path and run the tests for lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests ?
<mandel> briancurtin, gatox evil machine is having lunch :(
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, i'll let you know in a few minutes
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<mandel> alecu, ping
<briancurtin> mandel: the first run passed :) i'll run a few times and see if it's all ok
<mandel> alecu, we have an issues with the txweb.WebClient in its current implementation because it leaves the tcp.Client behind after the requests, got any idea?
<mandel> briancurtin, great!
<dobey> mandel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/+bug/972366/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 972366 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "Provide a twited web server implementation" [Medium,In progress]
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> mandel, is it using http/1.1?
<mandel> dobey, hm.. I don't know how to rephrase that, the issue is that we have a mocked webserver in the tests that does not clean the resources correctly
<mandel> alecu, let me check
<mandel> alecu, it uses the default http.HTTPClient which in 1.0
<mandel> form http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/8.1.0/api/twisted.web.http.HTTPClient.html
<mandel> s/form/from
<briancurtin> mandel: the tests passed 5 times in a row, so i think you win
<mandel> briancurtin, I win in your machine and mine, gatox one thinks a diff way..
<briancurtin> that's because it's run by the green alien on the cover
<gatox> jejeje
<alecu> gatox, does your "windows machine from hell" have the proxy settings enabled while running the tests?
<gatox> i think not.... checking.......
<gatox> alecu, nop
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> mandel, so, we should probably redefine the "Webclient.shutdown" method in txweb, so it calls self.connector.disconnect() or something.
<mandel> alecu, I'm done that, in briancurtin machine does the trick on gatox it does not since we have to wait for it to really really disconnect
<mandel> alecu, so we get back to the issue realted with the 3 deferreds
<alecu> mandel, right. We should really be using that for every webclient test that creates a fake webserver.
<alecu> mandel, I don't know how much of a change all of that is.
<mandel> alecu, so the deal is the following, on glib and qtnetwork we just ensuring that the webserver is correctly cleaned does the trick because the webclient leaves nothing in the reactor, the tx implementation does, which means that there is no solution for all of them
<mandel> alecu, if you look at the diff of lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver you will see the fix that ensures that qt and glib are correctly cleaned
<mandel> alecu, and lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests will be with the tcpactivations fixed too
<mandel> alecu, all those are based on using lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver
<alecu> mandel, we should not be doing this: self.connections.append(connection)
<alecu> mandel, because those "connections" may be long finished
<mandel> alecu, that has been written in desperation mode :(
<alecu> mandel, oh, ok.
<mandel> alecu, those are the only tests failing in gatox machine
<mandel> alecu, for just those tests I'd need to patch the server side, the client side and wait for the deferreds to be called, which means that we cannot reuse the parent test case class, not that I'm to worried about that to be honest
<alecu> mandel, and does that work?  I mean, the "c.disconnect()" ?
<mandel> alecu, no, it does not
<alecu> mandel, perhaps shutdown is not being called on cleanup?
<mandel> alecu, it is, I pdb into it
<alecu> damn.
<mandel> alecu, I know how to fix it, but by rewriting the entire test for that, which I think is not a good idea because it would be optimum to use the same tests for all webclients and not have the tx implementation to be diff
<alecu> mandel, how would those tests differ?
<alecu> mandel, can you write just one?
<mandel> alecu, sure, give me some time, the hard stuff is the setup :)
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel> I've got to do some errands
<mandel> will be back in 5 min
<mandel> alecu, briancurtin, gatox, ralsina I'm a little block and close to EOD, I'm going to walk the dog to see if I get some ideas
<briancurtin> mandel: enjoy
<gatox> alecu, not done.... i've fighting all this time with something really weird, that if i don't call the connect on the __init__ some stuff stays in None... i'm trying to fix that yet..... just a heads up
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<alecu> gatox, ok
<gatox> creating an installer everytime you want to test something in a branch....... FUN NOT
<ralsina> gatox: yes, we should make it work from sources again, but it's a pain
<ralsina> gatox: not being able to execute .py files == sucks :-/
<gatox> ralsina, no, it's not that..... the problem is that is only reproducible with the installer...... i'm just testing stuff from u1-client
<ralsina> gatox: oh. Really?
<ralsina> gatox: :-(
<gatox> ralsina, yapppp..... that's why is reallyyyyyy slow to test this and see if it breaks anything else (like now :P)
<dobey> why is there an ubuntuone/platform/windows/pyinotify.py in ubuntuone-client? :(
<dobey> anyone?
<beuno> dobey, I'll take "Things thathappen while drunk" for $100
<gatox> dobey, i assume that it is there to "simulate" the same behaviour in windows, that pyinotify does in linux
<gatox> and probably you would import something like: from u1.platform import pyinotify..... and is going to be valid for windows and linux
<dobey> oh, i guess it's MIT
<gatox> dobey, mit?
<dobey> license
<gatox> ah
<ralsina> Have to do school run, will be back in a bit
<gatox> ack
<briancurtin> anyone have a tip on where would be the best place to shorten file paths for tests? these tritcask ones are too long, and it looks like they're already shortened from some place (eg some test names in the path look to be cut off)
<dobey> briancurtin: this is on windows i presume?
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah
<dobey> how long are the paths if they're ending up as too long?
<briancurtin> dobey: the one i'm looking at is 266 long. 255 is max
<dobey> briancurtin: hrmm. that is pretty long, yeah. do you have a long branch nick for your branch or something?
<briancurtin> dobey: ah yeah, i guess the path leading into the test folder is kind of long. i could restructure things a bit and save some chars and see if i can keep it consistently under
<dobey> briancurtin: well, you are lucky that you get to use 255 chars. no unix sockets
<ralsina> briancurtin: ask verterok, but there is a magical constant that makes tritcask's filenames shorter on tests (within reason ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i did have a kind of long path leading up to the branch so that might save me for a bit, but i'll check with him and see for the future
<verterok> ralsina,  the "magic" value is in the base testcase...let me check
<verterok> briancurtin: ^
<verterok> briancurtin, ralsina: tmpdir property in contrib/testing/testcase.py @ line 303
<briancurtin> verterok: cool, thanks!
<gatox> ok..... eod here...... this is almost working.... almost! i'll keep working on this bug tomorrow! see you!
<dobey> wow it's 1610 already here :-/
<consindo> How does Ubuntu One deal with conflicts?
<beuno> consindo, it renames the files to .conflict
<salgado> .u1conflict, no?
<consindo> If we're adding sync in to our app, would it be possible for the data to be sent off to an external server to be merged and then saved to Ubuntu One?
<beuno> consindo, pretty sure you could yes
<consindo> Ok, does Ubuntu One store revisions of files?
<beuno> consindo, not at the moment, no
<aquarius> consindo, heya
<aquarius> sorry
<aquarius> consindo, was afk briefly :)
<aquarius> consindo, so, there are two ways we could look at nitro syncing with U1
<aquarius> consindo, I've been looking at the nitro code, and adding a new storage backend is just a case of providing my own $.jStorage implementation, yes?
<consindo> aquarius, yes
<dobey> what is nitro?
<aquarius> dobey, task manager. See nitrotasks.com
<aquarius> consindo, so, there are two approaches that can be taken for storing data in Ubuntu One
<dobey> this screams u1db
<aquarius> consindo, the existing file sync, which is what you'd use to sync your documents and photos and so on with all your machines -- this is good for things like photos and documents and music, but for rapidly changing conflicting data it's not ideal
<aquarius> consindo, the second approach is u1db, the Ubuntu One synced database
<aquarius> consindo, http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/2011/12/22/u1db-technical-preview-release-tell-us-what-you-think/ is a summary of the preview release of u1db
<aquarius> consindo, I was planning on sitting down today and writing a u1db backend for nitro, but I saw that you're already working on some other sort of syncing mechanism yourselves, and so I wanted to chat it over with you
<aquarius> consindo, u1db is designed for this sort of data; conflicts are handled properly, the data is synced on your command, only the changes are sent, you can have revision history if you want it, it's JSON-based and usable from any language, and so on :)
<aquarius> consindo, and it means that you don't have to invent your own syncing thing and deal with all the corner cases :)
<dobey> *please* choose the u1db
<thisfred> it farts rainbows
<dobey> basically
<aquarius> consindo, there's a standalone u1db server, too, so if people wanted they could run their own nitro sync server; I know some people prefer running their own services to using a cloud account that comes with their machine
<consindo> consindo, great! What about people that don't want to use Ubuntu one?
<consindo> aquarius, Mac Users etc
<aquarius> consindo, see the last thing about the standalone u1db server; if someone doesn't want to use Ubuntu One they can happily run their own server if that's what they like doing
<thisfred> aquarius: the only man that can reply faster than his own shadow :)
<consindo> aquarius, So we can add in some code to merge data?
<aquarius> consindo, u1db isn't platform-specific; you can have an Ubuntu One account (and therefore u1db storage) whichever platform you're on. Ubuntu One's on Windows, Ubuntu, Android, iOS, coming to the Mac...
<aquarius> and you don't need to use U1 file sync to use u1db
<aquarius> consindo, indeed you can add code to merge data. If someone makes conflicting edits to a task list (say, on two different machines) you can get both versions from u1db, and then logic in nitro itself can merge those edits, or ask the user, or choose one, whichever you prefer
<aquarius> and a web-based Nitro can connect to the user's U1 account and show their tasks exactly as a desktop version can
<consindo> aquarius, there's a bunch of people asking for different forms of sync. I guess we could add in other service as well
<consindo> e.g Dropbox, Google Tasks
<aquarius> consindo, that's up to you, of course. If there's a swappable back end then people could write many different syncing things
<aquarius> that sounds like a lot of work to me, but it's not my project ;)
<aquarius> Ubuntu One file sync does what Dropbox does, so you *could* implement nitro syncing on top of it, but u1db is better because it's designed for this sort of thing and file syncing isn't (conflicts are more of a problem, because you end up having to store your tasks in many separate files, or have *really* complex merging logic)
<aquarius> but as I say you could build this on top of Ubuntu One file sync if you wanted -- and again, a web version of Nitro could happily read those task files and present the user's tasks exactly as the desktop app does (and a mobile app would of course work the same way)
<consindo> aquarius, u1db is still a technical preview - any idea when it'll be ready?
<dobey> consindo: we'll have packages in PPA soon. i don't know when aquarius will have the JS implementation ready though.
<aquarius> consindo, ah, now that's the question I was expecting you to ask :) We're still working on the full-on Ubuntu One server implementation, but the standalone server already exists and works fine (so it can be developed against that -- and you'd want to develop against that anyway)
<aquarius> consindo, in terms of client libraries, the Python one already exists (so you can have $.jStorage proxy gets and sets back to Python, as you have now), and I'm midway through writing a native JavaScript implementation (so you wouldn't need the Python at all)
<dobey> well i'd think he'd want to develop with a JS API, not python (or C) :)
<thisfred> C is also 95% done
<consindo> aquarius, Yeah, we would want to use a JS API not a python one. The Mac OSX version will be done in Objective-C.
<aquarius> consindo, I'd be interested in helping to port nitro to u1db, but since I saw that you guys are working on syncing I wanted to see what your plans were so as we fit together :)
<consindo> aquarius, We were planning on using node.js + redis. Does u1db have a REST api?
<aquarius> consindo, it does indeed
<aquarius> consindo, the advantage with using u1db is that you guys don't necessarily have to spend your lives sysadminning a popular server and can concentrate on making a fantastic tasks app
<aquarius> consindo, but as I say that's up to you, of course. :)
<consindo> aquarius, I don't think people will even trust us with their data - We're still students.
<aquarius> consindo, another advantage :)
<aquarius> consindo, if they're storing data in their personal cloud then it's still *their* data; you don't have to worry about how to handle data export, what to do about data from other countries, etc, etc
<aquarius> We do that, so you don't have to :)
<consindo> aquarius, u1db sounds like a great idea. We'll play around with it and hopefully we'll be able to use it =)
<consindo> I think the advantages outweigh the disadvantages
<dobey> yay u1db
<aquarius> consindo, excellent. How can I help?
<dobey> finish the JS implementation! :)
<consindo> aquarius, we have to finish our merging code first. If we run into any problems we'll contact you.
<consindo> We'll probably end up using the REST Api
<aquarius> consindo, cool. Keep me up to date :)
<aquarius> consindo, happy to have a call or whatever to talk it over in more detail
<consindo> aquarius, I haven't used Ubuntu one file sync since 2010. Is it much faster now?
<dobey> consindo: you'll probably want to use the JS API, as it will use HTML5 storage, and things will "just work" while offline, and you won't have to deal with having to manage your own local storage implementation for it, and all that.
<aquarius> consindo, it's much faster now, indeed
<dobey> i however, need to run. have a good evening all
<aquarius> consindo, yeah, the way u1db works (the JS version, at least) is that it stores the data in localStorage, and then you tell it "sync" whenever you want, and it syncs with the server -- so the u1db implementation itself talks to the REST API, and you always have a local copy of the data to work with
<consindo> aquarius, Has the JS API even been started?
<aquarius> so everything's fine ofline
<aquarius> ya, it's started; I'm working my way through the test suite implementing it :)
<consindo> aquarius, thanks. We'll try and finish our merging code in the next few days =)
<aquarius> consindo, cool!
<consindo> stayradiated, Is there anything else?
<consindo> aquarius, I think we're fine. Thanks!
<aquarius> excellent. Nice to meet you both :)
#ubuntuone 2012-04-10
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I have been waiting for your evil machine :)
<gatox> mandel, jejeejej i know
<mandel> gatox, you know which branches to use?
<mandel> gatox, would be lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver and lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests
<gatox> mandel, yep
<gatox> mandel, pulling and testing
<mandel> gatox, thx, I added a wrapper factory that keeps track of all alive connections and removes them at the end by killing the transport, I really hope that it does the trick
<gatox> mandel, i run it a couple of times.... and i get always the same failures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/923135/
<mandel> gatox, witch revno of ubunutone-dev-tools do you have?
<gatox> mandel, i'm using de mocked-webserver revno 75
<mandel> gatox, ok, so that did not work when the factory is used as a client factory..
<mandel> gatox, dammed, why doesn't it fail in my machine..
<gatox> mandel, it's really weird
<ralsina>  good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> ok, time for me to go for lunch and take an aspiring.. HTTPClientFactory calls the transport.loseconnection after the deferred is called and that means that we have a connection left there when we leave the test..
 * mandel hates this twisted at times..
<gatox> mandel, me too :P
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> what the heck
<ralsina> There is a reason why twisted is not called straightforward, you know.
<dobey> is it 2012 or 1982?
<ralsina> dobey: let me check... are we invading islands? No: 2012!
<dobey> 21 Jump Street, Three Stooges, Vacation, and Amazon tells me there's new Bonnie Raitt
<ralsina> dobey: that's a combination of 60s and 90s, so probably it's 1978 or so.
 * ralsina checks to see if we are winning any world cups.... no, not that either.
<dobey> 90s?
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<ralsina> dobey: 21 jump street ran from 1987 to 1991. I thught it was later.
<ralsina> gatox: what's working?
<gatox> ralsina, jejee the problem that i was having with twisted, the client connection when its needed only for ipc, not opening sd for u1sdtool -q and so :P
<ralsina> gatox: nice
<gatox> yeah!
<alecu> ralsina, I'm getting an error while running nessita's last branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923265/
<alecu> ralsina, do you know if I'm missing anything?
<dobey> yay, i love useless stack traces :(
<nessita> alecu: hi there. Looks odd, will re-check in a few minutes.
<ralsina> alecu: looking
<ralsina> alecu: looks like a missing humanize call
<alecu> ralsina, right. I thought that my env may be screwed since tests passed both for you and nessita.
<nessita> alecu: do you have nightlies up to date?
<ralsina> alecu: and did you merge trunk?
<briancurtin> ralsina: would you mind a few minutes to look this over? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-windows-installer/909389-firewall-exception/+merge/101137
<ralsina> briancurtin: sure!
<alecu> ralsina, I did merge trunk. nessita I updated nightlies yesterday, but this also fails if I point PYTHONPATH to sso and u1c trunk
<briancurtin> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/c2c-loading/+merge/101246 could also use a look. it's a simple "fix" to move along with windows release - it fixes the Cloud To Computer page
<alecu> briancurtin, do we have a bug for the TODO in your branch?
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1 on the fw exception (tricky stuff about the paths as usual on bitrock)
<briancurtin> alecu: we don't, but i'll make one
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am not happy about merging c2c-loading
<alecu> briancurtin, please, and add the number to the TODO, and I'll approve.
<ralsina> briancurtin: we could add it as a release-patch but if we put that in trunk, we break it on Linux where it works
<alecu> ralsina, good point
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm not really happy about it either, and don't know about the linux side of it. keeping it as a release patch would work for me to at least get it moving along
<briancurtin> so should i reject the merge proposal, create the bug, and do it as a release patch?
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, let's do that.
<briancurtin> writing up the bug now
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, reject the mp, and we manually merge it
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/openssl-except/+merge/101308 last one :)
<ralsina> dobey: I don't believe you :-)
 * mandel back
<ralsina> dobey: you are not deleting the authors in some files
<ralsina> dobey: lines 605, 638, 671 and so on
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not deleting the authors in any files?
<ralsina> dobey: ok, since you were updating copyrights...
<ralsina> dobey: thought you may as well update to the current guideline
<ralsina> dobey: but it's ok either way
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> ah. i didn't remove the Authors lines in any of these branches. but I will happily do that in the future. Author lines in the comment heading are super annoying
<dobey> cool
<ralsina> dobey: should be easy to automate, remove any line that has ^#.*@canonical\.com in it :-)
<ralsina> HAHA, if you put a comment that is two spaces and try to send as approve, launchpad ooopses
<dobey> nice
<mandel> gatox, ping!
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, evil machine is required :)
<gatox> mandel, i know.....
<mandel> gatox, hehehe you feel like a tool :P
<mandel> gatox, is here: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests/
<gatox> mandel, i'm taking note of this..... your assistance will required in the near future jejejej
<mandel> gatox, attempting to remember the protocol used by the HTTPClientProtocol and force a lose connection in a clean up from the client side :)
<mandel> gatox, I know.. tic for tac :P
<gatox> mandel, which mockserver should i use?? the one from junk or the branch?
<mandel> gatox, junk please, so I see the stupid prints :)
<gatox> okas
<gatox> CONGRATULATIONS  mandel !! all the tests pass, and i've run them several times
<mandel> hurray!
<mandel> tests on windows are fixed!!!!
<briancurtin> three cheers to mandel
<mandel> if someone does something again to them I'll swim to their country and kill them with a spoon, no joking!
<mandel> briancurtin, thx! I'll clean the code a little so I can get reviews and we can move to automate things with jenkins :)
<gatox> jejejejejee
<gatox> BBC news: "a spanish programmer die in the middle of the atlantic ocean"
<gatox> jejejejee
<mandel> gatox, with the state of the country right now, it would be a surprise :P
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina> gatox, mandel, alecu, thisfred, dobey, briancurtin, urbanape: standup in 6' (who did I forget this time?)
<thisfred> you forgot Harry
<ralsina> OMG! Harry!
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> alecu, thisfred dobey urbanape ?
<briancurtin> urbanape is on vacation
<thisfred> me
<gatox> briancurtin, ahhhh right
<thisfred> DONE: u1db split_words mapping u
<thisfred> ahh
<alecu> me
<ralsina> gatox: go, dobey is last
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Bug #907479 (opening syncdaemon only when it's necessary). Test in linux: OK, fixing tests on windows.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the tests for #907479 and keep working in the other branchs pending.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907479 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool -q should not start syncdaemon when syncdaemon is not running" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907479
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: testing installer, fighting with readonly tests and setup
<briancurtin> TODO: giving readonly a break for this half day, building a script that will take care of the manual steps of installer building
<briancurtin> NOTE: today is a half day for me, i have to leave in 2 hours
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Fixed all tests on windows for ubuntu-sso-client.
<mandel> TODO: Clean the branches a little (lint, comments, remove debugging prints), propose, beg for reviews. Talk with brian about automation.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: caught up, did some reviews, did some IRL testing of windows release candidate. TODO: try to get the windows release out after the linux release, see if I can fix the "remove local device and everything breaks" bug  BLOCKED: feeling kinda sore-throaty NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: u1db split_words mapping in C TODO: refactoring u1db index mappings and extending test suite BLOCKED: no NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: sifted thru SD bugs, started with security bug updates
<alecu> TODO: mumble with ralsina, security bug
<alecu> NEXT:
<alecu> EOM?
<ralsina> crap, security bug
<ralsina> dobey?
<ralsina> alecu: let me call you on the phone, mumble is working strange
<dobey> oops
<dobey> me
<dobey> λ DONE: finish bug #968555, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, uploads, SRUs, finish u1db packaging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 968555 could not be found
<thisfred> mandel: you introduced bzr pipelines to the team right?
<thisfred> I am trying to use them, but have some problems
<thisfred> mainly pushing fails
<thisfred> and lp doesn't pick up on the prereq branches
<thisfred> the two may be related
<mandel> thisfred, may I see the error you are getting and the commands used?
<thisfred> mandel, whenever I push, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923429/
<thisfred> maybe I need to set bzr locations differently?
<mandel> thisfred,  have you done a bzr sync-pipeline first?
<thisfred> to work around, I used bzr push lp:~thisfred/project/branch
<thisfred> mandel: possibly not
<mandel> thisfred, do that using the first pipe and pointing to lp
<thisfred> when do I do that? when starting the pipeline
<mandel> thisfred, so, you did a reconfigure-pipeline, right?
<thisfred> or whenever I need to push?
<mandel> thisfred, first time you sync, after that you can use push
<thisfred> mandel: ok, awesome. Yeah I did reconfigure-pipeline
<thisfred> guess that was the one step missing
<mandel> thisfred,  :)
<thisfred> thx!
<mandel> thisfred, try that and let me know if it fixed the problem
<thisfred> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/923437/
<thisfred> but that could be because those branches were pushed manually already?
<mandel> thisfred, bzr sync-pipeline lp:~thisfred/u1db/c-mappings
<thisfred> oh ok
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/101396
<dobey> and i am off to get some lunch. bbiab :)
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, can you give me a hand with a problem I have with the time checker tests?
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<mandel> alecu, so, the main problem I have is that if I change the url from http://localhost:portnum to http://127.0.0.1:portnum the tests fail with a HTTP Error 504: Gateway Time-out
<mandel> alecu, do you know why?
<mandel> alecu, I wanted to remove the need of using localhost if the mockwebserver returns the ip address
<alecu> mandel, can you point me at the branch?
<mandel> alecu, sure, give me a sec to push it
<alecu> mandel, I'm not quite understanding which url you are referring to
<mandel> alecu, in lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests revno 957 you will see there is a todo in ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_common.py
<mandel> alecu, that branch depends on lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver
<alecu> mandel, awesome, I'll take a look now.
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<mandel> alecu, in any case I can just pass locahost and get it working, it seems that using the ip address just makes it fail on linux..
<mandel> gatox, ping!
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel> gatox, I made some changes in the brach, it was mainly renaming, but can you check in your machine?
<gatox> mandel, okkkkkkk
<gatox> mandel, pull only fix-activation?
<mandel> gatox, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-fix-activation-tests and lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver
<gatox> mandel, okas
<gatox> mandel, bad news :S
<mandel> gatox, tell me, If I broke them I can revert :)
<gatox> mandel, the 13 tests failures are back
<mandel> gatox, let me revert the changes
<gatox> okas
<ralsina> Lunch time!
<alecu> mandel, the 504 error is a very odd one.
<alecu> mandel, do you happen to have proxies enabled when running those tests?
<mandel> alecu, no, and it gets fixed by removing the ip for localhost
<mandel> alecu, I need to go (rugby) will be back later to char about it, nevertheless I've proposed the branhces that fix the tests
<alecu> mandel, I'm running the tests on linux, with 127.0.0.1, and all pass :-/
<mandel> alecu, weird.. the fail in mine, wtf?
<alecu> mandel, that "504" error really sounds like something a proxy would return.
<mandel> alecu, I know.. I was very puzzled..
<alecu> mandel, for instance: http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E504_es.html
<mandel> alecu, I read the same page :)
<alecu> mandel, it's the top hit for 504 gateway timeout!
<mandel> alecu, I need to go, people are waiting, I'll be back and will try to find what is going on
<mandel> alecu, good news are, tests are fixed and up for reviews \o/
<mandel> all, I need to go, last week of rugby, laters!
<alecu> mandel, awesome, have a good time.
<dobey> maybe i should just turn off spell checking in firefox
<dobey> so yeah
<dobey> can someone please review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/101396 ?
<dobey> hmm, where's nessita?
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ do i need to do all the releases that nessita normally handles, as well?
<briancurtin> i'm out of here for my half-day, see everyone tomorrow
 * alecu runs to the bank, and for some errands.
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but alecu will give you a hand
<ralsina> dobey: sadly he doesn't have upload rights
<ralsina> dobey: I got the review
<dobey> will be a lot of reviews coming soon
<ralsina> dobey: when did oauth.c oauth.h get deleted? I don't recall that branch
<dobey> ralsina: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/libubuntuone/trunk/revision/150
<dobey> didn't you review that branch?
<dobey> ah no
<dobey> gatox_brb and thisfred did
<thisfred> I always approve any deletion
<ralsina> dobey: ok, approving then!
<ralsina> people, I feel like crap (fever, sore throat), so I am kinda slow today. Dobey, I will do your reviews, gatox, I just gave you the bug I was working on. I am taking some ibuprofen to see if that helps.
<gatox> ack
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> alecu, cancel ping
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu-sso-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/101427
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<ralsina> dobey: got it
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<gatox> alecu, if you can, please, review this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/syncdaemon-q/+merge/100984
<dobey> gatox: nessita will need to review it
<dobey> or finish reviewing it
<gatox> dobey, yes, i know..... but i would like that alecu review it too, because i discuss part of the implementationn with him
<dobey> ok
<dobey> meh
<dobey> why do we have tests that depend on locale :(
<tgall_foo> urbanape, ping
<dobey> tgall_foo: he's away this week
<dobey> tgall_foo: so you probably won't have much luck poking him on IRC. :)
<tgall_foo> ahh thanks dobey
<tgall_foo> knocked off a number of bugs from the iOS ubuntuone Files app, figured it'd be great to talk to him see what all might be helpful
<gatox> ralsina, if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/current-device-removed/+merge/101432
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> thanks
<ralsina> out on errands, will be back in 20/30 minutes
<alecu> gatox, pong
<gatox> alecu, no, i made a cancel ping :P
<gatox> alecu, but if you can, i would like that you review the branch about the connect sd
<alecu> gatox, reviewing, yes.
<alecu> gatox, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUFR2j7PCbk&feature=youtu.be&t=1h38m47s
<gatox> alecu, you are awesome!!!!!
<gatox> jejejeje
<alecu> gatox, I still need to find the part where I show up :P
<gatox> alecu, don't you have it??
<alecu> gatox, the youtube link I pasted is the full movie, and I know that at 1h38m47s my name shows up onscreen.... but I can't recall at what part of the film my face shows up, if at all :-)
<alecu> gatox, I'm just another extra with a lot of zombie makeup on.
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, great
<gatox> eod here!! see you tomorrow people
<gatox> alecu, if you have a minute.... please review this really small branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/current-device-removed/+merge/101432
<gatox> byeeeee
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> haha
<dobey> plaga zombie
<dobey> ralsina: do we need that branch of diego's, in the release?
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's a good bugfix
<ralsina> dobey: there is one other release, right? But it won't be able to go in that one?
<dobey> ralsina: today is 3.0.0
<ralsina> dobey: so, no more releases
<ralsina> right, I missed last week's!
<dobey> ralsina: there are no more releases before ubuntu 12.04
<ralsina> dobey: It would be nice to have it
<dobey> though we may be able to SRU things if we need to
<ralsina> dobey: what's your opinion? It's a quite visible bug :-/
<dobey> well it's a small enough change
<ralsina> ok, let's do it
<dobey> if it fixes it, land it and we'll get it in
<ralsina> dobey: it's missing one review
<dobey> nonsense
<dobey> but i'll approve it
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> i suppose we need to clarify the whole "number of reviews required" thing
<dobey> qengho: interesting change of nick, that
<qengho> dobey, too many misunderstandings.
<dobey> heh. no comfy chair?
<qengho> Right.  And these kids today (*shakes fist*) have never seen anything older than "Friends" and they think Ruby is cool.
<dobey> ugh, kids today
<dobey> ralsina: when will you do the win release? tomorrow?
<ralsina> dobey: assuming the tarballs are done today, yes
<ralsina> dobey: or rather, we start it tomorrow, will probably finish it on friday
<ralsina> brb
<dobey> ralsina: ok, i still need to do ubuntuone-windows-installer, ubuntuone-client, and ubuntuone-control-panel
<alecu> I'm feeling like crap, so I'm calling this an early EOD.
<alecu> bye all!
<dobey> by alecu
<dobey> err, bye
<dobey> ralsina: given the time, i think i'll need to get those 3 done in the morning. and uploads tomorrow as well.
<dobey> though i might do a couple of the easy no-changes uploads later on tonight
<ralsina> dobey: there is no point on doing windows-installer anymore, since it installs no code
<ralsina> or maybe yes, but it has very few changes
<dobey> well it's just a tarball release
<dobey> it still contains data and/or scripts for building the actual installer, afaik
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> EOD for me. dobey, if you propose branches, mail me, I may take a look early tomorrow
<ralsina> depending on sleepyness
<dobey> right
<dobey> later :)
<dobey> i'm off as well
<ralsina> dobey: on second thought, windows-installer needs changes for a stable release (like, setting numbers and versions)
<ralsina> dobey: so either brian or I have to propose that one
<dobey> brian's branch bumped the "203" to "1000" or something
<ralsina> that should be enough :-)
#ubuntuone 2012-04-11
<trijntje> ping ralsina, do you know if bug 946626 will be fixed before precise? Or should I try to modify the translations to make them fit?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 946626 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "ubuntuone-control-panel does not adapt to length of translated messages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946626
<JamesTait> Happy Tues^WWednesday, all!
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, can I ask you to do reviews and let me know the errors you get when running the ubuntuone-control-panel tests, I get all green..
<mandel> gatox, I suspect you will get issues :P
<gatox> mandel, jeje ok
<mandel> gatox, you don't have a static ip or something so that I could get an account in that machine, right?
<mandel> gatox, would be more efficient than this hehe
<gatox> mandel, nop
<mandel> gatox, fuuuuuuu
<mandel> :)
<mandel> gatox, here are the MP for the reviews, each of them fixes a subset of the failing tests (so that the changes were not too big):
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/99770
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests/+merge/101410
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests/+merge/101411
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, I think we are very close to start merging the windows tests fixes and get sso pasing tests on jenkins, can I have some reviews?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
 * mandel ralsina mas, echame una mano para que alecu y dobey miren lo de u1-dev-tools :)
<ralsina> mandel: let's do it now before I spend the rest of the day doing perf. reviews :-/
<ralsina> mandel: sure, will do
<mandel> ralsina, ok, so, ideally, you need to add to you path lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver
<mandel> ralsina, which fixes adds a number of test cases to clean the resource properly
<mandel> ralsina, and the mp are:
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-broken-tests/+merge/99770
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests/+merge/101410
<mandel>  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-activation-tests/+merge/101411
<ralsina> mandel: ok, this is going to take a while ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I know..
<ralsina> I could do a code review and let gatox do the actual test runs since he has the evil vm
<ralsina> and I really don't want to boot into windows
<gatox> ralsina, yep.... i'm doing that already
<mandel> ralsina, sure!
<gatox> ralsina, i'm mandel's bot
<mandel> ralsina, just don't accept them cause we need the devtools landing first :)
<ralsina>  gatoxit's better than being mandel-brot
<mandel> ralsina, BUAH, chiste matematico..
<ralsina> mandel: yes. But it's because Mandelbrot is DEAD
<ralsina> or mandel-broth
<ralsina> that would be bad
<gatox> ahhhhhhhh now i understand
<gatox> i thought that maybe was something nassty... and i was afraid to ask :P jeje
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> mandel: this code is a bit out of my depth :-/
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no worries
<ralsina> mandel: I am very unfamiliar with the code, and I suspect I don't understand the real problem
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch!
<gatox> i need to do some important errands..... i'll be back in a while (i'll stay a little more today)
<trijntje> ping ralsina, do you know if bug 946626 will be fixed before precise? Or should I try to modify the translations to make them fit?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 946626 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "ubuntuone-control-panel does not adapt to length of translated messages" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946626
<ralsina> trijntje: we didn't fix it in time, sorry :-(
<ralsina> trijntje: we'll try to make a SRU for it soon after release, though
<trijntje> ralsina: ok, thanks, good to know. I'm not sure if I'll be able to squeeze the translation even more, so maybe I'll just leave it as it is and wait for the fix
<ralsina> trijntje: great, thanks for trying
<trijntje> ralsina: sure, thank you for looking into it ;)
<dobey> oh crap
<dobey> perf reviews
<alecu> hola mandel!
<dobey> the b^Hpeer reviews are due today
<ralsina> briancurtin: pig
<ralsina> I mean ping
<briancurtin> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> briancurtin: how about we do a windows release today? :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: I want to go through all the steps with you so I don't have to do it anymore ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: i like the sound of that
<ralsina> briancurtin: 1) we need to do a patch for this branch with the version numbers updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-windows-installer/update-from-trunk/+merge/101466
<ralsina> briancurtin: this release is 3.0.0
<briancurtin> ralsina: so should i start by building installers based off of trunk, plus the Cloud To Computer hack branch from yesterday, plus this branch, plus 3.0.0 version change?
<ralsina> briancurtin: no, we'll do it from the stable branch + that hack branch
<briancurtin> ah
<ralsina> briancurtin: this patch is to make dobey merge it into stable with the correct version numbers
<dobey> ralsina: *what* version number exactly?
<ralsina> dobey: the XML that builds the installer contains the version number (used for many things, including installer filename)
<ralsina> dobey: also, it appears in windows' "installed software" thingie
<dobey> another thing we should automate
<dobey> ralsina: i can change that xml file when i bump the version in the setup.py
<dobey> ralsina: so that doesn't need to happen in this branch
<ralsina> dobey: on what setup.py?
<ralsina> dobey: the one on windows-installer?
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<dobey> for doing eg. ./setup.py sdist to make the tarball :)
<ralsina> dobey: but we have not you know, writtten the code to do that. If we don't do it on this branch, we will be building the release from something that is not tagged
<ralsina> dobey: that's not how this thing works
<dobey> ralsina: huh?
<ralsina> dobey: that's not even remotely close to how this thing works ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: i think you are confused
<dobey> ralsina: this branch has no tag
<ralsina> dobey: probably
<dobey> ralsina: when i make the tarball, i will commit the version bump to the branch by hand, and tag it
<ralsina> dobey: I want to use the tarball we are "releasing" of -windows-installer to build this release for windows
<ralsina> dobey: ah, ok then
<ralsina> dobey: all the places that need touching on version bump are described in the README
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> hopefully ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: unless i'm mistaken, should i wait for dobey to make the tarball and commit the version bump before proceeding?
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, that is right
<dobey> ralsina: and re: your comment on the ubuntuone-client branch; i thought we agreed to leave that as-is and rely on revnos.txt for now, and we'd automate/fix that issue after precise
<dobey> briancurtin: i think you also need to wait for the releases of ubuntuone-control-panel and ubuntuone-client as well, which aren't done yet
<ralsina> dobey: just for this once, so the user gets the correct version on the logs, please?
<ralsina> dobey: then we automate it after P
<dobey> ralsina: ok, but i'll also do that with the version bump of configure.ac, rather than in this branch
<ralsina> dobey: fine by me, +1ing both branches then
<dobey> ok
<dobey> and there's also https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/update-from-trunk/+merge/101470
<dobey> if you hadn't noticed it yet :)
<ralsina> dobey: there, +2 on those, looking at u1cp now
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on u1cp
<dobey> ok. as soon as they land, i'll get the tarballs done. then work on getting the uploads done
<dobey> and hopefully actually get the peer reviews done today as well
<ralsina> dobey: if I missed one, let me know
<ralsina> dobey: I have to do 14 allhands tasks today. Gonna be a long day
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<mandel> dobey,  :)
<alecu> hola mandel!
<alecu> you'll love this one:
<alecu> "Teacher: Billy, can you say the word ‘politics’ in a sentence?"
<alecu> "Billy: Sure, Polly the Parrot swallowed a clock and now Polly ticks."
<mandel> alecu, hahahahaha
<mandel> hahah
<mandel> alecu, yes I do hehe
<dobey> hi mandel
<mandel> dobey, hello! how is it going?
<mandel> dobey, do you have a busy day, can I beg for reviews?
<dobey> i have a very busy day, yes
<dobey> and yes, your branches are on my list to review :)
<mandel> dobey, cool, but if you have a busy day, we can wait 'til tom, I know there is work to be done for the linux review
<dobey> mandel: but first, i will have to review *you*
<mandel> dobey, sorry I ment linux release
<mandel> dobey, just say I'm hairy :P
<mandel> dobey, and I can't spell hehe
<dobey> yep, need to finish releases, and do perf reviews
<nemo> So, my mom uses Ubuntu One a lot. Has relied on it for quite a while for note taking, and has built up an extensive number of notes. Hundreds?
<nemo> Just wanted to say I'm a little disappointed w/ you guys for pulling a Google and just killing off a service that people had become dependent on.  You'd think you could at least just hide it for people who aren't using the notes sync :(
<nemo> You know.  do it a bit more slowly.  Or. Maybe, and Google at least does this, give like a 6 month warning period so people can try to find an alternate service without something they rely on vanishing.
<nemo> And, yeah, I know that Ubuntu One tomboy sync still works, but without the ability to access notes from work, she's crippled.
<nemo> So now I'm reading the API trying to figure out how hard it would be to reimplement a subset of the functionality you removed  :(
<gatox_brb> back
<beuno> nemo, yeah, it was a really hard decision to make. We did broadcast it many months before, maybe we should of done a better job at communicating, sending out emails
<beuno> nemo, essentially, it had a lot of problems and users were loosing data
<beuno> fixing it was a huge amount of work, which we can't afford to invest
<beuno> nemo, but you are right, it's really bad that we have to shut it down
<nemo> beuno: correct place to do it is in the Notes interface
<nemo> ideally a migration path to an alternately hosted service
<beuno> nemo, indeed, and we're building a notification capability into the website
<nemo> or sharing the code you used for the notes interface
<nemo> would simplify my task now of replacing it
<nemo> a rewrite will be tedious
<nemo> well. how hard is it to build in a notification. edit the template for the website, add "Hey! We are shutting this down in 6 months!"
<beuno> nemo, well, the problem is it's based on top of couchdb, couchdb really doesn't scale well
 * nemo sighs
<beuno> so we've shyed away from sharing the code
<nemo> well. I only need it to function for one person :)
<nemo> there's no need for it to scale, at all
<nemo> ohhh
<nemo> wait. what?
<nemo> You still support notes sync!
<nemo> so the db is still active!
<beuno> yeah
<nemo> If I trigger an API call, from my website, you'll still honour it
<nemo> assuming she is authenticated...
<beuno> yeap
<nemo> so. how have you solved the load issues?
<nemo> all the people still using tomboy notes are still syncing
<nemo> also. I find it amusing that couchdb did not scale well, given one of the arguments of the anti-SQL crowd (pardon me, NoSQL) is that their databases scale better :)
<mandel> alecu, just in case: http://www.mapofthedead.com/
<beuno> nemo, well, added more hardware and shut down a few services, shelved a few new ones we've had. As it stands, it works well most of the time, working hard to build U1DB to replace it
<nemo> hm
<beuno> nemo, it was amusing to us as well. Well, amusing may not be the right word  :)
<nemo> beuno: does this mean if I tell her to wait a few months, it might come back?
<beuno> nemo, and this is not NoSQL in general, this was specifically couchdb  :)
<nemo> beuno: eh. I'm sticking w/ PostGreSQL :-p
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver can use reviews
<beuno> nemo, well, we may not bring back a notes web ui, so I wouldn't count on that, no
<nemo> beuno: hrm :-/
<nemo> alrighty, sooo. gonna have to write some kind of replacement
<alecu> ralsina, looking
<nemo> the problem is Yahoo! is probably less likely to survive than Ubuntu
<beuno> nemo, but we will make it easy for others to build these applications  :)
<nemo> and Google shut down theirs
<nemo> And the nice thing about ubuntu is it synced to a desktop app
<nemo> was really convenient that way
<nemo> kind of a unique service
<beuno> indeed
<beuno> it wasn't something we looked forward to doing
<beuno> in the end, there's only so much we can do with a small team
<nemo> well. migration path, and actually editing the website to put a notice in
<nemo> would have done a world of good
<beuno> yes, learn and improve  :)
<nemo> the latter one would have taken... 1 minute?
<nemo> oh well :-/
<mandel> briancurtin, there is nothing like XVFB on windows, right?
<nemo> beuno: oh. and super super nice.  leaving it active for people who have a ton of notes in sync
<nemo> and just hiding it for everyone else
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll have to look up xvfb...no idea what it is
<nemo> beuno: you could still do that one actually ;)
<nemo> surely that would avoid load issues
<beuno> nemo, the problem is, people were loosing data
<briancurtin> mandel: ohh, no there isn't
<beuno> nemo, so leaving it on was a terrible experience
<nemo> I heard about that
<nemo> but she wasn't :)
<nemo> m'k
<briancurtin> mandel: at least as far as im aware of
<mandel> briancurtin, ins rendering on a buffer the ui, it might not exist..
<nemo> beuno: so. it'd be even better then if I synced to something other than UbuntuOne - rehosted it all on my machine
<nemo> beuno: is the codebase for ubuntuone open sourced by any chance?
<ralsina> briancurtin, mandel: you could use a terminal server and rdp for it but it would be incredibly annoying
<briancurtin> mandel: it might be because im not a UI guy, but i've never heard of anything like that
<beuno> nemo, not the server, no
<nemo> durn
 * nemo ponders
<nemo> ugh. guess I'll just have to reimplement the API on my local SQL db :-/
<beuno> nemo, and why not just use tomboy?
<nemo> beuno: she *DOES* use Tomboy
<nemo> she uses tomboy a lot
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin I wanted to remove the need to draw the ui in the tests on the screen, but nevermind
<nemo> the problem is she counts on all the hundreds of items she inserted into tomboy to be accessible when she's not at her ubuntu machine
<nemo> beuno: that means, when she's signed into a web browser at the hospital
<beuno> nemo, I see, remote access
<beuno> aquarius, any ideas here?  ^
<nemo> beuno: I guess I'll start with a read-only interface to ubuntu one.  a basic one might be as simple as a bookmarklet
<nemo> I'll checkout your file upload. maybe I can insert a web page that when clicked on does local XHR
<dobey> ralsina: yes, the branches are on my list; but priorities :)
<nemo> beuno: then, look into replacing the read/write
<mandel> nemo, beuno I though that he could simply install http://live.gnome.org/Snowy and the do a webui on top of that if needed
 * aquarius reads the backscroll
<nemo> mandel: I checked that out
<nemo> I saw "alpha"
<nemo> and "you will lose data"
<nemo> and thought I'd look into alternate stuff
<gatox_> mandel, back again.... connection problems
<mandel> nemo, beuno, since couchdb is an implementation detail for us and AFAIK we use the snowy protocol and store in couchdb
<aquarius> nemo, so, is it important that your mum can *edit* notes from a browser?
<nemo> aquarius: well. read is most critical
<nemo> if I could restore that to her, she'd be a lot better off
<nemo> I don't know if she often edits from work, but I imagine it'd be nice
<aquarius> nemo, OK. Take a look at u1.to
<mandel> gatox, can you pull from the fix-activation branch and run the tests again?
<dobey> aquarius: does tomdroid sync notes with u1?
<gatox_> mandel, yep!
<nemo> aquarius: oh. cool!
<dobey> though i guess cell phone + hospital might not be acceptable
<beuno> aquarius, is u1.to open source?
<aquarius> nemo, it's a private project by Chipaca and I -- it's not an official Ubuntu One thing. However, it has (very rudimentary) read-only access to your notes.
<nemo> aquarius: sweet sweet sweet
<nemo> thank you very much
<nemo> I want to call her right now, but she's probably still asleep
<nemo> timezones and all
<aquarius> nemo, the code for u1.to is at launchpad.net/youoneteeoh, so if you're a hacker and are interested in improving the notes support, I'd love to help you with that -- I want to myself (I liked the web UI for notes, too, for my mobile phone) but I just haven't had time
<aquarius> nemo, does your mum have a smartphone, or is she using an actual on-computer browser?
<nemo> aquarius: actual computer. but I think she has a smart phone too
<nemo> I just don't think it works in the hospital (shielded)
<nemo> I believe her phone is running android
<nemo> we don't meet that often :)
<nemo> she actually installed ubuntu on her laptop herself
<nemo> she loves it, apart from the "grey screen of death" as she terms it where occasionally her X session freezes up. I need to look into that
<aquarius> nemo, on Android, there are two apps which sync notes (sort of) with U1: tomdroid and Chalk. Neither are great yet (they're both under-resourced), and they're both read-only, but they may be alternatives
<nemo> I'd recommend updating from 11.04 except, well, she despises the Unity interface. I got a panicked phonecall from her after her 11.04 upgrade
<nemo> and XFCE4 is not nearly as friendly as gnome 2
<aquarius> nemo, so, u1.to exists and is already there, but I need to stress that it's a private project run by chipaca and I, not something official, so it might crash or be unavailable or whatever :)
<nemo> aquarius: hm. 'k.
<nemo> aquarius: eh. I'll mention
<nemo> you're a dev, so you are probably semi-official anyway
<aquarius> nemo, the notes code in u1.to uses the Snowy notes API, so if you wanted to write a separate notes app and maintain its uptime yourself, that might be a place to start; the notes API isn't hard, is documented at http://live.gnome.org/Tomboy/Synchronization/REST/1.0, and u1.to is an example of using it from a django view :)
<ralsina> dobey, mandel, alecu, gatox, briancurtin, thisfred_ (and Harry!) : standup in 10'
<nemo> aquarius: yeah. the API seemed so easy, that that was why I thought a bookmarklet might be practical
<nemo> aquarius: editing, seemed a bit more problematic, even if I didn't support the XML internal to the note for things like links
<thisfred_> yo!
<aquarius> nemo, hopefully there's enough there that your mum can either use one of the existing things or that you're able to use our APIs to provide for her; if you're interested in building your own thing (or hacking on u1.to's code) then I'd be more than happy to give some pointers or advice on that
<aquarius> nemo, yeah, one of the big reasons that the U1 web app for notes became unmaintainable is that it's very, very hard to translate Tomboy XML into editable HTML and then back into Tomboy XML again, losslessly.
<nemo> well
<nemo> she doesn't really need HTML
<nemo> a text-editor only would be fine, apart from the links syntax
<nemo> And the links syntax isn't that critical.
<aquarius> nemo, yeah; if you are prepared to limit her to a subset, then something which translates tomboy XML into, say, Markdown format (or just text) would be relatively easy to do, I agree
<aquarius> deciding whether I want to do that is part of why I haven't had time to continue with u1.to's notes view :)
<aquarius> tomboy XML can contain arbitrary things (Tomboy plugins can define their own XML tags to go in notes, for example)
<nemo> yeah. I don't think she uses any plugins
<nemo> she just wanted searchable notes on her machine that were available "in the cloud"
<nemo> ok. she uses the sync plugin, but apart from that...
<aquarius> defining a limited syntax (that is: saying "if you use this weird thing in your notes, the web notes view will blow up") makes the problem quite a bit easier; that's not something we can define at an Ubuntu One level, obviously, but in a more limited case like u1.to or a standalone server that you write, it's potentially doable :)
<nemo> is funny how many notes interfaces there are online that just overcomplicate this concept.  like google thinking that google docs was a good replacement for google notes
<aquarius> nemo, I agree with you entirely on that point :)
<nemo> aquarius: well. not blow up. but "strip the weird syntax leaving you with a plain text note"
<nemo> that seems relatively easy to do
<nemo> text is more critical than markup. losing text is bad
<nemo> supporting links might not be too hard
<nemo> aquarius: do you have the code to u1.to somewhere?
<aquarius> I'm a relatively extensive tomboy user, and in all these years and 100+ notes I've used lists and strikethrough and very occasionally bold and italic and that's it; I don't even use links, myself ;)
<aquarius> nemo, yep, the code is at launchpad.net/youoneteeoh
<nemo> oh. right
<nemo> thanks
<nemo> aquarius: hm. since you use those things, have you looked into supporting those features?
<aquarius> nemo, so, as I say, if you're interested in building something or hacking on an existing something like u1.to, then I'd be happy to give pointers. Hopefully u1.to itself will at least partially alleviate the problems
<nemo> one thing with online RTEs is they generate crap HTML
<aquarius> nemo, I have looked into supporting them -- the reason I have not is purely a matter of time.
<nemo> so converting back to XML leads to exploding bad docs
<nemo> aquarius: eh. first thing is to see how well read-only satisfies her needs :)
<nemo> Hedgewars sucks up a ton of time. especially during GSoC
<nemo> and of course work
<aquarius> nemo, yeah, what I'd probably want is somethnig which translates tomboy XML into markdown. All HTML RTEs are dreadful (see earlier point about reasons that the Ubuntu One notes web view was hard to maintain)
<nemo> and family
<nemo> aquarius: yeah. wiki syntax would be more than adequate
<aquarius> translating to markdown would be fine for *me*, certainly, but I'm not a typical person, I'm a developer :P
<nemo> aquarius: naw. she'd have no trouble w/ that
<nemo> ordinary people instinctively use * for bullets already
<aquarius> kudos to your mum, then :)
<nemo> well. she did install ubuntu herself :)
<nemo> she's in her late 50s sooo. \o/
<nemo> ok. I installed it the first time, but she's really gotten used to it
<gatox> me
<thisfred_> me
<aquarius> nemo, nice!
<nemo> she even figured out how to rip a DVD herself :)  (noooo, not illegally - some preacher she likes)
<nemo> went to ubuntu software centre, installed dvd rip, put file on desktop
<nemo> figured out that doubleclicking on it in gnome offered an option to play it...
<aquarius> nemo, so, if you run into problems or want to hack on stuff, you can find me here, or various other places (twitter as @sil and http://kryogenix.org/contact)
<nemo> m'k. welp. thanks. been a big help already
<aquarius> my dad's grasping that sort of level of dealing with technology, to his credit
<nemo> I told her about u1.to, and I'll take a look at your code
<aquarius> nemo, excellent!
<aquarius> nemo, you're a python hacker?
<briancurtin> me
<nemo> aquarius: naw. I despise python. sorry
<gatox> mandel, alecu ralsina dobey ?
<nemo> but I modify it as needed.
<dobey> meh
<mandel> me
<nemo> aquarius: herm. python. so is this hosted in mercurial? :)
<aquarius> nemo, no worries -- the reason I ask is that u1.to is python/django. What's your tool of choice? (Implementing something which talks to the notes API will be fairly trivial in any language, and there are openid and oauth libraries for pretty much anything these days)
<ralsina> me
<gatox> ok....... i'll go..... alecu last
<nemo> aquarius: eh. I'm flexible.  For web interface I'd probably pick PHP, but other options are Java and Perl.  I *have* been considering doing more w/ node.js though.
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed remove current device issue, Fixed opening syncdaemon only when it's necessary, Run A LOT of tests for mandel :P. Working on Bug #973702
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Bug #973702 keep fixing some UI issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<aquarius> nemo, although if you wanted to build something *just* for your mum then you could hardcode one of her oauth tokens into it and then just slap basic auth on the front and put it on nemo.com or wherever ;)
<gatox> No
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973702 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "The "Settings" panel should have its items set to wrap" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973702
<gatox> thisfred_, go
<thisfred_> DONE: wrapped up lp:~thisfred/u1db/c-SPLIT_ALL_THE_WORDS / started on improving tests TODO: finish test improvements BLOCKED: no NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: mostly finished the first rev of installer automation, had a half day so that's it
<briancurtin> TODO: finish up this installer script, prepare windows release once its ready
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<alecu> me
<aquarius> nemo, although if you wanted to build something *just* for your mum then you could hardcode one of her oauth tokens into it and then just slap basic auth on the front and put it on nemo.com or wherever ;)
<nemo> yep. got it :-p
<mandel> herb, looks like people from cordoba like standups :P
<aquarius> oops, double entry :)
<dobey> λ DONE: releases
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases, uploads, peer reviews, reviews, SRUs, finish u1db packaging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> mandel: go
<mandel> DONE: Read a lot about ssl certs. Added an extra deferred to make tests cleaner. Proposed all branches to fix the sso tests.
<mandel> TODO: look at the failures in control panel and u1-client. Talk with briancurtin and start automating things.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: country is going down to hell, is fun to watch :)
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: some allhands, reviews TODO: 14 more allhands tasks, reviews, guide brian through windows release process BLOCKED: allhaaaaaaaaaands! NEXT alecu
<alecu> DONE: reviews, 1-1, resumed working on security bug
<alecu> TODO: keep working on security bug, discuss some issues regarding this with mandel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> joshuahoover: could you add briancurtin as a CC in the windows release RT? I am guiding him to lead it this time. Also, windows release today! ;-)
<ralsina> right, also DONE: 1-1 with alecu
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yep...and great news!
<gatox> ralsina, and with me 1-1
<gatox> ralsina, busy day :P
<ralsina> gatox: he, and crappy memory
 * ralsina forgot to take notes yesterday
 * ralsina takes note: remember to take notes
<mandel> ralsina, if only there was a note taking application that you could use in the web.. /cc beuno
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> jejejeje
<gatox> mandel, good one
<ralsina> mandel: I have a notebook just for that.
<ralsina> mandel: it's portable and never runs out of batteries
<nemo> aquarius: WRT hardcoding oauth token.  I didn't realise oauth worked like that.
<ralsina> mandel: can probably store like 200kb of notes!
<nemo> I honestly haven't looked into the specifics of how it works
<nemo> another "been meaning to"
<mandel> ralsina, I loose the pen, which is like running out of batteries
<nemo> aquarius: I figured tokens expired
<aquarius> nemo, there are three steps to oauth: get a request token, ask the user to authorise that token so that it can be swapped for a real access token, and thereafter use that access token to sign requests
<aquarius> nemo, so, if you're building a site thatanyone can use (as u1.to is) then your site needs to handle getting tokens for an arbitrary user
<aquarius> nemo, but if you're building nemosmumsnotes.com and no-one else will ever use it, you can just do the first two steps once and then hardcode the token into the backend ;)
<nemo> cool
<ralsina> anyway: EOM
<aquarius> nemo, not that I'd necessarily *recommend* this approach, but if you're not interested in building a public tool but instead just want to help your mum (which is reasonably noble in itself) then why not :)
<nemo> heh
<ralsina> And people: remember your allhands deadlines!
<nemo> aquarius: well. I'd *like* to help the public, but, resources are limited :(
<aquarius> nemo, I know the feeling; I have exactly the same problem, which is why u1.to's notes view is unformatted and incomplete and sometimes a bit broken and read-only. :)
<nemo> aquarius: I like to think that my contributions to Hedgewars and Mozilla and Audacious Media Player and various debugging and patches on free software stuff
<nemo> has built up sufficient karmic balance ;)
<nemo> aquarius: heh. I kinda noticed ;)
<aquarius> nemo, you're already ahead of the game, then ;)
<nemo> aquarius: the publish interface is kinda neat
<nemo> shame the formatting gets blown up
<aquarius> nemo, I feel a bit guilty about its unfinished state, but entirely giving up going to the pub just so I can build *more* free software projects is a bit of a bridge too far ;)
<nemo> aquarius: also odd, is that the first time I click on a note, nothing happens
<nemo> I have to click on it twice
<nemo> hm. that's not consistent
<nemo> maybe it is about idling
<aquarius> nemo, yeah, the formatting thing is because I'm not sure *how* I want to do formatting; if you want to display the notes formatted then you have to at least have a one-way tomboyxml->html translation (or possibly tomboyxml->markdown->html, of course)
<aquarius> unless "displaying things in markdown/wikimarkup" *counts* as formatting :P
<nemo> aquarius: huh. you'd think someone would have already written a tomboy->html xsd somewhere
<nemo> most modern browsers could then just load the XML+XSD
<nemo> probably wouldn't be too much work to write one
<aquarius> there is one, but it's a little out of date
<nemo> eh. still
<aquarius> and I didn't look at it recently because I wanted a two-way translation; now, a one-way translation may be enough (store in tomboy xml, view in xsd'ed HTML, edit in markdown)
<aquarius> again, it's purely a matter of having time to look at it rather than it being immensely difficult :)
<nemo> yeah. this weird clicking on links twice thing. really odd 'cause you're not using JS.
<aquarius> dunno what that's about. Chipaca did tell me that the way I'd done the caching stuff was stupid, which I agree with him on but haven't had time to fix it, so that may be part of the problem :)
<nemo> huh. I wonder if it is a firefox nightly bug. not reproducing in my normal firefox w/ noscript and firebug running.
<nemo> ehm. will keep an eye for it
<nemo> welp. thanks. plenty to start with. makes me feel a lot better about this
<nemo> sure the other ubuntu one users are screwed, but at least my mom is fine!
<aquarius> patches are naturally welcome ;-)
<aquarius> we're all about helping your mum. A waterfall begins with one drop of water. :)
<nemo> aquarius: Ubuntu One is probably the main reason I really can't recommend Mint + Maté||Mint Gnome shell as a solution to the new candified tablet interfaces problem.  She really has gotten used to it.
<nemo> aquarius: I have no idea what I'll do right now once 11.04 is EOL'd :( :(
<nemo> My main hope is that XFCE4 becomes sufficiently user friendly, really fast
<aquarius> nemo, we shall have to agree to differ on the Unity interface (although my usual advice is that it's worth taking a week and  thinking "I will try and work how unity works, rather than trying to make unity work how my existing desktop works", and then if you still don't like it, no problem, use something else)
<aquarius> but I'm really pleased to hear that your mum likes U1 :)
<dobey> ralsina: ok, so the scripts/README is kind of nondescript about life :)
<dobey> ralsina: what all versions should i bump in windows-installer exactly?
<dobey> ralsina: there's a "version_id = 203" in ubuntuone.xml; should i bump that to 1000 also? or should i bump it, and the autoupdate.xml to both have 1001 or something?
<nemo> aquarius: well. it was more like. mom gives me panicked phone call after a week of trying to use it
<nemo> aquarius: look. she's in her late 50s. she doesn't want to learn a new desktop
<mandel> ralsina, do you know if sidnei is around today?
<nemo> aquarius: she spent 5 years or so learning gnome2, which was luckily similar to Windows XP which she had spent years learning. which was similar to windows 95 which she'd spent years learning :)
 * aquarius grins
<aquarius> I understand :)
<nemo> aquarius: but. yeah. not going to argue with her on this. she wants a classic desktop.  so. I gotta find her one.
<aquarius> that's fair
<nemo> personally I switched to XFCE4 on 3 machines.  I did spend quite a while trying to use unity.  A 4th runs gnome shell + mint extensions PPA for ubuntu, but is really sluggish.  My work machine is on XFCE4, 'cause gnome-shell repeatedly crashed due to fglrx suckiness. Unity did not, but, sorry, it was getting in the way of getting my work done.
<nemo> My SO is using XFCE4 now, but kinda finding it annoying to find stuff since the config is far from unified, unlike Gnome 2. she's been suggesting she wants to try Gnome Shell again - She's spent several weeks on unity and gnome-shell
<nemo> oh well. whatever. moving on. totally unrelated to helping mum w/ u1
<beuno> nemo, I feel your pain. However, Unity in 12.04 has been a massive change in polish and has generally solves my gripes with it
<nemo> beuno: aight. I'll give it another try. it is still installed
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, gatox just confirmed me that we have a branch with all control-panel tests passing \o/
<ralsina> mandel: \o/
<dobey> ralsina: did you see my questions above?
<ralsina> dobey: looking...
<ralsina> dobey: give me 1' and I will clear it
<ralsina> dobey: bump build to 1000, and version to 3.0.0
<ralsina> dobey: also version_id to 1000
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: version in ubuntuone_autoupdate.xml should be 1000
<ralsina> dobey: because it hates versions with 3 numbers in it :-/
<mandel> bug 973498
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 973498 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Cloud-to-Computer screen does not work on Windows install" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/973498
<dobey> ralsina, briancurtin: ok, releases done. and all the stable-3-0 branches have the release-3_0_0 tag
<dobey> and on that note, i'm going to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<briancurtin> dobey: thanks!
<mandel> briancurtin, do you have time in 10 mins for a mumble so that we can talk about jenkins and what was wrong with the windows tests?
<mandel> briancurtin, mainly so that you know the reasons and can tackle the problem if it happens again :)
 * mandel hides from dirty reactor errors!
<briancurtin> mandel: i'm putting together this windows release right now and need to take my girlfriend to the doctor in 45 minutes. would you mind doing the call tomorrow morning since i know you have to EOD soon?
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, no problem, gf first!
<mandel> briancurtin, specially regarding a doctor appointment
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> briancurtin: looks like we need to wait for a SSO fix, though (see u1-internal)
<ralsina> briancurtin: or rather, no we don't since that oly affects the gtk ui
<briancurtin> ralsina: alright, i'll push on with the release then. got the right tags setup, building it out right now
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<briancurtin> ralsina: set SHOW_CMD=False on this one?
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes please
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin unless gatox vm of death says the opposite, all tests of u1-client pass on windows which means that by merging the already proposed branch everything should be back to green
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, if we have time tom we can jenkins running tests and done some automation for the package, I really don't know how we exactly want to do that
<briancurtin> mandel: i have a script almost done which takes care of automating the package
<briancurtin> so that's kind of the last stage of jenkins, the final step if everything is green
<ralsina> mandel: briancurtin was working on automating the last few bits. Once we get that, you just have to tell jenkins how to find the exe and it will be stored in the artifact archvie
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin, awesome! so let do this tom and see if we can DOS attack QA with packages :P
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin FYI talking with sidnei on why we have ec2-windows is offline
<briancurtin> ralsina: http://u1.to/~brian.curtin/g/3.0.0-windows-installer - i have to run in 12 minutes, should we pick up after i get back or is there a next step i can start doing?
<ralsina> briancurtin: I'll wait for you
<ralsina> briancurtin: now, starts the boring part ;-)
<dobey> sigh; stupid lunch hour traffic
<thisfred_> complaining about traffic == complaining about yourself :P
 * briancurtin lunch+doc
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<mandel> gatox_lunch, please add a +1 in the branches you tested, the intermidiate ones 'til activation are the ones with some tests failing, activation should have none
<mandel> dobey, alecu if you can review today the ones in ubuntuone-dev-tools I'll really appreaciate it
<alecu> mandel, I am reviewing and re-reviewing both of them.
<alecu> mandel, tcp-testcases and mocked-webserver
<mandel> alecu, sweet! thx a lot!
<dobey> mandel: i'll get to them when i can
<mandel> dobey, I now, I not trying to push you to do them :)
<mandel> dobey, is the EOD bye message hehe
<dobey> mandel: can you clarify the mocked-webserver bug though?
<mandel> dobey, sure, I'll do that now
<gatox_lunch> mandel, roger that!
<mandel> dobey, updated, let me know if it makes more sense before I go
<dobey> despite the spelling errors, it is better, yeah :)
 * briancurtin back
<ralsina> briancurtin: welcome back!
<dobey> hola friholes!
<ralsina> briancurtin: ready to continue the adventure that is doing a windows release? ;-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, i'm just doing a few quick checks of the installer i built to make sure i built something that works, before we continue on with it
<dobey> i need to write a magical script. which will do all this pbuilder stuff in-memory
<dobey> also, setting up a caching transparent squid would help i guess
<ralsina> briancurtin: next step: get all exes and QtCore.dll zip them, gpg-sign them and attach them to RT #51590 at rt.admin.canonical.com
<ralsina> briancurtin: with a message saying "here are the binaries to be signed for this windows release"
<briancurtin> ralsina: sounds good, will work on that
<briancurtin> brb restarting
<briancurtin> ralsina: i don't think we're ready for release :/ something with creds seems to be screwed up
<ralsina> briancurtin: boooo
<ralsina> briancurtin: what's the problem?
<briancurtin> on one machine, i installed 3.0.0 over one of the installers created in the last few weeks. that worked. i went to remove the device so i could uninstall and try installing with no creds, it gave an "error has occurred" dialog, then i had to close, then i open up again and it's in a state where CP shows up but gets AUTH_FAILED, and i can't remove the device to clear creds
<briancurtin> getting AttributeError 'module' object has no attribute 'delete_password' when removing
<ralsina> briancurtin: you are not using the patched keyring?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i dont think i knew about a patched keyring
<briancurtin> or if i did, i forgot...so that's probably it
<ralsina> briancurtin: it's the one buildout installs
<briancurtin> ralsina: yeah i've always been using that keyring then
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, then we need to debug that
<ralsina> briancurtin: and I have a deadline in 2 hours and 6 performance reviews to do...
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll go back to running everything as python scripts instead of as a packaged installer of exes, and see what happens
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<dobey> briancurtin: that sounds a lot like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/973830 which should have been fixed in 3.0.0, no?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973830 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Precise) "Error after removing current device" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> briancurtin: are you certain it pulled in the right version for the installer?
<ralsina> briancurtin: if killing the process and restarting it makes it go away,it may be that bug, yes
<briancurtin> dobey: i manually branched everything from the stable 3.0 branch and the release-3_0_0 tag and am currently re-testing each branch
<dobey> ok
<briancurtin> ralsina: it never works after restarting. i currently have two broken machines
<ralsina> briancurtin: yikes
<ralsina> briancurtin: removing credentials from keyring manually?
<briancurtin> ralsina: the creds no longer appear inside the registry, where i used to see them in a keyring key with a value ubuntu_sso
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, that is just weird then
<alecu> briancurtin, do you still get the """object has no attribute 'delete_password'""" error?
<briancurtin> alecu: yep. now i get that upon clicking on the "devices" tab
<alecu> briancurtin, afaik, "delete_password" is the method that mandel added to pykeyring
<alecu> briancurtin, so it might be the case that the unpatched pykeyring was used by py2exe
<briancurtin> alecu: i'll double check what keyring is going in. ive never used keyring until i started working on u1 and it comes from a buildout script which hasn't changed
<ralsina> briancurtin: maybe you did an easy_install keyring sometime and stepped over the patched one
<briancurtin> ah, it looks like i have a keyring 0.7 from jan 20 and a keyring 0.8.1 from monday
<briancurtin> so the buildout work i was doing earlier picked up a new one. that must be it
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, that is it
<ralsina> mandel: if you are still around, you should update your patch to latest keyring, I am fairly sure we are missing sme fixes there
<dobey> brb
<dobey> yay. new furniture arrived
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, i've looking at setBuddy, and stuff.... but all the options involved a lot of changes adding frames or stuff like that.... i've just implement a independent function that receives a widget and do wordWrap over that widget.... even qcheckbox, using "\n"... when is properly..... does this sounds ok for you?
<gatox> ralsina, also..... the other options presents other problems..... this function works with the code just the way it is..... we only need to call it after the window is shown
<ralsina> gatox: can you use \n inside a qcheckbox? weeeeeird
<ralsina> gatox: another idea I just had! You can examine the qcheckbox.children and see if there is a qlabel there? If there is... well, we can fix this easy ;-)
<gatox> yep..... in every widget..... is kind of a manual wordWrap..... the function determines based on qfontmetrics and another stuff where is the best place to wrap.... and check if that position is a space if you are in wordWrap mode.... or if you are in wrapAnywhere just cut the word
<ralsina> gatox: no hyphenation? tsk tsk
<gatox> hyphenation?
<ralsina> ;-)
<ralsina> separa con gui-ones
<ralsina> o sea gui-
<ralsina> oes
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhh that's good too
<ralsina> gatox: it was a joke because it's crazy hard to implement ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i'll check..... but i'm 90% that you don't have a label inside the qcheckbox....... as you don't have a label inside the qpushbutton..... and so..... you have something that behave like that... but its not a qlabel really.......
<gatox> and you have qlabel stuff missing there
<dobey> oh debuild, why are you not applying this patch
<ralsina> gatox: I am sure you are right, but just checking is cheap
<gatox> ralsina, of course..... i'll check....... the main reason i said is not a qlabel.... it's because you can set html text in those widgets :P
<dobey> ah, it did
<dobey> yay
<gatox> ralsina, either way..... if that is not possible..... i think this is a clean and nice solution..... just wanted to check with you if it sound right
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: you will need to overload resizeEvent
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<dobey> fml. text selection in evolution is so horribly broken now :(
<dobey> yay, uploads done
<rmcbride> dobey: broken the way gedit text selection seems to be intermittently broken for me (let's pretend we never got the mouse-up and just drag the end of the select any which way)
<rmcbride> should have been a ? there
<dobey> rmcbride: sounds similar
<dobey> it likes to select a huge block of text that is nowhere near my mouse, but somehow ends where the pointer is
<dobey> also, it selects a huge block of text, instead of opening links, which can be quite annoying
<rmcbride> "You look like you're editing a block of text. Let me take another hit off my meth pipe and help you out there."
<dobey> o/~ one toke over the line, sweet jesus, one toke over the line o/~
<rmcbride> heh
<gatox> ralsina, nop..... children is an empty list
<gatox> for qcheckbox
<ralsina> gatox: then let's go with your idea
<gatox> usually those things are inside a private object inside the widget
<gatox> in the c++ implementatoin
<gatox> in the qt code
<rmcbride> salgado: u1-deps revno 0.215 uploaded to hackers' PPA
<salgado> wow, that was quick! :)
<dobey> ok
 * dobey does this peer reviws stuff
<rmcbride> salgado: doesn't take too much time, I have it partially scripted on my end
<salgado> rmcbride, cool.  does tarmac take care of merging my branch as well?
<alecu> gatox, I don't quite understand what you are trying to do with labels and newliness
<rmcbride> salgado: yea tarmac did the merge
<dobey> i really wish launchpad recipes could support private branches/ppas
<gatox> alecu, the problem is that qcheckbox, radio and some other widgets don't have wordWrap..... so we are trying to add word wrap functionality to those widgets, but without reimplementing them and dealing with the issues of changing the internal structure
<gatox> alecu, because in some translations those widgets exced the width of the window
<alecu> gatox, ok so far
<gatox> alecu, but, i already have it working
<alecu> gatox, I just don't like on matter of principle doing manual wordwrap in the app instead of using something that the toolkit provides or should provide.
<alecu> gatox, there are so many issues with i18n that can go wrong with doing things manually, like RtoL languages, and such.
<gatox> alecu, in this case..... word wrap on those widgets is not provided
<gatox> alecu, do you want to take a look at the function?
<alecu> gatox, that I understand. But I think we should be using something provided by the toolkit, not half-assedly rewritting it ourselves.
<alecu> gatox, I want, yes.
<alecu> gatox, and by that I really mean: "we may write something that works for some cases, but will surely not work for every case"
<gatox> alecu, we have search for something in the toolkit with ralsina, nessita and i... but the other solutions presents more problems
<alecu> gatox, text layout is incredibly difficult to get *right*.
<ralsina> alecu: left-align-split-at-spaces is easy to get right
<ralsina> alecu: it's just ugly that's all ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, this is not an exaustive list: "what about RTL languages?"
<ralsina> alecu: doesn't matter in this case
<gatox> alecu, ralsina this is the implementatoin with a working example: v
<gatox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/925469/
<ralsina> alecu: what this does is split the string and insert \n, if it's RTL it still has to fit in the same width
<ralsina> alecu: so it doesn't matter
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: you can try LTR by adding -inverted to the CLI BTW
<ralsina> or something similar
<alecu> gatox, what was the bug for this, again?
<gatox> alecu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/973702
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 973702 in Ubuntu One Control Panel trunk "The "Settings" panel should have its items set to wrap" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: is each checkbox in those screenshots only one widget? Why can't we use a standard label for the right part of them?
<ralsina> alecu: focus issues, among others
<alecu> gatox, ralsina: also, that screenshot is from a VM; do we care for screens with a width < 1024?
<ralsina> alecu: yes, our target is 800x600
<ralsina> alecu: which is why we went to great pains to be 525px tall
<gatox> alecu, focus issues with the stylesheet...... not reacting to the click on the text unless we extend the qlabel or add an event filter..... a lot of more code, and more issues
<briancurtin> On the "Syncing your computer with the cloud" page i just got...AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'stop'"
<gatox> alecu, i  need to go now.... i'm not working tomorrow, but i can step here for a while so we can discuss this a little bit more
<ralsina> ok, gotta go be an uncle for a bit
<gatox> ralsina, byeeee
<ralsina> I will be back tonight, so feel free to ask things by email
<alecu> gatox, ok, I agree that changing this is a lot more complex.
<alecu> gatox, so, let's do it like you propose, but let's open a bug to fix it in a more elegant way:
<alecu> gatox, like it's proposed on the first screenshot here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1839194/qcheckbox-qradiobutton-line-wrap-qt4-6-0
<alecu> gatox, that is, having a label with a smaller font and the longer description, below the checkbox with a shorter text.
<dobey> i don't think i'll have these done in the next 8 minutes :-/
<gatox> alecu, we analyze those options.... and one of them is wrong.... and the other one presents another issues in our case
<alecu> gatox, which one is wrong?
<gatox> alecu, the option you mention would be the proper one
<alecu> gatox, and what are the issues that it presents?
<gatox> alecu, the one about adding a buddy..... that one is wrong.... don't apply for our case
<alecu> right.
<alecu> because adding a buddy means that we get the same focus and hover issues
<alecu> gatox, but the other option looks much better. I guess the problem would be with doing all the translations again.
<gatox> alecu, among other problems....... the one you mention, that one will the best choice.... but we will need more height for all the cases
<alecu> gatox, yes: in all cases we will need more height
<gatox> alecu, ok..... gotta go..... do you want to have a quick mumble tomorrow for this?? or just implement my proposal and open the issue?
<alecu> gatox, even if we manually add the \n, right?
<gatox> alecu, yes
<alecu> gatox, and for some languages we'll surely need scrollbars...
<alecu> gatox, yes, go ahead, make your branch. we can still mumble tomorrow.
<gatox> alecu, what i mean..... when we don't need the \n.... we are going to be fine with the height.....
<gatox> alecu, also.... we could add everything inside a QScrollAarea for those cases..... i don't know which is the design opinion about this.....
<gatox> ok..... let's talk tomorrow.....
<gatox> see you alecu!! o/
<alecu> gatox, lets talk tomorrow, right. bybye
<ralsina> alecu: the idea of having a "title" doesn't work, because eventually someone is going to do a translation of the title that is too long
<ralsina> alecu: the texts may need to be made shorter in english so translations don't get ridiculous, too. Like, "sync all folders"
<ralsina> instead of "automatically sync all folders shared with me on this computer"
<ralsina> which is way too long even in english
<ralsina> Even just removing "automatically" everywhere would be a vast improvement
<alecu> ralsina, yes, that's the kind of solution I like.
<ralsina> Or using "Kbps" instead of  "Kilobits per second"
<ralsina> alecu: so, let's do this gatox is suggesting, and let's ask for better copy for the next version
<alecu> ralsina, and not going full Knuth ahead and doing all the text layout.
<ralsina> which we can't do now :-)
<alecu> ralsina, ok, awesome.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, no hyphenation, no stretchy interlettering.... sigh
<alecu> or maybe we use TeX markup in each Qt label, and add the page number to each tab of the dialog!
<alecu> [Folders] [Devices] [Settings 1] [Settings 2] [Account information]
<ralsina> See Devices[1]
<ralsina> ok, really off now
 * alecu can't wait for next year's rewrite of control panel in go+webkit.
<dobey> i don't think so
<dobey> ok. i'm generally off, but will be around at some point tonight, doing peer reviews
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin2> anyone know the process to signing the windows binaries? "gpg --sign file" or "gpg --detach-sig file"? (gpg newbie)
<briancurtin2> alecu: have you ever had to do this? ^
<briancurtin2> ralsina: when you get back, can you mail me how the signing should be done? i found a wiki page that explains some of it, but i'm still not sure about the usage of GPG. also, not sure if i should sign each file or just the zip file of EXEs+QtCore4.dll
<ralsina> briancurtin2: just the zip file so IS knows the files are not tampered. Use --detach-sig.
<briancurtin2> ralsina: ah cool, doing that now
<briancurtin2> ralsina: signed and uploaded to the ticket
<ralsina> briancurtin2: awesome
#ubuntuone 2012-04-12
<JamesTait> G'mornin' all! :D
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll do that now so its ready for when you get here
<mandel> oh, morning!
<rye> mandel: ping, is currently released windows version safe for user profiles with UTf-8 names?
<rye> i mean whether it works
<mandel> rye, AFAIK it should because diego tests everything with a username that is a single utf8 char
<mandel> rye, unless you found something we don't know about it should be more than ok
<rye> mandel: bug #979759
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 979759 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Window's client of Ubuntu One doesn't work with cyrillic profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/979759
<rye> mandel: btw, what's the latest release?
<rye> mandel, ah 19-Dec-2011
<mandel> rye, is old.. very old, mainly due to the work we have been doing on linux, we plan to have dainly build set for windows by the end of this week
<rye> mandel: i suppose ubuntuone-2.99.3-windows-installer.exe was pulled off at some point
<mandel> rye, a number of bug were present, like no autoupdate O_o
<mandel> rye, so it was a 'useless' release :(
<rye> mandel: oh, ok
<mandel> rye, there is a new package ready from yesterday to be used by QA before the release, do you know how to get those?
<mandel> rye, I know the RT has been done and we are waiting to get the binaries sign
<rye> mandel: no, no logs with release or ubuntuone.com in lastlog here
<mandel> rye, should happen soon, maybe the .exe was sent manually via mail.. I'm trying to fix that so that you can find this as a jenkins artifact, can you wait 'til ralsina or briancurtin are back? they should help you better
<rye> mandel: sure
<mandel> rye, they should be here in a few mins
<alecu> hola mandel!
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<mandel> alecu, first one to appear!
<mandel> alecu, this is sooooo boring in the mornings
<alecu> mandel, sorry to hear that :-)
<mandel> alecu, he, I got used to it, being the only eu one in desktop+ :)
<mandel> alecu, what shall we do with bug 939671 bug 955339 and bug 955831
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 939671 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Libsoup webclient implementation does not show the ssl dialog when there is an error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955339 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Pinned certificates are not remembered" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955339
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955831 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Remember my settings for the ssl certificate is ignored" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955831
<mandel> alecu, invalid since we are not going to allow the used of pinned certs?
<alecu> mandel, what about "wishlist", since we would like to have this in order to have a more generic http library, but we don't need it right now?
<alecu> mandel, if it's ok with you, I'm setting them to wishlist
<mandel> alecu, sure, lets do that
<mandel> alecu, I'm just fixing small bugs little by little until I can get that windows thing done :)
<mandel> alecu, I fixed bug 904842 is a very easy branch, can you take a look?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 904842 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Code duplication in the Web Client" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/904842
<mandel> MP https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-duplication
<alecu> mandel, I also added the label "webclient-ssl" to all of those, in case we need to get back to all of them together.
<alecu> mandel, awesome. But I really need to review your two branches from yesterday before I can review this one :-)
<mandel> alecu, sure! actually, do those first so that we can get automatic .exe from jenkins, that is going to make josh and QA very very happy
<mandel> I'll be working on bug 961357 so that the errors make more sense
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 961357 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "Proxy authentication errors should be clearer" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961357
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: thanks for doing the keyring thing. Is there any reason why we are not asking upstream to take that patch?
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. I tried, then I got dragged to something else then there was a huge diff, I'll try again this afternoon :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool, thanks!
<mandel> ralsina, the updated version is there for us to be used right now so at least we are not blocked
<mandel> ralsina, do you know which is the dialog used to show the exceptions in control panel/sso?
<ralsina> mandel: not from memory
<mandel> ralsina, ack, I'll have lunch and find it myself
<mandel> ralsina, do you have a windows machine?
<ralsina> mandel: no VM, I would have to reboot
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no worries, I'll ask brian to run the tests on his and get the +1 for the sso branches
<mandel> off to lunch now
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: buen provecho!
 * alecu reboots
<dobey> oi
<ralsina> good morning dobey
<ralsina> dobey: how's releases?
<zeroEvidence> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu One team are able to recover files from ones online drive?
<dobey> ralsina: done
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<dobey> ralsina: well, i don't know if you guys finished the windows build, but i think i saw you sent it to be signed :)
<ralsina> zeroEvidence: yes, there is a possibility. duanedesign, rye, can you help zeroEvidence?
<dobey> zeroEvidence: you need to open a support ticket I think
<zeroEvidence> Thank you Ralsina.
<duanedesign> hello zeroEvidence
<zeroEvidence> Ok, lovely. Where do I go to fill one out?
<briancurtin2> ralsina: speaking of releases, i'm signing python27.dll right now. they also want the new update.xml - does this look right https://pastebin.canonical.com/64166/
<duanedesign> zeroEvidence: I will send you a PM so I can get more info from you
<dobey> ralsina: i also got the peer reviews done that i had left, last night
<zeroEvidence> Ok, Thanks duanedesign
 * mandel back
<mandel> briancurtin2, I'll take a look :)
<mandel> briancurtin2, I don't know the numbers, but from where I stand it looks perfect
<briancurtin2> mandel: the numbers match what's in the autoupdate.xml and ubuntuone.xml on the stable 3.0 branch and release-3_0_0 tag
<mandel> briancurtin2, then it shoudl be ok, when I said 'I don't know about the numbers' is that I don't have a clue which version we are releasing, I'm terrible with that :)
<mandel> briancurtin2, by the way, if you have time, I'd love to have some reviews from you about the fixes for windows on sso and control panel
<briancurtin2> mandel: send me a list and i'll check them all out. we should also have that mumble about them - after the team call?
<mandel> briancurtin2, whenever is better for you I already had lunch :)
 * mandel gets list
<ralsina> dobey: awesome. I screwed up a bit on the windows release process (told brian the wrong DLL to sign) [sigh]
<dobey> ah
<ralsina> briancurtin2: usually I give them the XML but tell them not to deploy it for a couple of days
<ralsina> briancurtin2: to get some testing so we don't push a broken version to users
<ralsina> briancurtin2: but yes, that xm looks fine to me
<dobey> bah. just push it :)
<briancurtin2> ralsina: ok, i'll sign that one as well and post it to the RT
<ralsina> briancurtin2: thanks, remember to explain all this to the people in the other side of the RT
<ralsina> briancurtin2: we need to be very explicit to avoid confusions
<mandel> briancurtin2, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/926427/
<briancurtin2> mandel: ack, thanks
<briancurtin2> ralsina: do you have a preference for when the update.xml should go live? maybe Tuesday?
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin2 at some point, it would be nice to get the xml and the .exe from jenkins and for them to always follow the same steps so that we don't always have to tell them, right?
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: but never going to happe
<ralsina> mandel: because they want a dev gpg-signing the binaries so we take responsibility for what we ship
<mandel> ralsina, really, pussies!
<mandel> cats I mean, cats..
<briancurtin2> could tie in pexpect to type in the password to sign the bins :)
<ralsina> briancurtin2: and upload your private key to ec2? You are brave :-)
<dobey> ok, now what order to review these branches in
<briancurtin2> oh windows update, thanks for rebooting as i'm uploading this zip file...
<mandel> dobey, first lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases and then lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/mocked-webserver :)
<ralsina> briancurtin2: ugh
<ralsina> alecu: we did our 1-1 the other day, so skipping
<alecu> ralsina, right
<briancurtin2> ralsina: do you have a preferred date for update.xml to go live, or do we wait to tell them that until we have the full fledged installer built?
<ralsina> let's say two days after we push the binaries to the site, so we get some user feedback
<briancurtin2> ok. i'll wait to give them the update.xml until we have the installer at the same time
<joshuahoover> ralsina: so the new installer is out there? :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: it's tryig to escape
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> mandel: several needs fixing/comments on the tcp-testcases which need clarified
<dobey> joshuahoover: no, but the truth is
<mandel> dobey, sure, on it!
<mandel> dobey, so to clarify, there is a Pb test case which is indeed specific to our tests but the SaveServiceRunner (which should be called Safe) is a general way to execute a service that listens to a a tcp port and connect a client to use such a service
<mandel> dobey, the class will clean all resources when the clean_up calls is adde via a tearDown method or a addCleanup call
<mandel> dobey, I used pb as an example in the tests but any other example listening to a tcp would have worked, regarding the header, added and confusion between the verb save and the adj safe will be fixed
<dobey> so calling it anything like "ServiceRunner" i think is a problem
<mandel> dobey, ok, what other name does it sound valid?
<dobey> because we already have this concept of a service runner in devtools
<dobey> i don't know
<mandel> dobey, the class can run more than one, and I'm terrible with names.. my dog is called Iron because he was wrinkles.. :P
<dobey> i'm just concerned about the naming conflict :)
<mandel> dobey, mkes perfect sense to worry about it, I completely forgot about that..
<mandel> dobey, TcpFactoryManager maybe?
<dobey> maybe SafeTCPServer then? and naming the module tcpserver or something? and change TwistedServiceTestCase or whatever you called it to TCPServerTestCase?
<dobey> and similar related renamings throughout?
<mandel> dobey, yep, sounds good, I'll leave the Pb one just becaue is used everywhere, naming it tx.py is ok then? I added the twisted Webserver there because of that naming convention
<dobey> mandel: i'd prefer things were named specifically to their purpose. having generic modules like "tx" and such leads to wanting to put everything remotely related, in the same file, which means we ned up with all test cases in a single file, which kind of sucks; which is why we refactored a bit when adding the squid test case :)
<mandel> dobey, ok, I'll do a tx_tcp_server.py and a tx_webserver.py ones
<mandel> dobey, I want to be very explicit that the are tx related of course
<dobey> s/_//g please :)
<dobey> gatox donde es?
<mandel> dobey, al joined, sure I have no problems
<mandel> dobey, he is playing halo or something like that
<mandel> aka holidays
<dobey> doh
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/979759
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 979759 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Windows client of Ubuntu One doesn't work with cyrillic profiles" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> dobey, yep, rye told me about that, I think is based on the very old windows release, should be ok in trunk
<mandel> dobey, but do not take my word for it
<dobey> ok
<dobey> well, i'll assign it to diego :)
<mandel> dobey, best thing to do
<mandel> some bastard added my canonical mail to http://www.lelong.com.my/
<mandel> wtf!
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: that's an old bug, has been fixed on trunk for a while, but we never got to do a release of it
<ralsina> dobey: until today!
<dobey> yay
<ralsina> dobey, alecu, thisfred, mandel, briancurtin2 (and Harry!), team call in 5'
<ralsina> urbanape and gatox are off today
<alecu> ralsina, has Harry already started?
<ralsina> alecu: no, Harry is imaginary.
<ralsina> alecu: because when I asked if I forgot someone, thisfred said I forgot Harry
<ralsina> So he's like Harryj
<alecu> ralsina, but he has already started, right?
<ralsina> alecu: in my imagination, yes :-)
<alecu> awesome!
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> so mumble time!
<briancurtin2> logging in
<alecu> mandel, probably someone that thinks you might enjoy buying fancy imitation lingerie
<mandel> alecu, someone in the internet really know me, I get fake watches, russian wifes and facy imitation lingerie :P
<thisfred> you'll look really fancy imitation sexy!
<mterry> I tried the "Send to Ubuntu One" thing and got a 403 Forbidden message.  Is that a known issue?
<beuno> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> mterry, no, it isn't. Does it happen for all send buttons or just one, and does it happen every time or just some times? (Refresh the page to get the button back...)
<mterry> aquarius, first time I went to the page, I've tried two and it happened on both.  Will try refreshing
<mterry> mmm
<mterry> just tried a third before refreshing and it worked...
<mandel> dobey, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases/+merge/99759
<mterry> bradbury, heinlein, and vonnegut failed.  let me refresh
<mterry> after a refresh, all three worked
<mterry> aquarius, ^
<aquarius> ok
<aquarius> so, that's annoying, then
<mterry> (but the others worked the first time, besides those three)
<aquarius> I can't decide whether it's better to have an intermittent failure or better to have it always fail :)
<aquarius> mterry, thanks. I'll try and replicate the problem...
<mterry> Specifically, what happened, was the box got replaced by a text field, that said "Forbidden (403)". The text was too large for the space and there was a horizontal scrollbar to see the rest
<mandel> dobey, AFAIK there is no use of openssl in devtools so the headers should be ok, right?
<mterry> Not a text field, but a label
<aquarius> heh. they all work for me. :(
<mterry> yay....  :-/
<aquarius> mterry, this is useful feedback, though!
<dobey> mandel: it needs to have the exception though
<mandel> dobey, is there an example header I can use?
<dobey> mandel: as i said in the comment. all the other modules in trunk have it now, and there is the LICENSE file. :)
<mandel> dobey, all the others? there are a couple missing, or at least the one I exactly opened :P
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> ok, well. i need to go get lunch
<dobey> so, bbiab
<mandel> briancurtin2, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-webclient-tests/+merge/101410
<duanedesign> On XP is the syncdaemon metadata folder in C:\Users\yourusername\AppData\Local\xdg\ubuntuone ?
<briancurtin2> duanedesign: it'll be different on XP, i'll boot up my VM and see
<ralsina> duanedesign: %localappdata% should get you close to it
<duanedesign> thank you very much brian
<briancurtin2> duanedesign: that same folder on XP would be C:\Documents and Settings\brian\Local Settings\Application Data\xdg\ubuntuone
<duanedesign> thank you!
<mandel> briancurtin2, FYI I had to update all the branches to use the new paths in  ubuntuone-dev-tools, all the changes are already in the lp MP
<mandel> briancurtin2, sorry for any PITA :)
<briancurtin2> mandel: no problem, i'll take a look
<dobey> back
<mandel> dobey, I need to go, I have update all the branches, let me know of any issues and I'll fix it after the rugby training
<dobey> mandel: ok. thanks
<mandel> ok, rugby time after taking pain killers, see you tom!
<nemo> aquarius: So, I showed my mom your site.  She's grateful
<nemo> aquarius: but she's decided to wean herself off of ubuntu one and move more of her notes to Google Docs
<nemo> I did emphasise if she wanted to keep using tomboy, I'd be ok w/ working to make it more functional
<nemo> aquarius: but anyway, it is a good interim measure. so I appreciate it being there. thanks.
<aquarius> nemo, thanks for letting me know
<ralsina> Looks like I am finally coming down with the cold that has been hovering around me for weeks
<ralsina> I have 39C fever, so am going to lie down and call a doc
<briancurtin2> jeez, get some rest
<ralsina> if there is an emergency that can be fixed by a guy who is half delirious, phone me ;-)
<dobey> hrmm, i need to get some pilldws for the new office futon
<dobey> alecu: ping
<dobey> alecu: were you looking at bug #943046 ? it has a *lot* of duplicates :-/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943046
<briancurtin2> ah crap...for some reason, when quitting the u1cp from the tray the log file can't be opened...
<briancurtin2> wait, ughhh. why is it trying to write a log file at """C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\dist\ubuntuone-control-panel-qt.exe.log"""
<ralsina> briancurtin2: you don't have the patched py2exe!
<ralsina> briancurtin2: you need to change a file, let me find the way to do it
<ralsina> briancurtin2: in Python27/Lib/site-packages/py2exe/boot_common.py
<ralsina> you need to add sys.stderr = backhole (or close to that, just like for stdout)
<ralsina> briancurtin2: bad news, that may require a re-signing of binaries, check if it changes the .exes :-/
<briancurtin2> shit.
<ralsina> briancurtin2: yep. Sorry, should have remembered to tell you
<ralsina> briancurtin2: or if I did, should have remembered to remind you
<briancurtin2> nah its my fault
<briancurtin2> this happened because re-setting up the buildout which was messing with, i should have done it on another checkout, not the live one i'm actually using. when i rebuilt the buildout, it re-ordered the sys.path so my local C:\python27\lib\site-packages comes before the patched py2exe
<briancurtin2> i cant imagine why buildout would ever do that, but now i know...
<alecu> dobey, pong.
<alecu> dobey, ugh, yes, I saw that bug. I was unable to reproduce it in the past. Will try again in a clean vm.
<dobey> alecu: thanks. the last duplicate seems to have been filed on tuesday.
<alecu> ralsina, that "sys.stderr = backhole" line seems to lead to a lot of misinterpretations.
<ralsina> alecu: there is also a bug about never ever ever writing to stderr wich is a better fix.
<alecu> ralsina, I meant because of the "*back*hole"
<ralsina> alecu: ooooooook
<dobey> lol
 * dobey wasn't going to say anything
<dobey> freud said enough on the subject already
<joshuahoover> ralsina, briancurtin2: still working on the windows release i gather? :)
<briancurtin2> joshuahoover: yeah, i screwed up the one i sent to be signed, so i'm making another right now
<joshuahoover> briancurtin2: ralsina is sharing all his "tricks" with you i see ;)
<dobey> ralsina: speaking of winodws installer tricks… is there any trick to say, have it download/install a thing from MS, on XP, but not on Vista/7?
<dobey> (or rather, if said thing from MS isn't already installed)
<ralsina> dobey: not that I know of. briancurtin2 probably knows better
<ralsina> dobey: I mean, installbuilder has support to detect windows version and to download stuff (I think) so maybe it can do it manually
<briancurtin2> dobey: i dont know if installbuilder does downloads, but we could always download what's needed and conditionally install it, like we do for those firewall exceptions
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> briancurtin2: so "we could always download" means download from within the installer, or we distribute it with the installer?
<briancurtin2> dobey: i meant manually or as a part of creating the installer. what we ship to customers would already have it in the installer, and only install if needed
<dobey> ah. i suppose that is possible, assuming it's legally allowed from the license
<dobey> ralsina: also, will we be shipping u1db for windows as part of the same installer we currently have (when we ship it), or as a separate install? or both?
<ralsina> dobey: have not thought about it at all
<ralsina> dobey: u1db is a library, so normally all apps that use it on windows would include them
<dobey> aside from the 2 scripts it also installs, but i suppose so
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> i'm thinking about what the cross-platform build system for it will be.
<dobey> the best, that is
<briancurtin2> ralsina: so i got the log error to go away from py2exe...but now i'm seeing the SSO cred login screen pop under the signup page. is there yet another thing i screwed up that causes this?
<ralsina> briancurtin2: I don't know
<ralsina> briancurtin2: I don't think so
<ralsina> briancurtin2: I think this is because we removed syncdaemon from autostart
<briancurtin2> i dont think so either, but it never used to do that
<ralsina> or something related
<ralsina> briancurtin2: check the process tree, I bet sso is not started by u1cp
<ralsina> briancurtin2: if you had sso running from a previous install, that explains it
<ralsina> briancurtin2: that happened to elopio on testing a while ago
<briancurtin2> ralsina: yep, that's it. i had everything running, removed creds, SSO remained running, went to login again and now it's behind
<ralsina> briancurtin2: cool, kill it and try again, should be in front :-)
<briancurtin2> ralsina: ok, now it works. RT updated
<ralsina> briancurtin2: awesome. We'll get this out yet!
<ralsina> briancurtin2: also, it's 12% easier the 2nd time
<briancurtin2> ralsina: it's also easier if i don't mess with the buildout that produced working packages beforehand :) that is now circled in my notes
<dobey> later all!
#ubuntuone 2012-04-13
<bkerensa> ;) If anyone from the Ubuntu One team has a moment I have a question about support for integrating U1 into OpenPhoto
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> bkerensa, ping!
<alecu> hola hola hola!
<alecu> good morning everyone!
<mandel> alecu, hello!
<mandel> alecu, I updated the branch which you comments and though of a perfect name : TidyServiceRunner :)
<alecu> mandel, awesome!
<alecu> mandel, can you run the script I added to the end of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/334757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 334757 in KDE Bindings "update-notifier-kde.py crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed]
<mandel> alecu, sure, which OS?
<alecu> mandel, ubuntu
<mandel> alecu, ok, on it!
<alecu> mandel, that script crashes aprox 4 out of 10 times with a SIGSEGV
<alecu> mandel, I want to see if it happens elsewhere
<mandel> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927810/
<alecu> mandel, awesome.
<mandel> alecu, I'll run ti several times for you
<alecu> mandel, "Segmentation fault" is what I wanted to get :-)
<mandel> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/927812/
<mandel> alecu, seems to fail more here, I'm an x64 for what ever is worth
 * mandel reads the script
<alecu> mandel, so, it segfaults 9 out of 12.
<alecu> mandel, awesomer.
<mandel> alecu, yes, seems very easy to reproduce here
<alecu> mandel, the script is to show that a bug we see in ubuntu-sso-client is not really there, but it is in pyqt instead.
<mandel> alecu, makes sense..
<mandel> alecu, can I get the reviews asap so I can try to get jenkins working asap, I don't want to have windows in this state, the more we wait..
<mandel> alecu, also, it should fix the issues with the sso tests on mac, so if you have the mini setup it would be great feed back to have
<alecu> mandel, I'll do the re-review next
<alecu> mandel, in the macmini I've got the dev env halfway thru
<alecu> mandel, I may ask you for some help finishing the setup, in half an hour or so. Or after your lunch
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me know :)
<alecu> mandel, btw: I'm reproducing the pyqt segfault in Lucid!!!
<mandel> alecu, WTF! so it has been broken for a looong time!
<alecu> and on maverick too.
<alecu> awesome.
<mandel> alecu, I wonder if we use pyside.. let me try that :)
<alecu> mandel, that would be great, because then we can see if the problem is with pyqt or qt itself.
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is exactly what I though
<alecu> mandel, so: where are you guys installing the windows instance of jenkins?
<alecu> mandel, it's a jenkins "slave" or called something like that, right?
 * alecu knows about buildbot's master and slaves.
<mandel> alecu, yes, there is a windows ec2 image that jenkins connects to do work wit the tests on windows
<alecu> mandel, on EC2 or on canonistack?
<mandel> alecu, in the script, you are using a QApplication as in QtGui.QApplication, right?
<mandel> alecu, AFAIK EC2
<alecu> mandel, great. And I guess there's no way to do that with osx... so we'll have to use the macmini.
<mandel> alecu, look at the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927834/ (look at the bus that is used, is the GLib one!!!) and the results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/927833/
<mandel> alecu, can you reproduce it?
<alecu> mandel, oh, pyside!
<alecu> mandel, I don't have pyside installed, but I don't think we'll manage to get that change into precise :-)
<mandel> alecu, no, but it reduces the tech to blame :)
<alecu> mandel, perhaps we should try pyqt + the dbus glib mainloop.
<alecu> mandel, but who knows what else it will break :P
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> alecu, well, as long as we don't put in trunk we are save..
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<alecu> mandel, also: the awful thing is that pyqt has deprecated the pydbus integration, in favour of a different dbus module, so... :-(
<alecu> ralsina, I think I found the problem with the "SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" error in sso.
<mandel> alecu, ouch!
<ralsina> alecu: awesome, what was it?
<mandel> you! => ralsina  hehehe
<alecu> ralsina, pyqt being broken since -at least- lucid.
<ralsina> alecu: we *may* be able to do smething similar  for a jenkins slave: http://www.macminicolo.net/jvmx_secure_signup.html
<ralsina> After we get it all configured in our mini, of coure
<ralsina> alecu: really?
<ralsina> alecu: pyqt in general or pyqt-in-ubuntu?
<alecu> ralsina, our sso bug is #943046. LP will probably timeout opening that page, since the bug has *way too many* duplicates.
<ralsina> alecu: the bot is not able to open it. Whoa.
<alecu> ralsina, so, I've debugged a bunch, and many times I got segfaults, so I traced it to this other bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/334757
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 334757 in KDE Bindings "update-notifier-kde.py crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed]
<alecu> ralsina, and I added a small script to that bug that shows the problem.
<alecu> ralsina, the bug is that pyqt (or qt) segfaults when the connection to the dbus-daemon is broken.
<ralsina> alecu: looking at the script now
<ralsina> alecu: but why is dbus daemon dying?
<alecu> ralsina, but it fails randomly. On some vms it fails immediately. (like my lucid vm). On some other vms, it never fails (like my precise vm). But on my precise computer, it fails very often.
<ralsina> alecu: on real life, I mean :-)
<alecu> always with a SEGFAULT.
<ralsina> alecu: it's a race condition, obviously
<alecu> ralsina, why? probably when it's going down.
<ralsina> alecu: so, it has no real consequences, it's just a crash on session closing?
<ralsina> alecu: because if it is, we could install a handler for sigsegv and hide it
<alecu> ralsina, a few of the duplicates say that the bug didn't affect their normal operation at all.
<ralsina> alecu: exctly. If dbus-daemon dies, none of our stuff works anyway
<alecu> ralsina, and I remember reading one that the apport dialog showed up on first starting a just updated precise
<ralsina> alecu: so it's not something we can recover from in any case
<alecu> ralsina, right
<ralsina> alecu: probably updated dbus daemon restarted itself?
<alecu> ralsina, if I try to kill a dbus daemon all my session dies. To debug this I had to resort to twm and a few xterms :-)
<ralsina> alecu: haha
<ralsina> alecu: so, can you try installing a signal handler and see ifyour script dies silently?
<alecu> I just forgot how much fun is having to find a place for each window as they are mapped.
<ralsina> alecu: at least twm doesn't ask you to resize on mapping anymore (or does it?)
<alecu> ralsina, is python able to handle sigsegvs? I'll give that a try.
<ralsina> alecu: it should, IIRC
<alecu> I mean, is any process able to handle sigsegvs?
<alecu> awesome.
<ralsina> "Because the C signal handler always returns, it makes little sense to catch synchronous errors like SIGFPE or SIGSEGV."
<ralsina> alecu: so maybe not ^
<alecu> hmm.... http://pypi.python.org/pypi/faulthandler/1.0
<ralsina> alecu: looks like you *may* be able to do it from C, but that's painful right now
<ralsina> alecu: another idea: make apport ignore that specific error / all segfaults?
<alecu> I'm doing: apt-cache install python-faulthandler
<ralsina> alecu: hey, if that works, cool.
<alecu> ralsina, I believe when we are out of the beta period, apport gets a lot silenter
<ralsina> alecu: we could do a bug pattern so apport keeps quiet about this bug and stops reporting it
<alecu> ralsina, python-faulthandler is in universe, not in main.
<ralsina> alecu: not sure if that means it doesn't show the "some app crashed" dialog
 * alecu brbs
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch :)
<dobey> buen provecho mandel
<alecu> this is awesome. Faulthandler comes standard with py3.3.
<dobey> ralsina, alecu: what are you guys trying to do?
<alecu> dobey, we are trying to find a way to silence some segfaults in pyqt
<ralsina> dobey: we get a segfault id dbus-daemon crashes
<ralsina> dobey: or closes (as in end of session)
<dobey> alecu: a bug pattern should do that
<ralsina> dobey: and we got a bazillion dups for that
<dobey> or well, it really shouldn't be necessary now. apport should say "This bug has already been reported."
<alecu> dobey, awesome. Where should we put that pattern?
<ralsina> dobey: patters make apport be silent? (the docs are not that clear)
<dobey> alecu: i'm not sure exactly
<dobey> rye: ^^^ can we have a bugpattern for this bug?
<dobey> alecu: it's a launchpad side thing, though
<dobey> not on the client
<alecu> dobey, even better!
<alecu> rye, the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/943046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed]
<ralsina> dobey: we can propose via https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns maybe
<alecu> rye, but LP keeps throwing a timeout, probably because of the many bugs marked as duplicated of that one.
<dobey> perhaps, i have no idea. afaik, rye has done most of the ones for our stuff
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<dobey> alecu: yes, because of the dupes, it sometimes gives a timeout on the db query
<dobey> ralsina: also, can we perhaps just fix the bug? :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's a bug in Qt dbus mainloop
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> dobey: a biiiiit too deep in the stack. And in C++
<dobey> alecu: btw, your test script is broken and can leave a bunch of dbus-daemon processes running :)
<alecu> dobey, yes.... I didn't care about that much :-)
<dobey> gah it's a 3.5 year old bug
<ralsina> dobey: it's a race condition, happens only in some cases, and if you don't have apport noone wuld notice :-/
<dobey> yes well
<dobey> alecu: can you bug on http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/mailman/listinfo/pyqt about it, and send your test script there?
<alecu> dobey, sure.
<alecu> dobey, and according to this, we should be using QtDBus instead: http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Docs/PyQt4/html/dbus.html
<dobey> alecu: we *are* using that
<dobey> alecu: or maybe not, that documentation is very uh, "incomplete" i guess
<alecu> dobey, we are using dbus-python, we should be using QtDBus
<alecu> ralsina, do you know where I can find a repository browser for pyqt? I'm unable to in the riverbank site.
<mandel> alecu, sounds about right, we are using the deprecated one.. which is going to be interesting in sso since we need to support gtk and qt..
<ralsina> alecu: not really
<ralsina> alecu: interesting never heard of QtDBusbefore
<dobey> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/python-qt4 ?
<dobey> alecu: or /ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/ if not?
<alecu> dobey, nice. But my point is that riverbank only releases tarballs, like it was 1996.
<dobey> oh, well. this is where i would normally insert some comment about how they're using qt. :)
<ralsina> alecu: there is no public official repo
<ralsina> alecu: AFAICS
<thisfred> I took tuesday as review day, though I really do
<thisfred> n't care which day I have
<thisfred> so if anyone prefers tuesday, just switch me to a different unoccupied day, and tell me ;)
<briancurtin> i took monday, but i'll do whatever day if someone needs that one
<dobey> thisfred: I am appalled, neigh, disturbed deeply, by your insidious behavior.
 * ralsina will review all branches proposed on saturdays
<ralsina> and that, BTW is to be read "all branches (proposed on saturdays)" and not "(all branches proposed) on saturdays"
 * thisfred writes a cron job
 * mandel back
<mandel> for me as long as it is not tuesday of thurs for me I'm ok
<mandel> rugby is those days, I can move things around other days
<rye> alecu: ok, looking to create a bugpattern
<rye> OMG
<rye> alecu: so, what should be the master bug?
<alecu> rye, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/943046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed]
<briancurtin> mandel: how about you take monday and i'll switch to thursday?
<rye> alecu: hm, somebody already added that i guess
<mandel> briancurtin, sure, that sounds perfect to me
<briancurtin> mandel: oh, well i guess you could do whatever other day you want, i didn't look and thought other days had filled up
<briancurtin> :)
<mandel> dobey, I updated the branches following the comments from you and alecu please review when ever you can
<rye> alecu: Robert Roth <robert.roth.off> @ 484.1.2 -    Added bugpatterns for two frequent ubuntu-sso-client bugs, #943046 and #940669
<dobey> mandel: ok thanks
<mandel> briancurtin, mondays sound good, I have to start later so that I overlap with others, so is good to wake up late on mondays hehe
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 in 5 min?
<alecu> rye, awesome.
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<alecu> rye, But our bug in sso (bug 943046) is in fact caused by a bug in pyqt (bug #334757).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943046
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 334757 in KDE Bindings "update-notifier-kde.py crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334757
<alecu> rye, should we mark our bug as a duplicate of that pyqt one?
<rye> alecu: and kill that pyqt bug too? :)
<alecu> rye, right :-)
<dobey> mandel: should be able to review now. someone was wrong on the internet, so i had to correct them first :P
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mandel> ralsina, I'm ready when you are (mumble)
<rye> alecu: bug #943046 should be marked as a dup of bug #940669 though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943046 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Precise) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943046
<ralsina> mandel: going
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940669 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940669
<alecu> rye, I'm marking it like that, and adding some comments regarding the root issue.
<rye> alecu: okay, and then we will need LP people to fix their query :) so that it works for our enormous dbus missing bug
<alecu> rye, it seems to be a bug in pyqt. I've reproduced it in Lucid all the way up to Precise.
<dobey> alecu: yes, that report against pyqt was actually filed from Jaunty :)
<alecu> awesome :-)
<alecu> rye, I've added a script to bug #334757 that shows the segfault only using pyqt.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 334757 in KDE Bindings "update-notifier-kde.py crashed with SIGSEGV in QSocketNotifier::setEnabled()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/334757
<rye> alecu: fix is easy try: ... except SegmentationViolationError: pass
<alecu> rye, nice! but now I get an Undefined error!
<rye> for whatever generation reading my comment above - NO, you can't trap this error that way
 * rye knows he will be searching for something like this in the future
<rye> alecu: basically i think it is the same thing as with our python dbus bindings - when dbus disappears prior to our process
<rye> oh
<rye> no
<rye> alecu: g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
 * alecu waves to all the Archaeologist aliens and/or cockroaches
<rye> ^ is that an expected response ?
<rye> aaah, you launch your own dbus
<alecu> rye, that means that the process did not die with a segfault
<mandel> ralsina, bug 907511
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907511 in Ubuntu One Client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<alecu> rye, the segfault does not happen every time, just often.
<alecu> on the other hand, on my lucid vm it happens every time.
<rye> alecu: ah, you are killing the daemon, right
<rye> alecu: we had the same bug but with native python bindings. but at least they were not segfaulting, only raising an exception
<rye> alecu: yay segfault
<alecu> got it?
<rye> alecu: yep
 * rye wants a core file..
<rye> ulimit -c unlimited, right
 * rye stops debug output to IRC
<briancurtin> ralsina: since i'm not sure of their usual conventions, what do i do with the latest message on https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=51590 - i'm guessing i could scp that folder, or is that something else?
<ralsina> briancurtin: looking
<ralsina> briancurtin: get those files, put them in dist, do an installer, gpg-sign it, upload the installer and the signature, mention it on the RT, ask for it to be signed
<ralsina> briancurtin: you should be able to scp from chinstrap, yes
<dobey> mandel: do you have a lucid chroot/vm available?
<mandel> dobey, I do, yes
<mandel> dobey, tell me :)
<dobey> getting a link for you :)
<dobey> mandel: can you fix devtools to build on it again? it seems to fail to start squid
<dobey> mandel: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/100003195/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.ubuntuone-dev-tools_3.1%2Br60-15~lucid1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> mandel: so the nightlies for it aren't building on lucid :-/
<mandel> dobey, uh! cute, on it!
<dobey> thanks!
<mandel> dobey, no problem, I might take a little time because I have to update th vm but besides that I'm ready to rumble :)
<dobey> mandel: ok. i'm filing a bug for it
<mandel> thx
<mandel> dobey, I'll try to see if there is an issue with the way squid is started, and other problem is that it might be dependent on the machine used to build it
<ralsina> dobey, mandel, thisfred, briancurtin, alecu, HARRY!: standup
<ralsina> in 30"
<ralsina> gatox and urbanape are off
<ralsina> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> harry?
<mandel> me
<dobey> mandel: bug #980880 is all for you :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 980880 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Build fails on Lucid - Fails to start squid process" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980880
<ralsina> dobey: he's our imaginary friend
<mandel> dobey, yes sir!
<thisfred> mw
<dobey> meh
<thisfred> me
<mandel> sorry my imaginary friend is i
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> me
<mandel> terrible joke
<ralsina> mandel: it's j in python
<ralsina> DONE: bureaucracy. Felt sick (allergic to bureaucracy?) Saw doc, team call, 1-1 with gatox and mandel. Got drugs. TODO: help around, lots of tiny stuff, too smal and numerous to describe BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: signing, testing my broken releases, fixing buildout, rebuilding and testing, actually got signed binaries
<briancurtin> TODO: currently getting the signed bins, rebuilding the installer, sending that off to be signed. figuring out how to get buildout to work nicely with the installer automation
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: 1-1. Updated all ubuntuone-dev-tools branches and the affected branched by that (sso and control panel)
<mandel> TODO: Beg fore reviews, find out what is going on in L with ubuntu one dev tools bug 980880
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 980880 in ubuntuone-dev-tools trunk "Build fails on Lucid - Fails to start squid process" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/980880
<thisfred> .DONE: test improvement, u1db reviewing TODO: <-- BLOCKED: no NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: reviews, u1db packaging investigation
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #682954, bug #956407, reviews, SRUs, u1db packaging
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682954 in Ubuntu One Client stable-2-0 "Typo in man page for u1sdtool, "path's" to "paths"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682954
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 956407 in Ubuntu One Client stable-2-0 "Apport recipe attaches old/useless log files" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956407
<dobey> alecu
<ralsina> thisfred: you have NOTHING to do?
<alecu> DONE: reviews, debugged the hell out of the pyqt dbus error
<alecu> TODO: finish patches for the secur^W very secret bug, more reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred: I can help you with that! :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: that was meant to signify same as DONE, but I'm not overloaded, so if there's something urgent
<ralsina> thisfred: oh, well, no nothing all that urgent
<mandel> briancurtin, can you take a look to my MP
<mandel> ??
<ralsina> thisfred: you could do some of mandel's reviews, maybe
<mandel> thisfred, oh, yes, please :)
<thisfred> is it tuesday? I didn't think so!
<thisfred> :P
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, i have them open, am just tied up with getting the signed binaries out, repackaging, and sending the installer off to be signed. i'll be reviewing soon (ran all tests yesterday - all pass)
<mandel> briancurtin, ok, thx
<mandel> thisfred, no worried, brian got them!
<thisfred> mandel: I'll get on it after I review the u1db oauth branch
<thisfred> oh or not :)
<mandel> thisfred, ok, I'll grab a coffee and I'll let you know which ones they are
 * mandel coffee
<thisfred> kcool
<dobey> mandel: so, i see "save" is still used a bunch in the tests themselves, which test the testcase
<dobey> ok, i need to get some lunch. will continue reviews after, and do sru work
<dobey> bbiab
<briancurtin> ralsina: so what i got back from them is, e.g., "python27.dll" and "python27.dll.signed". do i now take all of the *.signed files and rename them to the appropriate exe/dll inside /dist?
<briancurtin> or is *.signed something to verify, and *.exe is the actual signed exe?
<briancurtin> (seems obvious by name, but im new to GPG stuff)
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes
<ralsina> briancurtin: I think "yes the second" :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: depends on who did the signing ;-)
<briancurtin> Matthias Arnason
<ralsina> briancurtin: I meant, they sometimes zip everything and sign the zip, or provide a folder with the signed exes and gpg signatures. Don't recall who does which
<ralsina> briancurtin: in any case, gpg sigs are a couple hundred bytes, so anything larger is the real binary
<briancurtin> ah, i have a folder with file.exe and then file.exe.signed where *signed files are an extra 6-8k, so i'll take the *signed ones
<mandel> dobey, really? I though I changed all of them, whihc revno?
<mandel> dobey, ok, you mean the var names, let me change that
<ralsina> briancurtin: if the .exe are the ones you sent, and the others are larger, yes, that's the thing
<briancurtin> ralsina: that's what i figured, just wanted to be sure. when i renamed the foo.exe.signed to foo.exe, i can see in the "digital signature" tab of the file properties that it's signed, so that's it
<mandel> dobey, sorted, new version ready with no save
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool
<mandel> dobey, I have run the tests several times in an L vm and it passes all the tests correctly
<mandel> dobey, squid gets started with no problems
<dobey> mandel: any idea why it would fail in nightlies then?
<mandel> dobey, hm.. the way it works i by calling 'squid -k check -f config_file' to check the pid file of the process, what might be happening is that squid is taking too long to start and we run out of tries
<mandel> dobey, we have 8 tried to start squid and we use the following waiting periods: 0.4, 0.1, 0.1, 0.2, 0.5, 1, 3, 5
<mandel> dobey, and waiting for 5 and not starting is a very strange thing...
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> and why does my liver feel funny
<dobey> mandel: still 2 more save, in class names :)
<mandel> dobey, where?
<dobey> class names in the test file
<mandel> dobey, and alcohol
<mandel> dobey, let me fix that
<dobey> also, a speclling error
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> dobey, where is the spelling error?
<dobey> commented on the mp with it
<dobey> +class MultipleSercicesTestCase(TestCase):
<dobey> and also queried about the use of "service" as i thought we'd agreed to use "server" instead
<mandel> dobey, you are right, I'll change everything to server and not service
<dobey> ok, thanks
<dobey> sorry this is being a bit extraneous of a review :)
<mandel> dobey, no problem :)
<mandel> dobey,  grep "[S|s]ervice" . -Rn returns no results, so it should be ok now
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i also commented on the lucid failure bug with another way you might be able to reproduce the problem
<mandel> dobey, great, I'll move to that bug then
<mandel> dobey, I pushed the new revno for the test cases, let me know so that I make all the changes in the other 4 branches that depend on this :)
<dobey> ok. waiting for launchpad to catc hup :)
<dobey> mandel: what revno is it, btw?
<mandel> dobey, 75
<dobey> ok
<dobey> totally going to wear this new t-shirt to the yuri's night party tomorrow
<dobey> mandel: i think you forgot to push. launchpad knows nothing about r75 and it's not waiting to rescan
<mandel> dobey, really, let me do it again
<dobey> ralsina: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/man-typo-2-0/+merge/101935 ? :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: the u1sdtool help was sort of a big lie, last I checked :-)
<mandel> dobey, ha, I'm stupid I pushed it to the wrong project
<mandel> dobey, should be ok now
<ralsina> OMFG, a grocer's apostrophe! Shameful!
<dobey> ralsina: well, even if it's a big lie, it should be proper english :)
<dobey> also this branch is already released in 3.0/trunk. just backporting it for a 2.0.x release for SRU :)
<mandel> dobey, FYI I managed to reproduce the issue
<ralsina> dobey: +1 and global approve
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> mandel: cool. now fix it ;)
<mandel> dobey, I wonder what is wrong, from the apt-get source it does not work, when pulling from trunk it works
<mandel> looks like I'm going to learn something..
<dobey> mandel: no idea
<alecu> ok, lunch time for me.
<dobey> ralsina: also just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/apport-newonly-2-0/+merge/101936 if you would please :)
<mandel> dobey, what uses is used to build the packages?
<ralsina> dobey: gona take a bit longer on that one. I am hungry.
<dobey> ralsina: buen provecho then :)
<dobey> mandel: eh?
<dobey> mandel: the packages are built with fakeroot
<dobey> mandel: but that doesn't explain why it would only fail on lucid
<rye> so, looks like QSocketNotifier gets somehow dereferenced, i.e. d_ptr becomes 0x0, and then d->threadData->eventDispatcher just blows off
<mandel> dobey, the problem might be that the proxy cannot start because the folder most be accessible by the user 'proxy'
<dobey> mandel: but that should fail on all versions then no?
<mandel> dobey, would be nice to see if we can run  'squid -N -X -f _trial_temp/squid.conf'
<dobey> mandel: and also would fail from trunk?
<mandel> dobey, if we run that command form the folder we can see if squid does start
<mandel> dobey, which probably is not the case
<mandel> dobey, let me walk the dog and I'll keep digging
<rye> ok, fun. Private object got dereferenced, but its parent object was not realy notified about that. Fuuun
<dobey> rye: what are you debugging?
<rye> dobey: the qt failure when dbus goes away and client gets mad about it
<dobey> oh
 * dobey makes a lucid pbuilder chrootball
<ralsina>  dobey +1 on the apport branch
<dobey> yay thanks
<alecu> rye, I've tracked it to this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/python-qt4/precise/view/head:/dbus/dbus.cpp#L34
<alecu> rye, my guess is that remove_watch should disconnect both "activated" signals that are connected on add_watch.
<alecu> rye, since it's either readSocket or writeSocket the one that's failing.  (or perhaps it's both)
 * mandel back
<dobey> alecu: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/tcp-testcases/+merge/99759 now please?
<dobey> mandel: can you remove nessita as a reviewer from that branch? or should we bug her to do a review? :)
<mandel> dobey, certainly
<mandel> dobey, I can reassign not remove, is that correct?
<mandel> dobey, I could assign it to me :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> she is on swap today
<alecu> mandel, it's ok if you assign it to yourself, then abstain
<alecu> dobey, I'm on it
<dobey> yeah, change it to you and abstain
<mandel> alecu, did exactly that
<dobey> alecu: thanks :)
<alecu> mandel, why are this yields needed?
<alecu>         yield calculator_c.testserver_on_connection_made
<alecu>         yield echoer_c.testserver_on_connection_made
<mandel> alecu, they are to ensure that the client protocol connectionMade was indeed called since there is no guarantee that it is otherwise
<alecu> mandel, awesome.
<alecu> mandel, I'm approving.
<mandel> \o/
<alecu> mandel, I'm reviewing the following one.
<mandel> alecu, thx
<dobey> i'll wait until that one lands
<dobey> then i'll review the other one
<mandel> dobey, I'm getting the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/928331
<mandel> dobey, but I did all the calls as root and therefore the dirs have the wrong rights
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: but i don't understand how that wouldn't also fail on other versions of ubuntu as well
<mandel> dobey, well, maybe they changed the user used for the squid/squid3 process
<dobey> i doubt it
<dobey> and pbuilder apparently runs stuff as 'pbuilder' not root
<mandel> dobey, hmm we could point squid to use the conf in /tmp but I'm not sure about that
<mandel> dobey, we could try it by changing the location via de env variable used by u1trial
<dobey> mandel: no we shouldn't put anything in /tmp
<dobey> we have _trial_temp for a reason
<mandel> dobey, is there a way to try and run the command in the machine too see the exact error?
<dobey> mandel: why aren't we seeing "the exact error" ?
<mandel> dobey, we should get store the result of the execution, then check several times that it start, if not, print the error + the output of the process, does it sound good?
<alecu> dobey, the openssl exception applies to all of our public projects?
<dobey> mandel: if squid itself fails to start and spews errors we should fail immediately and spew those errors
<dobey> alecu: no
<alecu> dobey, to which ones does it apply to?
<dobey> alecu: only AGPL or GPL licensed ones that need to use openssl
<alecu> great then.
<mandel> dobey, then, we have a bug there, which will help to fix the L building issue
<alecu> mandel, rugby is what makes you a dyslexic: "with all its childre."
<mandel> alecu, does sound perfectly plausible
<mandel> alecu, which is annoying, I can't bloody spell, yet I used words like plausible and I do spell diahorrea like the brisiths..
<mandel> and spell british wrong.. oh my!
<alecu> lol
<alecu> mandel, awesome. Did not know about the spelling of *that*. I just assumed you mistyped that word too :-)
<mandel> alecu, what diahorrea, no, that is AFAIK correct, let me double check :P
<alecu> mandel, it is!
<alecu> mandel, I checked :P
<mandel> alecu, my brain is a scumbag!
<alecu> mandel, you can always argue that your reviews use the English spelling from Lavapiés.
<mandel> lol
<mandel> alecu, the puertorican version
<mandel> Ay du speek de inglis!
<dobey> sigh
<mandel> alecu, example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5edCB_4O78
<mandel> alecu, best one 'un chinito pecando' jejeje
<alecu> mandel, yes! there was a radio show around here that had a section with those kind of "embedded spanish"
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is anyone else using firefox on precise, and now no longer able to drag tabs around, or drag links out of the firefox window?
<alecu> dobey, looking
<alecu> dobey, on the precise updated yesterday, I can drag tabs and link around and out of the window.
<dobey> weird
<alecu> on the other hand, the radeon driver for my 2 week old board insists on displaying an annoying overlay saying "AMD: Unsupported hardware"
<alecu> I guess I never learn about buying bleeding edge hardware :-(
<dobey> nice
<ralsina> alecu: did you get a shareware graphics board???
<alecu> ralsina, lol
<alecu> ralsina, it's a new model, released two months ago.
<ralsina> "if you want to see green, please send $5 via US mail to Joe in Wichita"
<alecu> ralsina, so, I guess I'm lucky to be using it at all :P
<ralsina> "he needs the money so he can make more cool graphic boards!"
<alecu> lol
<alecu> anyway: you can buy ati, who releases docs for the open source drivers you'll be using in a few years, and get binary drivers, but not at board release time. Or buy nvidia, who will have binary drivers closer to release, but will never release any docs.
<alecu> Or buy intel, and get 10 year old tech.
<alecu> third world open source gamer dilemmas.
<dobey> you can't buy intel
<dobey> well, you can buy a laptop that has intel, or a motherboard that has intel (which probably means you also have to get an intel processor instead of amd)
 * dobey really misses 3DFX
<ralsina> dobey: or you can play canasta. Works without graphic cards!
<alecu> dobey, if we get picky, I didn't buy ati either; I bought Sapphire.
<ralsina> oops, that was for alecu
<dobey> alecu: yes. but you can't buy any PCI card with an intel video chip on it. they only sell on-board cards to OEM/ODM
<alecu> ralsina, canasta sounds like a good deal at this time of the week.
<alecu> ralsina, or Munchkin
<ralsina> alecu: I am up for munchkin
<ralsina> alecu: problem is distance :-)
<dobey> haha
<dobey> "distance"
<dobey> meh
<dobey> my brain is fast approaching the state of mush
<dobey> and wanting some Munkinks now
<ralsina> EOW for me
<ralsina> have fun people, see you all monday!
<dobey> chao ralsina
<briancurtin> bye ralsina
<briancurtin> ralsina: i still havent heard back about the signed installer, FYI
<ralsina> briancurtin: hope the final installer arrives before you EOD
<briancurtin> me too
<ralsina> briancurtin: if it does, say "ping l-sa: I need to put the installer from RT #blah in the web server in the usual places" (replace the - with a o
<ralsina> briancurtin: and do it on the u1-internal channel
<briancurtin> ralsina: ok, will do
<ralsina> briancurtin: then you'd be done
<briancurtin> and if it's not ready...?
<briancurtin> is that l-sa (with an o) a bot, because i'm not seeing it
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's a magical phrase
<alecu> briancurtin, it's a codename for every sysadmin
<briancurtin> ah
<dobey> it's like when you're in a theater, and you scream fire
<alecu> briancurtin, at some point it meant "launchpad operating sys admin" or something like that.
<dobey> web-ps is the new l-sa
<alecu> but they've kept their call sign
<dobey> both work, yes
<dobey> alright, am off as well. later all!
<briancurtin> welp, no update on the package signing so i'm out. i'll check it tomorrow in case anyone gets to it.
#ubuntuone 2012-04-14
<mrd_> help me iam not able to sync any contat to u1
<mrd_> help me iam not able to sync any contat to u1
<mrd_> help me iam not able to sync any contat to u1
<mrd_> help me iam not able to sync any contat to u1
<mrd_> help me iam not able to sync any contat to u1 from facebook
<Mrokii> Hello. I have a problem with Banshee which complains that my "Purchased Music" folder is not subscribed (which it is, according to the Ubuntu One Client). Therefore, Banshee doesn't download my purchased music.
<Mrokii> I must say buying music via Banshee is almost constantly annoying. It never seems to work right out of the box.
<Mrokii> Oh well. I guess that was the last time I tried buying music over the Ubuntu One Store. Bye.
#ubuntuone 2013-04-08
<JamesTait> Happy International Day of the Roma! :-D
<tony_lech> So I bought a CD from the ubuntu one store, it's trying to "transfer the mp3s to [my] ubuntu one storage" and not actually succeeding. There's also a giant bar at the top of rhythmbox about how "your purchased music folder is not subscribed", but the subscribe button on it doesn't actually do anything.
<tony_lech> TL;DR where's the music I bought? :(
<davmor2> tony_lech: if you go to https://one.ubuntu.com/music/player/#view=artists do you see it there?
<tony_lech> davmor2: Yeah. It looks like restarting rhythmbox got it working.
<tony_lech> ...or makes it crash repeatedly. haha
<tony_lech> So when I boot up rhythmbox and go to the UO downloads page, it will start downloading the songs, then crash after a few seconds.
<davmor2> chaselivingston: is this something you have come across before ^
<dobey> i haven't seen that before
<dobey> ronwhat version of ubuntu are you on?
<dobey> err
<dobey> tony_lech: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<tony_lech> dobey: 12.10
<dobey> tony_lech: if you open the ubuntu one control panel app and go to the folders tab is "Purchased Music" selected to be synchronized?
<tony_lech> dobey: I'm at the point where the UO app on my machine is trying to download the files, but nothing is coming in - just the folder structure. wondering if the corp firewall is in the way
<tony_lech> Will try with another connection
<dobey> not sure. i suspect that's not the issue though if you can get to the web site
<tony_lech> assuming it doesn't download on port 80, it's probably getting toyed with
<dobey> it's 443 (same as HTTPS)
<dobey> the sync service is on a different sub-domain of the web site. so if you can get to the web site, then the client should connect and download stuff fine
<dobey> u1sdtool --current-transfers might show some more info
<tony_lech> Yeah that was it. It's going now.
<tony_lech> Yay music
#ubuntuone 2013-04-09
<JamesTait> Good morning, and happy Equal Pay Day! :-D
<kamidi> i bought track from ubuntu music store but i didn't get 6 months streaming + 20gb package... is here anyone who can help?
<dobey> chaselivingston, joshuahoover, beuno: ^^
<chaselivingston> kamidi: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<kamidi> chaselivingston: sure thing
<kamidi> chaselivingston: i submitted support form but i couldn't provide more information besides my email of course
<chaselivingston> kamidi: that works, i'll take a look
<kamidi> chaselivingston: thank you
<kamidi> chaselivingston: i read your reply. yes, i thought it might it, but then again.. there shouldn't be any advertising of extra space and streaming for people who aren't eligible to get it even if they buy something
<chaselivingston> kamidi: thanks, we try to make it clear that it's only available once, sorry for the misunderstanding
<kamidi> chaselivingston: yes, i understand. however, texts like this should not be viewed for people who already had their free 6 months: "You are currently not subscribed to Ubuntu One Music Streaming, but if you buy any track from the Music Store now, you get Music Streaming + 20 GB storage free for 6 months"
<chaselivingston> kamidi: thanks, we'll look into that
<kamidi> chaselivingston: thank you for your help. i just have to buy subscription then :)
#ubuntuone 2013-04-10
<JamesTait> Happy sibling day, folks! :-D
<kamidi> and here again... i bought ubutunone (20gb+streaming) for a year yesterday, but my in my account page is still text "We are sorry, but while our system updates your account, you cannot see details of or make changes to your subscriptions." and music streaming is not available
<kamidi> chaselivingston: did i accidentally purchased only 20gb extra storage but not music streaming? if so, i think i should go to professional to examine my head :)
<chaselivingston> kamidi: remind me of your email address and i'll take a look
<chaselivingston> kamidi: yes, looks like you purchased 20GB of storage yesterday, but no music streaming
<kamidi> chaselivingston: fml... is there anyway to include music streaming without making additional 39.99 purchase?
<chaselivingston> kamidi: i could refund your current sub and then you could purchase the streaming sub. is that the best way to do this joshuahoover?
<kamidi> chaselivingston: if that's ok it would be perfect
<joshuahoover> chaselivingston: yep, that's the best way
<kamidi> chaselivingston: and sorry about all the trouble i cause... :/
<chaselivingston> kamidi: no worries, could you submit a ticket with that request, it's easier for us to keep track of refunds and such that way
<kamidi> chaselivingston: yep
<chaselivingston> kamidi: thanks
<kamidi> chaselivingston: sent
<chaselivingston> kamidi: cool, will get that done asap. i'll let you know via email
<kamidi> chaselivingston: thank you. again :)
<chaselivingston> kamidi: np
<Encrypt> Hi!
<Encrypt> I was wondering the following thing: How can artists sell their music on the Ubuntu One Music Store?
<dobey> i love when people ask questions and then immediately leave.
#ubuntuone 2013-04-11
<JamesTait> Good morning, and happy Barbershop Quartet Day! http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9DE5C985C6ECE35B
<alecu> ralsina, mandel`: ping
<ralsina> pong
<alecu> ralsina, mandel`: my vps died, and took my quassel core with it
<ralsina> oops
<alecu> ralsina: I found mandel` via jabber: he's coming to his office and will join irc shortly
<ralsina> alecu: cool
#ubuntuone 2013-04-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday, and happy Walk On Your Wild Side Day! >:-)
#ubuntuone 2014-04-07
<linocisco> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7215834/
<linocisco> why ubuntuone is stopped? no budget? dare not to compete dropbox and googledrive?
<linocisco> ubuntu should give suitable reason.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy No Housework Day! :-D
<Spads_> JamesTait: [citation needed]
<JamesTait> Spads, http://www.wellcat.com/april/no_housework_day.htm
<Spads> JamesTait: Excellent.  I shall pass it along
<Spads> haha that copyright notice is a bit hilarious
<JamesTait> Isn't it? :)
<deffrag> Hi! There are few files on ubuntuone which are always giving md5sum mismatch
<deffrag> From http://docs.cubieboard.org/tutorials/a10-cubieboard_lubuntu_desktop_releases - for lubuntu-desktop-12.10-v1.05 image file - http://ubuntuone.com/1o40LKTwzzhOrgFPBjrrHr . I've downloaded this file multiple times and it gave checksum error all the time
<jjhhu> Why is Ubuntu one being canceled
<dobey> why don't people read the blog post
#ubuntuone 2014-04-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Be Kind To Lawyers Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-04-09
<RahulAN> hii all
<RahulAN> I listened that the services are  going to close? is there any alternative like ubuntu one?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Cherish An Antique Day! :-D
 * davmor2 hugs JamesTait as my cherished antique for the day :D
<JamesTait> \o/
<davmor2> JamesTait: it's like you wrote the script for me :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, I set 'em up, you knock 'em down. ;)
#ubuntuone 2014-04-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Safety Pin Day! :-D
<artifex93> Guys, I received an email saying that the UbuntuOne service is being discontinued. Is this true?
<dobey> the file sync service is, yes
<artifex93> Oh ok, too bad. Thanks for your info.
<dobey> artifex93: there is a blog post about it as well
<artifex93> Yeah, I found it. Anyway, I just wanted to say I enjoyed using the service while it lasted.
<dobey> well it's only the file sync related services going offline
<dobey> SSO, u1db, etc… will still be around
<artifex93> Yes of course, I was referring to the backup service
<tbarat> is it possible that the servers switched off?
<dobey> no
<tbarat> dobey, WARNING: HTTP/1.1 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<dobey> yes, there is some connectivity issue being looked at. several ubuntu services were affected, including launchpad, u1, and sso
<tbarat>  I see, so it is a global ubuntu problem and not affected to U1 closing?
<dobey> yes
<tbarat> dobey, thanks!
<tbarat> perhaps, do you know when will it solve?
<dobey> soon
<dobey> ops are working on it
#ubuntuone 2014-04-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Barbershop Quartet Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-04-12
<ThisisCath> hi, I have a question about ubuntu one
<ThisisCath> I have set it to not start up automatically but it still does
<ThisisCath> I am not a techie but is this normal?
<dobey> no, you set it to not connect automatically. it will still start so that it can monitor changes to the local files
<dobey> i can see how the language in the control panel for that setting can be a bit confusing though
<ThisisCath> sorry I do not understand; I do not want ubuntu one to monitor me..
<ThisisCath> so how to turn that off?
<ThisisCath> I also logged in to ubuntu one and I set it to stop synchronizing
<ThisisCath> It stopped than for a few days but now it is there again
<dobey> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge python-ubuntuone-storageportocol rhythmbox-ubuntuone
<ThisisCath> hmmpff
<ThisisCath> thanks @dobey
<ThisisCath> I am not so sudo confident
<ThisisCath> maybe I better wait to the dead of ubuntu one
#ubuntuone 2014-04-13
<Brewster> why is ubuntuone shutting down?
#ubuntuone 2017-04-11
<just_jon> is it possible to retrieve music purchased through ubuntu one with 7 digital
